# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Քաղաքականություն >  Քաղբանտարկյալներ

## Artgeo

Ալեքսանդր Արզումանյան, Արման Բաբաջանյան, Վարդան Մալխասյան, Ժիրայր Սեֆիլյան... Ցուցակը կարելի է շարունակել, բայց դրանով որևէ բան չի փոխվում։ Ի՞նչ եք կարծում իշխանությունը ունի՞ այնքան ներքին ուժ ու վստահություն այդ ուժերի նկատմամբ մոտ ապագայում քաղբանտարկյալներին ազատ արձակելու համար, թե՞ բռնությունները շարունակվելու են ընդհուպ մինչև ընտրությունները, ինչի դեպքում, անշուշտ, ընտրություններից հետո բռնությունները ավելի կշատանան, քանի որ այդ դեպքում արդեն որևէ մեկը պատասխան չի պահանջի։



Հ. Գ. Նկարը՝ Առավոտի

----------


## Djavaxhq

Այսօր տեղի ունեցավ նշվածների դատավարությունը, ոչ մի նօր բան երկու դատն էլ հետաձգվեց, այսինքն շարունակվելու է այնքան մինչեւ հօգնեն նրանց համար պայքարողները ու նոր դատեն այնպես ինչպես իրենք են ուզում…
Ազատություն քաղբանտարկյալներին
301 չարաբաստիկ հոդվածը հանել օրենսգրքից
Ոչ բռնաճնշումներին

----------


## Նախարար

Ներկայացնում եմ ՀՀ քրեական օրենսգրքի 301 հոդվածը

Հոդված 301. Հայաստանի Հանրապետության սահմանադրական կարգը բռնությամբ փոփոխելուն ուղղված հրապարակային կոչերը
Պետական իշխանությունը բռնությամբ զավթելուն, Հայաստանի Հանրապետության սահմանադրական կարգը բռնությամբ փոփոխելուն ուղղված հրապարակային կոչերըª 

պատժվում են տուգանքով նվազագույն աշխատավարձի երեքհարյուրապատիկից հինգհարյուրապատիկի չափով, կամ կալանքով երկուսից երեք ամիս ժամկետով, կամ ազատազրկմամբª առավելագույնը երեք տարի ժամկետով: 

Ընթերցողները հավանաբար համոզվեցին, որ վերը նշված հոդվածը չարաբաստիկ անվանելը և վերացնելու կոչ անելը առնվազն ազգային դավաճանություն է:

----------


## քաղաքացի

Ինչպես Թուրքիայի «301»-ը, այնպես էլ ՀՀ-ի «301»-ը դուրս չեն գալիս։ 2-ն էլ հակաժողովրդավարական հոդվածներ են  :Bad:

----------


## Artgeo

*ԻՇԽԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐԸ ՍՊԱՆԵՑԻՆ ՍԵՖԻԼՅԱՆԻ ՄՈՐԸՙ*

[12:58] 10 Նոյեմբերի, 2007

Այսօր գիշեր` ժամը 2-ին Բեյրութում մահացել է Շուշիի գումարտակի հրամանատար, գնդապետ Ժիրայր Սեֆիլյանի մայրը`Սիմա Թասլաքյանը: : Վերջինիս մի քանի օր առաջ տեղափոխել էին հիվանդանոց:

Նրա առողջական վիճակը վատացել էր դեռեւս նախորդ տարվա դեկտեմբերին, երբ իր ներկայությամբ ԱԱԾ աշխատակիցները Երեւանում խուզարկել էին Ժիրայր Սեֆիլյանի բնակարանը: Ըստ նրա հարազատների` տիկնոջ վիճակն առավել վատացել է ՚Հայլուրիՙ տարեվերջյան թողարկումներից մեկից հետո, երբ ցուցադրվել է Վահան Արոյանի տանը հայտնաբերված զինամթերքը` կարծիք հայտնելով, որ այդ ամենը Ժիրայր Սեֆիլյանը պատրաստվում էր օգտագործել հեղաշրջում իրականացնելու համար:

՚ՀՀ իշխանությունները կարողացան հասնել իրենց նպատակին. նրանք սպանեցին Ժիրայրի մորըՙ,- ՚Ա1+ՙ-ին ասաց Սեֆիլյանի կինը` Նանոր Սեֆիլյանը:

Հիշեցնենք, որ Ժիրայր Սեֆիլյանը գտնվում է ՚Նուբարաշենՙ քրեակատարողական հիմնարկում: 

A1+

Հերթական զոհը...  :Sad:

----------


## քաղաքացի

*ԾԵԾԵԼ ԵՆ*

[00:52] 15 Նոյեմբերի, 2007 [ http://www.a1plus.am/amu/?page=issue&iid=54541 ]

Մոտ մեկ ժամ առաջ Նորք տանող ճանապարհին կանգնեցվել է տաքսի մեքենան, որի մեջ եղել է Սոցիալ- Դեմոկրատական Հնչակյան կուսակցության ՚Սարգիս Տխրունիՙ ուսանողական միության նախագահ Նարեկ Գալստյանը: Նրան ծեծի են ենթարկել, տեղափոխել Նորքի ինֆեկցիոն հիվանդանոց, ապա Նոր-Նորքի Շտապ օգնության հիվանդանոց:

Ինչպես ՚Ա1+ՙ-ին հայտնեց հայրը` Միհրան Գալստյանը, Նարեկն այժմ գտնվում է վերակենդանացման բաժանմունքում, բավականին շատ արյուն է կորցրել: Հարձակվողների անձը հայտնի չէ, միայն, ըստ նրա հոր տեղեկատվության, եղել են երեք դիմակավոր անձինք Ժիգուլի 06 մակնիշի ավտոմեքենայով:

՚Ես այս ամենը կապում եմ երեկ չէ առաջին օրը թռուցիկներ կպցնելու հետ, պարզ չի՞, թե Հայաստանում ինչի համար են մարդկանց ծեծումՙ,- ասաց Միհրան Գալստյանը:

Հիշեցնենք, որ երեք օր առաջ Նարեկ Գալստյանը բերման էր ենթարկվել Ոստիկանության բաժին` թռուցիկներ բաժանելու համար: Ի դեպ, ըստ մեր տեղեկությունների` այդ թռուցիկների վրա գրված է եղել` ՚Հայը կմերժի Սերժ Սարգսյանինՙ

Ա1+

----------


## Պանդուխտ

> Ինչպես Թուրքիայի «301»-ը, այնպես էլ ՀՀ-ի «301»-ը դուրս չեն գալիս։ 2-ն էլ հակաժողովրդավարական հոդվածներ են


Իսկ քո կարծիքով բռնութեամբ իշխանութիւն փոխելու կոչն ու աշխատանքը նոյնինքն ժողովրդավարութիւնն է: Ցաւում եմ տհասութեանդ:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

*ԱՐԱՄ ԿԱՐԱՊԵՏՅԱՆՆ ԱԶԱՏ Է ԱՐՁԱԿՎԵԼ*

՚Նոր ժամանակներՙ կուսակցության նախագահ Արամ Կարապետյանի նկատմամբ խափանման միջոցն այսօր փոխվել է: Գլխավոր դատախազի մամլո քարտուղար Սոնա Տռուզյանը տեղեկացրեց, որ հաշվի առնելով նրա միջնորդությունը, գլխավոր դատախազն է ցուցում տվել փոխել Արամ Կարապետյանի նկատմամբ ընտրված խափանման միջոցը՝ կալանքը` այն փոխարինելով հանրապետությունից չբացակայելու մասին ստորագրությամբ: 

Հիշեցնենք, որ Արամ Կարապետյանը մայիսի 16-ի գիշերը տեղափոխվել էր Երեւանի ՚Էրեբունիՙ բժշկական կենտրոն եւ նրա մոտ ախտորոշվել է սրտի իշեմիկ հիվանդություն՝ պրոգրեսիվ անկայուն ստենոկարդիա, արյան շրջանառության անբավարարության ֆունկցիոնալ դաս 3-4, զարկերակային հիպերտենզիա, երկրորդ ստադիայի հիպերտոնիկ կրիզ: Բժիշկների կոնսիլիումը առաջարկել է հիվանդի նկատմամբ կոնսերվատիվ թերապիան շարունակել: 

Հիշեցնենք նաեւ, որ մայիսի 22-ին Արամ Կարապետյանն անձամբ էր դիմում գրել գլխավոր դատախազությանը՝ իր հանդեպ խափանման միջոցը փոխելու խնդրանքով: 


Ա1+

----------


## Լավ ոստիկան

> Ներկայացնում եմ ՀՀ քրեական օրենսգրքի 301 հոդվածը
> 
> Հոդված 301. Հայաստանի Հանրապետության սահմանադրական կարգը բռնությամբ փոփոխելուն ուղղված հրապարակային կոչերը
> Պետական իշխանությունը բռնությամբ զավթելուն, Հայաստանի Հանրապետության սահմանադրական կարգը բռնությամբ փոփոխելուն ուղղված հրապարակային կոչերըª 
> 
> պատժվում են տուգանքով նվազագույն աշխատավարձի երեքհարյուրապատիկից հինգհարյուրապատիկի չափով, կամ կալանքով երկուսից երեք ամիս ժամկետով, կամ ազատազրկմամբª առավելագույնը երեք տարի ժամկետով: 
> 
> Ընթերցողները հավանաբար համոզվեցին, որ վերը նշված հոդվածը չարաբաստիկ անվանելը և վերացնելու կոչ անելը առնվազն ազգային դավաճանություն է:


Վերը նշված հոդվածի առկայությունը, ավելի շուտ կարելի է որակավորել որպես ազատ կամքի բռնաբարություն: Այն կարելի է լոճել անվերջություն, քանի որ եթե ես հենց այստեղ, հենց հիմա գրեմ "ներկայիս իշխանությունը չի կատարում իր առջև դրված պարտականությունները", ապա իմ այս մեկ արտահայտությունը որոշակի մեկնաբանություններից հետո հանգիստ կարելի է գցել այս հոդվածի տակ ու.... երեք տարի:

Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց



> Իսկ քո կարծիքով բռնութեամբ իշխանութիւն փոխելու կոչն ու աշխատանքը նոյնինքն ժողովրդավարութիւնն է: Ցաւում եմ տհասութեանդ:


Վիրավորանքը ավելի քան անհիմն է:

----------


## Kuk

> *ԱՐԱՄ ԿԱՐԱՊԵՏՅԱՆՆ ԱԶԱՏ Է ԱՐՁԱԿՎԵԼ*


Կարա՞ին չթողեին :Cool: 
Այ տենց կնահանջեն :Tongue:

----------


## Աբելյան

աղոթենք, որ մինչև հունիսի 20-ը առողջանա

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Ներկայացնում եմ ՀՀ քրեական օրենսգրքի 301 հոդվածը
> 
> Հոդված 301. Հայաստանի Հանրապետության սահմանադրական կարգը բռնությամբ փոփոխելուն ուղղված հրապարակային կոչերը
> Պետական իշխանությունը բռնությամբ զավթելուն, Հայաստանի Հանրապետության սահմանադրական կարգը բռնությամբ փոփոխելուն ուղղված հրապարակային կոչերըª 
> :


Մի հատ ոււււււշշշշադդդիիիրրրր կարդացեք.  մանավանդ բռնոթյամբ բառը, տառ առ տառ կարդացեք…    Մի հոգի գոնե ասել ա եկեք գնանք ուժով գրավենք՞՞՞
Հակառակը մեռան ետ մարդիկ ասելով, որ իրանք ոչ մի ուժային բան չեն անելու ու օրենքի ուժն են օգտագործելու: Ու իրականում, ոչ մի բան չեն արել, որովհետեվ եթե ուզեին, կարող էին ոչ թե օպերայի բակում նստել, այլ գնալ խորհրդարանը ջարդել, ոնց 96ին

Ավելացվել է 14 րոպե անց

----------


## Sator

|27.05.2008| ՄԻՋՆՈՐԴՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ ՄԵՐԺՎԵՑ
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Posted by: Admin
Date: May 28, 2008 12:57PM
Under: ԴԱՏԱԿԱՆ ԻՇԽԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ

2008 թվականի մարտի 1-2 տեղի ունեցած զանգվածային անկարգությունների կապակցությամբ այսօր Կենտրոն և Նորք-Մարաշ համայնքների ընդհանուր իրավասության դատարանը մերժեց նախաքննության մարմնի կողմից ներկայացված միջնորդությունը՝ Հակոբ Գրիգորյանի նկատմամբ ընտրված խափանման միջոցի՝ կալանքի ժամկետը 2 ամսով երկարացնելու վերաբերյալ։ 
Նշենք, որ Հակոբ Գրիգորյանը մեղադրվում է ՀՀ քրեական օրենսգրքի 225-րդ հոդվածի 3-րդ մասով («Զանգվածային անկարգությունները») և 235-րդ հոդվածի 2-րդ մասով («Ապօրինի կերպով զենք, ռազմամթերք, պայթուցիկ նյութեր կամ պայթուցիկ սարքեր ձեռք բերելը, իրացնելը, պահելը, փոխադրելը կամ կրելը») նախատեսված հանցանքներ կատարելու մեջ։

Աղբյուրը` http://lraber.info/news.php?item.693.65

Այստեղ շատ հետաքրքիր զարգացումներ են սպասվում, փաստորեն դատարանը որոշել է դեմ գնալ դատախազությանը: Կարծում եմ այդ դատավորը, որի անունը ցավոք չի նշվում հետագայում բարդություններ կունենա: Հարկավոր է հետևել այս գործընթացին:

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> Կարա՞ին չթողեին
> Այ տենց կնահանջեն


Այ եթե իմանաիր թե ինչ խոստման դիմաց են բաց թողել, այդկերպ չէիր արտահայտվի: Ակնհայտ է, որ Կարապետյանը գլխավոր դատախազի հետ համաձայնության է եկել, հակառակ դեպքում ազատումից օրեր առաջ կայացած դատական նիստի ընթացքում կթողնեին և ևս երկու ամսով չէին երկարացնի կալանքի ժամկետը:

----------


## Մտահոգ

> |27.05.2008| ՄԻՋՆՈՐԴՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ ՄԵՐԺՎԵՑ
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Posted by: Admin
> Date: May 28, 2008 12:57PM
> Under: ԴԱՏԱԿԱՆ ԻՇԽԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ
> 
> 2008 թվականի մարտի 1-2 տեղի ունեցած զանգվածային անկարգությունների կապակցությամբ այսօր Կենտրոն և Նորք-Մարաշ համայնքների ընդհանուր իրավասության դատարանը մերժեց նախաքննության մարմնի կողմից ներկայացված միջնորդությունը՝ Հակոբ Գրիգորյանի նկատմամբ ընտրված խափանման միջոցի՝ կալանքի ժամկետը 2 ամսով երկարացնելու վերաբերյալ։ 
> Նշենք, որ Հակոբ Գրիգորյանը մեղադրվում է ՀՀ քրեական օրենսգրքի 225-րդ հոդվածի 3-րդ մասով («Զանգվածային անկարգությունները») և 235-րդ հոդվածի 2-րդ մասով («Ապօրինի կերպով զենք, ռազմամթերք, պայթուցիկ նյութեր կամ պայթուցիկ սարքեր ձեռք բերելը, իրացնելը, պահելը, փոխադրելը կամ կրելը») նախատեսված հանցանքներ կատարելու մեջ։
> 
> ...


Փաստորեն դու բացառում ես որ Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունում կան ՉՎԱՃԱՌՎԱՈՂ անձինք և արդարադատություն բառի իսկական իմաստով՞
Իսկ ինչու է Կարապետյանի ու ՀՀ գլխավոր դատախազի համաձայնության փաստը այդքան ակնհայտ, կան կոնկրետ փաստեր, թե դրանք քո սուբեկտիվ անալիզներն են կապված այն աշխարահայացքի հետ, որ ամեն ինչ ու ամեն ոք վաճառվում է Հայաստանում՞

----------


## Sator

> Փաստորեն դու բացառում ես որ Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունում կան ՉՎԱՃԱՌՎԱՈՂ անձինք և արդարադատություն բառի իսկական իմաստով՞
> Իսկ ինչու է Կարապետյանի ու ՀՀ գլխավոր դատախազի համաձայնության փաստը այդքան ակնհայտ, կան կոնկրետ փաստեր, թե դրանք քո սուբեկտիվ անալիզներն են կապված այն աշխարահայացքի հետ, որ ամեն ինչ ու ամեն ոք վաճառվում է Հայաստանում՞


Դա իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն է, բայց գտնում եմ, որ այն բավական մոտ է իրականությանը: Ինքդ տրամաբանիր, Արամ Կարապետյանի առողջական վիճակը վատացավ, նրան տեղափոխեցին հիվանդանոց, դրանից հետո սկսվեց կռիվները իշխանության և «Նոր ժամանակներ» կուսակցության մեջ: Արամի բժիշկ Արմեն Գալստյանը պնդում էր, որ Արամի վիճակը ծայրահեղ վատ է, իսկ արդարադատության Արսեն Բաբայանը պնդում էր հակառակը: Դրանից մի քանի որ հետո սկսվեց Արամ Կարապետյանի կալանքի ժամկետը երկարացնելու միջնորդության վերաբերյալ դատալսումը, դատավորը երեք ժամ անցկացրեց խորհրդակցական սենյակում և մոտ իսուն տարով ծերացած մտավ դահլիճ ու հայտարարեց, որ երկարացնում է կալանքի ժամկետը ևս երկու ամսով, այդ ընթացքում պաշտպանողական կողմը բազմաթիվ ու հիմնավոր ապացույցներ էր ներկայացրել, որ Արամին չի կարելի կալանքի տակ, խցում, պահել, սակայն դատարանը թքած ունեցավ, հավանաբար ստիպված: Հետո անցավ երկու օր և Հրաչը, որը Արամ Կարապետյանի տեղակալն է, Աղվան Հովսեփյանի հետ  գնացին Ապարան ինչ որ միջոցառման և հանկարծ դրան հաջորդող օրը, գլխավոր դատախազը ցուցում է տալիս, որ ազատ արձակեն Արամ Կարապետյանին, դե ասա, ին՟չ ես կարծում, ես սխալվո՟ւմ եմ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դա իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն է, բայց գտնում եմ, որ այն բավական մոտ է իրականությանը: Ինքդ տրամաբանիր, Արամ Կարապետյանի առողջական վիճակը վատացավ, նրան տեղափոխեցին հիվանդանոց, դրանից հետո սկսվեց կռիվները իշխանության և «Նոր ժամանակներ» կուսակցության մեջ: Արամի բժիշկ Արմեն Գալստյանը պնդում էր, որ Արամի վիճակը ծայրահեղ վատ է, իսկ արդարադատության Արսեն Բաբայանը պնդում էր հակառակը: Դրանից մի քանի որ հետո սկսվեց Արամ Կարապետյանի կալանքի ժամկետը երկարացնելու միջնորդության վերաբերյալ դատալսումը, դատավորը երեք ժամ անցկացրեց խորհրդակցական սենյակում և մոտ իսուն տարով ծերացած մտավ դահլիճ ու հայտարարեց, որ երկարացնում է կալանքի ժամկետը ևս երկու ամսով, այդ ընթացքում պաշտպանողական կողմը բազմաթիվ ու հիմնավոր ապացույցներ էր ներկայացրել, որ Արամին չի կարելի կալանքի տակ, խցում, պահել, սակայն դատարանը թքած ունեցավ, հավանաբար ստիպված: Հետո անցավ երկու օր և Հրաչը, որը Արամ Կարապետյանի տեղակալն է, Աղվան Հովսեփյանի հետ  գնացին Ապարան ինչ որ միջոցառման և հանկարծ դրան հաջորդող օրը, գլխավոր դատախազը ցուցում է տալիս, որ ազատ արձակեն Արամ Կարապետյանին, դե ասա, ին՟չ ես կարծում, ես սխալվո՟ւմ եմ:


Սատոր ջան, եթե Արամ Կարապետյանի գլխից մի մազ պակասի կամ նա մահանա, ի՞նչ ես կարծում ի՞նչ կլինի…կտանեն կթաղեն ու վե՞րջ…առանց էն էլ վիճակները վիճակ չի մի հատ էլ, որ հանկարծ ընդդիմության ներկայացուցիչ նախնական կալանքի ժամանակ մահանա, ի՞նչ ես կարծում ի՞նչ կլինի…դու կարծում ես Արամ Կարապետյանին պաշտոն կտան նա էլ կգնա ԱԽՔ-ի կողքին կկանգնի՞

----------


## Sator

> Սատոր ջան, եթե Արամ Կարապետյանի գլխից մի մազ պակասի կամ նա մահանա, ի՞նչ ես կարծում ի՞նչ կլինի…կտանեն կթաղեն ու վե՞րջ…առանց էն էլ վիճակները վիճակ չի մի հատ էլ, որ հանկարծ ընդդիմության ներկայացուցիչ նախնական կալանքի ժամանակ մահանա, ի՞նչ ես կարծում ի՞նչ կլինի…դու կարծում ես Արամ Կարապետյանին պաշտոն կտան նա էլ կգնա ԱԽՔ-ի կողքին կկանգնի՞


Արամը, որ ԱԽՔային չի դառնա դրանում գրեթե վստահ եմ, Արամին անձամբ եմ ճանաչում և նման տպավորություն չունեմ, ասածս ամենևին չի նշանակում, որ պաշտոն են խոստացել, կարծում եմ պայմանը կայացել է քիչ խոսելու մեջ, պարզապես Կարապետյանն այլևս չի մեղադրի իշխանության ներկայացուցիչներին հանցագործության մեջ, իսկ եթե պայմանը չխախտի, ապա հնարավոր է և ընդհանրապես վերջինիս նկատմամբ հարուցված քրեական գործը կարճեն:
Արամին եթե բան պատահեր իսկապես իշխանությունը լուրջ խնդիր կունենար, սակայն այդ բանը կարող էր և պատահել մինչև խափանման միջոցի փոխման օրը, ըստ բժիշկ Գասպարյանի, Արամ Կարապետյանի համար նույնիսկ րոպեները նշանակություն ունեին, իսկ ըստ Արսեն Բաբայանի դա պարզապես խառնաշփոթ ստեղծելու վիճակ էր, և արի ու տես, որ Արսեն Բաբայանը չէր սխալվում:

Այս ամբողջ պատմությունը կարելի է կարդալ ինչպես ա մեկ պլյուսում, այնպես էլ լրաբեր.ինֆոյում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի հիմնական ներդրումը հայկական պետության կայացման գործում  այն է, որ նա այնպես ապականեց քաղաքական դաշտն ու այնպես որակազրկեց բոլոր  քաղաքական գործիչներին (ու այդ թվում նաև ինքն իրեն), որ այլևս ոչինչ չի բացառվում:

----------


## Մտահոգ

ՆԺԿ մամուլի քարտուղար Էմանուել Մարգարյանը երեկ մեզ փոխանցեց, որ Արամ Կարապետյանը շատ բարձր տրամադրություն ունի, «*մազաչափ անգամ չի հրաժարվել իր ծրագրերից ու ուզում է շուտափույթ ապաքինվել` դրանք ի կատար ածելու համար*»: 

zhamanak.com

----------


## dvgray

> Հետո անցավ երկու օր և Հրաչը, որը Արամ Կարապետյանի տեղակալն է, Աղվան Հովսեփյանի հետ  գնացին Ապարան ինչ որ միջոցառման և հանկարծ դրան հաջորդող օրը, գլխավոր դատախազը ցուցում է տալիս, որ ազատ արձակեն Արամ Կարապետյանին, դե ասա, ին՟չ ես կարծում, ես սխալվո՟ւմ եմ:


Է, այստեղ էնքան վերսիաներ կան, որ միայն կենտրոնանալ գեստապոյական բերանը փակ պահելու վրո տեղին չի:
Օրինակ, հաշվի առնելով որ Արամը նաև "բռլիանտովի մալչիկ" է, կարող է Աղվանին /ու ավելի վերև ՝ Սերժին/  կուպիտ են արել, հաշվի առնելով դրանց  ժլատ գեղցի լինելը: 
Երկրորդ, քանի որ Արամի ախբերը "սոլնիչնիների"  հետա, կարող ա բացատրել են, որ Աղվանի կամ իր ընտանիքի գլուխը կթռնի:
Երրորդ, դաշնակները կարող է ուլտիմատում են տվել, որ կպատվիրեն Աղվանի ընտանիքին...
Եվ այլն այս ոգով  :Smile: :
Արամին պռոստո տակ բռնել ու վախացնել հնարավոր չի: Ես խոմ դա լա՞վ գիտեմ  :Wink: 

Հ.Գ. Ամենահավանականը ըստ  թվաբանական կարգի է ըստ ինձ  :Wink:  :

----------


## Ձայնալար

_Մոդերատորական: Kuk-ի և Sator-ի մի քանի գրառումներ ջնջվել են թեմայից դուրս լինելու և անձնական բնույթ կրելու պատճառով: Նմանատիպ հաղորդակցության համար խնդրում եմ օգտվեք նամակագրական համակարգից:_

----------


## Տրիբուն

Հայեր, վերջին դատերից կարդացե՞լ եք: 
Էս մեկը վերջն ա… 




> *ՕՊԵՐԼԻԱԶՈՐԸ ՚ԲԱՐՈՅԱՀՈԳԵԲԱՆԱԿԱՆՙ ՎՆԱՍՎԱԾՔ Է ՍՏԱՑԵԼ*[16:01] 02 Հունիսի, 2008
> 
> ՚*Ամբաստանյալ*ՙ,- դիմելով մարտի 1-ին Արաբկիրի օպերլիազոր, վկա Էդգար Պետրոսյանին՝ իր խոսքի մեջ հանկարծակի վրիպեց դատավոր Ռուբեն Ափինյանը: ՚Վերջապես դուք տվեցիք ամենաճիշտ որակումը այս խաբեբայինՙ,- արձագանքեցին դահլիճում նստածները: Երբ դահլիճն համընդհանուր պոռթկաց ծիծաղից, դատավորը շփոթված ասաց, թե. ՚Ես վրիպում տվեցի, իսկ դուք ամեն բանից ուրախանում եքՙ: 
> 
> Այս միջադեպը տեղի ունեցավ մարտի 1-ի իրադարձությունների ժամանակ ձերբակալված Միսակ Հովակիմյանի դատավարության ընթացքում: Նա մեղադրվում է ՀՀ ՚Քերական օրենսգրքՙ-ի 316 հոդվածի 1-ին մասի հատկանիշներով՝ ոտնձգություն իշխանության ներկայացուցչի նկատմամբ: Ի դեպ, այս գործով դատավարության ընթացքում արդեն 3-րդ անգամ փոխվում է դատական քարտուղարը: 
> 
> Ի դեպ, երբ դատապաշտպանը փորձեց հետաքրքրվել, թե հատկապես ինչ բռնություն է ամբաստանյալը ցուցաբերել վկա Պետրոսյանի նկատմամբ, արդյոք նրան մարմնական վնասվածք կամ այլ տիպի վնասվածք է հասցրել , վերջինս պատասխանեց. ՚Ոչ, միայն *բարոյահոգեբանական վնասվածքներ է հասցրելՙ*: Դահլիճն այս անգամ էլ չդիմացավ ու պայթեց ծիծաղից: Դատապաշտպան Մուշեղ Շուշանյանի հաջորդ հարցին տված պատասխանն էլ ավելի մեծ ծիծաղ առաջացրեց դահլիճում.՚Ինչի՞ց որոշեցիք, որ Հովակիմյանը ձեզ բարոյահոգեբանական վնաս է հասցրելՙ: *՚Երբ նա սկսեց մեր պահանջները չկատարել*ՙ,- եղավ վկա Պետրոսյանի պատասխանը: Բացի այդ՝ նա մի պահ խորհրդավոր լռելուց հետո հայտարարեց նաեւ, որ *՚ամբաստանյալի գործողություններից իր արժանապատվությունը վիրավորվել էՙ*: Ինչ վերաբերում է մարմնական վնասվածքներին, ապա պարզվեց, որ Հովակիմյանը հարվածել է ընդամենը ձեռքերին: 
> 
> Դահլիճի պարբերաբար ծիծաղի պոռթկումները սկսեցին դուր չգալ դատավորին, եւ նա երկու կնոջ դուրս հանեց դահլիճից ծիծաղելու համար: 
> ...

----------


## Ambrosine

> ...բարոյահոգեբանական վնասվածքներ է հասցրելՙ...


Մտքի թռիչք....... տեսնես որտեղ ա կարդացել, ոնց-որ թե բջջայինների ինստրուկցիաների մեջ տենց բան չկա :Think:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Իրավաբանականում բազային կրթությունն է ստցել, ոստիկանությունում վերապատրաստվել է: Մի աչքո՞վ ես նայում: Բոլորիցս երկու անգամ շատ դիպլոմ կունենա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Քաղաքական դատերի կուրյոզներից:



> .............Քաղաքական դատավարությունների ընթացքում արձանագրված հաջորդ ընդհանրությունն այն է, որ մի քանի գործերով որպես քաշքշված ոստիկան անցնում է միեւնույն անձը: *Ասենք, կան դեպքեր, երբ միեւնույն ոստիկանը երեք ժամում հասցրել է երեք անգամ քաշքշվել, յուրաքանչյուրը` 15-20 րոպե տեւողությամբ*, եւ այդ ընթացքում նույն ոստիկանը նույնքան մարդու բերման է ենթարկել ոստիկանություն` իրեն երկարատեւ «քաշքշելու» համար....
> 
> ՀԺ


Իսկ արդարադատության պարզ տրամաբանության տեսանկյունից ամենասարսափելին այն է, որ դատարանները շարունակում են դատախազության մեղադրանքների պեչատելու գործընթացը: Մինչև օրս դատարան բերված բոլոր 26 գործերում դատավճիռը եղել է մեղադրական: Այսինք դատախազության մեղադրանքն ըստ էության հաստատվել է: Ի՞նչ է ստացվում: Մեր ոստիկանությունն ու դատախազությունն այնքան անսխալական են, որ գոնե մեկ, մի հատիկ դեպքում չեն սխալվել: Կարող էր չէ՞ խառնաշփոթի մեջ այնպես պատահել, որ ենթադրենք գոնե մեկ անգամ սխալ մարդու ձերբակալած լինեին, ու դատարանում ապացուցվեր, որ նա անմեղ է: Բայց չէ, ինչ եք ասում, բոլոր դեպքերում ամեն ինչ կատարվել է հազար տոկոսանոց ճշտությամբ: Եվրոպական մի երկիր չեք գտնի, որտեղ աստիկանությունն ու դատախազությունն այսքան արդյունավետ են աշխատում… 

Ամենդեպքում, դեռ  32 մեղադրյալ էլ սպասում է դատական նիստի ավարտին կամ սկզբին: Կամ ի՞նչ կարևոր է: Նրանց մեղադրական դատավճռին արդեն կայացրել են..... ձերբակալման պահին:

----------


## Stranger

Ժողովուրդ էս հոդվածի մասին ինչ կասե՞ք: ՀԵրիք չի մարդուն ծեծել են, հլը մի հատ էլ դատի են տալիս: :Angry2: 

ՄԱՐՏԻ 1-ԻՆ ԾԵԾՎԵԼՈՒՑ ՀԵՏՈ ԴԱՐՁԵԼ Է ՄԵՂԱԴՐՅԱԼ


Մարտի 1-ին առավոտյան Ազատության հրապարակից Ոստիկանության Շենգավիթի բաժին Երեւանի բնակիչ Սամվել Հարությունյանը տեղափոխվել է դաժան ծեծված: Նա ոստիկաններից հայելի է խնդրել իր դեմքը տեսնելու համար, սակայն նրան մերժել են: Ծեծվածն էլ իր ձեռքի հեռախոսով ինքն իրեն լուսանկարել է, որն այսօր ներկայացնում են ՚Ա1+ՙ-ի ընթերցողներին: 

Ի դեպ, այս լուսանկարը նրան դաժան ծեծի ենթարկու մասին միակ ապացույցն է: Այսօր Կենտրոն-Նորք-Մարաշ համայնքների ընդհանուր իրավասության դատարանում Սամվել Հարությունյանը նստած էր մեղադրյալի աթոռին: Նրան մեղադրանք է առաջադրվել Քրեական օրենսգրքի 316 հոդվածի առաջին մասով` ոստիկանության աշխատակցին դիմադրություն ցուցաբերելու համար, իսկ նրա դեմքի վերքերն արդեն ապաքինված են: 

՚Համ ծեծել են, համ էլ մեղադրում են ոստիկանությանը դիմադրություն ցուցաբերելու համար: Եթե ՚դիմադրությունՙ չցուցաբերեր, այսինքն չպաշտպանվեր, նշանակում է` այսօր եղբարս ողջ չէր լինիՙ,- ՚Ա1+ՙ-ին ասաց Սամվել Հարությունյանի քույրը` Սեդա Հարությունյանը: Նա նաեւ տեղեկացրեց, որ շուրջ մեկ օր եղբորից որեւէ տեղեկություն չեն ունեցել, իսկ այնուհետեւ իրենց զանգել են եւ ասել, որ նա ոստիկանությունում է, սակայն թույլ չեն տվել տեսնել նրան: ՚Սպասում էին, որ վերքերը ապաքինվի: Նույնիսկ թույլ չեն տվել նրան տաք հագուստ փոխանցել: Իսկ Հատուկ քննչական ծառայությունում քննիչ Լեւոն Մելքոնյանն ասել է, թե դու անմեղ ես, քեզ փաստաբան պետք չէ: Եղբայրս էլ, քանի որ անմեղ է, փաստաբան չի պահանջելՙ,- ասաց Հարությունյանի քույրը: Նա եղբոր հետ կարողացել է հանդիպել միայն նրա ձերբակալությունից 20 օր հետո, երբ վերքերն արդեն սպիացած են եղել: 

Ինչեւէ, 47-ամյա Սամվել Հարությունյանն այսօր դատարան ներկայացավ ձեռնաշղթաներով: Նրա փաստաբան Արթուր Գրիգորյանը դատավարության հենց սկզբում դատավոր Գայանե Կառախանյանի ինքնաբացարկի վերաբերյալ հանդես եկավ միջնորդությամբ, որով հիմնավորեց, որ տիկին Կառխանյանը կանխակալ վերաբերմունք ունի Հարությունյանի նկատմամբ եւ ի վիճակի չէ նրան ընդունել իբրեւ քաղբանտարկյալ եւ արդար վճիռ կայացնել: Իր միջնորդությամբ փաստաբան Գրիգորյանը կանխակալ վերաբերմունքի մեջ մեղադրեց ոչ միայն տիկին Կարախանյանին, այլեւ ՀՀ ողջ դատական համակարգը եւ նշեց նաեւ,որ դատարաններն անտեսում են ՀՀ ի վերաբերյալ ԵԽԽՎ 1609 բանաձեւի պահանջները եւ ազատ չեն արձակում քաղբանտարկյալներին: 

՚Սույն գործով մեղադրյալ Սամվել Հարությունյանի եւ ակնհայտ մտածածին եւ քաղաքականապես պատճառաբանված մեղադրանքներով կալանքի տակ պահվող այլ անձանց հասարակության աչքերում հանցագործ դարձնելու իշխանությունների կողմից անընդմեջ տարվող պրոպագանդան հասել է այն աստիճանի, որ արդեն ներթափանցել է դատական համակարգըՙ,- ասաց Արթուր Գրիգորյանը: Փաստաբանը նշեց, որ իր պաշտպանյալը քաղբանտարկյալ է: Դատավոր Գայանե Կարախանյանը մերժեց իր ինքնաբացարկի մասին միջնորդությունը եւ Հարությունյանի փաստաբաններին ժամանակ չտրամադրեց իր մերժումը Վերաքննիչ դատարանում բողոքարկելու համար: Դատական նիստն այսօր հետաձգվեց մինչեւ հունիսի 12-ը:

----------


## Ֆուտբոլասեր

> Հանրապետությունում կան ՉՎԱՃԱՌՎԱՈՂ անձինք և արդարադատություն բառի իսկական իմաստով՞


Չվաճառվող անձինք շատ կան, ուղղակի իրանք արդարադատության համակարգում երկար չեն դիմանում, կամ քաղաքական գործերի ժամանակ իշխանությունը օգտագործումա վաճառվողներին, որոնք ջախջախիչ մեծամասնություն են կազմում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Հայեր,
Խորացեք թե ինչպիսի բարձր պրոֆեսիոնալիզմով օժտված ոստիկաններ են մեզ ամեն օր պաշտպանում:  
Վարդան Ջհանգիրյան դատից 




> Վերջինս (*դատական գործում տուժող, ոստիկան Ռաֆիկ Մուրադյանը*)հարցաքննության ընթացքում ժամանակ առ ժամանակ մեղանչում էր, թե. ՚Էտ բանը չպիտի լիներ: *Ապահովիչը իջավ ներքեւ, քսվեց մարմնիս, չգիտեմ ոնց կրակեցՙ*: Պաշտպան Լուսինե Սահակյանի հարցադրմանը, թե ինչու է զենքը պատրաստ պահել, նա պատասխանեց. ՚Իմ եւ ընկերներիս ապահովության համար, բայց չստացվեցՙ:


Սույն .... հայրենակիցը.. կներեք արտահայտությանս համար.. զենքից օգտվելու տարրական կանոններին չի տիրապետում: Սրան ո՞նց են թողնում, որ տուն մտնի: Հասարակությունից մեկուսացնել է պետք: Որ ուրիշ բան չանի, իրանց տնեցիքին կարա վնաս տա:

----------


## Artgeo

*«ՆԵՐԻՐ ԻՆՁ ԵՂԲԱՅՐ»*

Երեկ քաղբանտարկյալ պատգամավոր Սասուն Միքայելյանին ԱԱԾ մեկուսարանից թույլատրել էին 7 ժամով գալ Հրազդան` մասնակցելու հարազատ եղբոր հուղարկավորությանը: Նա իր հետ Հրազդան էր տարել ծաղկեպսակ, որի վրա գրված էր` «Ներիր ինձ եղբայր»: Կալանավորված պատգամավորին մի քանի ժամով դուրս գալու թույլտվություն էին խնդրել ԱԺ «Ժառանգություն» խմբակցության պատգամավորները: Իրավապահներն էլ ընդառաջել էին նրանց խնդրանքին ու նույնիսկ առանց ձեռնաշղթաների էին պատգամավորին ուղեկցել Հրազդան: Նշենք, որ Սասուն Միքայելյանի ձերբակալությունից հետո նրա վատառողջ եղբայրը դադարեցրել էր բուժումը, ինչը փատորեն առիթ դարձավ 57-ամյա Սարգիս Միքայելյանի մահվան: Երբ Ս. Միքայելյանը մտել է Վանատուր թաղամաս` իր ծննդավայր, հավաքված մարդիկ սկսել են արտասվել, քանի որ նրա վերադարձին հրազդանցիներն այդպես չէին սպասում: Հուսահատ հայրենակիցներին Սասուն Միքայելյանն ասել է, թե ամեն ինչ լավ է լինելու:

Ինչպես սպասվում էր, իշխանության դաշտից որեւէ ներկայացուցիչ չի մասնակցել պատգամավոր Միքայելյանի եղբոր հուղարկավորությանը, բացառությամբ «Վեդի Ալկո» ընկերության սեփականատեր Մանվել Ղազարյանի ու «Բարգավաճ Հայաստանից» Ռուբեն Գեւորգյանի` Ծաղիկ Ռուբո: Դե իհարկե, Սասուն Միքայելյանն այլեւս Հանրապետական կուսակցության անդամ չէ եւ «վտանգավոր է» նրա հետ շփումը: Նույնիսկ նրա ամենամտերիմ պատգամավորներն ու չինովնիկները չէին գնացել Հրազդան, բայց մի քանի ամիս առաջ ջիգյարով պարում էին նույն Միքայելյանի ծննդյան արարողությանը: Փոխարենը Հրազդանում էին «Ժառանգություն» խմբակցության անդամ պատգամավորները, բարձր պաշտոններ չունեցող ազատամարտիկները:

Իսկ թե Սերժ Սարգսյանը, Մուկը եւ մյուս իշխանիկներն ինչպես են դուրս գալու համամարդկային այս անեծքի տակից, դժվար չէ պատկերացնել: Եթե նրանք այսօր պատասխան չտան, հաստատ վաղը նրանց սերունդներն են պատասխան տալու այսօրվա գործած մեղքերի ու այսքան անմեղ զոհերի համար:

----------


## Ambrosine

> *ՄԵԴԱԼՆԵՐԸ ԿՀԱՆՁՆԵՆ*Ժիրայր Սէֆիլյանի և Վարդան Մալխասյանի զորակցության կոմիտեն հունիսի 4-ին տարածել է հաղորդագրություն, որում ասվում է. «Այն բանից հետո, երբ հայտնի դարձավ, որ ոստիկանությունը վարչական դատարանին է դիմել` Ժիրայր Սէֆիլյանին արտաքսելու հայցապահանջով, Արցախյան պատերազմի բազմաթիվ մասնակիցներ պատրաստվում են բողոքի և կանխարգելիչ զանազան գործաղություններ իրականացնել վարչախմբի այդ անօրինական քայլի դեմ և շարունակել իրենց պայքարը մինչև Ժիրայր Սէֆիլյանին Հայաստանի Հանրապետության քաղաքացիության տրամադրումը: Ազատամարտիկների գործողություններից առաջինը մարտական շքանշանների և մեդալների հանձնումը կլինի` եթե ոստիկանությունը նույն հայցով նորից դատարանին դիմի:
> 
> Հիշեցնենք, որ Ժիրայր Սէֆիլյանին արտաքսելու վերաբերյալ հայցադիմումը ոստիկանությանն էր վերադարձվել զուտ տեխնիկական վրիպակի պատճառով, իսկ նրան արտաքսելու քաղաքական որոշման մասին հայտնի էր դարձել ոստիկանությունում գործ հարուցելուց մեկ շաբաթ առաջ: Այս պահին ոստիկանությունը հապաղում է նորից դատարանին հանձնել դիմումի ուղղված տարբերակը, իսկ Սէֆիլյանի ազատազրկման ժամկետն ավարտվում է հունիսի 9-ին»:


13:44:34 - 04/06/2008 lragir.am

----------


## Մտահոգ

«Նուբարաշեն» քրեակատարողական հիմնարկում արդեն երկու ամիս կալանքի մեջ գտնվող նախկին «Ցեղակրոն» կուսակցության նախագահ Շանթ Հարությունյանը հայտարարություն է ուղարկել «Առավոտին». «*Ես՝ ռուսական կայսրության դրածոների կողմից գերի վերցված Շանթ Հարությունյանս, հրաժարվում եմ մասնակցել իմ նկատմամբ կալանքի ժամկետը երկարաձգելու միջնորդության քննությանը՝ հունիսի 5-ին կայանալիք դատական նիստին, որտեղ իմ գերեվարությունը կերկարաձգվի եւս երկու ամսով: Հայաստանի պոլիցայական դատարանում իրականացվող շոու-ներկայացմանն արգելում եմ մասնակցել նաեւ իմ պաշտպան Հարություն Բաղդասարյանին: Ռուսական կայսրության դրածո պոլիցայական վարչախմբի կողմից գերի վերցված՝ Շանթ Հարությունյան»:*

----------


## Տրիբուն

> *ՄԵԿՈՒՍԱՐԱՆՈՒՄ ԱՏԵՆԱԽՈՍՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ՉԵՍ ԳՐԻ*[20:33] 05 Հունիսի, 2008
> 
> Այսօր խորհրդարանում էր մատենադարանի փոխտնօրեն արդեն 4 ամիս մեկուսարանում գտնվող Արշակ Բանուչյանի կինը՝ Քնարիկ Խաչատրյանը, որը ԱԺ-ի լսումներին էր եկել անմիջապես մեկուսարանից՝ ամուսնու տեսակցությունից հետո: Իսկ խորհրդարան գալու իմաստն էր՝ Հանրապետական պատգամավորներից մեկին իր 18 ամյա դստեր խնդրանքը փոխանցելը: 
> 
> Դուստրը, որը նաեւ բանաստեղծուհի է, հանրապետական ստեղծագործող պատգամավորներից մեկին խնդրում էր գթասրտություն ցուցաբերել եւ միջնորդել, որպեսզի իր հոր խափանման միջոցը փոխվի: Քնարիկ Խաչատրյանից տեղեկացանք, որ Բանուչյանը մայիսին արդեն պաշտպանած լիներ թեկնածուական ատենախոսությունը: Բայց նա ոչ միայն չի կարող պաշտպանել, այլ անգամ չի կարողանում աշխատել դրա վրա մեկուսարանում՝ նյարդային վիճակից ելնելով, թեեւ Քնարիկը ողջ գրականությունը տարել է մեկուսարան: 
> 
> Այսօր Արշակ Բանուչյանը կնոջն ասել է. ՚Ես ժամանակ չունեմ ժամանակ կորցնելու համարՙ: 
> 
> Հիշեցնենք, որ ՀՅԴ խմբակցությունն էլ միջնորդել էր դատախազությանը փոխել Արշակ Բանուչյանի նկատմամբ ընտրված խափանման միջոցը եւ ազատ արձակել, սակայն բոլորովին վերջերս նրա կալանքի ժամկետը երկարաձգեցին եւս 2 ամսով: Նա նույնպես մեղադրվում է մարտի 1-ի անկարգությունները կազմակերպելու եւ ընտրակաշառք բաժանելու համար: 
> ...


Տեսնես արդեն քանի՞ ոստիկան է համաձայնվել վկայություն տալ, որ *Մատենադարանի փոխտնօրենը* իրեն թմրադեղերի ազդեցության տակ քաշքշել է: Հանրային հեռուստեսությամբ բոլորին գնդակահարելու կոչով հանդես եկող մուլտյաշնիկը ազատությամ մեջ է, իսկ հայ մատենագրությամբ զբաղվող գիտնականը կալանքի տակ: ЕМаРез.

----------


## Տրիբուն

Մեր Գլխավոր Դատախազը լրիվ շշկտռվել է: 




> «ԱԺ պատգամավորներ Մյասնիկ Մալխասյանի, Սասուն Միքայելյանի, Հակոբ Հակոբյանի նկատմամբ *90 օրվա ընթացքում որեւէ քննչական գործողություն չի կատարվել:* Բացի այդ, կալանքի տակ է նրանց ընտանիքի անդամներին պատկանող գույքը: Դուք պատասխանատո՞ւ եք նրանց նկատմամբ իրականացվող քննչական գործողությունների կամ չգործողությունների օրինականության համար»,- երեկ խորհրդարանական լսումներից հետո ՀՀ գլխավոր դատախազ Աղվան Հովսեփյանին այս հարցը տվեցին լրագրողները: Ի պատասխան՝ գլխավոր դատախազն ասաց. «Այդ անձանց նկատմամբ քննությունը իմ անմիջական վերահսկողության ներքո է, եւ ես պարտավոր եմ ապահովել քննչական գործողությունների օրինականությունը: Իսկ թե նրանցից որի հետ քանի՞ անգամ, ի՞նչ ժամանակահատվածում, ի՞նչ գործողություններ են կատարվում, դրա համար ես պարտավոր չեմ այստեղ պատասխան տալու: *Քննիչն է ընտրում յուրաքանչյուր քրեական գործի տակտիկան, քննչական մեթոդիկան ու ռազմավարությունը*»: Իսկ պատգամավորների հարազատների գույքը կալանքի տակ պահելու մասով ասաց. «Մենք շատ լավ գիտենք, որ կան մարդիկ, որոնց գույքը ոչ թե իր կամ կնոջ, կամ երեխայի, այլ անգամ զոքանչի կամ քեռու մարդու եսիմ ինչի հարեւանի վրա է գրված: *Երբ քրեական գործով հիմնավորում ենք*, որ դա իր սեփականությունն է, մենք պարտավոր ենք դրա վրա կալանք դնել»: 
> 
> _Առավոտ, 06 հունիս_


Մի կողմից դատախազը չի ժխտում որ 90 օրվա ընթացքում որեւէ քննչական գործողություն չի կատարվել, իսկ մյուս կողմից ասում է որ քրեական գործով հիմնավորվել է որ ասենք Հակոբ Հակոբյանի զոքանչի ունեցվածքը իրականում Հակոբ Հակոբյանին է պատկանում: 

Էլ չասենք այն մասին, որ 90 օրվա ընթացքում որեւէ քննչական գործողություն չկատարելը իորք որ Նապոլեոնական ռազմավարություն ու տակտիկա է: Моя милиция меня бережот.

----------


## dvgray

> «Նուբարաշեն» քրեակատարողական հիմնարկում արդեն երկու ամիս կալանքի մեջ գտնվող նախկին «Ցեղակրոն» կուսակցության նախագահ Շանթ Հարությունյանը հայտարարություն է ուղարկել «Առավոտին». «*Ես՝ ռուսական կայսրության դրածոների կողմից գերի վերցված Շանթ Հարությունյանս, հրաժարվում եմ մասնակցել իմ նկատմամբ կալանքի ժամկետը երկարաձգելու միջնորդության քննությանը՝ հունիսի 5-ին կայանալիք դատական նիստին, որտեղ իմ գերեվարությունը կերկարաձգվի եւս երկու ամսով: Հայաստանի պոլիցայական դատարանում իրականացվող շոու-ներկայացմանն արգելում եմ մասնակցել նաեւ իմ պաշտպան Հարություն Բաղդասարյանին: Ռուսական կայսրության դրածո պոլիցայական վարչախմբի կողմից գերի վերցված՝ Շանթ Հարությունյան»:*


Հիանալ բնորոշումներ են տրված Շանթի կողմից:
Շանթը էս հարցերում միշտ էլ հիանլի գիտի թե գլուխը որտեղ է , մարմիը որտեղ… հետույքը նույնպես  :Bad: 
Իսկ ի տարբերություն իրեն, Էս թոհ ու բոհի մեջ հաճախ շատերը  մոռանում են, թե իսկզբանե ով ով է ու ընկնում են մանր մունր խեղգետինների հետևից

----------


## Ambrosine

> *ՄԻԱՅՆ ՔԱՂԲԱՆՏԱՐԿՅԱԼՆԵՐԻՆ ԱԶԱՏԵԼՈՒՑ ՀԵՏՈ*
> Հանրային խորհրդի ստեղծման մասին առաջարկի հանդեպ իր բացասական վերաբերմունքն է ներկայացրել նախկին վարչապետ Հրանտ Բագրատյանը, ով հունիսի 6-ին հյուրընկալվել է Հայելի ակումբին: Ըստ Հրանտ Բագրատյանի, հանրային խորհուրդն ընդամենը տպավորության համար է: Ինչ վերաբերում է քաղաքական խորհրդի մասին սկսված խոսակցություններին, ապա Հրանտ բագրատյանը համարում է, որ քաղաքական խորհուրդ, ըստ Սահմանադրության, Ազգային Ժողովն է:
> 
> “*Հանրային խորհուրդը արվեստագետների համար է:* Երկրորդը, երբ որ երկրում մոտ հարյուր մարդ քաղբանտարկյալ ձերբակալված է, քաղբանտարկյալ կա այս երկրում, հանրային խորհրդի մասին է խոսվում: Դա արվում է այն ձեւով, որպեսզի գնան Եվրոպայի առաջ արդարանան` ստեղծում ենք հանրային խորհուրդ, չեն գալիս: Պետք չի այդպիսի բաներ”, նշում է Հրանտ Բագրատյանը:
> 
> Նրա խոսքով, երբ կազատվեն քաղբանտարկյալները, նոր միայն բարոյական կլինի մարդկանց հանրային խորհուրդ հրավիրել: “Չեք տեսնում արդեն վռազ թռել են այնտեղ հայտնվել են, ասենք Գեղամյան, Սադոյան: Նրանք էլ են մեկական ձայն, Լեվոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանն էլ է մի ձայն: Հասկանում եք: Քաղբանտարկյալներին ազատելուց հետո նստի խոսի հետագա ելքերի մասին, կուզես հանրային խորհուրդ քննարկի”:


13:24:33 - 06/06/2008 lragir.am

----------


## Kuk

Կարծում եմ՝ ընդդիմությունը ճիշտ է անում, որ չի համաձայնում երկխոսել. ինչպե՞ս կարելի է հանդուրժել իշխանությունների այդ վարվելակերպը. մի ձեռքով հարվածում են (քաղբանտարկյալներ), մյուսը մեկնում՝ ակնկալելով, որ կսեղմվի այն (երկխոսություն):

----------


## davzion

> Այ եթե իմանաիր թե ինչ խոստման դիմաց են բաց թողել, այդկերպ չէիր արտահայտվի: Ակնհայտ է, որ Կարապետյանը գլխավոր դատախազի հետ համաձայնության է եկել, հակառակ դեպքում ազատումից օրեր առաջ կայացած դատական նիստի ընթացքում կթողնեին և ևս երկու ամսով չէին երկարացնի կալանքի ժամկետը:


Թեկուզ եթե ինչ որ խոստումների դիմաց են բաց թողել, դա չի նշանակի, որ Արամը պակաս լավ տղա է, ու որ կարող է հետ կանգնել իր բռնած ճանապարհից: Արամից նման բան սպասելը մի քիչ դժվար է:

Իսկ ինչ կապված է իր հիվանդության ի հայտ գալու հետ, չեմ բացառում, որ դա ԱԱԾ-ի նախազգուշական քայլ է եղել:

Հ. Գ. Իշեմիկ հիվանդություն, կամ դրանից մահ ստանալու հնարքներ կան ու շատերը գիտեն դրանց գոյության մասին:

----------


## Kuk

*ՔԱՂԲԱՆՏԱՐԿՅԱԼՆԵՐԻ ԵՐԿԻՐ ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆՍ*



Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի քաղաքականություն վերադառնալուց հետո սկսվեցին մասսայական հալածանքներ, հետապնդումներ եւ դրանից բխող դատավարություններ` նրան սատարող ուժերի դեմ: Այդ պահվածքով պարզ, ակնառու իշխանությունները ընդգծում են իրենց վախը Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի եւ նրան սատարող ուժերի հանդեպ: 

Ժամանակ առ ժամանակ հայտարարություններով հանդես են գալիս տարբեր քաշի (խոսքս ֆիզիկական քաշի մասին է) քաղաքական միջակություններ եւ հայտարարում« որ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը պետք է հեռանա… Հայաստանից… Այդպիսի հայտարարությունները խոսում են հայտարարողների վախի, ավելի ճիշտ` սարսափի մասին: Այդ վախը նրանց սիրտը ընկավ Տեր-Պետրոսյանի քաղաքականություն վերադարձից հետո: Սակայն այդ ողորմելիներին ուզում եմ հիշեցնել, որ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը Հայաստանի Հանրապետության հիմնադիր նախագահն է եղել, կա ու պիտի լինի հայ նոր եւ նորագույն պատմության գլխավոր դեմքը, ուզեն թե չուզեն: Պատմության էջերում երեք հազար տարի հետո էլ Լեւոնը պետության հիմնադիր եւ տարածքներ ազատագրող-գերագույն գլխավոր հրամանատար է հիշվելու, դա հիշեք մեկընդմիշտ: Իսկ խորհրդարանական գուշակ Գալուստին ու Թերլեմեզյանի տնօրենի աթոռը եղբորից փախցնող Ալվարդին ուզում եմ ասել, ձեր նախանձի յուրահատուկ դրսեւորումներով մի դարձեք ժողովրդի ծիծաղի առարկան: Այդ նախանձը ձեր մեջ իշխանության կորստի վախից է շատացել: 

Մասսայական դատավարություններին հետեւելիս ակնհայտ է դառնում, որ ամբողջ իրավական համակարգը վերահսկվում է մի կենտրոնից: Ոստիկանությունը, ազգային անվտանգությունը, դատախազությունը եւ դատարանները նախագահականի օֆիսներն են: Այդ օֆիսների աշխատակիցների գործողությունները առնչություն չունեն օրենքի, իրավունքի հետ: Անում են այն, ինչ վերեւից կարգադրվում է: Դատական նիստերի ընթացքին հետեւելիս ինձ համար մի բան պարզեցի, որ դատավորները եւ դատախազները ամոթը մի կողմ դրած ոչ թե օրենքի շրջանակում են գործում, այլ իշխանությունը պահել ցանկացողների շահերի շրջանակում: 

Ի՞նչ անկախության մասին կարող է խոսք լինել եթե նրանք նախագահի դրածոներն են, որոնց կարելի է բաժանել երեք խմբի. 

Առաջին խմբի մեջ նրանք են, ովքեր օրենքի, արդարության, ժողովրդի հետ են, սակայն վերեւից պատվեր կա… Նրանք ոչինչ չեն կարող անել: Պարզապես ճշմարտության աչքերին ամոթով են նայում: 

Երկրորդ խումբը ավելի խորամանկներն են« ովքեր մի ոտքով իշխանության մոտ են, մյուսով ժողովրդի, ընդդիմության եւ աշխատում են ոչ մեկից չընկնեն: 

Երրորդ խումբը` փոքրաթիվ, վտանգավոր փառամոլներն են` սառնասիրտ, դաժան, հանուն աթոռի ամեն ինչի պատրաստ: Նրանք մի բան գիտեն` անհրաժեշտություն է հերոսներին, հաղթողներին ճնշել, ընկճել, որովհետեւ համարձակվել են ընդդիմության հետ լինել: Սակայն առյուծներին ճնշելը այդքան էլ հեշտ բան չէ, թշնամուց չվախեցողը մեր մեջ եղած ճիվաղներից չի վախենա: 

ՀՀ քրեական վերաքննիչ դատարանում ԵԿՄ Արաբկիրի կառույցի ղեկավար« ՀՀ ռազմական ոստիկանության հիմնադիր գնդապետ Հովիկ Հարությունյանի դատին ամբաստանյալի աթոռին հայտնված հերոսը պետական մեղադրողին այսպես ասաց իր խոսքում. «Լավ է ինձ ասեն լավ տղա, քան դատախազ»: Սակայն չեմ կարծում, որ դատախազի ուղեղին հասու էր այդ խոսքի իմաստը: Եթե մարդ ապրում է փորի եւ գրպանի համար, որտեղի՞ց այդքան բանականություն եւ վերլուծական միտք` խոսքի իմաստը հասկանալու: Նա մի բան գիտի` վերեւի հրամանները կատարել, որպեսզի աթոռի անընդհատությունը ապահովի: 

Արդարությունը կոխկրտող «արդարադատներ», լրջանալու պահն է, սթափվեք, եթե ոչ, ձեր հատուցման ժամն էլ է գալու: 



Հասմիկ Արսենյան

----------


## Artgeo

*ՔԱՂԲԱՆՏԱՐԿՅԱԼՆԵՐԻ ԹՎՈՎ ԱՌԱՋԻՆՆ ԵՆՔ*

[17:53] 06 Հունիսի, 2008

՚*Հայաստանում այսօր կա 191 քաղաքական բանտարկյալՙ,*- ՚Ա1+ՙ-ի հետ զրույցում փաստեց Հելսինկյան ասոցիացիայի նախագահ Միքայել Դանիելյանը: Այս փաստը նա ներկայացնելու է ԵԽ-ին եւ պահանջելու է միջազգային իրավապաշտպան կառույցներին՝ գալ եւ տեսնել մեր քաղբանտարկյալներին: Ի դեպ, նա ընդգծում է, որ իրեն չի հետաքրքրում` իշխանությունը կամ ընդդիմությունը նրանց համարո՞ւմ է քաղբանտարկյալ, թե՞ չի համարում .՚Մենք համարում ենք, որ նրանք քաղաբանտարկյալ են, դիմում ենք միջազգային կառույցներին, թող գան ստուգենՙ,- ասում է Միքայել Դանիելյանը եւ տեղեկացնում, որ ՚Amnesty internationalՙ կազմակերպությունն ու Եվրախորհուրդն է որոշում՝ քաղբանտարկյալ են, թե ոչ:

Նա տեղեկացրեց, որ Հայաստանի, Ադրբեջանի եւ Վրաստանի իրավապաշտպան կազմակերպությունները պատրաստվում են դիմել Եվրախորհրդին՝ պահանջելով քաղբանտարկյալների մասով զեկուցող նշանակելու խնդրով: Այս համաձայնությունը երեք հանրապետությունների միջեւ ձեռք է բերվել ապրիլին՝ Կիեւում կայացած ՚Համաշխարհային շարժում հանուն ժողովրդվարությանՙ կոնգրեսում: Միքայել Դանիելյանը հիշեցնում է, որ 2001 թվականին էլ կար զեկուցող քաղբանտարկյալների մասով, բայց այն ժամանակ Հայաստանի վիճակը մի քանի անգամ բարվոք էր. կար միայն երկու քաղբանտարկյալ՝ Աշոտ Բլեյանը եւ Արկադի Վարդանյանը, նրանց էլ մինչեւ զեկույցի ներկայացումը ազատեցին մեկուսարանից եւ այդ պատճառով Հայաստանի մասով զեկույցը դուրս եկավ. ՚Ադրբեջանի համար զեկուցողը գործում էր, եւ լուրջ աշխատանք է տարել: Երբ մարդկանց ձերբակալեցին մարտի 1-ի դեպքերից հետո, մենք նորից բարձրացրինք այդ խնդիրը ու որոշեցինք, որ լավ կլինի, եթե Վրաստանն էլ միանա մեզՙ: Արդեն պատրաստ է նամակը, որ երկուական կազմակերպություններ Հայաստանից, Ադրբեջանից ու Վրաստանից ստորագրել են: Եւ այն ուղարկվելու է ԵԽ տարբեր պատգամավորների, հանձնաժողովների, մարդու իրավունքներով զբաղվող միջազգային կառույցների: Ադրբեջանից ստորագրել են Լեյլա Հյունուսը եւ Զեյնալովը, Վրաստանից Ուչա Նանաշվիլին եւ Ադիլխանովը, Հայաստանից՝ Միքայել Դանիելյանն ու Անահիտ Բայանդուրը: *՚Իմ ցուցակներով, տարածաշրջանում առաջին տեղն ենք գրավում՝ 191 քաղբանտարկյալ ունենք. բայց ցուցակը փոփոխվում է, քանի որ, օրինակ` երեկ մարդ ազատվեց պայմանականորեն եւ 192-ը դարձավ 191ՙ,*-ասում է Դանիելյանը:
*
Ադրբեջանում կա 80-90 հոգի, Վրաստոնում էլ՝ մի քանի տասնյակ քաղբանտարկյալ:* Ադրբեջանի քաղբանտարկյալները դեռ ԵԽ-ին անդամակցելու գործընթացի ժամանակներից են: ՚Այն ժամանակ էր դեռ պահանջ դրված, որ հանեք նրանց բանետրից: *Եթե Ադրբեջանը հանգիստ նստած է եւ Եվախորհրդի հետ պրոբլեմ չունի, Հայաստանի իշխանությունը ինչի՞ պիտի պրոբլեմ ունենա, ես կարծում եմ, որ Հայաստանի իշխանությունը կգնա Ադրբեջանի ճանապարհովՙ,*- ասաց Միքայել Դանիելյանը:

http://a1plus.am/amu/?page=issue&iid=61339

----------


## Kuk

*ՊԱՅՔԱՐՈՒՄ ԵՆ ՀԱՄԱՏԵՂ*

Հայաստանի, Ադրբեջանի եւ Վրաստանի մի խումբ իրավապաշտպաններ երեկ համատեղ դիմում են ներկայացրել Եվրախորհրդի Խորհրդարանական վեհաժողովին: Դրանում, մասնավորապես, նշվում է Հարավային Կովկասի բոլոր երեք երկրներում քաղբանտարկյալների հարցերով հատուկ զեկուցող նշանակելու անհրաժեշտության մասին, ինչը հնարավորություն կտա լուծել տարածաշրջանում առկա քաղբանտարկյալների հարցը: Հայկական կողմից դիմումը ստորագրել են Հայաստանի Հելսինկյան ասոցիացիան եւ Հելսինկյան քաղաքացիական ասամբլեայի հայկական ազգային կոմիտեն:

ՀԺ

----------


## Artgeo

*ՁԵՐԲԱԿԱԼԵԼ ԵՆ ՍԱՄՎԵԼ ԳԵՎՈՐԳՅԱՆԻՆ*

[16:49] 10 Հունիսի, 2008


Այսօր Ոստիկանության Արաբկիրի բաժնի աշխատակիցները հայտնաբերել են մարտի 10-ից հետախուզման մեջ գտնվող ՚Ղարաբաղՙ կոմիտեի անդամ հեռուստապետկոմի նախկին նախագահ, Համաժողովրդական շարժման կենտրոնի ներկայացուցիչ Սամվել Գեւորգյանին: Նա մեղադրվում է քրեական օրենսգրքի 149-րդ հոդվածի երկրորդ մասի 5 րդ կետով՝ ընտրական հանձնաժողովի աշխատանքները խոչընդոտելու համար: Նա, ըստ մեղադրանքի ծավալի, խոչընդոտել է թիվ 22/37 տեղամասի աշխատանքները:

ՀՀ գլխավոր դատախազի մամուլի քարտուղար Սոնա Տռուզյանից տեղեկացանք, որ Սամվել Գեւորգյանի դեմ քրեական գործը հարուցվել էր 2008 թվականի փետրվարի 22-ին՝ Ոստիկանության Մարտունու քննչական բաժնի կողմից: Իհարկե հարց է, թե ինչպես մեր իրավապահները նրան չէին կարողանում հայնաբերել մինչեւ մարտի 10-ը, երբ նրա նկատմամբ հետախուզում հայտարարվեց այն դեպքում, երբ Սամվել Գեւորգյանը առնվազն մասնակցում էր հանրահավաքներին եւ մարտի 1-ին նա Ֆրանսիական դեսպանատան մոտ ինքնաբուխ հավաքին ներկա է եղել:

Սամվել Գեւորգյանը տեղափոխվել է ՚Երեւան- Կենտրոնՙ քրեակատարողական հիմնարկ: Սոնա Տռուզյանը վստահեցրեց, որ նա դատապաշտպան ունի: 

Անկախ 1 +

----------


## Kuk

Ալեքսանդր Արզումանյանի կալանքը 2 ամիս երկարացրին:

----------


## Ambrosine

> *ՀԱՄԱՐԲԵՐԳԻՆ ՀԱԿԱՍԱԿԱՆ ՏՎՅԱԼՆԵՐ ԵՆ ՏՎԵԼ*
> 
> 
> ՀՀ գլխավոր դատախազի մամուլի քարտուղարը տեղեկացնում է, թե գլխավոր դատախազ Աղվան Հովսեփյանը 2008 թվականի հուլիսի 2-3-ին Սանկտ Պետերբուրգում մասնակցել է Եվրոպայի խորհրդի եւ Ռուսաստանի Դաշնության գլխավոր դատախազության համատեղ կազմակերպած Եվրոպայի պետությունների գլխավոր դատախազների խորհրդաժողովին՝ «Դատախազության դերը մարդու իրավունքների եւ հանրային շահերի պաշտպանության գործում՝ քրեական օրենսդրության ոլորտից դուրսե խորագրով»:
> 
> Հուլիսի 2-ին Ա.Հովսեփյանը հանդես է եկել զեկուցմամբ՝ «Մարդու իրավունքների եւ հանրային շահերի պաշտպանության հարցերը՝ ԱՊՀ անդամ-պետությունների գլխավոր դատախազների կոորդինացիոն խորհրդի աշխատանքներումե թեմայով՝ ներկայացնելով այդ ուղղությամբ կոորդինացիոն խորհրդի ձեռնարկած աշխատանքները եւ Հայաստանի դատախազության փորձը:
> 
> Աղվան Հովսեփյանը Սանկտ-Պետերբուրգում առանձնազրույց է ունեցել նաեւ Եվրոպայի խորհրդի մարդու իրավունքների հանձնակատար Թոմաս Համմարբերգի հետ: Հանդիպման ընթացքում քննարկվել են Եվրոպայի խորհրդի խորհրդարանական վեհաժողովի ընդունած թիվ 1620 բանաձեւի կատարմանը վերաբերող հարցեր: Պրն. Համմարբերգը տեղեկացրել է, որ հուլիսի 13-15-ը ժամանելու է Հայաստան՝ տեղում ծանոթանալու 2008 թվականի մարտի 1-2-ին Երեւանում տեղի ունեցած իրադարձություններն ու դրանց պատճառներն ուսումնասիրելու համար ստեղծված խորհրդարանական հանձնաժողովի գործունեության հիմնական ուղղություններին եւ գործունեության կարգին, ինչպես նաեւ նշված դեպքերի առթիվ հարուցված քրեական գործի նախաքննության ընթացքին: Նրա փոխանցմամբ՝ *խորհրդարանական վեհաժողովում տեղի ունեցած քննարկումների ժամանակ բավական հակասական թվեր են նշվել անգամ քրեական գործի շրջանակներում կալանավորված անձանց եւ նրանց դատավարական կարգավիճակների մասին* եւ առկա է ճշգրիտ տեղեկատվություն ստանալու անհրաժեշտությունը:
> 
> *Մարդու իրավունքների հանձնակատարը հայտնել է, որ Հայաստան կատարելիք այցի ժամանակ պատվիրակության կազմում ընդգրկված կլինի նաեւ փորձագետ՝ Շվեդիայից*, ով նախկինում զբաղվել է նմանօրինակ հարցերի ուսումնասիրությամբ եւ որի փորձառությունը կարող է օգտակար լինել նաեւ Հայաստանի համար, ասվում է հաղորդագրության մեջ:


18:29:34 - 04/07/2008
լրագիր

----------


## Տրիբուն

> *Դատեցին* 
> ՀԺ 18/07/2008
> 
> Երեկ Երեւանի Կենտրոն եւ Նորք-Մարաշ համայնքների ընդհանուր իրավասության դատարանում դատավոր Գագիկ Ավետիսյանի նախագահությամբ ավարտվեց ԵԿՄ Արարատի տարածքային կառույցի անդամ Ասլան Ավետիսյանի դատը, որը մարտի 1-ի գործերից է: Նրան մեղադրանք է առաջադրվել ՀՀ Քրեական օրենսգրքի 225 հոդվածի 4-րդ մասով, իբր նա զանգվածային անկարգությունների կոչեր է արել: Իհարկե, *դատարանում գործով անցնող իրեղեն ապացույց վկա ոստիկանները պարզաբանեցին, որ Ավետիսյանը մարտի 1-ին` ժամը 12-ի սահմաններում, Մյասնիկյանի արձանի մոտ մարդկանց կոչ է արել, թե` ժողովուրդ, հանդարտվեք եւ հանգիստ կանգնեք, տեղ մի գնացեք, մի ցրվեք:* Մեղադրող Հովսեփ Սարգսյանը դատավորից պահանջել էր Ավետիսյանին դատապարտել մեկուկես տարվա ազատազրկման: Իսկ ամբաստանյալի պաշտպան Լիպարիտ Սիմոնյանը պահանջել էր արդարացնել իր պաշտպանյալին, քանի որ նա անմեղ է: Բայց քանի որ Հայաստանում անմեղներին բացառիկ դեպքերում են արդարացնում, ուստի դատավոր Ավետիսյանը ամբաստանյալ Ավետիսյանին *դատապարտեց վեց ամիս ազատազրկման*:


Հայեր, սրանց յանը լրիվ տարել ա: Նույնիսկ վկա ոստիկանները ասում են մարդն ասել է, հանդարտվեք, հանգիտս կանգնեք, մի ցրվեք ու վեց տարի են տալիս մարդուն: «Մի ցրվեք» բառակապակցությունը նորագույն հայերենում նշանակում է զանգվածային անկարգությունների կոչ:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Տարի  չէ ամիս  :Wink:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տարի  չէ ամիս


հա էլի, սակայն ինչ տարբերություն

----------


## haik

1998 թվականից սկսած ժողովուրդը խոսում է այն մասին, որ ՀՀՇ - ն և նրա անդամները այդպեսել չպատժվեցին իրենց արածների համար, որ ներկա իշխանությունները գնահատական չտվեցին ՀՀՇ - ին և այլն:
Այսօր ՀՀՇ - ի որոշ անդամներ նստած են բանտում և դա ինձ  ինչ որ չափով հանգստացնում է, որ վերջապես ՀՀՇ - ի որոշ անդամներ պատժվում են: Ճիշտ է նրանք պատժվում են ոչ թե այն բաների համար, որ արել են իրենց իշխանության օրոգ, բայց ամեն դեպքում գոնե ինչ որ չափով պատժվում են:
Սա չե՞ր ձեր ուզածը…

----------


## Chuk

> 1998 թվականից սկսած ժողովուրդը խոսում է այն մասին, որ ՀՀՇ - ն և նրա անդամները այդպեսել չպատժվեցին իրենց արածների համար, որ ներկա իշխանությունները գնահատական չտվեցին ՀՀՇ - ին և այլն:
> Այսօր ՀՀՇ - ի որոշ անդամներ նստած են բանտում և դա ինձ  ինչ որ չափով հանգստացնում է, որ վերջապես ՀՀՇ - ի որոշ անդամներ պատժվում են: Ճիշտ է նրանք պատժվում են ոչ թե այն բաների համար, որ արել են իրենց իշխանության օրոգ, բայց ամեն դեպքում գոնե ինչ որ չափով պատժվում են:
> Սա չե՞ր ձեր ուզածը…


Յուրաքանչյուր միտք պիտի պատճառաբանված ու լավ կառուցված լինի:
Այսպես: Դու օրինակ կարո՞ղ ես պնդել, որ բոլոր հիմա նստածները նախկին իշխանության ներկայացուցիչներն ու ՀՀՇ-ականներն էին:

Եթե ինչ-որ մեկը խոսել է վերացական պատժի մասին, դա չի նշանակում որ այսօր հենց այդպիսի վերացական, սարքովի պատիժներ պետք է իրականացվեին: Եթե դու կարծում ես, որ բոլոր նստածները իրենց կյանքով հանցագործ են, ապա դու մի այլ կարգի մոլորության մեջ ես:

ՈՉ: Սա չէր մեր ուզածը:
Մեր ուզածը նորմալ դատական համակարգն է:
Մեր ուզածը այն է, որ արդար մարդը ազատության մեջ է, անարդարը՝ պատժված:

----------


## Elmo

haik ընդեղ անմեղ մարդիկ էլ կան:

----------


## Chuk

Եվ ընդհանրապես, Հայկ, ո՞վ ես դու կամ մեկ ուրիշը, որ քո «հանգստության» համար անմեղ մարդու զավակը պիտի տանը տանջվի հոր կարոտից, կինը թախծոտ աչքերով նայի դռանը՝ հույսով, որ շուտով կբացվի ու ամուսինը ներս կգա: Ինչ-որ հոգևոր բավարարվածությու՞ն ես, հա՞, ստանում  :Bad:

----------


## Երվանդ

> 1998 թվականից սկսած ժողովուրդը խոսում է այն մասին, որ ՀՀՇ - ն և նրա անդամները այդպեսել չպատժվեցին իրենց արածների համար, որ ներկա իշխանությունները գնահատական չտվեցին ՀՀՇ - ին և այլն:
> Այսօր ՀՀՇ - ի որոշ անդամներ նստած են բանտում և դա ինձ  ինչ որ չափով հանգստացնում է, որ վերջապես ՀՀՇ - ի որոշ անդամներ պատժվում են: Ճիշտ է նրանք պատժվում են ոչ թե այն բաների համար, որ արել են իրենց իշխանության օրոգ, բայց ամեն դեպքում գոնե ինչ որ չափով պատժվում են:
> Սա չե՞ր ձեր ուզածը…


Ապեր երբ մարդուն դատում են 1 մլիցու ցուցմունքի հիման վրա, որը ասումա որ ամբաստանյալը իրեն հրել է, ու էտ մարդուն տալիս են 2 տարի, էս ինչ կապ ունի ՀՀՇ-ի էն ժամանակվա արած չարածի հետ կարող ես բացատրել?

Ավելացվել է 6 րոպե անց



> Եվ ընդհանրապես, Հայկ, ո՞վ ես դու կամ մեկ ուրիշը, որ քո «հանգստության» համար անմեղ մարդու զավակը պիտի տանը տանջվի հոր կարոտից, կինը թախծոտ աչքերով նայի դռանը՝ հույսով, որ շուտով կբացվի ու ամուսինը ներս կգա: Ինչ-որ հոգևոր բավարարվածությու՞ն ես, հա՞, ստանում


Չես ասում որ մարդկանց բռնել են 4 ամսից ավել ու էտ մարդիկ քննիչին տեսել են ընդհամենը 1-2 անգամ, ու գլխավոր դատախազ կոչվածը ցինիկաբար հայտարարուա՝ քննիչ չի գնում քանի որ իրենք չեն ցանկանում համագործակցել արդարադատության հետ, կյանքում սենց աբսուրդ միտք չէի լսել, այսինքն եթե բռնեն մեկին որին օրինակ կասկածում են ասենք սպանության մեջ ու կասկածյալը ասի ես բան չեմ արել կամ ցուցմունք չտա, ըստ գլխավոր դատախազի իրեն չպիտի քննեն, մինչև ինչ որ համամարդկային արժեքներից դրդված, մարդասպանը սկսի խոստովանել որ հա ինքը մարդա սպանել, իսկ էս դեպքում ինչ խոստովանեն քաղբանտարկյալները?  ինչ ունեն խոստովանելու, վիդեոներով ամեն ինչ նկարվածա ով ինչա արել էդ օրը, բոլորն էլ գիտեն, ուղղակի էտ մարդկանց պատանդ են պահում էտքան բան:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չես ասում որ մարդկանց բռնել են 4 ամսից ավել ու էտ մարդիկ քննիչին տեսել են ընդհամենը 1-2 անգամ, ու գլխավոր դատախազ կոչվածը ցինիկաբար հայտարարուա՝ քննիչ չի գնում *քանի որ իրենք չեն ցանկանում համագործակցել արդարադատության հետ, կյանքում սենց աբսուրդ միտք չէի լսել*, այսինքն եթե բռնեն մեկին որին օրինակ կասկածում են ասենք սպանության մեջ ու կասկածյալը ասի ես բան չեմ արել կամ ցուցմունք չտա, ըստ գլխավոր դատախազի իրեն չպիտի քննեն, մինչև ինչ որ համամարդկային արժեքներից դրդված, մարդասպանը սկսի խոստովանել որ հա ինքը մարդա սպանել .......


Ապեր, լրիվ իրավացի ես; Սա ոչ միայն աբսուրդ է այլ նաև հակասահմանադրական:
 Մեջբերում եմ ՀՀ Սահմանադրությունի:




> *Հոդված 16*
> 
> Մարդուն չի կարելի ազատությունից զրկել միայն այն պատճառով, որ ի վիճակի չէ կատարելու քաղաքացիաիրավական պարտավորությունները:


Եթե դատախազը կարծում է, որ արդարադատության հետ համագործակցելը դա քաղաքացիական պարտավորություն է, ապա միևնույնն է դրա համար մարդկանց անազատության մեջ պահել չի կարելի: Եվ երկրորդ 




> *Հոդված 21.*
> 
>  Հանցագործության համար մեղադրվողը համարվում է անմեղ, քանի դեռ նրա մեղավորությունն ապացուցված չէ օրենքով սահմանված կարգով՝ դատարանի՝ օրինական ուժի մեջ մտած դատավճռով: 
> 
> *Մեղադրյալը պարտավոր չէ ապացուցել իր անմեղությունը: Չփարատված կասկածները մեկնաբանվում են հօգուտ մեղադրյալի:*


Ոչ մեկը նստածներից պարտավոր չէ ապացուցել, որ ինքը անմեղ է: Նախաքննական մարմինը պիտի քննություն իրականացնի ու ապացուցի որ մեղավոր են: Եթե չեն կարողանում ապացուցել, ուրեմն վերջ; Չեն կարա ասեն, մենք քեզ կասկածում ենք, ապացուցի որ դու անմեղ ես, դա հիմարություն է:

----------


## REAL_ist

> կյանքում սենց աբսուրդ միտք չէի լսել, այսինքն եթե բռնեն մեկին որին օրինակ կասկածում են ասենք սպանության մեջ ու կասկածյալը ասի ես բան չեմ արել կամ ցուցմունք չտա, ըստ գլխավոր դատախազի իրեն չպիտի քննեն


հա բա չպիտի քննեն :Smile:  Կասկածյալի ու մեղադրյալի իրավունքնա ցուցմունք տալը ոչ թե պարտականությունը, ի տարբերություն վկայի։ Կարան պահանջեն որ պաշտպանի մասնակցությամ քննիչը ցուցումները վերցնի, եթե ասելու բան ունեն
Տրիբուն ջան քաղաքացիական պարտականությունները տուտ պրիչոմ :Think:

----------


## Վարպետ

> հա բա չպիտի քննեն Կասկածյալի ու մեղադրյալի իրավունքնա ցուցմունք տալը ոչ թե պարտականությունը, ի տարբերություն վկայի։ Կարան պահանջեն որ պաշտպանի մասնակցությամ քննիչը ցուցումները վերցնի, եթե ասելու բան ունեն
> Տրիբուն ջան քաղաքացիական պարտականությունները տուտ պրիչոմ


Երվանդը հաստատ նկատի ուներ` գործը պիտի չքննեն: Այսինքն ինձ բռնում են, ու ես բան չեմ արել. ու իրենք էլ ապացույցներ որպես այդպիսին չունեն: Ու ես նստում եմ, մինչեւ բախտի բերմամբ մեկը խոստովանի:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> հա բա չպիտի քննեն Կասկածյալի ու մեղադրյալի իրավունքնա ցուցմունք տալը ոչ թե պարտականությունը, ի տարբերություն վկայի։ Կարան պահանջեն որ պաշտպանի մասնակցությամ քննիչը ցուցումները վերցնի, եթե ասելու բան ունեն
> Տրիբուն ջան քաղաքացիական պարտականությունները տուտ պրիչոմ


ՆԻ պրիչոմ, դրա համար էլ ասում եմ էլի «եթե դատախազը այդպես է կարծում, ենթադրում, կամ իրեն վնուշատ է արել, որ ...  »

----------


## REAL_ist

չե դե դատախազի ասածը ենա եղել, որ արդարադատության հետ չեն ուզում համագործակցել, այսինքն ցուցմունքներ չեն տալի,  քնությանը չեն օժանդակում, բնականա որ քննիչին պետքա ամիսը մի անգամ տենան :Wink: 



> Երվանդը հաստատ նկատի ուներ` գործը պիտի չքննեն: Այսինքն ինձ բռնում են, ու ես բան չեմ արել. ու իրենք էլ ապացույցներ որպես այդպիսին չունեն: Ու ես նստում եմ, մինչեւ բախտի բերմամբ մեկը խոստովանի:


չե դե իրանք հիմա ապացույցներեն ման գալի, ապացույցները շատ քիչ դեպքերումա հենց սկզբից լինում, չնայած հոդվածները ենքաաան տարածականեն մեկնաբանել բանտարկելից որ ապացույցները պետքա ստեղծեն չեղած տեղից :Bad: 



> Եթե դատախազը կարծում է, որ արդարադատության հետ համագործակցելը դա քաղաքացիական պարտավորություն է, ապա միևնույնն է դրա համար մարդկանց անազատության մեջ պահել չի կարելի: Եվ երկրորդ


ուղակի դատախազի ասածից ոչմիձև սենց եզրակացություն դուս չի գալի, հոմ չի ասում չեն համակործակցում դրա համար ենք պահում :Wink:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> չե դե դատախազի ասածը ենա եղել, որ արդարադատության հետ չեն ուզում համագործակցել, այսինքն ցուցմունքներ չեն տալի,  քնությանը չեն օժանդակում, բնականա որ քննիչին պետքա ամիսը մի անգամ տենան
> 
> չե դե իրանք հիմա ապացույցներեն ման գալի, ապացույցները շատ քիչ դեպքերումա հենց սկզբից լինում, չնայած հոդվածները ենքաաան տարածականեն մեկնաբանել բանտարկելից որ ապացույցները պետքա ստեղծեն չեղած տեղից
> 
> ուղակի դատախազի ասածից ոչմիձև սենց եզրակացություն դուս չի գալի, հոմ չի ասում չեն համակործակցում դրա համար ենք պահում


Համոզեցիր

ամեն դեպքում, ազատություն քաղբանտարկյալներին

----------


## REAL_ist

> ամեն դեպքում, ազատություն քաղբանտարկյալներին


100%

----------


## Sator

> Համոզեցիր
> 
> ամեն դեպքում, ազատություն քաղբանտարկյալներին


Մի բան մնաց, գտնել քաղբանտարկյալներ  :Smile:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Մի բան մնաց, գտնել քաղբանտարկյալներ


Քաղբանտարկյալ չկա՞... :Shok:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Քաղբանտարկյալ չկա՞...


ՆԻԽՏ: Գիտես ինչի՞: Որովհետեև ՀՀ ՔրՕրում չկա քաղաքական հայացքների համար հոդված, զնաչիտ ավտոմատ Հայաստանում չի կարող քաղբանտարկյալ լինել: ՌՔ-ն ա ասել, ուրեմն տենց ա:  

*Ճիշտ եմ չէ՞ Սատոր ջան:*

----------


## Աբելյան

> ՆԻԽՏ: Գիտես ինչի՞: Որովհետեև ՀՀ ՔրՕրում չկա քաղաքական հայացքների համար հոդված, զնաչիտ ավտոմատ Հայաստանում չի կարող քաղբանտարկյալ լինել: ՌՔ-ն ա ասել, ուրեմն տենց ա:  
> 
> *Ճիշտ եմ չէ՞ Սատոր ջան:*


ախր ո՞ր մի իրան ժողովրդավար համարող երկրում տենց հոդված կարա ըլնի

----------


## Kuk

> Մի բան մնաց, գտնել քաղբանտարկյալներ


Սա էլ է տարբերակ. Հ.Հ.-ում չկան քաղբանտարկյալներ, կան քաղաքական պատանդներ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ախր ո՞ր մի իրան ժողովրդավար համարող երկրում տենց հոդված կարա ըլնի


Ճիշտ ես, ոչ մի նորմալ երկրում էլ չի կարող նման հոդված լինել

----------


## REAL_ist

որտև քաղբանտարկյալը իրավական կատեգորիա չի, քաղաքական կատեգորիայա, յուրաքանչյուր քաղբանտարկյալի էլ դատելուց հազարումի հոդվածեն կպցնում, էս երկրում տենց մարդ չկա ում ուզեն դատել վերեվներից ու չկարողանան, սաղին էլ կարան փագեն իրանց ուզած ձևով

----------


## Տրիբուն

> որտև քաղբանտարկյալը իրավական կատեգորիա չի, քաղաքական կատեգորիայա, յուրաքանչյուր քաղբանտարկյալի էլ դատելուց հազարումի հոդվածեն կպցնում, էս երկրում տենց մարդ չկա ում ուզեն դատել վերեվներից ու չկարողանան, սաղին էլ կարան փագեն իրանց ուզած ձևով


Օրինակ անզգույշ քաշքշելու համար քանի՞ տարի են տալիս: Պրիտոմ, եթե դու ասենք 65 տարեկան ես, 52 կգ քաշով ու երկորդ կարգի հաշմանդամ, իսկ ոստիկանը  30 տարեկան բուղա է,  140 կգ քաշով ու բառբի Եվրոպայի հնգակի չեմպիոն: Ասում են կարաս իրեք տարի կլեչատնի զագառ ընդունես:  

Ի՞սկ եթե չես կատարում ոստիկանության հրահագը ու այդպիսով բարոյահոգեբանական վնաս ես հասցնում ոստիկանին, ու միևնույն ժամանակ գոռում ես «Լևոն, Լևոն»: Հինգ տարի, ապեր:

----------


## REAL_ist

հա բա իշխանության ներկայացուցչի օրինական պահանջին չենթարկվելա էլի գալիս, մանավանդ զանգվածային անկարգության վախտ, գնաց քեզ 3 տարի
ետի բայց քիչնես ասում, մի երկու հատ ելույթ ես ունենում միտնգներին, ետ քեզ իշխանությունը զավթելու փորձ, մեկել ամսի 1–ին ներկա ես գտնվում, ետել քեզ բռնությունը ու գնած 10-15 տարի իշխանության յուրացում հոդվածը

----------


## Ambrosine

> հա բա իշխանության ներկայացուցչի օրինական պահանջին չենթարկվելա էլի գալիս, մանավանդ զանգվածային անկարգության վախտ, գնաց քեզ 3 տարի
> ետի բայց քիչնես ասում, մի երկու հատ ելույթ ես ունենում միտնգներին, ետ քեզ իշխանությունը զավթելու փորձ, մեկել ամսի 1–ին ներկա ես գտնվում, ետել քեզ բռնությունը ու գնած 10-15 տարի իշխանության յուրացում հոդվածը


բայց ամբողջ աբսուրդն էլ հենց էն ա, որ իրանք են իշխանությունը զավթել, իսկ ընդդիմությանը ձերբակալում են իշխանության յուրացման մեղադրանքով :LOL:

----------


## REAL_ist

էէ, Աստղ ջան, ետա դառը իրականությունը, հոմ իրանք իրանց չեն դատելու

----------


## Տրիբուն

> էէ, Աստղ ջան, ետա դառը իրականությունը, հոմ իրանք իրանց չեն դատելու


Չեն դատելու, բայց կարան մեկ ու մեջ ինքնախարազանմամբ գոնե զբաղվեն, կամ իրար հետ սադո-մազո խաղեր կազմակերպեն: Ասենք Սերոժը նառուշնիկներով Հովիկ Աբրահամյանին կապում ա մահճակալի ճաղերից ու պլետով ճլպ-ճլպ քամակին «Անշոնրք տղա, ինչի՞ ընտրակեղծքիներ կազմակերպեցիր, էլ կանե՞ս տենց բան», ճլպ-ճլպ:

----------


## haik

> Ապեր երբ մարդուն դատում են 1 մլիցու ցուցմունքի հիման վրա, որը ասումա որ ամբաստանյալը իրեն հրել է, ու էտ մարդուն տալիս են 2 տարի, էս ինչ կապ ունի ՀՀՇ-ի էն ժամանակվա արած չարածի հետ կարող ես բացատրել?
> 
> Ավելացվել է 6 րոպե անց
> 
> 
> Չես ասում որ մարդկանց բռնել են 4 ամսից ավել ու էտ մարդիկ քննիչին տեսել են ընդհամենը 1-2 անգամ, ու գլխավոր դատախազ կոչվածը ցինիկաբար հայտարարուա՝ քննիչ չի գնում քանի որ իրենք չեն ցանկանում համագործակցել արդարադատության հետ, կյանքում սենց աբսուրդ միտք չէի լսել, այսինքն եթե բռնեն մեկին որին օրինակ կասկածում են ասենք սպանության մեջ ու կասկածյալը ասի ես բան չեմ արել կամ ցուցմունք չտա, ըստ գլխավոր դատախազի իրեն չպիտի քննեն, մինչև ինչ որ համամարդկային արժեքներից դրդված, մարդասպանը սկսի խոստովանել որ հա ինքը մարդա սպանել, իսկ էս դեպքում ինչ խոստովանեն քաղբանտարկյալները?  ինչ ունեն խոստովանելու, վիդեոներով ամեն ինչ նկարվածա ով ինչա արել էդ օրը, բոլորն էլ գիտեն, ուղղակի էտ մարդկանց պատանդ են պահում էտքան բան:




Լևոնի կողքը կանգնողը քո կարծիքով օվա, ՀՀՇ չի՞: ՀՀՇ ասելով նկատի չունեմ կուսակցության անդամ, այլ ՀՀՇ գաղափարական առումով: Եվ այսօր Լևոնը գլխավորում է «արդարություն պահանջողներին»: Լևոնը արդարություն պահանջի ծիծաղս գա:
Եթե ենթադրենք մարդը իրոք անմեղա ու իրեն բռնել են, ուրեմն այդ մարդը ինչքան միամիտ պետքա լինի, որ չիմանալով թե Լևոնը օվա կանգնելա իր կողքին: Բայց տենց չի լինում:

Ոչ թե Լևոն, այլ արդարություն…

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Լևոնի կողքը կանգնողը քո կարծիքով օվա, ՀՀՇ չի՞: ՀՀՇ ասելով նկատի չունեմ կուսակցության անդամ, այլ *ՀՀՇ գաղափարական առումով*: Եվ այսօր Լևոնը գլխավորում է «արդարություն պահանջողներին»: Լևոնը արդարություն պահանջի ծիծաղս գա:
> Եթե ենթադրենք մարդը իրոք անմեղա ու իրեն բռնել են, ուրեմն այդ մարդը ինչքան միամիտ պետքա լինի, որ չիմանալով թե Լևոնը օվա կանգնելա իր կողքին: Բայց տենց չի լինում:
> Ոչ թե Լևոն, այլ արդարություն…


Իսկ ՀՀՇ "գաղափարական առումովը"–ը ո՞րն ա…
էս կարմիր տառերով գրածի իմաստը, որ խնդրեմ, չես բացատրի՞…

----------


## haik

> Եվ ընդհանրապես, Հայկ, ո՞վ ես դու կամ մեկ ուրիշը, որ քո «հանգստության» համար անմեղ մարդու զավակը պիտի տանը տանջվի հոր կարոտից, կինը թախծոտ աչքերով նայի դռանը՝ հույսով, որ շուտով կբացվի ու ամուսինը ներս կգա: Ինչ-որ հոգևոր բավարարվածությու՞ն ես, հա՞, ստանում



Այ հենց այս նույն քո գրած ձևով ժողովուրդը տանջվում էր 90 - ան թվականներին երբ իշխանության էին նույն այսօրվա «արդարություն պահանջող, անմեղ» մարդիկ, տղերքը Ղարաբաղում կռվում էին, հողեր էին ազատագրում, այդ նույն մարդիկ հանձնում էին թուրքերին: Գնա ու նույն բաները, որ ինձ ես ասում, ասա Ղարաբաղում զոհված տղու ծնողներին կամ կռված տղերքին, որոնք այն ժամանակ էլ էին Լևոնի դեմ ու հիմա ել են դեմ, անկախ այն այլանդակություններից, որոնք Հայաստանում կան… ու տես քեզ ինչ կասեն:
Ու մի ասեք, որ նրանք նստել են ինչ-որ մլիցու կեղծ ցուցմունքով, կամ քննիչներին չեն տեսել: Ես ինչի՞ մասին եմ խոսում դուք ինչի՞ մասին…
Օմար Խայամը մի խոսք ունի, ասում է… "Ավելի լավ է մենակ եղիր, քան ում հետ պատահի"…
Ավելի լավ է մենակ պայքարես, քան Լևոն Տ.Պ. հետ միասին…

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Այ հենց այս նույն քո գրած ձևով ժողովուրդը տանջվում էր 90 - ան թվականներին երբ իշխանության էին *նույն այսօրվա «արդարություն պահանջող, անմեղ» մարդիկ, տղերքը Ղարաբաղում կռվում էին, հողեր էին ազատագրում, այդ նույն մարդիկ հանձնում էին թուրքերին:* Գնա ու նույն բաները, որ ինձ ես ասում, ասա Ղարաբաղում զոհված տղու ծնողներին կամ կռված տղերքին, որոնք այն ժամանակ էլ էին Լևոնի դեմ ու հիմա ել են դեմ, անկախ այն այլանդակություններից, որոնք Հայաստանում կան… ու տես քեզ ինչ կասեն:
> Ու մի ասեք, որ նրանք նստել են ինչ-որ մլիցու կեղծ ցուցմունքով, կամ քննիչներին չեն տեսել: Ես ինչի՞ մասին եմ խոսում դուք ինչի՞ մասին…
> Օմար Խայամը մի խոսք ունի, ասում է… "Ավելի լավ է մենակ եղիր, քան ում հետ պատահի"…
> Ավելի լավ է մենակ պայքարես, քան Լևոն Տ.Պ. հետ միասին…


Հայկ, ո՞ր տղեքն էին կռվում...
Նկատի ունեմ, այն մարդկանց, որոնք հիմա կենդանի են, չեն նահատակվել...

Եվ ո՞վ էր հող հանձնում թուրքերին…

----------


## haik

> Իսկ ՀՀՇ "գաղափարական առումովը"–ը ո՞րն ա…
> էս կարմիր տառերով գրածի իմաստը, որ խնդրեմ, չես բացատրի՞…


Թե ով է Լևոնը գիտեն բոլորը…
Մարդը, որը կանգնում է Լևոնի կողքին կամ համաձայն է նրա գաղափարախոսությանը, կամ էլ այնքան միամիտ է, որ չգիտի թե ինչ է անում և անկեղծորեն հավատում է նրան…
Բնականաբար վերջինը անհավանական է…

----------


## Chuk

> Լևոնի կողքը կանգնողը քո կարծիքով օվա, ՀՀՇ չի՞: ՀՀՇ ասելով նկատի չունեմ կուսակցության անդամ, այլ ՀՀՇ գաղափարական առումով: Եվ այսօր Լևոնը գլխավորում է «արդարություն պահանջողներին»: Լևոնը արդարություն պահանջի ծիծաղս գա:
> Եթե ենթադրենք մարդը իրոք անմեղա ու իրեն բռնել են, ուրեմն այդ մարդը ինչքան միամիտ պետքա լինի, որ չիմանալով թե Լևոնը օվա կանգնելա իր կողքին: Բայց տենց չի լինում:
> 
> Ոչ թե Լևոն, այլ արդարություն…


Հարգարժան հաիկ, այսօր ես էլ եմ կանգնած Լևոնի կողքին: Իմ նման հարյուրհազարավոր մարդիկ են կանգնած: Չե՞ս կարծում, որ քիչ մը մեծամտություն է այդքան մարդկանց, որոնց մեջ ի դեպ կան այնպիսիք, ովքեր վստահաբար կարող եմ պնդել, որ ինձ էլ, քեզ էլ կարող են տանել աղբյուրն ու ծարավ ետ բերել, ահա այդքան մարդկանց միամիտ կոչելը:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Թե ով է Լևոնը գիտեն բոլորը…
> Մարդը, որը կանգնում է Լևոնի կողքին կամ համաձայն է նրա գաղափարախոսությանը, կամ էլ այնքան միամիտ է, որ չգիտի թե ինչ է անում և անկեղծորեն հավատում է նրան…
> Բնականաբար վերջինը անհավանական է…


Եվ ո՞րն է Լեւոնի ու ՀՀՇ-ի գաղափարախոսությունը...
Չգիտե՞ս թե՞ գիտես, բայց չես ասում:

----------


## haik

> Հայկ, ո՞ր տղեքն էին կռվում...
> Նկատի ունեմ, այն մարդկանց, որոնք հիմա կենդանի են, չեն նահատակվել...
> 
> Եվ ո՞վ էր հող հանձնում թուրքերին…




Ինձ ես հարցնում… Դու չգիտե՞ս

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Եվ ո՞րն է Լեւոնի ու ՀՀՇ-ի գաղափարախոսությունը...
> Չգիտե՞ս թե՞ գիտես, բայց չես ասում:


Ես արդեն ասեցի "Ով է Լևոնը գիտեն բոլորը…"

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Ինձ ես հարցնում… Դու չգիտե՞ս


Չէ , չգիտեմ…
Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Ես արդեն ասեցի "Ով է Լևոնը գիտեն բոլորը…


Խոսքս գաղափարների մասին է…
Դու գաղափարից էիր խոսում:

----------


## Chuk

> Ես արդեն ասեցի "Ով է Լևոնը գիտեն բոլորը…"


Թույլ կտա՞ք մի քանի բառով ես ներկայացնեմ  :Smile: 
Նա մի մարդ էր, ով կարողացավ ղեկավարել 88 թվականի համաժողովրդական շարժումը, նրա առաջնորդությամբ ու օգնությամբ գնացինք անկախացման, երկիրը ղեկավարեց ամենածանր տարիներին, պատվով դուրս եկավ այդ ծանր բեռի տակից, այն ժամանակ, երբ նրան չհասկացավ ժողովուրդը արժանապատվորեն հեռացավ իր նախագահական աթոռից, երբ տեսավ որ երկիրը աղետալի վիճակում է ու այլ ելք չկա վերադարձավ, ղեկավարեց նոր համաժողովրդկան շարժումը ու այժմ երկիրը նրա շնորհիվ գնում է ազատության, դեմոկրատացման դժվարին, բայց անհրաժեշտ ճանապարհով: Նրա կողքին մշտապես եղել են փոքրաքանակ թափթփուկներ և մշտապես եղել են մեծ քանակով ազնիվ, հրաշալի մարդիկ: Քաղաքական էլիտայի լավագույն ներկայացուցիչները մշտապես եղել են նրա շրջապատում, նրա կողքին, նրա հետ: Կարծում եմ այսքանը բավական է հասկանալու համար, որ քո և մեր պատկերացումներն այդ մարդու, անհատի, քաղաքական գործչի վերաբերյալ շատ են տարբերվում:

Ավելին, ես կարող եմ մի քայլ առաջ գնալ ու ենթադրել, որ մեր պատկերացումները հիմնված են փաստերի ու տրամաբանության, իսկ քոնոնք՝ էմոցիաների վրա: Իսկ էմոցիան լավ խորհրդատու չի:

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Ես արդեն ասեցի "Ով է Լևոնը գիտեն բոլորը…"



իսկ դու "Հայլուրց" բացի էլի հաղորդումներ նայում ես՞ թե ժամանակ չունես

----------


## Ձայնալար

ՓՈԽՎԵԼ Է ԱՐՇԱԿ ԲԱՆՈՒՉՅԱՆԻ ԽԱՓԱՆՄԱՆ ՄԻՋՈՑԸ
ՀՀ հատուկ քննչական ծառայության վարույթում քննվող քրեական գործով մեղադրյալ Մատենադարանի փոխտնօրեն Արշակ Բանուչյանի շահերի պաշտպան Ստեփան Ոսկանյանը Բանուչյանի նկատմամբ խափանման միջոց կալանավորումը ստորագրություն չհեռանալու մասին խափանման միջոցով փոփոխելու վերաբերյալ նախաքննական մարմնին միջնորդություն է ներկայացրել, որը քննչական խմբի ղեկավարը քննարկել և պաշտպանի միջնորդությունը բավարարելու մասին որոշում է կայացրել` նկատի ունենալով, որ վերացել է Բանուչյանին կալանքի տակ պահելու անհրաժեշտությունը: Այս մասին տեղեկաղնում է ՀՀ հատուկ քննչական ծառայության լրատվական բաժինը:

Աղբյուրը՝ lragir.am

 :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

ՓՈԽՎԵՑ ԲԱՆՈՒՉՅԱՆԻ ԽԱՓԱՆՄԱՆ ՄԻՋՈՑԸ

[15:31] 24 Հուլիսի, 2008

Երեւանի Մատենադարանի փոխտնօրեն Արշակ Բանուչյանի նկատմամբ խափանման միջոցը փոխվել է` կալանքը փոխարինվել է հանրապետությունից չհեռանալու մասին ստորագրությամբ:

Նախաքննական մարմնին միջնորդությամբ դիմել էր Բանուչյանի շահերի պաշտպան Ստեփան Ոսկանյանը: Քննչական խմբի ղեկավարը քննարկել եւ պաշտպանի միջնորդությունը բավարարելու մասին որոշում է կայացրել` նկատի ունենալով, որ վերացել է Բանուչյանին կալանքի տակ պահելու անհրաժեշտությունը:

Հիշեցնենք, որ Մատենադարանի փոխտնօրենը կալանավորված էր մարտի 27-ից` հետընտրական իրադարձությունների կապակցությամբ Հատուկ քննչական ծառայությունում քննվող գործի շրջանակներում:

Արշակ Բանուչյանին մեղադրանքներ են առաջադրվել Քրեական օրենսգրքի 225 պրիմ հոդվածի առաջին մասով` օրենքով սահմանված կարգի խախտմամբ հրապարակային միջոցառումներ կազմակերպելու եւ անցկացնելու համար, 225 հոդվածի առաջին մասով` զանգվածային անկարգություններ կազմակերպելու համար, ինչպես նաեւ 154 պրիմ 2-րդ հոդվածի երկրորդ մասով` ընտրողի կամքի ազատ իրականացմանը խոչընդոտելու համար:

Արշակ Բանուչյանը դեռ մայիսին պետք է ատենախոսություն պաշտպաներ, սակայն գտնվում էր մեկուսարանում եւ հետեւաբար չի կարողացել զբաղվել գիտական գործունեությամբ: 

Աղբյուր՝ http://www.a1plus.am :Xeloq: 1/amu/?page=issue&iid=62991


Ուխա՜յ  :Smile: 
Ծով  :Love:

----------


## Nasha

:Smile: Վայ, չեք պատկերացնի, թե ինչքան ուրախացա, որ կարդացի Բանուչյանի ազատման, մասին, ճիշտ է բոլորի համար էլ ցավում եմ, բայց Բանուչյանի մասին շատ էի մտածում, էդ մարդը, ասա, գիտության մարդ ա, էդ  ինչ վտանգ էր ներկայացնում Սերժի համար,  :Think: չեմ հասկանում, բայց միևնույննա շատ լավա, որ հիմա ազատ է :Hands Up: 
 :Smile: [/ՔՈւՈՏԵ]
պատկերացնում էք Բանուչյանին 154 պրիմ 2-րդ հոդվածի երկրորդ մասով` ընտրողի կամքի ազատ իրականացմանը խոչընդոտելու պահին  :LOL:  լավա չեն ամաչում, գոնե իրականությանը մոտ բան մոգոնեն, էդ անտաղանդները :Fool:

----------


## Chuk

Այսօր տեղի է ունեցել հերթական զավեշտալի դատավարությունը: Քաղբանտարկյալ Սմբատ Այվազյանը դատավարության ընթացքում քաղաքական հայտարարություն է արել, որը մեջբերում եմ Ա1+ կայքից.




> ՀՀ-ում ապօրինի իշխանությունը ստանձնած Սերժիկ Սարգսյանը իր վերջին ասուլիսում հայտարարեց, որ Եվրոպայի առջեւ ստանձնած մի քանի պարտավորություններ էլ եթե չկատարվեն՝ ջրհեղեղ չի լինի, եթե վերհիշենք, քաղբանտարկյալների առկայությունը, պետք է նկատենք, որ սա բառացիորեն նշանակում էր, դատախազներ եւ դատավորներ. ձեր հարուցած կեղծ գործերը եւ ապօրինի վճիռները իմ անձնական հովանավորության տակ են: Կամ առաջ դեպի ապօրինի Հայաստան:

----------


## Արտիստ

ԱՐԱՐԱՏ ԶՈՒՐԱԲՅԱՆՆ ԱԶԱՏ ԱՐՁԱԿՎԵՑ
http://a1plus.am/amu/?page=issue&iid=63123
--------------
միանշանակ կարող եմ ասել որ սա ապացուցում է, որ մեր պայքարը արդյունք է տալիս.սա Համաժողովրդական շարժման հերթական հաղթանակներից մեկն է...

----------


## Աբելյան

Չէ, էս մեկը ոչ թե մեր պայքարից էր, այլ իրանց վերաբերմունքից. Զուրաբյանը ծանր հիվանդ ա, դրա համար են բաց թողել:
Այ, Ալեքսանդր Արզումանյանին էլի չազատեցին:

----------


## Chuk

> Չէ, էս մեկը ոչ թե մեր պայքարից էր, այլ իրանց վերաբերմունքից. Զուրաբյանը ծանր հիվանդ ա, դրա համար են բաց թողել:
> Այ, Ալեքսանդր Արզումանյանին էլի չազատեցին:


Էէէխ, Հայկո ջան  :Wink: 
Տեսնես եթե էս պայքարը չլիներ, էդ հիվանդությունը հաշվի կառնվեր  :Sad:

----------


## Rammstein

Լավ ինչի՞ եք բոլորդ վրա տվել մի հոգուն, ում նայում են haik-ի խոսքերից ա մեջբերում արել:

Իսկ ձեր կարծիքով բոլո՞՞ր քաղբանտարկյալները պետք է ազատ արձակվեն հարգելի լեվոնականներ:
Հավաստի աղբյուրներից գիտեմ, որ կան մարդիկ, ովքեր բռնվել են հենց հանցանքի պահին (մասնավորապես կաշառք բաժանելիս): Ճի՞շտ է այդպիսի մարկանց ազատ արձակումը: :Xeloq: 

Հ.Գ. Ես լեվոնական չեմ, եւ սերժական առավել եւս չեմ: :Angry2:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Լավ ինչի՞ եք բոլորդ վրա տվել մի հոգուն, ում նայում են haik-ի խոսքերից ա մեջբերում արել:
> 
> Իսկ ձեր կարծիքով բոլո՞՞ր քաղբանտարկյալները պետք է ազատ արձակվեն հարգելի լեվոնականներ:
> Հավաստի աղբյուրներից գիտեմ, որ կան մարդիկ, *ովքեր բռնվել են հենց հանցանքի պահին (մասնավորապես կաշառք բաժանելիս):* Ճի՞շտ է այդպիսի մարկանց ազատ արձակումը:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Ես լեվոնական չեմ, եւ սերժական առավել եւս չեմ:


 :Shok:  :LOL: 
Կիսվի էլի էդ հավաստի տեղեկություններովդ…Մի հատ իմանանք, թե ում են բռնել կաշառք բաժանելուց: :Shok:

----------


## Rammstein

> Կիսվի էլի էդ հավաստի տեղեկություններովդ…Մի հատ իմանանք, թե ում են բռնել կաշառք բաժանելուց:


Եթե դու համարում ես, որ բոլոր քաղբանտարկյալները արդար են...ի՞նչ ասեմ:

Հ.Գ. _լեվոն_ականները «կուրացած» են իշխանության նկատմամբ ատելությունից:

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Եթե դու համարում ես, որ բոլոր քաղբանտարկյալները արդար են...ի՞նչ ասեմ:
> 
> Հ.Գ. _լեվոն_ականները «կուրացած» են իշխանության նկատմամբ ատելությունից:


իսկ հակալևոնական պարոնը կարող է ասել անուններով թե որ քաղբանտարկյալները արդար չեն՞
"բոլորը գիտեն", "գնա իմացիր", "դե որ չգիտես, էլ ինչ ասեմ" և նմանատիպ գերժամանակակից պատասխանները չեն ընդունվում
շնորհակալություն

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Եթե դու համարում ես, որ բոլոր քաղբանտարկյալները արդար են...ի՞նչ ասեմ:
> 
> Հ.Գ. _լեվոն_ականները «կուրացած» են իշխանության նկատմամբ ատելությունից:


Չէի տեսել, որ գրառում ես արել…
Մեկի անուն տուր, որն արդարացիորեն է նստած…Վստահ եմ, չես կարող:

Ընգեր ջան, էլ ոնց *չ*են արդար, եթե *դու ինքդ նրանց անվանում ես քաղբանտարկյալ*

Ooo~, ԺՈՂՈՎՈՒՐԴ, գթացեք ինձ` "կույրիս":

----------


## Rammstein

> Չէի տեսել, որ գրառում ես արել…
> Մեկի անուն տուր, որն արդարացիորեն է նստած…Վստահ եմ, չես կարող:
> 
> Ընգեր ջան, էլ ոնց *չ*են արդար, եթե *դու ինքդ նրանց անվանում ես քաղբանտարկյալ*
> 
> Ooo~, ԺՈՂՈՎՈՒՐԴ, գթացեք ինձ` "կույրիս":


Տառակերությամբ պետք չի զբաղվել:

----------


## Chuk

> Եթե դու համարում ես, որ բոլոր քաղբանտարկյալները արդար են...ի՞նչ ասեմ:
> 
> Հ.Գ. _լեվոն_ականները «կուրացած» են իշխանության նկատմամբ ատելությունից:


Ես համարում եմ, որ աշխարհում լրիվ արդար մարդ չկա, բոլորս էլ հանցավոր ենք ինչ-որ հարցում: 

*Դու՛ ևս բացառություն չես:*

Ինչու՞ ես ազատության մեջ, ատելությունից չկուրացած մարդ:

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Չէի տեսել, որ գրառում ես արել…
> Մեկի անուն տուր, որն արդարացիորեն է նստած…Վստահ եմ, չես կարող:
> 
> Ընգեր ջան, էլ ոնց *չ*են արդար, եթե *դու ինքդ նրանց անվանում ես քաղբանտարկյալ*
> 
> Ooo~, ԺՈՂՈՎՈՒՐԴ, գթացեք ինձ` "կույրիս":


Մարկիզ ջան, տառակերությամբ մի զբաղվիր տառը խաշ չէ, պատվական Rammstein-ը հարցին մոտենում է ավելի գլոբալ ու քրիստոնեական դիրքերից, նրանք *ՔԱՂԲԱՆՏԱՐԿՅԱԼՆԵՐ* են բայց արդար չեն, ոնց էլ լինի հաստա Մյասնիկ Մալխասյանը կամ Սասուն ՄԻքայելյանը որ չլնի չլնի փոքր ժամանակ հաստատ հարևանների պատուհանների ապակիները գոնե մի անգամ գնդակով ջարդած կլինեն,կլինեն, էս քեզ մի մեղք(իմա արդար չեն) ոնց էլ եղած լինի  գոնե մի անգամ ձախ գնացած կլինեն, կլինեն, էս քեզ երկու.... բա՜ իսկ դուք ասում եք արդար քաղբանտարկյալներ :Think:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Տառակերությամբ պետք չի զբաղվել:


Չգիտեմ, համարժեք պատասխան տամ, պիտի ասեն կրքեր ես բորբոքում, չտամ կդառնա, որ էս մարդուն բան չասեցի:
Ապեր, թե բան չունեիր ասելու, ավելի լավ կլիներ ընդհանրապես էս թեմայում նման գրառում չանեիր: Առավել եւս` նման *անպատասխանատու ու դատարկ* արտահայտություններ քաղբանտարկյալների մասին չանեիր:

*Ինձ էլ տառակեր ասելուց առաջ, մի հատ ինքդ քեզ հաշիվ տայիր, թե դրա իրավունքն ունես արդյոք՞…
Ելա՞վ թե՞ չէ…*

----------


## Kuk

> Լավ ինչի՞ եք բոլորդ վրա տվել մի հոգուն, ում նայում են haik-ի խոսքերից ա մեջբերում արել:
> 
> Իսկ ձեր կարծիքով բոլո՞՞ր քաղբանտարկյալները պետք է ազատ արձակվեն հարգելի լեվոնականներ:
> Հավաստի աղբյուրներից գիտեմ, որ *կան մարդիկ, ովքեր բռնվել են հենց հանցանքի պահին* (մասնավորապես կաշառք բաժանելիս): Ճի՞շտ է այդպիսի մարկանց ազատ արձակումը:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Ես լեվոնական չեմ, եւ սերժական առավել եւս չեմ:


Rammstein, կարո՞ղ ես մի հատ նենց հայլուրոտ աղբյուր նշես, մենք էլ տիրապետենք էդ ինֆորմացիային:

----------


## azat11

> Եթե դու համարում ես, որ բոլոր քաղբանտարկյալները արդար են...ի՞նչ ասեմ:
> 
> Հ.Գ. _լեվոն_ականները «կուրացած» են իշխանության նկատմամբ ատելությունից:


Մի քանիսը նախկինում որոշ «ղալաթներ» կարողա և արել են, հետո" ինչ, օրինակ պատգամավորները կամ նախկին դատախազը...., դա նշանակումա «իշխանությունը բռնագրավելու» հոդվածո"վ պետքա կալանավորվեն և սկի չքննվե"ն էլ: Ձյաձյա, կասկածու"մ ես, որ այդ հոդվածով բան արած լինեին, հիմա իրենք Հաագայում կլինեին:

----------


## haik

Երբ որ ինչ որ հակալևոնական բաներ ես գրում միանգամից սկսում են ասել թե "փաստարկներ բեր", "կոնկռետ անուններ նշի", խորանում են քրեական հոդվածների մեջ ու էլի հազար ու մի բան… Մեկն էլ ինձ գրեց, որ "քո կարցիքը հիմնվածա էմոցիաների վրա, այլ ոչ թե փաստերի"…  Այդ դեպքում օրինակ, համեմատության կարգով, Սողոմոն Թեհլիրյանը Թալաթին կարողա քրեական օրենսգրքի հիման վրայա սպանել կամ փաստարկներ ու անուններա բերել նորա սպանել… Չե, հենց էմոցիաների վրա… Ու տենց էլ պետքա եղել…
Լևոնը իր ՀՀՇ - ով էս երկիրը ծնկի չոքացրեց, ու այդքանից հետո ուզում եք, որ մի հատ էլ փաստարկներ բերենք…

----------


## Elmo

> Երբ որ ինչ որ հակալևոնական բաներ ես գրում միանգամից սկսում են ասել թե "փաստարկներ բեր", "կոնկռետ անուններ նշի", խորանում են քրեական հոդվածների մեջ ու էլի հազար ու մի բան… Մեկն էլ ինձ գրեց, որ "քո կարցիքը հիմնվածա էմոցիաների վրա, այլ ոչ թե փաստերի"…  Այդ դեպքում օրինակ, համեմատության կարգով, Սողոմոն Թեհլիրյանը Թալաթին կարողա քրեական օրենսգրքի հիման վրայա սպանել կամ փաստարկներ ու անուններա բերել նորա սպանել… Չե, հենց էմոցիաների վրա… Ու տենց էլ պետքա եղել…
> Լևոնը իր ՀՀՇ - ով էս երկիրը ծնկի չոքացրեց, ու այդքանից հետո ուզում եք, որ մի հատ էլ փաստարկներ բերենք…


Նախ Լևոնը չլիներ, տաբուրետկա էլ լիներ, երկիրը ծնկի կիջներ, ու կվերականգնվեր, ոնց որ եղավ: Չնայած էդքանն էլ գիտակցելով ես Լևոնին դեմ եմ(ավելի կոնկրետ իրան էլ դեմ չեմ, իրա թիմին եմ դեմ, Ստեփանին, Նիկոլին, Արամին՝ Սարգսյան): Շարժման մասնակից չեմ, բայց մեր ժողովրդին սիրում եմ, թող լինի այնպես ինչպես ուզում է մեր հասարակ ժողովրդի մեծամասնությունը, ես իրանց հետ կլինեմ(իրականում չգիտեմ մեծամասնությու՞նն է մասնակցում, կամ կողմնակից շարժմանը) Բայց անուններ են ուզում կարելի ա տալ. Օրինակ Հակոբ Հակոբյանը, Գագիկ Ջահանգիրյանը... շատերին չգիտեմ էլ, այ դրանց նմանները քաղբանտարկյալներ չեն, դրանց հենց ժողովուրդը պետք է տրորեր: Իսկ անմեղ մարդկանց, որոնց տարել են միայն ըմբոստանալու և իրենց կամքն արտահայտելու համար, պետք է բաց թողնել:

----------


## Ֆուտբոլասեր

Սմբատ Այվազյանին պետքա դատել պետ. եկամուտների նախարար եղած ժամանակ արած թալանի համար, Ջհանգիրյանին 96-ից սկսած բոլոր ընտրությունները կեղծելու, բացի դա անմեղ մարդկանց դատելու համար/հիշենք թեկուզ Մատաղիսի գործը/,
Արարատ Զուրաբյանին կենտրոնի թաղապետ եղած ժամանակ արած թալանի համար:

Բայց դե եթե տենց դատեն, պետքա բոլորին դատեն, այդ թվում 1996-ին ԱԱԾ-ի ղեկավար աշխատած երիտասարդին:

Իսկ չարած բաների համար մարդկանց եթե դատում են, ուրեմն իրանք իրոք քաղբանտարկյալ են:

Իսկ եթե իշխանությունը միայն ընդդիմադիրներինա դատում ընտրակաշառք բաժանելու համար, էտ ռուսերեն ասած "կուրամ նա սմեխ":

----------


## Chuk

> Երբ որ ինչ որ հակալևոնական բաներ ես գրում միանգամից սկսում են ասել թե "փաստարկներ բեր", "կոնկռետ անուններ նշի", խորանում են քրեական հոդվածների մեջ ու էլի հազար ու մի բան… Մեկն էլ ինձ գրեց, որ "քո կարցիքը հիմնվածա էմոցիաների վրա, այլ ոչ թե փաստերի"…  Այդ դեպքում օրինակ, համեմատության կարգով, Սողոմոն Թեհլիրյանը Թալաթին կարողա քրեական օրենսգրքի հիման վրայա սպանել կամ փաստարկներ ու անուններա բերել նորա սպանել… Չե, հենց էմոցիաների վրա… Ու տենց էլ պետքա եղել…
> Լևոնը իր ՀՀՇ - ով էս երկիրը ծնկի չոքացրեց, ու այդքանից հետո ուզում եք, որ մի հատ էլ փաստարկներ բերենք…


Չէ, իհարկե, հարգելիս, փաստարկն ու՞մ է պետք, վերջապես ՀՀ-ում ենք ապրում, այստեղ գործում է վրեժխնդրության սկզբունքը. «Ոտքս տրորեցի՞ր, ես քու տիրոջ մերը»: Հարմար տարբերակ է:

Մենակ թե չգիտեմ ինչի, հարգելիս, անտրամաբանական ու այսպիսի մերկապարանոց հայտարարություններից զզվում եմ  :Smile:  
Սա էլ քեզ էմոցիա: Բավարարվա՞ծ ես  :Wink:

----------


## haik

> Չէ, իհարկե, հարգելիս, փաստարկն ու՞մ է պետք, վերջապես ՀՀ-ում ենք ապրում, այստեղ գործում է վրեժխնդրության սկզբունքը. «Ոտքս տրորեցի՞ր, ես քու տիրոջ մերը»: Հարմար տարբերակ է:
> 
> Մենակ թե չգիտեմ ինչի, հարգելիս, անտրամաբանական ու այսպիսի մերկապարանոց հայտարարություններից զզվում եմ  
> Սա էլ քեզ էմոցիա: Բավարարվա՞ծ ես


Հայաստանում 2 խմբավորում իրար դեմ են դուրս եկել… Մեծ հաշվով երկուսին էլ ես դեմ եմ… Այսօր մեզ երկու ճանապարհի առաջ են կանգնեցրել ու ասում են ընտրեք… Այլ ընտրության հնարավորություն մեզ չեն տալիս…
Հիմա, ճանապարհներից մեկը տանումա դեպի կործանում և դա Լևոննա (լավագույն դեպքում դեպի փակուղի), մյուս ճանապարհը չգիտենք դեռ թե ուր է տանում… Այս իրավիճակում մենք գոնե կարող ենք անել մինիմումը, որ գիտենք - չգնալ այն ճանապարհով, որը տանում է դեպի կործանում, այլ փորձել գնալ մյուս ճանապարհով, միգուցե հետագայում ճանապարհը լավանա կամ ավելի լավ ճանապարհ բացվի… Ցավոք   երրորդ ընտրությունը մենք չունենք, ավելի ճիշտ մեզ չեն տվել… Իսկ ամենասխալ տարբերակը այս իրավիճակում ոչ մեկին չնտրելն է, որովհետև ոչ մեկին չնտրել նշանակում է մնալ տեղում կանգնած…

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Հայաստանում 2 խմբավորում իրար դեմ են դուրս եկել… Մեծ հաշվով երկուսին էլ ես դեմ եմ… Այսօր մեզ երկու ճանապարհի առաջ են կանգնեցրել ու ասում են ընտրեք… Այլ ընտրության հնարավորություն մեզ չեն տալիս…
> *Հիմա, ճանապարհներից մեկը տանումա դեպի կործանում և դա Լևոննա (լավագույն դեպքում դեպի փակուղի),* մյուս ճանապարհը չգիտենք դեռ թե ուր է տանում… Այս իրավիճակում մենք գոնե կարող ենք անել մինիմումը, որ գիտենք - չգնալ այն ճանապարհով, որը տանում է դեպի կործանում, այլ փորձել գնալ մյուս ճանապարհով, միգուցե հետագայում ճանապարհը լավանա կամ ավելի լավ ճանապարհ բացվի… Ցավոք   երրորդ ընտրությունը մենք չունենք, ավելի ճիշտ մեզ չեն տվել… Իսկ ամենասխալ տարբերակը այս իրավիճակում ոչ մեկին չնտրելն է, որովհետև ոչ մեկին չնտրել նշանակում է մնալ տեղում կանգնած…


Հայկ, ինչու՞ է առաջին ճանապարհը տանում դեպի կործանում…Խնդրում եմ բացատրիր, թե ինչու ես այդպես կարծում:

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> Երբ որ ինչ որ հակալևոնական բաներ ես գրում միանգամից սկսում են ասել թե "փաստարկներ բեր", "կոնկռետ անուններ նշի", խորանում են քրեական հոդվածների մեջ ու էլի հազար ու մի բան… Մեկն էլ ինձ գրեց, որ "քո կարցիքը հիմնվածա էմոցիաների վրա, այլ ոչ թե փաստերի"…  Այդ դեպքում օրինակ, համեմատության կարգով, Սողոմոն *Թեհլիրյանը* Թալաթին կարողա քրեական օրենսգրքի հիման վրայա սպանել կամ փաստարկներ ու անուններա բերել նորա սպանել… Չե, հենց էմոցիաների վրա… Ու տենց էլ պետքա եղել…
> Լևոնը իր ՀՀՇ - ով էս երկիրը ծնկի չոքացրեց, ու այդքանից հետո ուզում եք, որ մի հատ էլ փաստարկներ բերենք…


Ներիր, բայց իսկական հային անհարիր է հայ մեծ վրիժառու *ՍՈՂՈՄՈՆ ԹԵՀԼԵՐՅԱՆԻ* ԱԶԳԱՆՈՒՆԸ տառասխալով գրելը :Jpit:

----------


## haik

> Հայկ, ինչու՞ է առաջին ճանապարհը տանում դեպի կործանում…Խնդրում եմ բացատրիր, թե ինչու ես այդպես կարծում:
> 
> Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց
> 
> Ներիր, բայց իսկական հային անհարիր է հայ մեծ վրիժառու *ՍՈՂՈՄՈՆ ԹԵՀԼԵՐՅԱՆԻ* ԱԶԳԱՆՈՒՆԸ տառասխալով գրելը


Եթե այդքանը գիտես, ուրեմն իմացիր, որ Սողոմոնի ազգանունը Թեհլիրյան էլ են գրում…
http://www.genocide.am/?view=article&aID=4&l=a

Իսկ քեզ ինչ որ բան բացատրելու մեջ իմաստ չեմ տեսնում, քանի որ բացատրում են նրան, ով պատրաստ է լսել, այլ ոչ թե բացատրություններ է պահանջում, որ հետո դրանց վրա կեղտ բռնի…

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Եթե այդքանը գիտես, ուրեմն իմացիր, որ Սողոմոնի ազգանունը Թեհլիրյան էլ են գրում…
> http://www.genocide.am/?view=article&aID=4&l=a
> 
> Իսկ քեզ ինչ որ բան բացատրելու մեջ իմաստ չեմ տեսնում, քանի որ բացատրում են նրան, ով պատրաստ է լսել, այլ ոչ թե բացատրություններ է պահանջում, որ հետո դրանց վրա կեղտ բռնի…





> Սողոմոն* Թեհլերյան* Թալեաթի սպանությունը
>  Սողոմոն *Թեհլերյանը* (Թեհլիրյան) ծնվել է 1896 թվականի ապրիլի 2-ին Արևմտյան Հայաստանի Էրզրումի վիլայեթի Ներքին Բագառիճ գյուղում: Նախնական կրթություն է ստացել ծննդավայրում: 1915-ին` Ցեղասպանության ընթացքում կորցրել է իր ողջ ընտանիքը` ծնողներին, եղբայրներին ու քույրերին: Ջարդերից հետո հրաշքով կենդանի է մնացել ու ապաստան գտել քրդերի մի ընտանիքում, որտեղից էլ փախչել է Արևելյան Հայաստան: Մի քանի տարի անց վերադարձել է հայրենի Երզնկա, բայց չի գտել ոչ մի հայ ընտանիք...
> 
> Այնուհետև տեղափոխվել է Եվրոպական երկրներ, ԱՄՆ, ապա Շվեյցարիա և Գերմանիա` ուսում ստանալու, ինչպես նաև Թալեաթին գտնելու նպատակով: 1921 թվականի մարտին նրան գտել է Բեռլինում. փաշան թաքնվել էր Հարդենբերգ փողոցի վրա գտնվող մի տանը: *Թեհլերյանը* բնակարան է վարձել նրա տան դիմաց: Եվ մարտի 15-ին, պատուհանից տեսնելով Թալեաթին, դուրս է իջել տնից և ատրճանակի մի կրակոցով սպանել ոճրագործին: 
> 
> Սպանության մեղադրանքով *Թելհերյանը* ձերբակալվել և դատարան է կանչվել: Հունիսի 2-ից 3-ը տեղի ունեցած դատավարության ընթացքում ամբաստանյալը պատմել է իր ընտանիքի և Հայոց Ցեղասպանության պատմությունը, հիմնավորել է իր կատարած սպանությունը: Գերմանական դատարանը (նախագահ` դոկտոր Լեմբերգ) Թեհլերյանին անպարտ է ճանաչել:
> 
> Մինչև 1945 թվականը *Թեհլերյանը* բնակվել է Բելգիայում, ապա մեկնել է Սան Ֆրանցիսկո, ուր և մահացել է 1960-ին:
> http://www.genocide.am/?view=article&aID=4&l=a


Ապրես, չգիտեի:
Կեղտոտ մի գրիր, որ կեղտ չգտնեմ: Որ մաքուր ու ճիշտ գրես ու բացատրես, ոչինչ, բացի քո հետ համաձայնվելուց, չի մնա:

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Իսկ քեզ ինչ որ բան բացատրելու մեջ իմաստ չեմ տեսնում, քանի որ բացատրում են նրան, ով պատրաստ է լսել, այլ ոչ թե բացատրություններ է պահանջում, որ հետո դրանց վրա կեղտ բռնի…


ինձ կբացատրես, լավ էլի... բացատրի ինձ, ես կեղտ չեմ բռնի ու համ էլ պատրաստ եմ լսելու(իմա կարդալու)
շնորհակալություն

----------


## Chuk

> Հայաստանում 2 խմբավորում իրար դեմ են դուրս եկել…


Ահա հենց այստեղից սկսվում է քո թյուրիմացությունը: Երկու խմբավորում, բան-ման, դրանք հեքիաթ են: Կա մի իրականություն: Իրավիճակ ու իրավիճակը չհանդուրժող... *Մենք*: Հասկանու՞մ  ես, ժողովուրդ, ոչ թե խմբավորում:

Այդ ժողովուրդը շատ երկար սպասեց, որ «առաջնորդ» ունենա, ով կգլխավորի իր շարժումը: Դա էլ առաջ եկավ՝ քո ասած խմբավորման տեսքով: Բայց սա չփոխեց խնդրի էությունը: Գիտե՞ս, չեմ ուզում երկար խոսել... Անիմաստ եմ համարում...

Որովհետև անկախ քո հայացքներից կարող էիր նկատել, որ այս ընթացքում ձերբակալվեցին բազմաթիվ ազնիվ մարդիկ, չափազանց շատերը բերման ենթարկվեցին՝ իմ ու քո նմանները, ռեպրեսիվ մեթոդներով փորձեցին խեղճացվել: Դրանից հետո եթե ԴՈՒ քո անձնական հայացքների գերի դառնալով քմծիծաղում ես այդ քաղբանտարկյալների վրա, ապա թող մեկնումեկը բացատրի, թե ես ի՞նչ եմ խոսում ՔՈ հետ:

Գիտես ինչու՞: Որովհետև նաև քո ու քո նմանների պատասխանատվության վրա է այդ անմեղ մարդկանց ձերբակալությունը, որ չկարողանալով ինչ-որ մի անձի կամ խմբավորման նկատմամբ ատելությունը պահել անթաքույց հրճվանքով եք հետևում կատարվող իրադարձություններին, ուրախանում, որ «Ու՜՜՜՜խ, ՀՀՇ-ական բռնեցին», չհասկանալով պահի լրջությունը մեջք եք ստեղծում մի խումբ բռնապետների համար... Այո՛, նաև քո վրա է պատասխանատվությունը:

----------


## haik

> Ահա հենց այստեղից սկսվում է քո թյուրիմացությունը: Երկու խմբավորում, բան-ման, դրանք հեքիաթ են: Կա մի իրականություն: Իրավիճակ ու իրավիճակը չհանդուրժող... *Մենք*: Հասկանու՞մ  ես, ժողովուրդ, ոչ թե խմբավորում:
> 
> Այդ ժողովուրդը շատ երկար սպասեց, որ «առաջնորդ» ունենա, ով կգլխավորի իր շարժումը: Դա էլ առաջ եկավ՝ քո ասած խմբավորման տեսքով: Բայց սա չփոխեց խնդրի էությունը: Գիտե՞ս, չեմ ուզում երկար խոսել... Անիմաստ եմ համարում...
> 
> Որովհետև անկախ քո հայացքներից կարող էիր նկատել, որ այս ընթացքում ձերբակալվեցին բազմաթիվ ազնիվ մարդիկ, չափազանց շատերը բերման ենթարկվեցին՝ իմ ու քո նմանները, ռեպրեսիվ մեթոդներով փորձեցին խեղճացվել: Դրանից հետո եթե ԴՈՒ քո անձնական հայացքների գերի դառնալով քմծիծաղում ես այդ քաղբանտարկյալների վրա, ապա թող մեկնումեկը բացատրի, թե ես ի՞նչ եմ խոսում ՔՈ հետ:
> 
> Գիտես ինչու՞: Որովհետև նաև քո ու քո նմանների պատասխանատվության վրա է այդ անմեղ մարդկանց ձերբակալությունը, որ չկարողանալով ինչ-որ մի անձի կամ խմբավորման նկատմամբ ատելությունը պահել անթաքույց հրճվանքով եք հետևում կատարվող իրադարձություններին, ուրախանում, որ «Ու՜՜՜՜խ, ՀՀՇ-ական բռնեցին», չհասկանալով պահի լրջությունը մեջք եք ստեղծում մի խումբ բռնապետների համար... Այո՛, նաև քո վրա է պատասխանատվությունը:




Քեզ նման մտածող մարդկանց դիրքորոշումը ինձ համար անընդունելի է հետևյալ պատճառով… Տես, դու ինձ չես հարցնում օրինակի համար "Դու իշխանություններին կողմ ես թե դեմ, ոնց ես իրենց վերաբերվում, երկրի վիճակի մասին ինչ ես մտածում"…
Բայց դու ինձ հարցնում ես "Լևոնի կողմ ե՞ս", ես ասում եմ "Չե, դեմ եմ", դու ասում "Եթե դու Լևոնի դեմ ես, ուրեմն այս վիճակի համար դու ես պատասխանատու ու ընդանրապես դու մեղավոր ես"… Բայց դու մոռանում ես, որ չի կարող լինել այնպես, որ դու բացարձակ ճիշտ ես իսկ ես բացարձակ սխալ և հակառակնել չի կարող լինել…

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Քեզ նման մտածող մարդկանց դիրքորոշումը ինձ համար անընդունելի է հետևյալ պատճառով… Տես, դու ինձ չես հարցնում օրինակի համար "Դու իշխանություններին կողմ ես թե դեմ, ոնց ես իրենց վերաբերվում, երկրի վիճակի մասին ինչ ես մտածում"…
> Բայց դու ինձ հարցնում ես "Լևոնի կողմ ե՞ս", ես ասում եմ "Չե, դեմ եմ", դու ասում "Եթե դու Լևոնի դեմ ես, ուրեմն այս վիճակի համար դու ես պատասխանատու ու ընդանրապես դու մեղավոր ես"… Բայց դու մոռանում ես, *որ չի կարող լինել այնպես, որ դու բացարձակ ճիշտ ես իսկ ես բացարձակ սխալ և հակառակնել չի կարող լինել*…


Խի՞…

----------


## Chuk

> Քեզ նման մտածող մարդկանց դիրքորոշումը ինձ համար անընդունելի է հետևյալ պատճառով… Տես, դու ինձ չես հարցնում օրինակի համար "Դու իշխանություններին կողմ ես թե դեմ, ոնց ես իրենց վերաբերվում, երկրի վիճակի մասին ինչ ես մտածում"…
> Բայց դու ինձ հարցնում ես "Լևոնի կողմ ե՞ս", ես ասում եմ "Չե, դեմ եմ", դու ասում "Եթե դու Լևոնի դեմ ես, ուրեմն այս վիճակի համար դու ես պատասխանատու ու ընդանրապես դու մեղավոր ես"… Բայց դու մոռանում ես, որ չի կարող լինել այնպես, որ դու բացարձակ ճիշտ ես իսկ ես բացարձակ սխալ և հակառակնել չի կարող լինել…


Հետաքրքիր մտքի թռիչք, սակայն անհասկանալի: 
1. Ես քեզ չեմ հարցրել Լևոնին կո՞ղմ ես, թե՞ ոչ
2. Ես քեզ չեմ ասել, որ դու Լևոնին դեմ լինելու պատճառով ես պատասխանատու
3. Ես չեմ էլ մտածել բացարձակ ճշմարտության մասին

Կարդա՛, խորհի՛ր, մտածի՛ր:

----------


## haik

> Հետաքրքիր մտքի թռիչք, սակայն անհասկանալի: 
> 1. Ես քեզ չեմ հարցրել Լևոնին կո՞ղմ ես, թե՞ ոչ
> 2. Ես քեզ չեմ ասել, որ դու Լևոնին դեմ լինելու պատճառով ես պատասխանատու
> 3. Ես չեմ էլ մտածել բացարձակ ճշմարտության մասին
> 
> Կարդա՛, խորհի՛ր, մտածի՛ր:


Դու ուղղակիորեն չես հարցրել, բայց քո ասածից ստացվումա, որ ով որ քո նման չի մտածում ուրեմն ամեն ինչի համար պատասխանատուա… Ով մեր հետ չի, նա մեր դեմա… քո կարծիքը դայա՞

----------


## Chuk

> Դու ուղղակիորեն չես հարցրել, բայց քո ասածից ստացվումա, որ ով որ քո նման չի մտածում ուրեմն ամեն ինչի համար պատասխանատուա… Ով մեր հետ չի, նա մեր դեմա… քո կարծիքը դայա՞


Ո՛չ, իմ կարծիքը էն ա, որ ով որ հրճվում է մարդկանց բանտարկությունից, հաշվի չառնելով որ նրանց մեջ անմեղ մարդիկ կան, նա պատասխանատու է:

----------


## azat11

> Ցավոք երրորդ ընտրությունը մենք չունենք, ավելի ճիշտ մեզ չեն տվել…


Հայկ, իսկ երրորդ ընտրությունը խի" չկար, լիքը մարդ կար, ընտրեիք: Չկար, որովհետև քո պես մտածողները խոշոր հաշվով թքած ունեն, թե ով կլինի պրեզիդենտ.......
Նույնիսկ հանրապետականները ինչ-որ տեղ ազնիվ են, քանի որ նրանք էլ քվեարկում էին իրենց տեսակը վերարտադրելու օգտին.........
Ոչ իշխանականները քվեարկել են հանուն ազատության և հանուն ընտրությունների միջոցով իշխանություն փոխելու շանսի:
Դուք, ձեր տեսակը ինչպե"ս է արձագանքել պետության ապագային առնչվող հարցերին և խնդրում եմ նաև ասես թե ինչու հենց այդպես?

----------


## haik

> Հայկ, իսկ երրորդ ընտրությունը խի" չկար, լիքը մարդ կար, ընտրեիք: Չկար, որովհետև քո պես մտածողները խոշոր հաշվով թքած ունեն, թե ով կլինի պրեզիդենտ.......
> Նույնիսկ հանրապետականները ինչ-որ տեղ ազնիվ են, քանի որ նրանք էլ քվեարկում էին իրենց տեսակը վերարտադրելու օգտին.........
> Ոչ իշխանականները քվեարկել են հանուն ազատության և հանուն ընտրությունների միջոցով իշխանություն փոխելու շանսի:
> Դուք, ձեր տեսակը ինչպե"ս է արձագանքել պետության ապագային առնչվող հարցերին և խնդրում եմ նաև ասես թե ինչու հենց այդպես?



Երրորդ ընտրություն ասելով խոսքը կոնկռետ թեկնածուի մասին չեր, այլ ճանապարհի…
Ով ես դու, ու ովա քեզ այդ իրավունքը տվել մարդկանց տեսակների բաժանել…

----------


## azat11

> Երրորդ ընտրություն ասելով խոսքը կոնկռետ թեկնածուի մասին չեր, այլ ճանապարհի…
> Ով ես դու, ու ովա քեզ այդ իրավունքը տվել մարդկանց տեսակների բաժանել…


Այստեղ Հոոոոպ, այ ընկեր: Ես, ես եմ, եվ իմ գլոբալ տեսակը կոնկրետ այս թեմայում քաղաքական դիրքորոշում ունեցող մարդիկ են, իսկ մասնավորապես` ազատական հայացքներ ունեցողը: Ավելացնեմ նաև, որ ՄԵՆՔ երրորդ ուժ ուրիշից չենք ակնկալում, մեր մեջ լիքը ուժեր կան....
Իսկ իրավունք..... հաստատ Դուք չեք տվել և տալու այդ իրավունքը... ամեն դեպքում դու գիտե"ս քո տեսակի նկարագիրը:

Հ. Գ. Մենակ նորից չասես, թե մարդիկ «անտեսակ» են, անդեմ են, անկարծիք են.....

-----------------------------
Կեցցե Լենինը!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Chuk

> Երրորդ ընտրություն ասելով խոսքը կոնկռետ թեկնածուի մասին չեր, այլ ճանապարհի…
> Ով ես դու, ու ովա քեզ այդ իրավունքը տվել մարդկանց տեսակների բաժանել…


Նմանատիպ հարց.
Ո՞վ ես դու ու ո՞վ է քեզ այդ իրավունքը տվել այսօրվա քաղբանտարկյալներին բաժանել ՀՀՇ-ական տեսակի ու ուրախանալ նրանց բանտարկված լինելու փաստով. մարդկանց ձերբակալությամբ, որոնցից շատերը իրենց կյանքն են վտանգել քո երկրի համար ու կռվի դաշտում արյուն են թափել, որոնցից շատերը իրենց գիտելիքներով ու գործով նպաստել են քո երկրի շենացմանը, որոնցից շատերը...

----------


## Chuk

Քաղբանտարկյալի հայցն ընդդեմ հանրապետության երկրորդ նախագահի: Նյութի աղբյուրը՝ Ա1+



*ԴԱՏԱՎՈՐԸ ՆՅԱՐԴԱՅԻՆ ԷՐ, ՋՀԱՆԳԻՐՅԱՆԸ` ՎՍՏԱՀ* 

[17:36] 31 Հուլիսի, 2008

Այսօր ՀՀ վարչական դատարանը շարունակեց քննել ՀՀ գլխավոր դատախազի տեղակալ Գագիկ Ջհանգիրյանի հայցը, որով նա վիճարկում է Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի հրամանագրերի օրինականությունը: Դատավոր Արծրուն Միրզոյանը ՚ելնելով արդարադատության իրականացման շահերիցՙ, ինչպես նախորդ նիստում, այսօր էլ արգելեց տեսալուսանկարահանումը՝ դրանով խոչընդոտելով լրագրողների մասնագիտական գործունեությունը:

Ապա դուրս հրավիրեց ՚Չորրորդ իշխանությունՙ եւ ՚Առավոտՙ թերթերի ֆոտոթղթակից Գագիկ Շամշյանին, ավելի ուշ իր մասնագիտական պարտքը կատարելու եւ լուսանկարելու իր իրավունքը պաշտպանող ՚Տարեգիրՙ էլեկտրոնային թերթի լրագրող Գայանե Առուստամյանին: Մի քանի անգամ սպառնաց դուրս հրավիրել դահլիճում ներկաներին, ձեռքի դատավորի մուրճիկով անընդհատ հավածում էր սեղանին:

Դատավորն անգամ արգելում էր հայցվորի ներկայացուցիչներին հայտարարություններ անել: ՚Միրզոյան, թող մարդիկ խոսեն, ձայնագրվի, մենք Եվրոդատարան ենք դիմելու, հո, քո հույսին չենքՙ,- ասաց Գագիկ Ջհանգիրյանը: Նա մի քանի անգամ ստիպված էր հորդորել դատավորին՚ ՚Միրզոյան, մի ջղայնացիր, մի ներվայնացիրՙ:

Իսկ փաստաբան Լուսինե Սահակյանը 40 րոպե հրապարակում էր ամփոփիչ ճառը, որով հիմնավորվում էր, որ Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի Ջհանգիրյանին աշխատանքից ազատելու եւ դասային աստիճանից զրկելու որոշումները ապօրինի են եւ հակասում են Սահմանադրությանն ու օրենքներին: Բազմաթիվ փաստերով ապացուցվում է, որ օրենքներ են խախտվել: Կարգապահական վարույթը հարուցվել է զեկուցագիրը Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանին ուղարկելուց հետո, այսինքն հետին թվով, քանի որ զեկուցագրի եզրափակիչ մասում կցված է Գագիկ Ջհանգիրյանի այն ելույթը, որտեղ նա ասում է. ՚Ես արդեն նախկին դատախազ եմ, քանի որ ելույթ եմ ունեցել Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի հանրահավաքում, ես ազատվել եմ աշխատանքիցՙ:

Փետրվարի 22-ին զեկուցագիրն ուղարկվել է, իսկ 23-ին նոր ավարտվել է կարգապահական վարույթը: Ակնհայտ հակասություններ կան ոչ միայն այս դրվագով: Լուսինե Սահակյանը մանրակրկիտ կերպով ներկայացրեց բոլոր հիմքերը, որով պետք է ապօրինի ճանաչվեն հրամանագրերը:

Պատասխանողը՝ Նախագահի աշխատակազմի ղեկավար Հովիկ Աբրահամյանը գրավոր նշել է, թե ՀՀ Սահմանադրության մեջ եւ ՚Դատախազության մասինՙ ՀՀ օրենքում նշված ՚շնորհումՙ բառը չի նշանակում, որ հանրապետության նախագահը իրավունք չունի անձին զրկելու իր կողմից շնորհած դասային աստիճանից: Լուսինե Սահակյանը նշեց, որ շնորհում հասկացության ծավալը չի կարող ներառել նաեւ զրկում հասկացությունը: Խախտվել է անձի հավաքներին մասնակցելու եւ ազատորեն արտահայտվելու իրավունքը: Փետրվարի 22-ին Ջհանգիրյանը իր ելույթում արտահայտել է իր կարծիքը որոշ հարցերի վերաբերյալ:

՚Նշված հրամանագրերով սահմանափակվել է Գագիկ Ջհանգիրյանի հավաքների եւ արտահայտվելու ազատությունը, նրա նկատմամբ դրսեւորվել է խտրական վերաբերմունք, քանի որ նա մասնակցել է ընդդիմության հանրահավաքին, այն դեպքում, երբ հանրապետության մի շարք բարձրաստիճան պաշտոնատար անձինք, որոնք մասնակցել եւ ելույթներ են ունեցել ոչ ընդդիմության կազմակերպած հանրահավաքներին, առանց սահմանափակման օգտվել են հավաքների եւ արտահայտվելու ազատությունիցՙ,-ասաց փաստաբանը:

Ի դեպ, Գագիկ Ջհանգիրյանին մինչ օրս չի տրվել հրամանագրերը, այսինքն, այդ հրամանագրերը ուժի մեջ չեն մտել, քանի որ ՚իրավական ակտերի մասինՙ ՀՀ օրենքով, այն ուժի մեջ է մտնում, երբ անձին պատշաճ կարգով տրամադրում են, նա էլ ստորագրում եւ ստանում է հրամանագիրը. ՚Երեւի տեղս չգիտենՙ,- կատակեց Գագիկ Ջհանգիրյանը:

Հրամանագրերը անվավեր ճանաչելու հարցը կլուծվի վաղը. ի դեպ, դատարանը վճռի հրապարակման ժամը նշանակելուց՝ 9.30, հավանաբար հաշվի առավ այն փաստը, որ այդ ժամին մեկուսարանից հնարավոր չէ Գագիկ Ջհանգիրյանին բերել դատարան: Իսկ դրանից այսօրվա նիստի մասնակիցներն արդեն հետեւություն արեցին, թե ինչպիսի է լինելու դատարանի որոշումը

----------


## Վարպետ

Լավ, ես չեմ հասկանում... Էն, որ Միրզոյան-Հարությունյանի խմբի "քննումներով" անցնողները բոլորն էլ անխտիր քաղբանտարկյալներ են, դա դեռ քննարկման առարկա է? Որքան կարելի ա էս թեմայով վիճել? 

Ես 95-ին ու 96-ին հացադուլ եմ արել, 96-ի աշնանը զաբոռ եմ ջարդել: Բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ եթե մեկը (Սերժիկը) դեմ ա նրան, ում պատճառով (Լեւոնի) ես ժամանակին կորցրել եմ ժողովրդաավար երկրի բնակչի քաղաքացիական արժանապատվությունը, ապա ես Սերժի զաբոռները չեմ ջարդելու: Ջարդելու եմ! Դա կլինի բառիս բուն, թե փոխաբերական իմաստով. կորոշի շարժման տրամաբանությունը: 

Բայց որ ես քաղաքացիական արժանապատվության խնդիր ունեմ, որ ես իմ երկրում քաղբանտարկյալ ունեմ, որ ես իմ քուչում` ընտրակեղծարարության համար ինդուլգենցիա ստացած ու ազատ ֆռռացող տականք ունեմ, դա անքննելի ա ախր! 

Ու ես գրեթե վստահ եմ, որ Չուկը, Տրիբունը, մնացած նույն կերպ մտածող տղերքը վաղն էլ Լեւոնի զաբոռն են ջարդելու, եթե հույսերը չիրականացրեց: Սա ա ժողովրդի իշխանության հաստատման անկյունաքարը: Ոչ թե Շարմազանով Էդիկի նման, որը հիմա արդարացնում ա էն ամեն ինչը, ինչի համար ինքը իմ կողքին 96-ին հացադուլի էր նստած! 

Լեւոնը իմ համար գործիք ա, ու ես դա չեմ ասում արհամարհանքով, քանզի, ի պատիվ իրեն, ինքն էլ ա դա հասկանում ու հրապարակավ ընդունում! Ջղայնացա այ մարդ, սենց հասարակ բաներն էլ ա դժվար հասկանալ?

----------


## Chuk

> Ու ես գրեթե վստահ եմ, որ Չուկը, Տրիբունը, մնացած նույն կերպ մտածող տղերքը վաղն էլ Լեւոնի զաբոռն են ջարդելու, եթե հույսերը չիրականացրեց:


Միանշանակ:
Իսկ ոմանք այդ ժամանակ էլ են մեզ մեղադրելու:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Միանշանակ:
> Իսկ ոմանք այդ ժամանակ էլ են մեզ մեղադրելու:


Էդ քո նմանների ճակատին ա գրած որովհետեւ, ոչ մի տեղ չես փախչի: Երեկ, նախկին քաղբանտարկյալ Գեղամ Մանուկյանի հետ էինք նստած մի տեղ միամիտ, ու ծաղրանքով խոսում էր հիմիկվանների մասին... Ես սկզբից զարմանում է, թե ոնց կարող ա էդ տեսածը էդպես խոսա, հետո երբ ֆռաց ինձ ասեց` քեզ Բլեյանը համոզեց, որ դու 98-ին դուրս եկար ՀՅԴ-ից, առանց երկար մտածելու, որ իսկ գուցե` 98-ի ընտրությունները ինձ դրանում համոզեցին? Այ էդ ժամանակ ամեն ինչ տեղն ընկավ.... Մարդու տեսակ կա, որ միշտ ընդդիմություն ա: Միշտ էդտեղից են ծնվում մտավորականները ու միայն էդտեղից: Ինձ նկատի չունեմ :Blush:

----------


## Chuk

ԲՌՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ Է ԿԻՐԱՌՎԵԼ ԼՐԱԳՐՈՂՆԵՐԻ ՆԿԱՏՄԱՄԲ
Կենտրոն-Նորք Մարաշ ընդհանուր իրավասության դատարանում, ուր օգոստոսի 5-ին շարունակվել է Հանրապետություն կուսակցության անդամ Սմբատ Այվազյանի դատը, դատարանում բռնություն է կիրառվել լրագրողների նկատմամբ:

Դատական նիստի համար տրամադրվել է դատարանի փոքր դահլիճներից մեկը, ինչի պատճառով, քանի որ դահլիճում էլ ներկա է եղել մոտ երեք տասնյակ ոստիկան, Սմբատ Այվազյանի հարազատները չեն կարողացել մասնակցել դատական նիստին: Դա լարվածություն է առաջացրել, իսկ աշխատող լրագրողներն էլ հանդիպել են խոչընդոտների:

Հետո, դատական նիստի ընթացքում, Սմբատ Այվազյանի եւ դատավորի միջեւ վիճաբանություն է տեղի ունեցել, որի ընթացքում դատավորը վիրավորել է Սմբատ Այվազյանին: Դահլիճում ներկա քաղաքացիները իրենց վրդովվումնքն են հայտնել եւ ի նշան բողոքի դուրս եկել դահլիճից: Կատարվածի վերաբերյալ վրդովմունք են հայտնել նաեւ լրագրողները, ինչից հետո դատավորը հրաման է տվել եւ դատական կարգադրիչներն ու ոստիկանները, ինչպես ականատեսներն են պատմում, ուղղակի բառի բուն իմաստով բռնություն են կիրառել դահլիճում աշխատող լրագրողների նկատմամբ, իսկ "Առավոտ", "Չորորդ իշխանություն" թերթերի ֆոտոլրագրող Գագիկ Շամշյանին տեւական ժամանակ մեկուսացրել են փակ տարածքում, չեն փողել տեղաշարժվել, իսկ դրանից հետո էլ ժամը 14-ի դրությամբ, տարել են Կենտրոնի Ոստիկանություն:

Աղբյուրը՝ lragir.am

----------


## Chuk

Այսօր Կենտրոն եւ Նորք-Մարաշ համայնքների ընդհանուր իրավասության դատարանում սկսվեց նախկին Զինվորական դատախազ Գագիկ Ջհանգիրյանի դեմ հարուցված քրեական գործի դատաքննությունը: Հիշեցնենք, որ նրան մեղադրանք է առաջադրվել Քր.Օր 316 հոդվածի 1-ին մասով՝ Իշխանության ներկայացուցչի նկատմամբ բռնություն գործադրելը:

Դատավորը դատարանի նախագահ Ժորա Վարդանյանն է: Գագիկ Ժհանգիրյանին դատարանի դահլիճում ներկաները դիմավորեցին բուռն ծափահարություններով եւ վանկարկումներով: Դահլիճի նստարանների մի քանի շարք զբաղեցրել էին 6-րդ վարչության աշխատակիցները, որոնց, նաեւ կարելի է համարել որպես տուժողների աջակցության խումբ: Տեղեկացնենք, որ գործով որպես տուժող է հանդես գալիս երգչուհի Շուշան Պետրոսյանի ամուսինը` 6-րդ վարչության աշխատակից Արման Հովհաննիսյանը:

Դատական նիստի ընթացքում՝ Գագիկ Ջհանգիրյանի ելույթի պահին Արման Հովհանննիսյանը ոտքի կանգնեց եւ հայհոյանքներ հնչեցրեց դահլիճում ներկա Գագիկ Ջհանգիրյանի հարազատների հասցեին, որոնք անպատասխան չմնացին:

Փոխադարձ հայհոյանքների պահին դատավորը միջոցներ չձեռնարկեց, միայն կարգադրիչները փորձեցին կարգի հրավիրել Արման Հովհաննիսյանին եւ նրան դահլիճից դուրս տարան:

Հաշվի առնելով այս ամենը, նաեւ այն հանգամանքը, որ դատավորի որդին Քննչական խմբի անդամ է Գագիկ Ջհանգիրյանի պաշտպան Լուսինե Սահակյանը դատավորին ինքնաբացարկ հայտնեց, այժմ դատավորը խորհրդակցական սենյակում է:

Քաղաքական ճառով հանդես եկավ նաեւ Գագիկ Ջհանգիրյանը եւ հայտնեց, որ արդարության աստվածուհին լքել է Հայաստանը, քանի որ զավթված է ոչ միայն գործադիր իշխանությունը, այլ դատական: ՚ Եվ ընդհանրապես Հայաստանում իշխանությունը զավթված էՙ,- ասաց նա: 


Աղբյուր՝ Ա1+

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
Մոտ 60000 ԱՄՆ դոլար գումար է հավաքվել շաբաթ օրը Լոս- Անջելեսում տեղի ունեցած հեռուսամարաթոնի ժամանակ, որը կազմակերպվել էր Հայաստանի քաղբանտարկյալների ընտանիքներին օգնելու նպատակով:

՚Կոնկրետ գումար ես հիմա ասել չեմ կարող, բայց հեռուստամարաթոնի օրը ասվեց այդ գումարի մասինՙ,- այսօր ՚Ա1+ՙ-ին հայտնեց ՚ՀՀ քաղաքական բանտարկյալների եւ հալածյալների պաշտպանության կոմիտեիՙ համակարգող, իրավապաշտպան Վարդան Հարությունյանը:

Մարաթոնը հեռարձակվում էր հայկական երկու հեռուստաալիքներով: Լոս Անջելեսի հայերը, բացի այդ, իրենց նվիրատվությունները հանձնել են հատուկ բացված երեք կետերում, որտեղ հանդիպում էին ԱՄՆ-ում գտնվող Դավիթ Շահնազարյանի հետ:

Իսկ մինչ հեռուստամարաթոնը հավաքված գումարներից կոմիտեն մոտ 1 մլն 900 հազ. դրամի օգնություն է տրամադրել քաղբանտարկյալների ընտանիքներին:

՚Ուղղակի այն ժամանակ մեր միջոցները ավելի սուղ էին եւ ավելի քիչ ու յուրաքանչյուր ընտանիքի տալիս էինք 60.000 դրամի սահմաններում օգնություն, բայց ոչ բոլորին՝ ամենակարիքավորներինՙ,-ասում է Վարդան Հարությունյանը:

Ի դեպ, ենթադրվում է, որ հեռուստամարաթոնը շարունակություն է ունենալու: 

Աղբյուր՝ Ա1+

----------


## Chuk

*ԴԱՏԱՐԱՆՆ ԱՅՍՕՐ ԼՐԻՎ ՈՒՐԻՇ ԳՈՐԾ ՊԵՏՔ Է ՔՆՆԵՐ*

[19:09] 01 Սեպտեմբերի, 2008

՚Այստեղ այսօր բոլորովին այլ գործ պիտի քննվեր՝ պիտի քննվեր սպանության փորձի, ապօրինի բերման ենթարկելու, ինձ ու եղբորս խոշտանգելու, ծեծելու գործը, ես պետք է տուժողի տեղը նստեիՙ,- այսօր Կենտրոն Նորք-Մարաշ համայնքների ընդհանուր իրավասության դատարանում հայտարարեց ՀՀ գլխավոր դատախազի տեղակալ Գագիկ Ջհանգիրյանը:

Նա մի քաղաքական հայտարարություն էլ արեց. ՚Հայաստանում իրապես անկախ դատական համակարգ երբեք չենք ունեցել, բայց ունեցել ենք քիչ թե շատ ինքնուրույն, երբեմն վճարովի, երբեմն անվճար դատական իշխանություն եւ դատարան: ՚Ի՞նչ ունենք փետրվարի 19-ից հետո. ինքնուրույնությունը ամբողջովին կորցրած, կամազուրկ, կամակատար դատական իշխանություն, դատարան,- հայտարարեց Գագիկ Ջհանգիրյանը, եւ ավելացրեց, թե ինչու է այդպես: -Որովհետեւ փետրվարի 19-ին բռնազավթվել եւ յուրացվել է ոչ միայն ժողովրդի քվեն ու իշխանությունը, այլ նաեւ քննիչի ու դատախազի ինքնուրույնությունը, դատարանի անկախությունըՙ:

Քննիչն ասում է. ՚Ես ի՞նչ կարող եմ անել, ես ո՞վ եմ, կամ լավագույն դեպքում՝ ընտանիք եմ պահում, դատավորն ու դատախազը էլ կրկնում են նույնը: Այսինքն,Սահմանադրությամբ եւ օրենքներով ամրագրված նրանց լիազորությունները, ինքնուրույնության եւ անկախության նրանց երաշխիքները եւս բռնազավթված, յուրացված են: Նրանք էլ այսօրվա վարչակարգի պատանդներն են, բայց ի տարբերություն ինձ, իրենք եւ դուք կամավոր պատանդներ եք, ես նրանց չեմ արդարացնում, այլ խղճում եմ, որովհետեւ չունեն բավարար կամք եւ ոգու արիություն, ազատ եւ ինքնուրույն գործելու՝ առնվազն պատվով հեռանալու, հակառակ դեպքում իմ եւ իմ տասնյակ ընկերների փոխարեն այս աթոռներին նստած կլինեին անմեղ ժողովրդի վրա կրակածները, արյուն թափածներն ու իրական իշխանություն զավթածները: Լուծումը մեկն է՝ մեր հայրենիքում մենք պետք է հաստատենք օրենքի իշխանություն, լեգիտիմ իշխանություն. Հայաստանը լքած արդարադատության աստվածուհին այդ ժամանակ կվերադառնա եւ ամեն մեկին կհատուցի՝ ըստ արժանվույնիՙ:

Գագիկ Ջհանգիրյանը դատավոր Ժորա Վարդանյանին ինքնաբացարկի միջնորդություն ներկայացրեց՝ մատնանշելով ոչ միայն նրա թույլ տված բազմաթիվ քրեադատավարական խախտումներն, այլեւ վերջինիս հետ ունեցած անձնական հարաբերությունները. ՚Ես ձեզ խնդրում եմ. ինքնաբացարկ ներկայացրեք, ես տեսնում եմ դուք կաշկանդված եք, խնդրում եմ ինքնաբացարկ տվեք, գուցե գա այնպիսի մեկը, որի նկատմամբ ես բարոյական խնդիր չունենամ ոչ վիրավորելու, ոչ դիմելուՙ,- դատավորին հորդորեց Ջհանգիրյանը: Եվ այնուամենայնիվ, Ժորա Վարդանյանը ինքնաբացարկի միջնորդությունը համարեց անհիմն եւ մերժեց:

*ԴԱՏԱԽԱԶՆԵՐՆ ԱՆԿՈՂՄՆԱԿԱԼ ՉԵՆ*

Դատարանը մերժեց նաեւ որպես պատշաճ մեղադրող գլխավոր դատախազ Աղվան Հովսեփյանին ներգրավելու մասին պաշտպանական կողմի միջնորդությունը: Փաստաբան Լուսինե Սահակյանն ու Գագիկ Ջհանգիրյանը հայտարարեցին, որ մեղադրական եզրակացությունը գրել եւ ստորագրել է Աղվան Հովսեփյանը, եւ դատախազներ Լիլիթ Թադեւոսյանը, Կորյուն Փիլոյանն ու Հովսեփ Սարգսյանը չեն կարող համարվել պատշաճ մեղադրողներ դատախազության մասին օրենքի համաձայն: Կորյուն Փիլոյանը դատարանին տեղեկացրեց, որ իրենք ունեն լիազորագիր գլխավոր դատախազից, որ մեղադրանքը պաշտպանեն հենց իրենք եւ կա հրամանագիր՝ քննչական խումբ ստեղծելու վերաբերյալ, որը պետք է զբաղվեր մարտի 1-ի գործով: Գագիկ Ջհանգիրյանը հայտարարեց, որ հրամանը չի կարող Սահմանադրությունից եւ օրենքներից բարձր լինել: Երբ դատավորը մերժեց գլխավոր դատախազին գործում ներգրավել որպես պատշաճ մեղադրող, փաստաբան Լուսինե Սահակյանը բացարկ հայտնեց մեղադրողներին՝ նշելով, որ նրանք չեն նկատել բազաթիվ այնպիսի խախտումներ, որոնք չնկատել չէին կարող, եթե ծանոթ են քրեական օրենսգրքին: Նա եզրակացրեց. ՚ Եւ ուրեմն անկողմնակալ լինել չեն կարողՙ: Լուսինե Սահակյանը մի քանի րոպե թվում էր այն ակնհայտ խախտումները, որ թույլ է տրվել քրեական գործի շրջանակներում: Ժորա Վարդանյանը հայտարարեց, որ իրենք ծանոթ են բոլոր խախտումներին, մի քանի անգամ ասվել է դրանց մասին, *եւ այն պահին, երբ փաստաբանն ասաց բոլորն էլ վստահ են, որ ակնհայտ շինծու գործ է, դատավորն ասաց՝ ՚Ոչ մեկ էլ չի կասկածումՙ, ու դահլիճը թնդաց ծիծաղից եւ ծափահարություններից: ՚Փիլոյան, ինչի ծափ չես տալիս, դատավորը չի կասկածում, դու կասկածում ես, որ շինծու գործ աՙ,- դիմելով դատախազին` ասաց Գագիկ Ջհանգիրյանը:
*
Դատարանը հեռացել է խորհրդակցական սենյակ՝ մեղադրողների նկատմամբ բացարկի միջնորդությունը քննարկելու:

*ԴԱՏԱՎՈՐԸ ՍՊԱՌՆՈ՞ՒՄ Է*

Ի դեպ, այսօր դատարանում արձանագրված միջադեպից հետո երբ 6-րդ վարչության օպերլիազոր, Շուշան Պետրոսյանի ամուսին Արման Հարությունյանը սեռական հայհոյանքներ տեղաց դատավորի ներկայությամբ, Լուսինե Սահակյանը շեշտելով, որ դատարանը որեւէ միջոց չձեռնարկեց միջնորդեց քրեական գործ հարուցել տուժողի նկատմամբ: Իսկ դատավոր Վարդանյանը ասաց, թե չի լսել հայհոյանք, այնինչ մեղադրող Կորյուն Փիլոյանն ասաց որ լսել է եւ տուժողի հայհոյանքները եւ տուժողի նկատմամբ հնչած արտահայտությունները: Նկատենք, որ դատավորը հայհոյանքները չէր լսել, բայց փոխարենը կենտրոնացել էր ֆոտոթղթակից Գագիկ Շամշյանի վրա եւ վերջում նույնիսկ դատարանի դահլիճից դուրս գալուց լրագրողին ասաց. ՚Ոնց որ գլուխդ քոր ա գալիսՙ: 


Աղբյուր՝ Ա1+

----------


## Marduk

*Մոդերատորական. Թեմայից դուրս գրառումը ջնջվել է:*

----------


## Chuk

Գագիկ Ջհանգիրյանի դատը շարունակվում է:
Այս մարդու մասին շատերը (այդ թվում գուցե ես) ունեն շատ վատ տպավորություններ, հիշում են որոշակի մանրամասներ: Ես դեմ չեմ, կողմ եմ, որպեսզի նա կանգնի արդար դատարանի առաջ իր իրապես կատարած հանցագործությունների համար ու արդար դատարանը արդար որոշում կայացնի: Բայց այն, ինչ այսօր է կատարվում դատարանում, առնվազն խայտառակություն է: 

Դատավարության շարունակության մասին հրապարակում եմ՝ մեջբերելով Ա1+-ից.




> Գլխավոր դատախազի նախկին տեղակալ Գագիկ Ջհանգիրյանի գործով դատական նիստը սկսվեց 30 րոպե ուշացումով, սակայն Ջհանգիրյանի հարազատները դահլիճում բացակայում էին: Փոխարենը 6-րդ վարչության 30 աշխատակիցներ զբաղեցրել էին 50 տեղանոց դահլիճի կեսից ավելին:
> 
> Դատավորը սկսել էր հրապարակել երեկ պաշտպանական կողմի միջնորդության վերաբերյալ իր կայացրած որոշումը, երբ ներս մտավ Գագիկ Ջհանգիրյանի եղբայրը՝ Վարդան Ջհանգիրյանը, եւ դիմելով նրան` հայտարարեց. ՚Ոչ կնոջդ, ոչ երեխաներիդ, ոչ մեկին թույլ չեն տալիս բարձրանալ վերեւՙ: Նա ավելացրեց, որ ներքեւում պատճառաբանում են, թե իրենք կատարում են դատարանի նախագահի որոշումը: Ժորա Վարդանյանը տեղում հորդորեց հանգստանալ եւ դատական կարգադրիչին խնդրեց միայն հարազատներից մի քանի հոգու թույլատրել մասնակցել դատական նիստին:
> 
> Միայն դրանից հետո թույլատրվեց 5 հոգու մերձավորագույն հարազատներին ներկա գտնվել նիստին:
> 
> Դատավոր Ժորա Վարդանյանը մերժեց երեկ պաշտպանական կողմի ներկայացրած միջնորդությունը մեղադրողներին բացարկ հայտնելու վերաբերյալ:
> 
> Գագիկ Ջհանգիրյանի պաշտպաններն այսօր միջնորդեցին անհապաղ փոխել իրենց պաշտպանյալի խափանման միջոց կալանքը եւ ազատ արձակել դատարանի դահլիճից: Այժմ դատարանը խորհրդակցական սենյակում է:

----------


## Chuk

Նորից ըստ Ա1+-ի.



> Գլխավոր դատախազի նախկին տեղակալ Գագիկ Ջհանգիրյանի պաշտպաններն այսօր դատական նիստում միջնորդեցին անհապաղ փոխել իրենց պաշտպանյալի խափանման միջոց կալանքը եւ ազատ արձակել դատարանի դահլիճից: Ընդ որում, միջնորդությունը բաղկացած էր 10 էջից, եւ նշված էր մի քանի տասնյակից ավելի օրենքների խախտումներ, որոնց արդյունքում Գագիկ Ջհանգիրյանը 6 ամիս ապօրինաբար գտնվում է կալանքի տակ:
> 
> Դատարանը 2 ժամ խորհրդակցական սենյակում մնալուց հետո 2 էջանոց որոշում կայացրեց միջնորդությունը մերժելու վերաբերյալ: Ի դեպ, Ժորա Վարդանյանն այնպես էր կարդում իր իսկ կայացրած որոշման տեքստը, որ դահլիճում ոչ մի բառ չէր լսվում նրա ընթերցածից եւ դատական կարգադրիչները ստիպված էին անջատել օդափոխիչները, որպեսզի դատավորի ձայնը լսվի: Երբ պաշտպանական կողմը կռահեց, որ միջնորդությունը դատարանը մերժել է, խնդրեց ներկայացնել որոշման պատճենը: ՚Որոշումը դեռ կայացված չիՙ,-բառացիորեն ասաց դատավորը: ՚Իսկ դուք որոշումը չէի՞ք հենց նոր ընթերցումՙ,-տարակուսած հարցրեց փաստաբան Լուսինե Սահակյանը:
> 
> ՚Բայց հազիվ էի, չէ՞, կարդում, դեռ մաքրագրած չիՙ՝ պատասխանեց դատավորը: Գագիկ Ջհանգիրյանը հայտարարեց, որ անընդմեջ պաշտպանական կողմի 5 միջնորոդությունների անհիմն մերժումն իրեն թույլ է տալիս վստահորեն ասել, որ դատարանը անկողմանակալ չի, հակառակը, մեղադրանքի կողմ է եւ դրանով ոտնահարվում է իր արդար, անկողմնակալ դատաքննության ենթարկվելու իրավունքը: Նա պահանջեց ընդմիջել դատական նիստը, ստանալ որոշման կրկնօրինակը, որի հիման վրա նոր հիմքով պաշտպանական կողմը դատավորին ինքնաբացարկ հայտնելու միջնորդություն կներկայացնի:
> 
> Դատական նիստի ավարտից հետո Գագիկ Ջհանգիրյանն իր կողմնակիցներին կոչ արեց չընկճվել, բայց նաեւ ասաց, որ իրեն առայժմ բաց չեն թողնի.՚Դատավորը Վարդանյանը լինի, թե ով ուզում է լինի, քաղաքական որոշում պետք է կայացվի, քաղաքական որոշում Ջհանգիրյանին ազատ արձակելու այսօր դեռ չկաՙ,-ասաց Գագիկ Ջհանգիրյանն: Իսկ լրագրողի այն հարցին, թե ով պետք է կայացնի քաղաքական որոշում, ասաց. ՚Հայաստանում միայն մեկ մարդ է այդպիսի որոշումները կայացնում՝ Հանրապետության նախագահըՙ:
> 
> Դատական նիստը կշարունակվի հինգշաբթի ժամը 12-ին:

----------


## Chuk

*ՇԱՆԹ ՀԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՅԱՆԸ ՀԱՅՏԱՐԱՐԵԼ Է ՀԱՑԱԴՈՒԼ*
Մարտի 1-ի երեկոյան Մյասնիկյանի արձանի հրապարակում բազմության առաջ ելույթ ունենալու համար ձերբակալված եւ Վարդաշեն քրեակատարողական հիմնարկում ազատազրկված Շանթ Հարությունյանը սեպտեմբերի 2-ից սկսել է հացադուլ: Շանթ Հարությունյանը հանդես է եկել նաեւ հայտարարությամբ

"Ես` Շանթ Շահենի Հարությունյանս, հայտարարում եմ, որ ինձ կալանավորել են ռուսական հատուկ ծառայությունների պատվերով` իմ քաղաքական հայացքների համար: Հայաստանի կամակատար իշխանությունները Մոսկվայի պատվերը կատարելու պատրաստակամությամբ, չունենալով իմ նկատմամբ մեղադրանքի որեւէ հիմք, փորձել են մարտի 1-ի հանրահավաքում իմ քաղաքական համոզմունքներից բխած ելույթները որակել որպես հանցագործություն: Նույնիսկ էքստրեմալ պայմաններում անցկացված ինքնաբուխ հանրահավաքում, իմ կողմից ասված մտքերը հանցակազմ չէին պարունակում, սակայն Մոսկվայի խամաճիկները ներկայացված մեղադրանքում փորձել են աղավաղել դրանք, ինչպես նաեւ չհնչած խոսքեր վերագրելով ինձ: Ստեղծված իրավիճակում, երբ Հայաստանում գոյություն չունի սահմանադրական կարգ եւ օրինական իշխանություն, իմ` բանտարկյալի կարգավիճակը հստակեցնելու համար, ես դիմում եմ ոչ թե Հայաստանի իշխանություններին, այլ Սովետական կայսրության ժամանակաշրջանի քաղբանտարկյալներին: Բոլոր այն նախկին սովետական քաղբանտարկյալներից, ովքեր իրենց իրավունք են վերապահել հրապարակային կարծիքներ հայտնել կամ դատողություններ անել մարտի 1-ի իրողությունների մասին, բոլոր նրանցից ես պահանջում եմ նույն հրապարակայնությամբ ինձ ճանաչել որպես քաղբանտարկյալ եւ իմ պահանջը պաշտպանելու համար հայտարարում եմ հացադուլ:
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է ռուսական հատուկ ծառայություններին, ովքեր ուշի-ուշով հետեւում են իմ հակակրեմլյան յուրաքանչյուր հայտարարությանը եւ արագ արձագանքում, զգուշացնում եմ, իմ առաջիկա դատական պրոցեսում Ձեզ մեծ տհաճություններ են սպասվում:

Հ.Գ. Հայտարարությունս ուղղում եմ անվանական` առաջին հերթին Պարույր Հայրիկյանին եւ Ռազմիկ Զոհրաբյանին, ովքեր առիթ են ունեցել խոսելու մարտի 1-ի դեպքերի մասին, եւ միայն հետո մյուսներին: Ժամանակին սովետական բանտերում դուք դիմել եք հացադուլի, որպեսզի ճանաչվեք քաղբանտարկյալ: Տականք բոլշեվիկներն ու չեկիստները չեն ճանաչել Ձեր պահանջը: Հիմա ես ուզում եմ տեսնել, թե այդ հարցում դուք որքանով եք տարբերվում նրանցից", ասված է Շանթ Հարությունյանի հայտարարության մեջ:

Աղբյուր՝  lragir.am

----------


## Chuk

*՚ԻՆՁ ԴԱՏԱՊԱՐՏԵՑԻՆ ԻՄ ՔԱՂԱՔԱԿԱՆ ՀԱՅԱՑՔՆԵՐԻ ՀԱՄԱՐՙ*

՚Ես առաջին օրվանից ասել եմ, որ որեւիցե պատժելի բան չեմ արել, ինձ դատապարտեցին իմ քաղաքական հայացքների համար, որոնք չեն մարել եւ շարունակում եմ պայքարելՙ,- այսօր Երեւանի Կենտրոն եւ Նորք- Մարաշ համայնքների ընդհանուր դատարանի դահլիճից դուրս գալուց հետո ՚Ա1+ՙ-ին ասաց ՀՀՇ վարչության գործադիր քարտուղար Վահագն Հայոցյանը:

Դատավոր Երեմ Եսոյանը այսօր նրան մեղավոր ճանաչեց Քր.Օր 316 հոդվածի առաջին մասով/ Իշխանության ներկայացուցչի նկատմամբ բռնություն գործադրելը/ , դատապարտեց 1, 5 տարվա ազատազրկման: Սակայն այն չի կիրառվի, քանի որ դատավորը փորձաշրջան սահմանեց 2 տարի ժամանակով: Այդ ընթացքում Վահագն Հայոցյանը չպետք է փոխի իր բնակության վայրը:

Նշենք, որ Վահագն Հայոցյանը հրաժարվել էր իր պաշտպան Արթուր Գրիգորյանից` պատճառաբանելով, որ գործով 8 վկաները, որոնցից շատերին ինքը չի ճանաչում, սուտ ցուցմունքներ են տվել եւ պաշտպանը ավելորդ ժամանակ պետք է ծախսեր նրանց հարցեր տալու համար եւ իր պաշտպանյալի անմեղությունն ապացուցելու համար:

Իր վերջին խոսքում Վահագն Հայոցյանը ասաց, որ իրեն մեղավոր չի ճանաչում, եւ իրեն դատապարտում են ոչ թե իր գործած մեղքերի, այլ քաղաքական հայացքների համար:

Հիշեցնենք, որ մեղադրող Աշոտ Նադոյանը էլ նրա համար ազատազրկում էր պահանջել 2 տարի ժամանակով:

*ՆԱԽԿԻՆ ՔԱՂԱՔԱՊԵՏԸ ԱՆԱԶԱՏՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՄԵՋ ԿՄՆԱ ԵՎՍ 2 ԱՄԻՍ*

Այսօր 2 ամսով երկարացվեց 1991-1999 թթ Աբովյանի քաղաքապետ Գրիգոր Ոսկերչյանի կալանքի ժամկետը: Այդպիսի որոշում այսօր կայացրեց Երեւանի Կենտրոն եւ Նորք- Մարաշ համայնքների ընդհանուր իրավասության դատարանի դատավոր Ռուբեն Ափինյանը: Եւս երկու ամիս երկարացնելը Քննչական խումբը կապում է Քննչական գործողությունների եւ ծանոթացման փուլի հետ:

Գրիգոր Ոսկերչյանը մեղադրվում է Քր .օր 300 հոդվածի 1-ին մասով` Իշխանության յուրացում/ եւ Քր. Օր 225 հոդվածի 3-րդ մասով`/Զանգվածային անկարգություններ/:

*ՊԱՇՏՊԱՆԸ ՈՒՇԱՑԵԼ ԷՐ*

Նույն դատարանում պաշտպանի ուշացման պատճառով հետաձգվեց իշխանության ներկայացուցչի նկատմամբ բռնություն կիրառելու մեջ մեղադրվող իրանահայ, նախագահական ընտրություններում Լեւոն Տեր- Պետրոսյանի վստահված անձ Վարդգես Գասպարիի դատավարությունը: Դատական հաջորդ նիստը տեղի կունենա սեպտեմբերի 9-ին` 15.30-ին: 


Աղբյուր՝ Ա1+

----------


## Chuk

> Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի համակարգող Լեւոն Զուրաբյանը այսօր ՚Ուրբաթՙ ակումբում ներկայացրեց այն քաղբանտարկյալների ցուցակը, որոնք ունեն առողջական լուրջ խնդիրներ, եւ որոնց չի ցուցաբերվում համապատասխան բուժօգնություն, ինչը մարդու իրավունքների կոնվենցիայի կոպիտ խախտում է, եւ ինչը նա որակեց ՚խոշտանգումՙ:
> 
> Ցուցակում 13 քաղաքական գործիչ է` Կարեն Թարխանյան, Ժորա Սափեյան, Սամվել Կարապետյան, Աղասի Մկրտչյան, Մկրտիչ Սափեյան, Մյասնիկ Մալխասյան, Հակոբ Հակոբյան, Սուրեն Սիրունյան, Աշոտ Զաքարյան, Սասուն Միքայելյան, Քրիստափոր Էլազյան, Գեւորգ Մանուկյան եւ Արման Բաբաջանյան: Վերջինս ծանր վիճակով տեղափոխվել է հիվանդանոց բուժման:
> 
> 75 քաղբանտարկյալներին Լեւոն Զուրաբյանը բաժանեց 6 խմբի՝ 1) Այն 7 անձինք, ում դեմ հարուցված քրեական գործերը մարտի 1-ից 6 ամիս անց դեռ չեն մտել դատարան, 2) ընդդիմության այն 8 ներկայացուցիչները, որոնք պայքարել են արդար ընտրությունների համար, սակայն դատապարտվել են, 3) 15 ակտիվիստները, որոնք ձերբակալվել են հետընտրական գրոծընթացների արդյունքում, սակայն դատապարտվել են բոլորովին այլ մեղադրանքով՝ ապօրինի զենք եւ այլն, 4) այն 38 քաղաքացիները, որոնք դատապարտվել են միայն ոստիկանական ցուցմունքների հիման վրա, 5) 4 ցուցարարներ, որոնք դատապարվել են ոչ միայն ոստիկանական ցուցմունքների հիման վրա, իսկ մյուս ցուցմունքները կորզվել են բռնությունների արդյունքում եւ 6-րդ խմբում 3 քաղբանտարկյալներ են, որոնք փետրվարի 19-ի ընտրական գործընթացների հետ կապ չեն ունեցել:
> 
> Լեւոն Զուրաբյանը ընթերցեց ՀԱԿ-ի հայտարարությունը, որում դատապարտվում էր քաղբանտարկյալների հանդեպ իշխանությունների վերաբերմունքը, եվրոպական կառույցների պահանջ-հորդորների նկատմամբ իշխանությունների ցինիկ մոտեցումը եւ այլն:


Հոդվածն ամբողջությամբ այստեղ՝ Ա1+

----------


## Kuk

*Մոդերատորական. թեմայից դուրս գրառումը ջնջվել է:*

----------


## Sator

Իսկ հայլուրը տեսաք? տեսաք? թե ինչպես էին այս տեղեկությունը հերթով հերքում հենց իրենք, դատապարտյալները? Տեսաք ինչպես էին արտահայտվում Լևոն Զուրաբյանի մասին Սեփեյան եղբայրները, որ իբր իրենց նկատմամբ բժշկական օգնություն չի ցուցաբերվում: Տեսաք ինչպես հերքեցին բոլոր տեսակի խոշտանգումներն ու բժիշկների կողմից իբր օգնություն չցուցաբերելը Հակոբ Հակոբյանը, Սասուն Միքաելյանն ու Մյասնիկ Մալխասյանը?.... ի խոսքով սուտ խոսելը ընդդիմության համար դարձել է պարզապես քաղաքական շոուների անբաժանելի մաս:

Ավելացվել է 12 րոպե անց



> ՔԿ վարչությունն ակնհայտ սուտ է որակում ՔԿՀ-երում պահվող կալանավորված եւ դատապարտված անձանց` խոշտանգումների ենթարկվելու մասին հայտարարությունները:
> Բոլոր այն հայտարարությունները, թե իբր` քրեակատարողական հիմնարկներում պահվող կալանավորված եւ դատապարտված անձինք ենթարկվում են խոշտանգումների, ակնհայտ սուտ են: Նմանատիպ մերկապարանոց հայտարարություներ տարածելու եւ այն բացառապես քաղաքական նպատակներով ծառայեցնելու «հրապուրանքն» այնպիսի չափեր է ընդունել, որ շատ հաճախ որոշ անհիմն լուրեր հարկադրված են լինում հերքել հենց իրենք` կալանավորվածներն ու դատապարտվածները: Նման պարզաբանում ներկայացրեց ՀՀ արդարադատության նախարարության քերակատարողական վարչության մամուլի քարտուղար Արսեն Բաբայանն «Արմենպրես»-ի խնդրաքով մեկնաբանելով նախագահի նախկին թեկնածու, ՀՀ առաջին նախագահ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի գլխավորած շարժման կենտրոնի ներկայացուցիչ Լեւոն Զուրաբյանի այսօրվա ասուլիսում արված այն հայտարարությունը, ըստ որի` ՔԿ հիմնարկներում պահվող որոշ անձինք ենթարկվում են խոշտանգումների, գտնվում են առողջական ծանր վիճակում, բայց նրանց չի ցուցաբերվում բժշկական օգնություն, թեեւ դրա համար նրանք բազմիցս դիմել են: 
> «Լեւոն Զուրաբյանի այն հայտարարությունը, որով, իբր, 13 կալանավորված եւ դատապարտված անձանց, ովքեր գտնվում են առողջական ծանր վիճակում, չի ցուցաբերվում բժշկական օգնություն, եւս հիմնված է «հրապուրանքի» վրա եւ չի համապատասխանում իրականությանը: Բոլոր անձինք, ովքեր բժշկական միջամիտության կարիք են զգում եւ ունեն առողջական խնդիրներ, ենթարկվում են բուժզննության՚,-վստահեցրեց Ա.Բաբայանը:
> Նրա տեղեկացմամբ` ՔԿ հիմնարկներից 2008թ-ի ընթացքում քաղաքացիական բուժհաստատություններ են տեղափոխվել ավելի քան 100 անձինք, այդ թվում` մարտի 1-ի իրադարձություններից հետո ձերբակալված Արամ Կարապետյանը, Մյասնիկ Մալխասյանը, Հակոբ Հակոբյանը, Սուրեն Սիրունյանը, Արարատ Զուրաբյանը եւ ուրիշներ: Եղել են դեպքեր, երբ կալանավորված անձը տեղափոխվել է հիվանդանոց բացառապես իր խնդրանքով եւ բանտային պայմաններից դուրս գալու նպատակով, որը կնպաստեր նրա արագ ապաքինմանը եւ երբ տեղափոխման անհրաժեշտությունը չի թելադրվել բժիշկների եզրակացությամբ: 
> Կալանավորված եւ դատապարտված անձինք ինչպես արդարադատության նախարարության քրակատարողական վարչությանը, այնպես էլ իրավասու միջազգային կազմակերպությունների ներկայացուցիչներին ու ՀՀ մարդու իրավունքների պաշտպանին ոչ միայն չեն ներկայացրել խոշտանգումների կամ սադրանքների վերաբերյալ բողոքներ, այլեւ նշել են բարվոք վերաբերմունքի եւ խախտումների բացակայության մասին: Բացի այդ, ըստ Ա. Բաբայանի, հնարավոր չէ բերել գեթ մեկ փաստ կալանավորված ու դատապարտված անձանց մարմնական վնասվածքներ պատճառելու կամ նրանց անվտանգության դեմ ուղղված որեւէ մեկ արարք թույլ տալու մասին: 
> «Այդ անձանց առողջական վիճակի ու անվտագության համար պատասխանատվություն է կրում քրեակատարողական վարչությունը, եւ մենք ոչ մի ջանք չենք խնայում այդ պարտավորությունն ի կատար ածելու համար»,-հավաստիացրեց ՔԿՀ մամուլի քարտուղարը:



ԱՐՄԵՆՊՐԵՍ

----------


## Chuk

Չկա որևէ լրատվամիջոց, որը լինի իմ համար բացարձակ հավաստի: Ու չնայած դրան, չգիտես թե ինչու ես ավելի շատ հավատում եմ ընդդիմադիր մամուլին ու ընդդիմադիր գործիչներին, քանց թե Արդարատության նախարարության մամլո ծառայությանը կամ հայլուրին: Բոլորս էլ հրաշալի գիտենք, թե ինչպես կարելի է մոնտաժել խոսքերը, բոլորս էլ գիտենք որ կարելի է կալանավորին ճնշելով հարկադրել այլ բան ասել: Այնպես որ կարծում եմ կհամակերպվեք այն մտքին, որ քաղաքացիների ճնշող մեծամասնությունը կշարունակեն չհավատալ Հայլուրին ու ԱՆ-ին:

----------


## Chuk

> *ՋՀԱՆԳԻՐՅԱՆԸ ՉԻ ՀԱՎԱՏՈՒՄ ԱՐԴԱՐ ԴԱՏԱՎԱՐՈՒԹՅԱՆԸ*
> 
> [16:49] 08 Սեպտեմբերի, 2008
> 
> ՚Անցնում ենք վկաների հարցաքննությանը: Այս փուլը հոգեբանորեն դժվար է լինելու, որովհետեւ բոլորը սուտ ցուցմունքներ են տալու: Դուք ձեզ զգաստ պահեք, լուրջ պահեք, պրովակացիաների չենթարկվեքՙ,- Կենտրոն եւ Նորք-Մարաշ ընդհանուր իրավասության դատարանում այս խոսքերով նիստը սկսեց ամբաստանյալի աթոռը զբաղեցնող զինդատախազի նախկին տեղակալ Գագիկ Ջհանգիրյանը, ինչին հաջորդեցին ներկաների ծափողջույնները:
> 
> Վկաները հարցաքննության հրավիրվեցին ոչ թե հերթականությամբ, այլ դատարանի ցանկությամբ: 6-րդ վարչության ոստիկան Գեւորգ Մալխասյանը, որը հարցաքննվում էր որպես վկա, պատմեց, թե ինչպես է փետրվարի 23-ին, ժամը 23:00-ի սահմաններում իրենց վարչության 5 աշխատակիցների եւ քննչական վարչության տղաների հետ միասին գնացել զինված անձանց զինաթափելու եւ բերման ենթարկելու:
> 
> Պաշտպանական կողմի եւ Գագիկ Ջհանգիրյանի տարբեր ձեւերով հնչեցրած այն հարցին, թե ո՞վ է հրամայել, որ նրանք գնան նման օպերացիա իրականացնելու, վկան այդպես էլ չպատասխանեց, ասաց` չգիտեմ: Ավելին, նա պնդեց, որ գործողությունը իրականացրել է, քանի որ հրաման է ստացել եւ ինքնագլուխ չի արել, մինդեռ ավելի ուշ ինքն իրեն հերքեց, ասելով` անձամբ հրաման չեմ ստացել, այլ տղաներն են իջել ներքեւ եւ ասել, թե գնում ենք զինված մարդկանց զինաթափելու: ՚Ո՞վ էր ասում` դու առաջ գնա, դու վերջում: Իսկ ո՞վ էր բամբ ձայնով հրաման տալիս: 30 հոգով եկել էիք, հրաման տվող չկա՞րՙ,- զայրացած հարց հնչեցրեց Գագիկ Ջհանգիրյանը, սակայն վկան կրկին շարունակեց պնդել, որ չգիտի:
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ Ա1+

----------


## Տրիբուն

> *Ու ես գրեթե վստահ եմ, որ Չուկը, Տրիբունը, մնացած նույն կերպ մտածող տղերքը վաղն էլ Լեւոնի զաբոռն են ջարդելու, եթե հույսերը չիրականացրեց:* Սա ա ժողովրդի իշխանության հաստատման անկյունաքարը: Ոչ թե Շարմազանով Էդիկի նման, որը հիմա արդարացնում ա էն ամեն ինչը, ինչի համար ինքը իմ կողքին 96-ին հացադուլի էր նստած! 
> 
> Լեւոնը իմ համար գործիք ա, ու ես դա չեմ ասում արհամարհանքով, քանզի, ի պատիվ իրեն, ինքն էլ ա դա հասկանում ու հրապարակավ ընդունում! Ջղայնացա այ մարդ, սենց հասարակ բաներն էլ ա դժվար հասկանալ?


Ստորագրում եմ: Ընդգծված մասի տակ, հատկապես:

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց
Ջհանգիրյանի դատը շարժման առանցքային պահերից մեկն է: Շատ մարդ պիտի գնա դատին ու կանգնի դատարանի լուսամուտների տակ:

----------


## Chuk

*ԿՈՉ ՇԱՆԹ ՀԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՅԱՆԻՆ*

Սեպտեմբերի 2-ից քաղբանտարկյալ Շանթ Հարությունյանը հայտարարել է հացադուլ: Հարությունյանը պահանջում է խորհրդային դիսիդենտներից իրեն ճանաչել քաղբանտարկյալ: Այս օրերի ընթացքում Պարույր Հայրիկյանը եւ Վարդան Հարությունյանը իրեն ճանաչել են որպես քաղբանտարկյալ, իսկ մյուսները լռում են, ինչը նույնպես բացահայտում է նրանց քաղաքական եւ հասարակական դիրքորոշումները: Մենք դիմում ենք Շանթ Հարությունյանին կոչով. դադարեցնել հացադուլը, քանզի, մեր կարծիքով Հարությունյանը հացադուլի միջոցով լուծել է իր առջեւ դրված նպատակը:


*Անահիտ Բայանդուր*
Հելսինկյան քաղաքացիական ասամբլեայի հայկական մասնաճյուղի համանախագահ

*Անուշ Սեդրակյան*
քաղաքական վերլուծաբան

*Արթուր Ազարյան*
Լրագրող

*Միքայել Բաղդասարյան
Ստեփան Դանիելյան*
Համագործակցություն հանուն ժողովրդավարության կենտրոն

----------


## Chuk

> Քաղբանտարկյալները բոյկոտել են Հ1-ի նկարահանումները
> 
> Այն բանից հետո, երբ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի ներկայացուցիչները բարձրաձայնեցին կալանավայրերում պատանդ պահվող քաղբանտարկյալների վատառողջության և խոշտանգումների մասին, «Հայլուրը» պետական պատվերի շրջանակներում սկսեց այցելել կալանավայրեր ու խոսեցնել մարդկանց՝ հասարակությանը ապացուցելով, որ վերջիններս բնակություն են հաստատել դրախտավայրում, որտեղ նրանց ոչ միայն չեն խոշտանգում, այլ նաև հարկ եղած դեպքում բժշկական համապատասխան օգնություն են ցուցաբերում: Մինչդեռ երեկ մեզ հայտնի դարձավ, որ «Վարդաշեն» քրեակատարողական հիմնարկում պահվող քաղբանտարկյալները բոյկոտել են «Հայլուրի» նկարահանումները՝ հայտարարելով, որ հենց Հ1-ն է ամեն օր իր եթերներով խոշտանգում հայ հասարակության գիտակցությունը: Այդ էր պատճառը, որ «Հայլուրը» ոչ մի ծպտուն չհանեց «Վարդաշենում» պահվող Գագիկ Ջհանգիրյանի, Դավիթ Մաթևոսյանի, Սմբատ Այվազյանի, Սուրեն Սիրունյանի և մյուսների առողջական վիճակի մասին:
> 
> Աղբյուրը՝ «Չորրորդ իշխանություն» օրաթերթ


Իսկ օրինակ ինձ ՀԱԿ-ի վերջին հայտարարություններին տված իշխանությունների վերջին արձագանքները թույլ են տալիս ենթադրել, որ ՀԱԿ-ը խփում է ճիշտ նպատակակետին:

----------


## Chuk

Երեկ իշխանությունների հեռանալու պահանջով հացադուլ է հայտարարել նաև Պետրոս Մակեյանը: Նա հացադուլը պատրաստվում է մինչև սեպտեմբերի 12-ը՝ ընդդիմության հայտարարած հանրավաքի օրը:

----------


## Chuk

*ՇԱՆԹ ՀԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՅԱՆԸ ԴԱԴԱՐԵՑՐԵԼ Է ՀԱՑԱԴՈՒԼԸ*
Այսօր Շանթ Հարությունյանը դադարեցրել է հացադուլը եւ հանդես եկել հայտարարությամբ, որում ասվում է հետեւյալը. "Ես` Շանթ Հարությունյանս, քաղբանտարկյալի կարգավիճակս հստակեցնելու նպատակով սեպտեմբերի 2-ին հայտարարել էի հացադուլ եւ դիմել խորհրդային ժամանակաշրջանի քաղբանտարկյալներին:

Պարույր Հայրիկյանի, ինչպես նաեւ Վարդան Հարությունյանի եւ Մերուժանի (Հովհաննիսյան) կողմից ինձ քաղբանտարկյալ ճանաչելու հայտարարությունները լիովին բավարար են:

Ինչ վերաբերում է Ռազմիկ Զոհրաբյանի անունը Պարույր Հայրիկյանի անվան կողքին ներկայացնելուն, ապա նրանք անհամեմատելի են. անշուշտ, կան ավելի արժանավորները: Պարզապես ցանկացել եմ պարզել, թե որքանով են խաթարվել Ռազմիկ Զոհրաբյանի կալանավորական սկզբունքները, ինչպես նաեւ հանրությանը ցույց տալ նրա բարոյական եւ մարդկային նկարագիրը: Այս արդյունքից եւս գոհ եմ:

Հայտարարում եմ հացադուլից դուրս գալու մասին` սույն թվականի սեպտեմբերի 10-ին, իսկ Ռազմիկ Զոհրաբյանին հրապարակայնորեն կպատասխանեմ կազդուրվելուց հետո:

Շնորհակալություն եմ հայտնում ինձ աջակցած լրատվամիջոցներին. մասնավորապես` Հրապարակ եւ Առավոտ օրաթերթերի խմբագրակազմերին, Լրագիր էլեկտրոնային կայքէջին, հացադուլից դուրս գալու կոչով ինձ դիմած հասարակական գործիչներին, կալանավայրի իմ ընկերներին եւ հանրության սրտացավ բոլոր մարդկանց:

Շանթ Հարությունյան
10/09/2008"


Աղբյուր՝ lragir.am

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> *ԱՐՄԵՆ ՍԱՐԳՍՅԱՆԻՆ ԱԶԱՏ ԵՆ ԱՐՁԱԿԵԼ*
> 
> Այսօր մեկուսարանից ազատ է արձակվել Տիգրան Նաղդալյանի սպանության գործով մեղադրվող Վազգեն Սարգսյանի եղբայր Արմեն Սարգսյանը: 
> 
> ՚Հանրապետությունՙ կուսակցության քաղաքական խորհրդի անդամ Սուրեն Սուրենյանցը ՚Ա1+ՙ-ին տեղեկացրեց, որ այսօր դատարանի վճռով պատժի հետագա կրումից պայմանական վաղաժամկետ ազատ է արձակվել Արմեն Սարգսյանը: ՚Այդուհանդերձ մենք պնդում ենք, որ Արմեն Սարգսյանը ավելի քան 5 տարի անազատության մեջ է եղել ապօրինի եւ հույս ենք հայտնում, որ շուտով ազատության մեջ կհայտնվեն քաղաքական պատանդի կարգավիճակում գտնվող քաղբանտարկյալներըՙ,- ասաց Սուրեն Սուրենյանցը: 
> 
> Ի դեպ, Վազգեն Սարգսյանի եղբայր Արմեն Սարգսյանն ազատ արձավելուց անմիջապես հետո այցելել է Եռաբլուր, որից հետո միայն մեկնել տուն` Արարատ:


Ա1+
Գիտեի՞ք  :Xeloq:  :

----------


## Chuk

> Ա1+
> Գիտեի՞ք  :


Հա, ու մեջս կասկած ընկավ, որ հիմա էլ ուզում են Արամին բռնեն...

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Հա, ու մեջս կասկած ընկավ, որ հիմա էլ ուզում են Արամին բռնեն...


իյաաա, էդ տնից մեկը անպայման պիտի նստած լինի հա՞

----------


## Chuk

> իյաաա, էդ տնից մեկը անպայման պիտի նստած լինի հա՞


Քոչարյանը լիներ, մի վայրկյան չէի կասկածի, հիմա քիչ մը մտածում եմ: Ապրենք-տեսնենք:

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Քոչարյանը լիներ, մի վայրկյան չէի կասկածի, հիմա քիչ մը մտածում եմ: Ապրենք-տեսնենք:


ես չեմ էլ կասկածում սրանք սրբություն չունեն... արտյոմ խաչատրյանի թերթ ասում են իրենք են ֆինանսավորում...

----------


## Վարպետ

> ես չեմ էլ կասկածում սրանք սրբություն չունեն... արտյոմ խաչատրյանի թերթ ասում են իրենք են ֆինանսավորում...


բա Շիզոլինիի թերթը ուրիշ ով կֆինանսավորեր?

----------


## Տրիբուն

> բա Շիզոլինիի թերթը ուրիշ ով կֆինանսավորեր?


Սա իրոք շիզոլինիյա, բայց մեկ-մեկ ճիշտ բաներ ա գրում: Հատկապես իմ սիրած թեմաներով:

----------


## Chuk

> *ՔԱՂԲԱՆՏԱՐԿՅԱԼՆԵՐԻ ՎԻՃԱԿԸ ՄՆՈՒՄ Է ԾԱՆՐ*
> 
> Հայ Ազգային կոնգրեսի համակարգող Լեւոն Զուրաբյանը սեպտեմբերի 11-ին հայտարարել է, թե քաղբանտարկյալների մի զգալի մասի առողջական վիճակը մնում է ծանր: Ի պատասխան լրագրողների հարցի, թե ինչպես կմեկնաբանի այն, որ Հայլուրը ցուցադրել է, թե ինչպես են մի քանի քաղբանտարկյալներ ասում, թե իրենց շատ լավ են վերաբերում մեկուսարաններում, Լեւոն Զուրաբյանն ասել է, թե չի ցանկանում քննադատել իրենց ընկերներին, որոնք գտնվում են բանտային պայմաններում, եւ որոնց այդ վիճակից փորձում է օգտվել իշխանությունը, իր քարոզչական նպատակների համար: Ըստ Լեւոն Զուրաբյանի, բոլորը հասկանում են, թե ինչն ինչոց է, եւ կարեւորը իրենց համար իրենց ընկերների առողջությունն է: Ըստ Լեւոն Զուրաբյանի, այն շարունակում է լինել մտահոգիչ, եւ շարունակում են բժշկական համապատասխան օգնություն չցուցաբերել իրենց ընկերներին: Լեւոն Զուրաբյանը կրկնել է, որ դա հավասարազոր է մարդուն խոշտանգելուն:


Աղբյուր՝ lragir.am

----------


## Chuk

> ԴԱՏԱՐԱՆԻ ԱՆՍՊԱՍԵԼԻ ՈՐՈՇՈՒՄ
> 
> [19:02] 25 Սեպտեմբերի, 2008
> image
> 
> Այսօր Կենտրոն Նորք Մարաշ համայնքների ընդհանուր իրավասության դատարանը՝ դատավոր Գայանե Կարախանյանի նախագահությամբ, բոլորի համար անսպասելի որոշում կայացրեց` ընդունելով պետեկամուտների նախկին նախարար, ՚Հանրապետությունՙ կուսակցության քաղխորհրդի անդամ Սմբատ Այվազյանի եւ նրա պաշտպանների ինքնաբացարկի միջնորդությունը:
> 
> Իսկ որոշումը դատավորը բացատրեց հենց միջնորդության տեքստի մեջ փաստաբանների նշած բավականին հիմնավոր պատճառներով. այն է, սեպտեմբերի 10-ին գործը վարույթ ընդունելով` Գայանե Կարախանյանը չի սահմանել միջնորդությունների եւ դիմումների դատարան ուղարկելու կարգը եւ ժամկետները:
> 
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ Ա1+

Աչքիս Այվազյանը շատ դժվարամարսելի պատառ էր իշխանիկների համար...

----------


## Chuk

> ՀԱՅՏՆԱԲԵՐՎԵԼ Է ԱԱԾ ՆԱԽԿԻՆ ԱՇԽԱՏԱԿԻՑ ՀԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ՂԱՐԻԲՅԱՆԸ
> ՀՀ ազգային անվտանգության ծառայության աշխատակիցների ձեռնարկած օպերատիվ-որոնողական աշխատանքների արդյունքում 2008 թ. սեպտեմբերի 29-ին Երեւանում հայտնաբերվել եւ ՀՀ հատուկ քննչական ծառայություն բերման է ենթարկվել 2008 թ. մարտի 1-ին Երեւան քաղաքում տեղի ունեցած զանգվածային անկարգություններին անմիջական մասնակցություն ունենալու մեղադրանքով հետախուզվող, ՀՀ ԱԱԾ 10-րդ վարչության նախկին աշխատակից Հարություն Ղարիբյանը:
> 
> 29.09.08թ. Հ.Ղարիբյանին մեղադրանք է առաջադրվել ՀՀ քրեական օրենսգրքի 225-րդ հոդվածի 2-րդ մասով, նրա նկատմամբ որպես խափանման միջոց է կիրառվել կալանավորումը: Այս մասին տեղեկացնում է ՀՀ գլխավոր դատախազության մամուլի ծառայությունը:


Աղբյուր՝ lragir.am

Դեռ շարունակվում է...

----------


## Kuk

> Աղբյուր՝ lragir.am
> 
> Դեռ շարունակվում է...


Արտ, չհասկացա` երբվանի՞ց ա նախկին դարձել: Մարտի մեկի դեպքերից հետո՞, թե՞ առաջ: այսինքն` մարտի մեկին ինքը ոստիկան ա՞ եղել, թե՞ չէ:

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ, չհասկացա` երբվանի՞ց ա նախկին դարձել: Մարտի մեկի դեպքերից հետո՞, թե՞ առաջ: այսինքն` մարտի մեկին ինքը ոստիկան ա՞ եղել, թե՞ չէ:


Հստակ ինֆորմացիա չունեմ, ենթադրություններովս չեմ ուզում խոսել  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

*ԱԺ-Ն ՄԵՐԺԵՑ ՔԱՂԲԱՆՏԱՐԿՅԱԼՆԵՐԻ ՀԱՐՑԻ ՔՆՆԱՐԿՈՒՄԸ*

[17:17] 20 Հոկտեմբերի, 2008

Այսօր խորհրդարանը քվեարկությամբ մերժեց մարտի 1-ի իրադարձություններից հետո մեկուսարաններում եւ հետախուզման մեջ գտնվող պատգամավորների խափանման միջոցը փոխելու եւ այդ որոշումները չեղյալ հայտարարելու վերաբերյալ հարցերն օրակարգ ընդգրկել:

Օրինագծերի հեղինակը ԱԺ Ժառանգություն խմբակցությունն էր. ՚Քանի որ այս անգամ քվեարկությունը բաց էր, պատգամավորները հանեցին իրենց դիմակները եւ ցույց տվեցին իրենց իրական դեմքը. սա շատ լավ քննություն էր խորհրդարանականների համարՙ,- մեզ հետ զրույցում ասաց ՚Ժառանգությունՙ խմբակցության պատգամավոր Զարուհի Փոստանջյանը:

Նկատենք, որ գրանցվել էր 113 պատգամավոր, սակայն քվեարկությանը մասնակցել է 77 պատգամավոր. նրանցից 15-ը կողմ է քվեարկել, 32-ը՝ դեմ, 30-ը` ձեռնպահ: Ի դեպ, ԱԺ նախկին նախագահ Տիգրան Թորոսյանը, որը մարտ ամսին բառացիորեն համոզում էր, որ գործընկերները կողմ քվեարկեն դատախազի միջնորդությանը՝ պատգամավորների խափանման միջոցը կալանք ընտրելու կապակցությամբ, այսօր կողմ է քվեարկել նրանց խափանման միջոցի փոփոխության վերաբերյալ օրինագիծը օրակարգ ընդգրկելուն:

Օրինագիծը օրակարգ ընդգրկելուն կողմ է քվեարկել նաեւ Վիկտոր Դալլաքյանը, Հակոբ Հակոբյանը, Միքայել Վարդանյանը, Արա Նռանյանը, Արմեն Աբրահամյանը, Մելիք Մանուկյանը եւ բնականաբար Ժառանգությունն ամբողջ կազմով: Եվ քանի որ ամեն պատգամավորի վերաբերյալ առանձին օրինագիծ էր ներկայացված, ԱԺ նախագահ Հովիկ Աբրահամյանը միայն Սասուն Միքայելյանին վերաբերող օրինագծին ձեռնպահ քվեարկեց, մյուս պատգամավորների դեպքում՝ դեմ: Չքվեարկեցին տարբեր պատգամավորներ, բայց ամենահետաքրքիրը պատգամավոր Սեյրան Սարոյանի վարքագիծն էր. նա քվեարկում էր օրինագծին դեմ, բայց ոչ թե սեղմում էր իր կոճակն, այլ իր հարեւան պատգամավորի՝ առջի ծառայություն մատուցելով նրան:

՚ԱԺ-ը այսօր հնարավորություն ուներ իր սխալը շտկելու. մենք նրանց հուշեցինք, եւ պարտավոր ենք դա անել, բայց նրանք այդ հորդորները, փակուղուց դուրս գալու ելքերը չընդունեցին, դեռ սպասում եմ. իրենց թվում է, թե ինչքան շատ սեղմեն, այնքան ճիշտ էՙ,- մեզ հետ զրույցում ասաց Զարուհի Փոստանջյանը: Ինչեւէ: Այսօր խորհրդարանը նաեւ քվեարկությամբ մերժեց ՚Ընտրական օրենսգրքումՙ եւ ՚Ժողովներ, հավաքներ, երթեր, ցույցերի մասինՙ օրենքներում ՚Ժառանգությանՙ առաջարկած փոփոխությունները ԱԺ մեծ օրակարգ ընդգրկելու հարցը: ՚Սրանք բոլորը ժողովրդավարության ինստիտուտները զարգացնելուն ուղղված օրինագծեր էին, որոնք մերժվեցինքՙ,- նկատեց Զարուհի Փոստանջյանը: 


Աղբյուր՝ Ա1+

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կալանավայրերի վարչության նախկին պետ, Նախագահի վերջին ընտրություններում Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի վստահված անձ Մուշեղ Սաղաթելյանը քիչ առաջ դատապարտվեց 5 տարի ազատազրկման: 
> 
> Երեւանի քրեական դատարանի դատավոր Մնացական Մարտիրոսյանը նրան մեղավոր ճանաչեց ՀՀ Քր. Օր. 316 հոդվածի 1-ին եւ 2-րդ մասերով` իշխանության ներկայացուցչի նկատմամբ բռնություն գործադրելու, 235 հոդվածի 4-րդ մասով` սառը զենք` դանակ պահելու համար: 
> 
> Բացի այդ դատարանը նրան պարտավորեց վճարել նաեւ 900 հազար դրամ գումար: 
> 
> *Ի դեպ, Մնացական Մարտիրոսյանը այն նույն դատավորն է, ով ՚Առագաստՙ սրճարանում տեղի ունեցած սպանության համար Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի թիկնապահին պայմանական անազատություն էր արժանացրել:* 
> 
> Մուշեղ Սաղաթելյանին ներկաները ծափողջույններով դիմավորեցին: Իսկ մինչ վճռի հրապարակումը ՚Մարտի 1-իՙ գործով ամբաստանյալ Մուշեղ Սաղաթելյանը ասաց, որ չի հավատում արդարացման վճռի. ՚Ինչքան էլ տան, չափանիշ չի: Ես անմեղ եմՙ: Վճիռը հրապարակելուց հետո ներկաները սկսեցին գոչել. ՚Ամոթ, ամոթՙ, ինչպես նաեւ. ՚Պայքար, պայքար, մինչեւ վերջՙ: 
> ...


Սա կոչվում է դատական համակարգի երկրորդ, թե երրորդ սերնդի բարեփոխումներ:

----------


## Kuk

> Սա կոչվում է դատական համակարգի երկրորդ, թե երրորդ սերնդի բարեփոխումներ:


Դա կոչվում ա դատական համակարգի ջախջախում, ոչնչացում, սպանդ: Մի մարդու սպանության համար դատապարտում են պայմանական ազատության, մյուսին բռնության և դանակ պահելու համար հինգ տարի ազատազրկման: Այ թե ինչպես է գործում քրեական իրավունքի շատ կարևոր յոթ սկզբունքներից մեկը` օրենքի առաջ հավասարության սկզբունքը:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դա կոչվում ա դատական համակարգի ջախջախում, ոչնչացում, սպանդ: Մի մարդու սպանության համար դատապարտում են պայմանական ազատության, մյուսին բռնության և դանակ պահելու համար հինգ տարի ազատազրկման: Այ թե ինչպես է գործում քրեական իրավունքի շատ կարևոր յոթ սկզբունքներից մեկը` օրենքի առաջ հավասարության սկզբունքը:


Պրիտոմ, դանակ պահելն էլ հաստատ չի: Կարող ա ոչ էլ եղել ա:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Քաղաքական բանտարկյալներից մեկին շտապ հարկավոր է նյարդաբանի (նեվրապաթոլոգ) կոնսուլտացիա: Որքան որ հասկանում եմ բժիշկները հրաժարվում են բանտ այցելելուց, չնայած որ կա նախարարի թույտվությունը /նախարարությունը ըստ իմ տողոկությունների նույնպես հրաժարվում է մասնագետ տրամադրել/: Եթե որևէ մեկը կարող է օգտակար լինել, խնդրում եմ զանգահարել 091436415 հեռախոսահամարով, ես մանրամասնորեն կպարզաբանեմ իրավիճակը: կանխավ շատ շնորհակալություն և խնդրում եմ տարածեք այս հայտարարությունը:


Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի գրուպպայում եմ գտել

----------


## Chuk

> Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի գրուպպայում եմ գտել


Խոսքը մասնավորապես գնում է Դավիթ Աղայանի մասին, ով գրող Ղազարոս Աղայանի թոռն է: Որքան որ ես եմ հասկանում, բժիշկները վախենում են այցելել մեկուսարան, քանի-որ գնալու և հիվանդության մասին փաստելու դեպքում վտանգում են իրենց աշխատանքը, կանգնում աշխատանքից վտարման վտանգի առջև: Սրա անունը ավազակապետություն է:

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

> Խոսքը մասնավորապես գնում է Դավիթ Աղայանի մասին, ով գրող Ղազարոս Աղայանի թոռն է: *Որքան որ ես եմ հասկանում, բժիշկները վախենում են այցելել մեկուսարան, քանի-որ գնալու և հիվանդության մասին փաստելու դեպքում վտանգում են իրենց աշխատանքը, կանգնում աշխատանքից վտարման վտանգի առջև: Սրա անունը ավազակապետություն է:*


Այս բժիշկները նման են պիռատների։ Սրանց ոչ թե պետք է հագցնել բժշկական հագուստ, այլ պետք է կախել հրապարակում։  :King:

----------


## ministr

Հեշտ ես մեղադրում.. Հիպոկրատի երդում բան... որ էդ բժշկին մյուս օրը աշխատանքից ազատեցին դու ես պահելու իրա ընտանիքը?? Կախել ա պետք նրան, ով որ խանգարումա բժշկին կատարելու իր գործը:

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

Ախպեր, ի՞նչ երդում, ի՞նչ բան… Մարդ կա զինվորական երդում է տալիս, հետն էլ պատիվ, գլխարկի վրայի Հայկական պետականության զինանշանին, բայց դեռ պետության դեմ այնպիսի գործեր է անում, որ պլշած ես մնում… Դու երթումից ես խոսում։

----------


## Kuk

> Ախպեր, ի՞նչ երդում, ի՞նչ բան… Մարդ կա զինվորական երդում է տալիս, հետն էլ պատիվ, գլխարկի վրայի Հայկական պետականության զինանշանին, բայց դեռ պետության դեմ այնպիսի գործեր է անում, որ պլշած ես մնում… Դու երթումից ես խոսում։


Ապեր, բժշկի կողմից հիվանդին անօգնական վիճակում թողնելը համարվում ա հանցավոր անգործություն, բայց էս դեպքում միայն տվյալ բժիշկը չի մեղավոր, մեղավոր ա նաև նրան թույլ չտվողը, սպառնացողը և այլ ստորությունների դիմողը: Համոզված եմ, որ շատ բժիշկներ կան, ովքեր ցանկանում են օգնել, բայց վախենում են. մեկը աշխատանքից ազատվելուց, մեկը քաղաքական հետապնդումներից, մեկը բռնություններից և այլն:

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

> Ապեր, բժշկի կողմից հիվանդին անօգնական վիճակում թողնելը համարվում ա հանցավոր անգործություն, բայց էս դեպքում միայն տվյալ բժիշկը չի մեղավոր, մեղավոր ա նաև նրան թույլ չտվողը, սպառնացողը և այլ ստորությունների դիմողը: Համոզված եմ, որ շատ բժիշկներ կան, ովքեր ցանկանում են օգնել, բայց վախենում են. մեկը աշխատանքից ազատվելուց, մեկը քաղաքական հետապնդումներից, մեկը բռնություններից և այլն:


Կուկ ջան, հիմա տեսնու՞մ ես, որ հայերը վախկոտ են։ Բոլորն իրենց պաշտոնի, մի կտոր հացի մասին են միայն մտածում։ Մի հատ դուխով տղա չկա։

Եթե իսկական բժիշկա, թող օգնի, ու թող հետո ծեծվի Սերժ Սարգսյանի կողմից, ու թող նույնիսկ սպանվի նրա կողմից, բայց, գոնե կիմացվի, որ ինքն իր խոսքի տերն էր։

----------


## Վարպետ

> Կուկ ջան, հիմա տեսնու՞մ ես, որ հայերը վախկոտ են։ Բոլորն իրենց պաշտոնի, մի կտոր հացի մասին են միայն մտածում։ Մի հատ դուխով տղա չկա։


Հակոբ ջան, կներես, մոռացա: Դու որտեղ էիր ապրում?

----------


## Kuk

> Կուկ ջան, հիմա տեսնու՞մ ես, որ հայերը վախկոտ են։ Բոլորն իրենց պաշտոնի, մի կտոր հացի մասին են միայն մտածում։ Մի հատ դուխով տղա չկա։
> 
> Եթե իսկական բժիշկա, թող օգնի, ու թող հետո ծեծվի Սերժ Սարգսյանի կողմից, ու թող նույնիսկ սպանվի նրա կողմից, բայց, գոնե կիմացվի, որ ինքն իր խոսքի տերն էր։


Բա ո՞ւմ ես սպասում, արի դու օգնի, ո՞ւր ես փախել:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> *ՀԱՄՄԱՐԲԵՐԳԸ ԱՊԱՑՈՒՅՑ ԴԵՌ ՉԻ ՏԵՍԵԼ*  
> 
> Վերջին երեք օրերին Հայաստանում գտնվող ԵԽ մարդու իրավունքների հանձնակատար Թոմաս Համմարբերգը նոյեմբերի 22-ին հանդիպել է հայաստանցի լրագրողներին եւ իր մտահոգությունները կիսել` կապված մարտի 1-ի գործի քննության, քաղբանտարկյալների, 7-ի գործի եւ դատավարությունների հետ: Պատասխանելով լրագրողների հարցերին` Համմարբերգը մի ուշագրավ հայտարարություն է արել: *Նա ասել է, որ ինքը որեւէ ապացույց չի տեսել, որ հաստատում է իշխանությունը բռնությամբ տապալելու մեղադրանքները:* Այնուամենայնիվ, նա ավելացրել է, որ ինքը կսպասի` մինչեւ կլինի 7-ի գործի վերաբերյալ մեղադրական եզրակացությունը: 
> 
> 18:54:58 - 22/11/2008  
> http://www.lragir.am/src/index.php#top


Էս մարդուն ՀՀ դատախազությունում նորմալ չեն բացատրել մեր իրավական համակարգի նրբությունները, որ մարդկանց մեղադրելու ու նստեցնելու համար ապացույցներ առանձնապես պետք չեն: Մի երկու հատ մըլիցա կգտնվի, որ դատարանում վկայություն կտա, որ գրպանից անզգուշորեն քաշել են, ու հետևապես փորձ են արել բռնությամբ տապալել իշխանությունը:

----------


## Աբելյան

Գագիկ Ջհանգիրյանը ազատ ա արձակվել մինչև ամսի 27-ը
պատճառ՝ մայրն ա մահացել...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> *ԳԱԳԻԿ ՋՀԱՆԳԻՐՅԱՆ. ՚ԲԱ ԵՍ ԻՆՉՔԱ՞Ն ԳԻՏԵՄ* ՙ
> 
> _[20:48] 27 Նոյեմբերի, 2008_
> 
> Այսօր երեկոյան ժամը 20.00-ին լրացավ ՀՀ գլխավոր դատախազի տեղակալ Գագիկ Ջհանգիրյանի` ազատության մեջ գտնվելու կարճատեւ ժամկետը, եւ նա վերադարձավ քրեակատարողական հիմնարկ: Հիշեցնենք, որ նրան ազատ էին արձակել մոր մահվան առիթով: Մինչ քրեակատարողական հիմնարկ վերադառնալը` ՚Ա1+ՙ-ն այսօր այցելեց Գագիկ Ջհանգիրյանին եւ զրուցեց նրա հետ: 
> 
> *-Պարոն Ջհանգիրյան, լուրեր են պտտվում, որ Ձեզ առաջակել են փոխել խափանման միջոցը` կալանքը` կապված ձեր մոր մահվան հետ, սակայն Դուք հրաժարվել եք եւ վերադառնում եք քրեակատարողական հիմնարկ: Այդ լուրերը համապատասխանում են իրականությա՞նը, թե՞ ոչ:* 
> 
> *-Իմ անձնական վիշտը օգտագործելով` հասնել նրան, որ խափանման միջոցս փոխեն` անբարո եմ համարում: Ես մաքուր չէի լինի իմ պատանդ քաղաքական բանտարկյալ ընկերներիս նկատմամբ:* 
> ...


http://www.a1plus.am/amu/?page=issue&iid=66753

----------


## Տրիբուն

> *-Դուք նաեւ ասացիք, որ իշխանությունները Ձեզ չներեցին նաեւ ՚Հոկտեմբերի 27-իՙ համար: Ի՞նչ նկատի ունեք:* 
> 
> -Ես այն ժամանակ, եւ հիմա եւ ապագայում, միշտ այն կարծիքին եմ լինելու, որ ՚Հոկտեմբերի 27-ըՙ կազմակերպված, հստակ ծրագրավորված պետական հանցագործություն էր: Երբ իմ վարույթից վերցրեցին ՚27-իՙ գործով անջատված մասը եւ տեղափոխեցին Գլխավոր դատախազություն, եւ մեկ տարի հետո այդ անջատված մասը կարճում էին, կոլեգիայի նիստում ես ասացի, որ վարույթը կարճել չի կարելի, եթե դուք անելիք չունեք, բոլոր վարկածները սպառել եք, բոլոր քննչական գործողությունները կատարել եք, կասեցրեք: Փետրվարի 22-ին Ազատության հրապարակում ես դա եմ ասել: 
> 
> *-ԱԺ-ում, երբ ՚Հոկտեմբերի 27-իՙ գործից անջատված մասը տեղափոխում էին գլխավոր դատախազություն , Դուք հայտարարեցիք, որ չեք ցանկանում մասնակից լինել Կարեն Դեմիճյանի, Վազգեն Սարգսյանի սպանությունների քաղաքական շահարկումներին, երբ ազատ քաղաքացի կլինեք, այն ժամանակ էլ կխոսեք Հոկտեմբերի 27-ի մասին: Այն, ինչ պետք է ասեիք, ասացի՞ք փետրվարի 22-ին:* 
> 
> -Եկա, Ազատության հրապարակ եւ խոսեցի: Վերջերս ՚27-իՙ գործով գլխավոր ահաբեկիչ Նաիրի Հունանյանի հայրը իր որդիների վերաբերյալ ասել էր, որ իրենք ովքեր էին, որ մենակ ահաբեկչություն կազմակերպեին եւ անուղղակի հաստատել էր, որ իր որդիների հետեւում կանգնած ուժեր կային: Ինչպե՞ս եք գնահատում այդ հայտարարությունը: *Բա որ Նաիրի Հունանյանի հայրը այդքանը գիտի, բա ես ինչքա՞ն գիտեմ:* 
> Հարցազրույցը` Վիկտորյա ԱԲՐԱՀԱՄՅԱՆԻ


http://www.a1plus.am/amu/?page=issue&iid=66753

Սկզբունքայնություն !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Աբելյան

Ժողովուրդ, ուրախ լուր. Հուսիկ Բաղդասարյանին ազատել են  :Hands Up: 
չնայած, վճիռը ուժի մեջ ա

----------


## Chuk

> *՚ԳՏԱՆ ԱՄԵՆԱՎԱՏԱԳՈՒՅՆ ԼՈՒԾՈՒՄԸ, ԲԱՅՑ ՈՐՆ ԻՐԵՆՑ ԷՐ ՁԵՌՆՏՈՒՙ*
> 
> [13:48] 28 Նոյեմբերի, 2008
> 
> ՚Վճռաբեկ դատարանն ընդամենը իրավիճակային լուծում տվեց իմ գործինՙ,-՚Ա1+ՙ-ի հետ զրույցում ասաց ԵԿՄ անդամ, Մասիսի գումարտակի հրամանատար Հուսիկ Բաղդասարյանը:
> 
> 
> Նա առայժմ գտնվում է Վարդաշենի մեկուսարանում, եւ տուն կգնա տեխնիկական հարցերը լուծվելուց հետո: Հուսիկ Բաղդասարյանը ոգեւորված չէ դատարանի վճռով: Վճռաբեկ դատարանը նրան չի արդարացրել, պարզապես պայմանականորեն ազատ է արձակել:
> 
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ Ա1+

----------


## Տրիբուն

http://www.a1plus.am/am/?page=issue&iid=66900

Անպայման, նայեք, Ջհանգիրյանը մոռթում ա: Տսեսեք հայրենի արդարադատության իսկական դեմքը:

----------


## Ձայնալար

*Մոդերատորական: Սթրիմինգ վիդեոն բեռնելու մեթոդին նվիրված գրառումները տեղափոխվել են այստեղ, որոշ ժամանակ անց կջնջվեն:*

----------


## Chuk

> ՋՀԱՆԳԻՐՅԱՆԻ ՏԵՍԱԵՐԻԶՆԵՐԸ ՎԱՃԱՌՔՈՒՄ ՁԵՌՔԻՑ-ՁԵՌՔ ԵՆ ԽԼՈ՞ՒՄ
> 
> [16:17] 05 Դեկտեմբերի, 2008
> image
> 
> 
> Պարզվում է` ՀՀ Գլխավոր դատախազի նախկին տեղակալ Գագիկ Ջհանգիրյանի գործով դատավարությունը ոչ միայն հանրության ուշադրության կենտրոնում է, այլեւ եկամտաբեր բիզնեսի աղբյուր է: Համենայնդեպս գործով անցնող մեղադրող Կորյուն Փիլոյանի տվյալներով` դատավարության տեսագրությունները վաճառքի են հանվել: ՚Ամենեւին դեմ չեմ, որ դատավարությունը նկարահանվի, սակայն ամոթ է, որ դրանք վաճառվում ենՙ,- ՚Ա1+ՙ-ի հետ զրույցում ասաց պարոն Փիլոյանը:
> 
> 
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ Ա1+

հ.գ. Ես էլ եմ ուզում էդ DVD-ներից  :Jpit:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Աղբյուր՝ Ա1+
> 
> հ.գ. Ես էլ եմ ուզում էդ DVD-ներից


Յութուբ, ահագին բան կարելի ա գտնել արդեն 

Իսկ էս Լուսինե Սահակյանը քեֆս բերում ա, լուրջ:

----------


## Աբելյան

3 հոգի համաներումով ազատ ա արձակվել

փաստորեն, քաղբանտարկյալները չեն դիմանում  :Think:

----------


## Kuk

> 3 հոգի համաներումով ազատ ա արձակվել
> 
> փաստորեն, քաղբանտարկյալները չեն դիմանում


Հայկո ովքե՞ր են, լինկ տուր մի հատ: Համ էլ առաջ մի ընկի, սպասի իմանանք` ոնց են ազատ արձակվել: Ու ընդհանրապես դիմանալ կամ չդիմանալու հարց կա, թե` ոչ:

----------


## Chuk

> Հայկո ովքե՞ր են, լինկ տուր մի հատ: Համ էլ առաջ մի ընկի, սպասի իմանանք` ոնց են ազատ արձակվել: Ու ընդհանրապես դիմանալ կամ չդիմանալու հարց կա, թե` ոչ:


Համաներում չի, ներում ա: Սերժի անունով դիմում են գրել, որ գիտակցում են իրենց մեղքը: Լավ են արել: Իրանց մեղադրել չի կարելի: Իրանցից երկուսը նոր երեխա են ունեցել, այսինքն բանտարկված ժամանակ է կինը ծննդաբերել: Ազատվածներից մեկն, օրինակ, ասել է, որ ինքն իսկի չի նայել, թե ինչ թղթի տակ է ստորագրում, որովհետև իր համար կարևորը նորածին երեխայի կողքին լինելն է:

----------


## Kuk

> Համաներում չի, ներում ա: Սերժի անունով դիմում են գրել, որ գիտակցում են իրենց մեղքը: Լավ են արել: Իրանց մեղադրել չի կարելի: Իրանցից երկուսը նոր երեխա են ունեցել, այսինքն բանտարկված ժամանակ է կինը ծննդաբերել: Ազատվածներից մեկն, օրինակ, ասել է, որ ինքն իսկի չի նայել, թե ինչ թղթի տակ է ստորագրում, որովհետև իր համար կարևորը նորածին երեխայի կողքին լինելն է:


Չեմ հասկանում` ովքե՞ր են եղել, ի՞նչ հոդվածներ ա եղել, ի/նչ մեղադրանքներ ա եղել: Եթե քրեական հանցագործներ են, ի՞նչ կապ ունի մեղքի ընդունել կամ չընդունելը: Հա, հասկացանք ինչ որ տեղ` կարողա երեխա ունենալը գործին կցվի որպես մեղմացուցիչ հանգամանք, բայց էդ չեղավ, որ կարան քրեական հանցագործին ազատ արձակեն: Արտ, մի հատ լինկ տուր էլի, հասկանամ` ոնց ա եղել, անտեղյակ եմ, որ օդում չխոսամ:

----------


## Chuk

> Չեմ հասկանում` ովքե՞ր են եղել, ի՞նչ հոդվածներ ա եղել, ի/նչ մեղադրանքներ ա եղել: Եթե քրեական հանցագործներ են, ի՞նչ կապ ունի մեղքի ընդունել կամ չընդունելը: Հա, հասկացանք ինչ որ տեղ` կարողա երեխա ունենալը գործին կցվի որպես մեղմացուցիչ հանգամանք, բայց էդ չեղավ, որ կարան քրեական հանցագործին ազատ արձակեն: Արտ, մի հատ լինկ տուր էլի, հասկանամ` ոնց ա եղել, անտեղյակ եմ, որ օդում չխոսամ:


Կարդա ըստ Ա1+-ի



> ՄԱՐՏԻ 1-Ի ԳՈՐԾՈՎ 2-ԻՆ ԱԶԱՏ ԱՐՁԱԿԵՑԻՆ
> 
> [22:23] 05 Դեկտեմբերի, 2008
> 
> Այսօր ազատ են արձակվել Մարտի 1-ի գործով ազատազրկման դատապարտված 2 անձ` Էդուարդ Աշուղյանը եւ Արթուր Նազանյանը: ՀՀ ԱՆ Քրեակատարողական վարչության հասարակայնության հետ կապերի բաժանմունքի պետ-մամուլի քարտուղար Արսեն Բաբայանը Ա1+ին տեղեկացրեց. ՚Նրանք ընդունել են իրենց կատարած հանցանքը, զղջացել են եւ ներման դիմում են ներկայացրել հանրապետության նախագահին, իսկ նախագահն էլ նրանց ներում է շնորհելՙ: Պարոն Բաբայանը նաեւ նշեց, որ այսօր ներում է շնորհվել ոչ թե 2, այլ` 3 անձի, սակայն անուններ հայտնել չկարողացավ: Նա խոստացավ լիարժեք տեղեկատվություն տրամադրել վաղը:
> 
> Այսօր Ա1+ին հաջողվեց հեռախոսով զրուցել ընդամենը մի քանի ժամ առաջ ազատ արձակված Էդուարդ Աշուղյանի հետ: Կենտրոն-Նորք-Մարաշ համայնքների առաջին ատյանի, ինչպես նաեւ Վերաքննիչ դատարանները Աշուղյանին 3 տարի ազատազրկման էին դատապարտել` միայն 6 ոստիկանի ցուցմունքների հիման վրա, որոնք այդպես էլ դատարան չներկայացան: ՚2 օր առաջ ինձ ասացին, որ որպես օրինակելի կալանավոր, ինձ կարող են ազատ արձակել:
> 
> Իսկ այսօր ազատ արձակեցինՙ,- ասաց Աշուղյանը: Դուք ընդունե՞լ եք Ձեզ առաջադրված մեղադրանքը. Ա1+ի հարցին` Էդուարդ Աշուղյանը պատասխանեց. ՚Ինձ դատարանում էլ էին ասում` ընդունի քեզ առաջադրված մեղադրանքը եւ ազատ կարձակենք: Կինս ծանր հղիություն էր տանում, ես հանուն իմ երեխայի ընդունեցի առաջադրված մեղադրանքը, սակայն ազատ չարձակեցին: Այսօր ինձ համար էական չէր, թե հանուն իմ որդու, ես ինչ փաստաթուղթ եմ ստորագրելՙ:

----------


## Chuk

> *ԴԵՌ ԴԱՏԸ ՉՍԿՍՎԱԾ` ԻՆՔՆԱԲԱՑԱՐԿԻ ԱՆՀՐԱԺԵՇՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ԿԱ*
> 
> [19:28] 11 Դեկտեմբերի, 2008
> 
> Դեռեւս դատավարությունը չսկսված` մարտի 1-ի հիմնական գործով` ՚7-ի գործով փաստաբանները պատրաստվում են բացարկ հայտնել դատավորին: Այս լուրը հաստատեց քաղբանտարկյալների իրավական աջակցության կենտրոնի համակարգող Արմեն Խաչատրյանը: Իսկ պատճառների վերաբերյալ գործով փաստաբաններն այսօր հայտարարություն են տարածել:
> 
> Հիշեցնենք, որ 2008թ. դեկտեմբերի 1-ին, հաստատելով մեղադրական եզրակացությունը, ՀՀ գլխավոր դատախազության ավագ դատախազ Կորյուն Փիլոյանը գործն ըստ մեղադրանքի` Հակոբ Հակոբյանի, Մյասնիկ Մալխասյանի, Սասուն Միքայելյանի, Ալեքսանդր Արզումանյանի, Գրիգոր Ոսկերչյանի, Սուրեն Սիրունյանի, Շանթ Հարությունյանի` ՀՀ քրեական օրենսգրքի 300-րդ հոդվածի 1-ին մասի եւ 225 հոդվածի 3-րդ մասի հատկանիշներով, ուղարկել է Երեւանի քրեական դատարան:
> 
> Նույն օրը դատավոր Մնացական Մարտիրոսյանը նշված քրեական գործը վարույթ ընդունելու մասին որոշում է կայացրել: Այնուհետ, դատավորը ծանուցել է մեղադրյալներին, նրանց պաշտպաններին, տուժողներին, որ մինչեւ դեկտեմբերի 9-ը ժամանակ է տրվում դատարանին միջնորդություններ ներկայացնելու համար:
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ Ա1+

----------


## Rammstein

Խայտառակություն ա...  :Angry2: 

Ճիշտ է, ես հակված չեմ կարծելու, որ բոլոր «քաղբանտարկյալենրը» անմեղ են (կարծում եմ, որ մեջները մեղավորներ էլ կլինեն), բայց միեւնույն է, այդ մարդկանց գործը առանց հետազոտելու դատապարտելը ավելի մեծ հանցանք է, քան այն, ինչում մեղադրվում են այդ մարդիկ...

----------


## Chuk

> *ՋՀԱՆԳԻՐՅԱՆԻ ԽՈՐՀՈՒՐԴՆ ՕՄԲՈՒԴՍՄԵՆԻՆ*
> 
> [17:18] 15 Դեկտեմբերի, 2008
> 
> *ԳԱԳԻԿ ՋՀԱՆԳԻՐՅԱՆԻ Հ Ա Յ Տ Ա Ր Ա Ր Ու Թ Յ Ու ՆԸ*
> 
> 
> ՚Զարմացած ու նաեւ զայրացած մնացի ծանոթանալով 7-ի գործը դատարան ուղարկելու հետ կապված ՀՀ մարդու իրավունքների պաշտպան, իմ կոլեգա-ընկերոջ` Արմեն Հարությունյանի տրված գնահատականներին ու հնչեցրած մեկնաբանություններին:
> 
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ Ա1+

Ընդհանուր առմամբ հավանելով ու համակրելով ՄԻ պաշտպմանի գործունեությունը, այսուհանդերձ ստորագրում եմ Ջհանգիրյանի հայտարարություն յուրաքանչյուր տառի տակ:

----------


## Chuk

> ՚ՄԱՐՏԻ 1-ՈՎՙ ԳՈՐԾԵՐ ԵՆ ԿԱՐՃԵԼ
> 
> [16:44] 17 Դեկտեմբերի, 2008
> 
> Հատուկ քննչական ծառայության ղեկավար Վահագն Հարությունյանն այսօր հաստատեց, որ դադարեցվել է մարտի 1-ի գործով մեղադրվող ՚Հանրապետությունՙ կուսակցության նախագահ Արամ Սարգսյանի, ՀՀՇ նախագահ Արարատ Զուրաբյանի, ԱԺ նախկին փոխնախագահ Կարապետ Ռուբինյանի եւ ԱԱԾ պետի նախկին տեղակալ Գուրգեն Եղիազարյանի նկատմամբ քրեական հետապնդումը:
> 
> 
> Գործերը կարճվել են ապացույցներկ անբավարարության հիմքով: Հիշեցնենք, որ այս անձինք ազատության մեջ էին` հանրապետությունից չբացակայելու ստորագրությամբ: Նրանցից միայն Արամ Սարգսյանը ազատությունից չի զրկվել:
> 
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ Ա1+

----------


## Chuk

*Քաղբանտարկյալների հայտարարությունը*
Մենք` Հայաստանի Հանրապետության քաղբանտարկյալներս, վճռականորեն բողոքում ենք ՀՀ Մարդու իրավունքների պաշտպան Արմեն Հարությունյանի`  վերջերս ծավալած, այդ պաշտոնին անհարիր գործողությունների ու վարքագծի դեմ:
Նա պարտավոր էր առաջինը համապատասխան գնահատական տալ Հայաստանում մոլեգնող քաղաքական վենդետային, ճանաչեր ու դատապարտեր վարչախմբի կողմից հազարավոր մարդկանց նկատմամբ քաղաքական հալածանքները, հարյուրից ավելի քաղաքական բանտարկյալների գոյության փաստը, արձագանքեր շինծու մեղադրանքներով հարյուրի չափ քաղաքական դատավարություններին, մարդու տարրական իրավունքների եւ ազատությունների ամենօրյա հարյուրավոր խախտումներին եւ այլն£ Եթե այդ բանը նա չի արել, ապա պարտավոր էր դա անել գեթ այն բանից հետո, երբ Հայաստանում տասնյակ քաղբանտարկյալների գոյության փաստը վերջապես վավերացվել է ԵԽԽՎ Մարդու իրավունքների հանձնակատար Թոմաս Համմարբերգի զեկույցներում, ապա նաեւ ԵԽԽՎ Մոնիտորինգի կոմիտեի դեկտեմբերի 17-ի որոշումով:
Մինչդեռ դրանից հետո, Ա. Հարությունյանը, հակառակ իր կոչման ու պաշտոնական պարտականությունների կատարման, բացահայտ լծվել է վարչախմբի պաշտպանության ու նրա ապօրինությունների պարտակման գործին£ Մասնավորապես, երբ նա հայտարարում է «7-ի գործով» դատավարությունը մոնիտորինգի ենթարկելու իր ծրագրի մասին, ընդամենը փորձ է անում բնական ու բնականոն համարել քաղբանտարկյալներ ճանաչված մարդկանց նկատմամբ արդեն իսկ հիմքում ապօրինի դատավարությունը, ժամանակ շահել վարչախմբի համար ու նրան մեկ անգամ եւս փրկել ԵԽԽՎ-ի սպասվող պատժամիջոցից: Դապապարտելի է ՀՀ Մարդու իրավունքների պաշտպանի հանցավոր վերաբերմունքը վերջերս կալանավայրերում քաղբանտարկյալների նկատմամբ ծավալված բռնությունների նկատմամբ£ Փոխանակ պահանջելու անհապաղ քրեական գործեր հարուցել խայտառակ այդ փաստերով, նա ներգրավվում է ինչ-որ ծառայողական քննությունների մեջ£ Նա նույնպիսի հանցավոր անտարբերություն է ցուցաբերում նաեւ այն դեպքում, երբ խոշտանգումների միջոցով քաղբանտարկյալներին ստիպում են ներման դիմումներ գրել ՀՀ նախագահի պաշտոնը զբաղեցնող անձի անունով, ինչով, ըստ էության, ընդունած կլինեն իրենց չգործած հանցանքը ու կորցրած կլինեն քաղբանտարկյալի կարգավիճակը:
Այսպիսով, Արմեն Հարությունյանը, ավազակապետական վարչախմբի համար վտանգավոր պահին ստանձնելով նրա փաստաբանի դերը, իր վրայից դեն է նետել ՀՀ Մարդու իրավունքների պաշտպանի քող-պատմուճանը ու ամբողջությամբ ներկայանում է ինչպես որ կա` որպես իշխանության դրածո, կամակատար մի խամաճիկ£ Նրա միակ նպատակն այսօր Հայաստանում մարդու իրավունքների կոպտագույն խախտումների եւ քաղբանտարկյալների առկայության փաստերի կոծկումն է ու դրանով վարչախմբին սպասվող պատժամիջոցից զերծ պահելը£ Ուստիեւ մենք Արմեն Հարությունյանին կոչ ենք անում հրաժարական տալ£ Ուրիշ մեկը, թերեւս, կունենա տարրական պարկեշտություն ու նվազագույն տղամարդկություն` Մարդու իրավունքների պաշտպանի չափազանց կարեւոր ինստիտուտը չխայտառակելու համար:

*ՔԱՂԲԱՆՏԱՐԿՅԱԼՆԵՐ`
1.    Գագիկ Ջհանգիրյան
2.    Սմբատ Այվազյան
3.    Ալեքսանդր Արզումանյան
4.    Միասնիկ Մալխասյան
5.    Սասուն Միքայելյան
6.    Շանթ Հարությունյան
7.    Հակոբ Հակոբյան
8.    Գրիգոր Ոսկերչյան
9.    Սուրեն Սիրունյան
10.    Մուշեղ Սաղաթելյան
11.    Տիգրան Մկրտչյան
12.    Լեւոն Խաչատրյան
13.    Տրգրան Մելքոնյան
14.    Գեւորգ Ղազարյան
15.    Աշոտ Զաքարյան
16.    Հովհաննես Հարությունյան
17.    Քրիսատափոր Էլազյան
18.    Վարդան Ղավալբաբունց
19.    Հարություն Ղարիբյան
20.    Մկրտիչ Սափեյան
21.    Ժորա Սափեյան
22.    Արմեն Սիրունյան
23.    Վարդգես Գասպարի
24.    Սամվել Կարապետյան
25.    Սիմոն Ամիրխանյան
26.    Արամ Բարեղամյան
27.    Սոս Գեւորգյան
28.    Արմեն Սարգսյան
29.    Սարգիս Հացպանյան
30.    Մկրտիչ Աբրահամյան
31.    Արմենակ Աբրահամյան
32.    Ռոման Մնացականյան
33.    Նվեր Ստեփանյան
34.    Արման Բաբաջանյան
35.    Մարզպետունի Այվազյան
36.    Պետրոս Մակեյան
37.    Հարություն Ուռուտյան
38.    Աշոտ Մանուկյան
39.    Գեւորգ Մանուկյան
40.    Դավիթ Աղայան
41.    Տաթեւ Գասպարյան
42.    Դավիթ Մաթեւոսյան*


Աղբյուր՝ payqar.net

----------


## dvgray

Լրիվ հայտնի զարգացումներ է մարդու իրավուքների պաշպանի պահվածքի հետ կապված: Քոչի խամաճիկային  խաղացողը, ինչքան էլ "խելոք ու զարգացած" լինի, մեկ ա, վարչախմբի դրածոն ա: 
Ափսոս, որ իրա դերակատարմանը միայն հիմա է գնահատական տրվում, չնայած մինչ արժմ էլ եղել են լիքը առիթներ

----------


## Chuk

Մի քիչ թեմայից շեղվում ա, բայց այնուամենայնիվ լրիվ տեղավորվում է թեմայի շրջաննակներում, մեջբերումը տեղադրում Ա1+-ից.



> *ՔԱՂԲԱՆՏԱՐԿՅԱԼԸ ՀԱՂԹԵՑ ԵՎՐՈԴԱՏԱՐԱՆՈՒՄ*
> 
> Այսօր Եվրոդատարանը բավարարել է այժմ քաղբանտարկյալի կարգավիճակում գտնվող եւ մեկուսարանում իր պատիժը կրող ՚Հանրապետությունՙ կուսակցության անդամ Ժորա Սափեյանի հայցը: Նա ընդհանրապես աչքի է ընկնում ակտիվությամբ, եւ 2003 -2004 թվականներին եւս ենթարկվել է վարչական պատասխանատվության:
> 
> Սափեյանը, ինչպես նաեւ 2003 թվականին վարչական կալանքի ենթարկված Սարգիս Ամիրյանն ու Մաքսիմ Գասպարյանը իրենց ոտնահարված իրավունքը վիճարկել են Եվրոդատարանում: Նրանք դատարան էին դիմել 2003 թվականի նախագահական ընտրությունների առաջին փուլին հաջորդած իրադարձությունների կապակցությամբ, երբ չարտոնված հանրահավաքներին մասնակցելու համար Ամիրյանը եւ Գասպարյանը ենթարկվել էին տասնօրյա վարչական կալանքի, իսկ Սափեյանը` վարչական տուգանքի:
> 
> Դատարանը հայցերն ընդդեմ Հայաստանի Հանրապետության քննարկել էին եւ 2008 թվականի դեկտեմբերի 9-ին հեռացել խորհրդակցական սենյակ: Այսօր հրապարակվել է վճիռը եւ երեքի հայցերն էլ բավարարվել են: ՀՀ-ն ստիպված կլինի ընդունել, որ խախտել է իր քաղաքացիների` ժողովների եւ միավորումների ազատության իրավունքը, որն ամրագրված է Մարդու իրավունքների եվրոպական կոնվենցիայի 11-րդ հոդվածում, եւ պետք է վճարի յուրաքանչյուրին 3 հազարական եվրո փոխհատուցում:
> 
> Եվրադատարանում երեք հայցվորների շահերի ներկայացուցիչ փաստաբան, ՚Ֆորումՙ իրավունքի կենտրոնի ղեկավար Տիգրան Տեր-Եսայանը ՚Ա1+ՙ-ի հետ զրույցում նկատեց, որ դեռ կան վարչական կալանքի գործեր Եվրոդտարանում, որոնք եւս կբավարարվեն, քանի որ խախտվել են Կոնվենցիայի տարբեր հոդվածներ: Հիշեցնենք, որ 2003-2004 թվականի քաղաքական զարգացումների պատճառով մեկուսարարաններում հայտնված քաղաքացիների 6 հայց Եվրոդատարանն արդեն բավարարել է:
> ...

----------


## Chuk

> *այ քեզ սուտ*
> 
> Նախագահական կայքում երեկ պաշտոնական հաղորդագրություն է տեղադրվել Սերժ Սարգսյանի ստորագրած հրամանագրի մասին, որով նա ներում է շնորհել մարտի 1-ի իրադարձությունների արդյունքում ազատազրկման դատապարտված 9 անձանց: Իրականում սա պաշտոնական մակարդակով մատուցված սուտ է: Այսպես, թվարկված 9-ից 4-ը` Եղիշե Գրիգորյան, Կառլեն Մանուչարյան, Արմեն Մովսիսյան եւ Հարություն Մկրտչյան, ազատության մեջ գտնվող անձինք են: Մեկը` Ավետիք Ղռեջյանը, ընդհանրապես մարտի 1-ի հետ կապ չունի: Նա այն ԵԿՄ-ականներից է, ում տանը անցած տարվա փետրվարի 24-ին խուզարկություն է կատարվել, եւ հայտնաբերված մի քանի փամփուշտի համար նա դատապարտվել է ազատազրկման` չնայած ի սկզբանե փաստել էր, որ իզուր են իրեն որպես ընդդիմադիրի հետապնդում: Մնացած չորս ներվածներից` Կարեն Թարխանյան, Սարգիս Պարունակյան, Նորիկ Հարությունյան եւ Ռաջու Պետրոսյան, քաղբանտարկյալների ցանկում են միայն առաջին երկուսը: Կ. Թարխանյանը, ինչպես հայտնի է, խոշտանգումների արդյունքում կորցրել է մեկ աչքի տեսողությունը եւ իսպառ կուրացման վտանգի առաջ է կանգնած: Ուստի քաղբանտարկյալ ընկերները նրան խնդրել էին օգտվել իրենց պատանդ վերցրած ավազակապետերի առաջարկից եւ  ներման միջոցով ազատ արձակվել` խուսափելով իսպառ կուրացումից:


Աղբյուր՝ «Հայկական ժամանակ» օրաթերթ

----------


## Kuk

> Հայաստան պետությունը խնդրել է հաշվի առնել համաշխարհային տնտեսական ճգնաժամը, որից զերծ չի մնացել նաեւ Հայաստանը, եւ հորդորել ավելի փոքր գումար սահմանել տուգանքի համար:


Ճգնաժամն էլ դարձել ա շահարկման առարկա հա՞: Ժողովրդին ասում են` չկա, Եվրոպայում լացում են, թե ճգնաժամ ա: Ողորմելի վիճակում են, ու էս ողորմելիները երկիր են կառավարում: Խայտառակություն ա. լրիվ ՀՅԴ վիճակ ա:

----------


## Norton

> *ՔԱՂԲԱՆԿՏԱՐԿՅԱԼՆԵՐԻ ԲԱՑ ՆԱՄԱԿԸ Ջ. ՊՐԵՍԿՈՏԻՆ ԵՒ ժ. ԿՈԼՈՄԲԻԵԻՆ
> *
> 2008 թվականի փետրվարի 19-ի նախագահական ընտրությունները ըստ էության դեռ չավարտված, ի հեճուկս սեփական աչքով տեսած եւ ձեռքի տակ եղած հսկայածավալ աղաղակող փաստերի, ԵԱՀԿ/ԺՀՄԻԳ դիտորդական առաքելությունները շտապեցին հայտարարել. «Նախագահական ընտրությունները հիմնականում համապատասխանել են ԵԱՀԿ պարտավորություններին և միջազգային չափանիշներին նախընտրական շրջանում և քվեարկության ժամերին»։ Գոտեպնդված ու խրախուսված առաջին հերթին հենց այս հապշտապ, անհիմն ու հանցավոր գնահատականից, որի տակ կար նաեւ Ձեր, պարոն Պրեսկոտ, ստորագրությունը, ավազակապետության պարագլուխները համարձակվեցին իրագործել խաղաղ ցուցարարների մարտիմեկյան բարբարոսական ջարդն ու արյունոտ սպանդը։ Զոհվեց 10 մարդ, վիրավորվեցին տասնյակներ։ Դրան հետեւեցին ամբողջ երկրով մեկ ընդդիմության հազարավոր ներկայացուցիչների զանգվածային հետապնդումները, ահաբեկումները, ձերբակալումները։ Նրանց նկատմամբ հարուցվեցին շինծու քրեական գործեր, մոտ 150 հոգի հայտնվեցին անազատության մեջ, իրականացվեցին տասնյակ ապօրինի դատավարություններ, այսօր էլ դեռ ավելի քան վեց տասնյակ մարդ քաղբանտարկյալ է։
> 
> Դուք, պ-ն Պրեսկոտ եւ Կոլոմբիե, ԵԽԽՎ ամառային նստաշրջանից առաջ հայտարարեցիք, թե Հայաստանի իշխանությունները մեծ առաջընթաց են արձանագրել 1609 բանաձեւի պահանջների կատարման ուղղությամբ, երբ քայլ անգամ չէր արվել, ինչի մասին շատ լավ գիտեիք։ Ձեր, որպես Հայաստանի մասին համազեկուցողների, իշխանահաճո հայտարարություններով եւ կեցվածքով էր պայմանավորված 1609 բանաձեւի պահանջների կատարման ժամկետը եւս վեց ամսով երկարաձգվելը։ Դուք, անշուշտ, քաջ գիտակցում եք, որ դրանով, ի թիվս այլ վնասների, նաեւ նպաստեցիք քաղբանտարկյալներիս անազատության մեջ եւս վեց ամիս պահելուն։ Դրանով դուք նպաստեցիք նաեւ մարտի 1-ի սպանդը չբացահայտելու ՀՀ իշխանության ծրագրին։
> 
> Դուք հսկայական վնաս եք հասցրել նաեւ ձեր ներկայացրած եւրոպական համապատասխան կառույցների հեղինակությանը։ Հայաստանի հասարակությունը, մի կողմից՝ ականատես ու լիուլի տեղեկացված խայտառակ իրողություններին, մյուս կողմից՝ քաջատեղյակ սեփական իշխանությունների՝ բոլոր հարցերը կաշառքով լուծելու «շնորքին» ու սովորությանը, այլ հետեւության չէր կարող հանգել, քան, որ նույն կերպ հարցերը լուծվել են նաեւ ձեր՝ եւրոպական պաշտոնյաներիդ հետ։
> 
> Այս ամենի համար դուք անձնական պատասխանատվություն եք կրում։
> ...


*Աղբյուր*

----------


## Chuk

> *Պատիժը մեղմացվեց*
> 
> 
> Վերաքննիչ քրեական դատարանն այսօր մեղմացրեց ՚Մարտի 1-իՙ քրեական գործով անցնող ժամկետային զինծառայող Կարեն Հայրապետյանի պատիժը: Վերաքննիչ քրեական դատարանը Կարեն Հայրապետյանին առաջադրված մեղադրանքը` Քր.Օր 338 հոդվածի 1-ին մասով (սուտ մատնություն) համարեց հիմնավորված, սակայն մեղմեց նրա պատժի ժամկետը 12 ամսից դարձրեց 3 ամիս:
> 
> Հիշեցնենք, որ Կարեն Հայրապետյանը Կենտրոն եւ Նորք- Մարաշ համայնքների ընդհանուր իրավասության դատարանի կողմից հունվարի 19-ին դատապարտվել էր մեկ տարվա ազատազրկման` սուտ ցուցմունք տալու համար:
> 
> Կարեն Հայրապետյանը ընդհանուր իրավասության դատարանում հայտարարել էր, թե ԱԺ պատգամավոր Մյասնիկ Մալխասյանի եւ նրա վարորդ Արման Շահինյանի դեմ նախաքննական ցուցմուքները կորզվել են քննության խորթ մեթոդների կիրառմամբ: Նա դատարանում հրաժարվել էր իր նախաքննական ցուցմունքներից` նշելով, որ իրեն մաքուր թղթեր են տվել ստորագրելու` իբրեւ բանակ գնալու համար, սակայն այդ թղթերի վրա հետագայում ոչ իր ձեռագրով ցուցմունքներ են գրվել պատգամավորի եւ նրա վարորդի դեմ:
> 
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ Ա1+

----------


## Աբելյան

էս վերջի մի քանի օրվա ընթացքում էլ երկու հոգի ազատվել են

----------


## Chuk

> էս վերջի մի քանի օրվա ընթացքում էլ երկու հոգի ազատվել են


Ժամկե՞տն է լրացել:
Խնդրում եմ նման ինֆորմացիա ունենալիս հրապարակել սույն թեմայում՝ նշելով աղբյուրը:

----------


## Աբելյան

Հայոց Աշխարհ, փետրվարի 28



> Վերաքննիչ դատարանի երեկվա որոշմամբ, անցյալ տարվա մարտի 1-ին ձերբակալված Վարդգես Գասպարիի խափանման միջոց կալանքը փոխարինվել է բնակավայրից չհեռանալու ստորագրությամբ: 
>    Վարդգես Գասպարին նոյեմբերին մեկ տարվա ազատազրկման է դատապարտվել հետընտրական իրադարձությունների կապակցությամբ՝ իշխանության ներկայացուցչի նկատմամբ բռնություն գործադրելու մեղադրանքով:


Չորրորդ Իշխանություն, մարտի 5



> *ՄԻ ՔԱՂԲԱՆՏԱՐԿՅԱԼ ԷԼ "ՆՍՏԵՑ" ՄԻՆՉԵՎ ՎԵՐՋ
> Սոս Գեւորգյանն արդեն ազատության մեջ է* 
> Երեկ 7 քաղբանտարկյալների գործի դատաքննությանը Շենգավիթի դատարանի մոտ հետեւում էր նաեւ Սեւանի բանտից նախօրեին ազատ արձակված քաղբանտարկյալ Սոս Գեւորգյանը: Վերջինս քաղբանտարկյալ Սասուն Միքայելյանի քրոջ որդին է եւ ապօրինի զենք, զինամթերք պահելու համար դատապարտվել էր 1 տարվա ազատազրկման: 
> 
> Հրազդանցի ոստիկանները Գեւորգյանի տան տանիքից "հազար տարվա" ժանգոտ զենքեր էին հայտնաբերել միայն այն բանից հետո, երբ "Սասուն" ջոկատի հրամանատար, ԱԺ պատգամավոր Սասուն Միքայելյանը կանգնեց Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի կողքին: Այսինքն, Սոս Գեւորգյանին ձերբակալելու հիմնական պատճառը Սասուն Միքայելյանի հետ բարեկամական հարաբերություններն էին, այլ ոչ հայտնաբերված զենքերը: Խնդիրն այն է, որ Սոս Գեւորգյանի հանգուցյալ հայրը եւս ազատամարտիկ է եղել եւ զենքերը դեռ մի քանի տասնամյակ առաջ են եղել նրանց տան տանիքում: Սակայն այս հանգամանքը, բնականաբար, հաշվի չառան իրավապահ կոչված մարմինները, նրանց պարզապես պետք էր դատապարտել Սասուն Միքայելյանի քրոջ որդուն, եւ դա նրանք կատարեցին: Նախաքննական մարմինը կարեց, կցեց-կցմցեց գործը, ուղարկեց դատարան, Կոտայքի մարզի Աբովյանի առաջին ատյանի դատարանի դատավոր Հրայր Սարգսյանն էլ "ամենազոր մուրճով" վավերացրեց այն: 
> 
> Բայց հիշեցնենք, որ մինչեւ դատավճիռը, դատավոր Հրայր Սարգսյանը Սոս Գեւորգյանին առանձին հանդիպելով` գործարք էր առաջարկել: Դատավորը Սոսին խոստացել էր հենց դատարանի դահլիճից ազատ արձակել, եթե նա ներողության կամ զղջումի պես մի բան արտասաներ, եթե ոչ գոնե ասեր, թե այդ զենքերը իր հայրն է դրել տանիքում եւ ինքը տեղյակ չէ: Սակայն Սոս Գեւորգյանը դատավորին ուղարկել է չափազանց հեռավոր վայրեր` հիշեցնելով, որ նույն դատավորը Սասուն Միքայելյանի պես հերոսներին էլ է նստեցրել: "Եթե դուք Սասունի նման տղերքին եք դատում, ես ի±նչ ունեմ կորցնելու, ոչ մի բան էլ չեմ ասի, դատեք ինչքան ուզում եք, կարող եք 10 տարի դատել",- հայտարարել էր Սոսը` հրաժարվելով գործարքի գնալ արդարադատություն իրականացնող դատավորի հետ: Հրայր Սարգսյանն էլ հասկանալով, որ Սոս Գեւորգյանը զղջացող չէ, մեկ տարվա ազատազրկման դատապարտեց նրան: 
> 
> Մի խոսքով, Սոս Գեւորգյանը ուղիղ մեկ տարի անցկացրեց կալանավայրում եւ հպարտ դուրս եկավ այնտեղից` պայքարը շարունակելու հաստատակամությամբ: "Ես ազատության մեջ եմ, բայց երբեք ինձ չեմ կարող ազատ զգալ, քանի դեռ Սասուն Միքայելյանի նման հերոսը ազատազրկված է",- երեկ մեզ հետ զրույցում ասաց արդեն նախկին քաղբանտարկյալ Գեւորգյանը` պնդելով, որ ինքը շարունակելու է Սասուն Միքայելյանի հետ պայքարել Հայաստանի Հանրապետության ժողովրդավարացման համար: "Մեր երկրում իսկապես ժողովրդավարության պակաս կա: Մարդիկ լքված են, անպաշտպան են, օրենքներն ընդհանրապես չեն գործում: Ու ամեն օր ավելի է խորանում այս վիճակը: Ասեմ, որ կալանավորված վիճակում ես ինձ ավելի լավ էի զգում, քան այստեղ: Գոնե այնտեղից շատ բան չէինք տեսնում, ականատես չէինք, թե ինչ է կատարվում մեր երկրում, հենց այս դատարանի առաջ",- նշեց Սոս Գեւորգյանը: Վերջինիս համար խիստ վիրավորական է քաղբանտարկյալներին ամեն գնով դատապարտելու իշխանությունների հանդգնությունը: "Եթե Սասունը, Հակոբը, Մյասնիկը ազգի դավաճան են, ովքե±ր են այս ազգի հերոսները: ԱԽՔ Արթուրիկը, թե± Էդիտա Շարմազանովը",- վիրավորված հռետորական հարցադրում արեց Սոսը: 
> ...

----------


## Հայկօ

Ադրբեջանի խորհրդարանում քննարկում են իրենց երկրում ԵԽԽՎ-ի կողմից ճանաչված 27 քաղբանտարկյալներին համաներում շնորհելու հարցը: Բա՞:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ադրբեջանի խորհրդարանում քննարկում են իրենց երկրում ԵԽԽՎ-ի կողմից ճանաչված 27 քաղբանտարկյալներին համաներում շնորհելու հարցը: Բա՞:


Դեմոկրատական երկիր ա, բան չկա ասելու:

----------


## Chuk

> Ջհանգիրյանը կարդաց իշխանությունների դատավճիռը
> 17:58 | Այսօր | ՔԱՂԱՔԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ
> 
> Դատախազի տեղակալ Գագիկ Ջհանգիրյանն այսօր դատարանում հայտարարեց, որ ինքը պաշտպանական ճառի կարիք չունի, ինքը կընթերցի մեղադրական ճառ եւ ուղիղ 2 ժամ իրավաքաղաքագիտական վերլուծության ենթարկեց 2007 թ սեպտեմբերի 21-ից հետո երկրում ստղծված քաղաքական իրավիճակը, եւ դրանից բխող իշխանությունների գործողությունները:
> 
> Ջհանգիրյանի այսօրվա ելույթը, եւ հատկապես դրանում իրավական վերլուծության հատվածը կարելի էր ուսումնամեթոդական ձեռնարկ որակել, որը թերեւս անհրաժեշտ է ոչ միայն շարքային իրավապահներին, այլ շատ բարձրաստիճանների, ում Գագիկ Ջհանգիրյանը մեղադրեց իրավական անգրագիտության մեջ. մասնավորապես փոխոստիկանապետ Ալեքսանդր Աֆյանին, ով մարտի 1-ի "խուզարկությունն" առանց ընթերականների իրականացնելը բացատրել էր 100-ավոր ականատես մարդկանց փաստով:
> 
> Երեւանի Կենտրոն համայնքի ընդհանուր իրավասության դատարանում դատավոր Ժորա Վարդանյանն ու մեղադրող Հովսեփ Սարգսյանը ստիպված էին լսել իշխանությունների եւ իրավապահ մարմինների անողոք քննադատությունը: Իսկ դահլիճում ներկաներն վերապրեցին մեկ ու կես տարի առաջ մեկնարկած պայքարը' դրվագ առ դրվագ: Գագիկ Ջհանգիրյանն իր վերլուծությամբ ապացուցեց եւ հիմնավորեց, որ իշխանություն զավթել են ոչ թե այսօր մեղադրվող քաղաքական գործիչները, այլ "նրանց դատող ռեժիմը": Գագիկ Ջհանգիրյանի ճառն ավելի շուտ "7-ի գործով" պաշտպանական ճառ էր հիշեցնում.
> 
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ Ա1+

----------


## Chuk

*Հայտարարություն*

ԵԽԽՎ գարնանային նստաշրջանին ընդառաջ, դեռ հունվարի 12-13-ին ձեռք գցած և անհետևանք թողած մի քանի ներման դիմում ներկայացրածների ցուցակն ամբողջականացնելու և խնդրագրերի անընդհատությունը ցուցանելու նպատակով, ռեժիմը փորձում է քաղբանտարկյալների վրա ներազդել այս անգամ էլ խորամանկ ու շողոքորթ մեթոդներով, և ամենատարբեր ճանապարհներով ներկայացնել, թե իբրև ազատություն ձեռք բերելու միակ ճանապարհը Սերժիկ Սարգսյանի բարեհաճությունն է։

Զգուշացնում ենք. բոլոր նրանք, ովքեր իբրև բարեկամ կփորձեն ներքոստորագրյալ որևէ քաղբանտարկյալի ցույց տալ այդ ճանապարհը, ոչ միայն կդադարեն բարեկամ լինելուց, այլև կհամարվեն արյունարբու ռեժիմի կամակատարները։

Մենք հաստատում ենք մեր վճռականությունը` արժանապատվորեն կրել ապօրինի անազատությունն իբրև մասնակցություն համընդհանուր ազատության համար մղվող համաժողովրդական պայքարին, իսկ մեր ազատության միակ ընդունելի ճանապարհը համարում ենք համաժողովրդական շարժման հաղթանակը:

*Քաղբանտարկյալներ՝
Ալեքսանդր Արզումանյան
Գագիկ Ջհանգիրյան
Սմբատ Այվազյան
Մուշեղ Սաղաթելյան
Սուրեն Սիրունյան
Տիգրան Մկրտչյան
Լևոն Խաչատրյան
Տիգրան Մելքոնյան
Գևորգ Ղազարյան
Աշոտ Զաքարյան
Հովհաննես Հարությունյան
Քրիստափոր Էլազյան
Վարդան Ղավալբաբունց
Հարություն Ղարիբյան
Մկրտիչ Սափեյան
Ժորա Սափեյան
Արմեն Սիրունյան
Սամվել Կարապետյան
Մարատ Մուշեղյան
Արա Հովհաննիսյան
Վանուշ Դավթյան
Սիմոն Ամիրխանյան
Արամ Բարեղամյան
Արմեն Սարգսյան
Մկրտիչ Աբրահամյան
Արմենակ Աբրահամյան
Ռոման Մնացականյան
Նվեր Ստեփանյան
Արման Բաբաջանյան
Մարզպետունի Այվազյան
Հարություն Ուռուտյան
Աշոտ Մանուկյան
Տաթև Գասպարյան
Գրիգոր Ոսկերչյան
Գևորգ Մանուկյան
Շմավոն Գալստյան
Ֆելիքս Գևորգյան
Պետրոս Մակեյան
Դավիթ Մաթևոսյան*

----------

Kuk (28.03.2009), Տրիբուն (28.03.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

ՇԱՆԹ ՀԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՅԱՆԻ ՀԱՅՏԱՐԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ
Ես` Շանթ Հարությունյանս, հայտնում եմ, որ արդեն 24 օր է, ինչ գտնվում եմ Նուրաբարաշենի հոգեբուժարանում, որտեղ պահվում եմ անմարդկային պայմաններում: Ուզում եմ նշել, որ 24 օր անընդմեջ ես զրկված եմ գեթ10 րոպե զբոսնելու իրավունքից: Փաստորեն, մոտ մեկ ամիս ես ո’չ արեւի երես եմ տեսել, ո’չ մաքուր օդ շնչել: Գիշերները չեմ կարողանում քնել ցրտից: Զրկված եմ տարրական կենցաղային պայմաններից: Վստահ եմ, որ նույնիսկ թուրքերն իրենց գերիների հետ այդպես չեն վարվի, ինչպես ինձ հետ վարվում են Հայաստանի առողջապահության նախարարությունը, դատաիրավական համակարգը:
Հայտարարում եմ, որ դատավոր Մնացական Մարտիրոսյանն իմ նկատմամբ կայացրել է ոչ թե դատահոգեբուժական փորձաքննության ենթարկեյու որոշում, այլ ուղղակի’  դատավճիռ: Ռուսական  ԿԳԲ-ն վախենալով, որ իմ դատավարության ընթացքում հասարակությունը կհասկանա, թե ռուսական կայսրությունն ինչպիսի մահացու թշնամի է անկախ Հայաստանի համար, ինչպես նաեւ կըմբոստանա ներկա վարչակարգի դեմ` Հայաստանում իր գործակալներին հանձնարարեց իմ նկատմամբ կիրառել պատմության մեջ աննախադեպ դատավճիռ: Դատավոր Մնացական Մարտիրոսյանն առանց դատաքննություն իրականացնելու, իմ նկատմամբ դատավճիռ կարդաց: Իմ հանդեպ կայացրած դատավճիռը բացառիկ է նրանով, որ այն համարվում է գաղտնի դատավճիռ:

Հայտնում եմ ձեզ, որ դատավորը վճռել է իմ ազատազրկման ժամկետը, որը հատուկ որոշումով գաղտնի է պահվում հասարակությունից, ինչպես նաեւ այդ գաղտնի դատավճռով որոշվել է զրկել ինձ մարդկային տարրական պայմաններից` զբոսանքից, բաղնիք-զուգարանից եւ այլն: Հայաստանում գոյություն ունի դատապարտյալներին  պահելու մի քանի ռեժիմ` կախված դատապարտյալի կատարած հանցանքի վտանգավորությունից: Դրանք կոչվում են` «բաց» ռեժիմ, «կիսաբաց» կամ «կիսափակ» ռեժիմ եւ «փակ» ռեժիմ: Դատավորի կողմից իմ նկատմամբ կայացված գաղտնի դատավճռում ազատազրկման ժամկետից հետո, կարմիր թանաքով նշված է ռեժիմի անունը, եւ այն կոչվում է` անմարդկային  ռեժիմ:

Ուզում եմ տեղեկացնել նաեւ, որ գաղտնի դատավճռում հստակ նշված է, որ արգելվում է տեսակցություն կամ հեռախոսակապ հարազատներիս հետ` իմ ազատազրկման ողջ ընթացքում:

Շանթ Հարությունյան

----------

Chuk (09.04.2009), Kuk (09.04.2009), Norton (10.04.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

> *Շանթ Հարությունյանին ազատ են արձակել*
> 
>              Այսօր «Վարդաշեն» քրեակատարողական հիմնարկից ազատ է արձակվել «7-ի գործով» մեղադրվող Շանթ Հարությունյանը:       
> 
> Փորձագետների եզրակացությամբ' «հանցագործություն» կատարելու պահին Շանթ Հարությունյանը եղել է անմեղսունակ»: Հենց այս հիմքով էլ նրա դեմ հարուցված քրեական գործը կարճվել է:
> 
> Հիշեցնենք, որ Շանթ Հարությունյանը մեղադրվում էր մարտի 1-ի կազմակերպման եւ սահմանադրական կարգը բռնի տապալելու համար:      
> 
> Իսկ դատավորի որոշմամբ նա բավականին երկար ժամանակ գտնվում էր հոգեբուժարանում, ուր նրան հարկադրաբար տեղափոխել էին' դատահոգեբուժական փորձաքննության ենթարկելու նպատակով:


Էս մի գործը այսպես սվաղեցին։ Հաջորդ գործերը փակելու համար երևում է պիտի եզրակացնեն, որ գործ կարողներն են եղել անմեղսունակ։ Ուրիշ տարբերակ մտքովս չի անցնում։

----------

murmushka (13.05.2009), Rammer (13.05.2009), Աբելյան (13.05.2009), Տրիբուն (13.05.2009)

----------


## ministr

*Հովիկ Աբրահամյան. «Նախագահը մայիսի 28-ին համաներում կհայտարարի»* 

Հայաստանի նախագահ Սերժ Սարգսյանը մայիսի 28-ին համաներում կհայտարարի «Մարտի 1»-ի գործով կալանավորվածների նկատմամբ: Այդ մասին հինգշաբթի օրը «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանին հայտնեց Ազգային ժողովի նախագահ Հովիկ Աբրահամյանը: 
Պատասխանելով «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանի հարցին` Ազգային ժողովի նախագահը ասաց. - «Անկախության ազգային տոնի առթիվ` մայիսի 28-ին, հանրապետության նախագահը հայտարարությամբ հանդես կգա համաներման մասին»:

Երկուշաբթի օրը խորհրդարանի նիստում Հովիկ Աբրահամյանը համոզմունք էր հայտնել, որ 2008 թվականի մարտի 1-2-ի իրադարձությունների առնչությամբ կալանավորված Ազգային ժողովի երեք պատգամավորների հետ կապված գործընթացները «ունենալու են դրական արդյունք»:

Խորհրդարանի նստաշրջանի օրակարգը հաստատելիս, երբ «Ժառանգություն» խմբակցության պատգամավոր Ստեփան Սաֆարյանը հարցրեց, թե ինչո՞ւ օրակարգում ընդգրկված չէ կալանավորված պատգամավորներ Մյասնիկ Մալխասյանի, Հակոբ Հակոբյանի, Սասուն Միքայելյանի կողմից ապրիլի 9-ից շրջանառության մեջ դրված նախագիծը` իրենց պատգամավորական անձեռնմխելիությունը վերականգնելու վերաբերյալ, Հովիկ Աբրահամյանը պատասխանել էր. - «Մենք գործընթացներին հետեւում ենք: Ես համոզված եմ, որ այդ գործընթացները դրական են ընթանում եւ մենք ունենալու ենք դրական արդյունք: Ես նույնպես մտահոգ եմ, որ մեր երեք գործընկերների այդ գործընթացները ստանան դրական լուծում»

«Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանի խնդրանքին` այս առումով լրացուցիչ պարզաբանումներ տալ, Ազգային ժողովի նախագահը արձագանքել էր, թե չի կարող բացել փակագծերը, հավելելով` «բայց դուք իմ խոսքին հավատացեք եւ վստահեք»:

Մայիսի 28-ին Հայաստանում նշվում է Հանրապետության օրը:

azatutyun.am

----------


## murmushka

> Հնարավոր համաներումը չի ոգեւորում ՀԱԿ-ին
> 19:03 | Այսօր | ՔԱՂԱՔԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ
> 
> «Անկախության ազգային տոնի առթիվ` մայիսի 28-ին, հանրապետության նախագահը հանդես կգա համաներման մասին հայտարարությամբ»,- այսօր «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանին ասել է Աժ նախագահ Հովիկ Աբրահամյանը:
> 
> Հիշեցնենք, որ այս քառօրյայի սկզբում պարոն Աբրահամյանը ակնարկել էր, որ անազատության մեջ գտնվող Աժ պատգամավորների հարցը դրական լուծում է ստանալու: «Դուք իմ խոսքին հավատացեք եւ վստահեք»,- ասել էր Աբրահամյանը:
> 
> ԱԺ նախագահի ենթատեքստով հայտարարությունները ՀԱԿ-ին առանձնապես չի ոգեւորել:
> «Երբ բոլոր քաղբանտարկյալները կհայտնվեն ազատության մեջ, այդ ժամանակ կխոսենք»,- «Ա1+»-ին ասաց ՀԱԿ-ի կենտրոնական շտաբի համակարգող Լեւոն Զուրաբյանը:
> ...


http://a1plus.am

----------

Chuk (21.05.2009), Norton (22.05.2009), Rammer (22.05.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Երկուշաբթի օրը խորհրդարանի նիստում Հովիկ Աբրահամյանը համոզմունք էր հայտնել, որ 2008 թվականի մարտի 1-2-ի իրադարձությունների առնչությամբ կալանավորված Ազգային ժողովի երեք պատգամավորների հետ կապված գործընթացները «ունենալու են դրական արդյունք»:


Սրանց մուտիլոկեն չափ ու սահման չի ճանաչում: Համաներումը տարածվում է միայն նրանց վրա, ու համար դատական պրոցեսն արդեն ավատրտված է, մեղադրանքն ապացուցված է, դատավճիռը կայացել է: Այսինք Յոթի վրա այդ պոտենցիալ համաներում չի տարածվելու այսպես թե այնպես: Այն լավագույն դեպքում կտարածվի արդեն դատվածների վրա, ենթադրենք Ջհանգիրյանի: Բայց նաև ենթադրում եմ, որ եթե նույնիսկ համաներում հայտարարվի, ապա պայմանները կլինեն այնպիսին, որ դուրս կգան միայն անվտանգները, իսկ Ջհանգիրյանն իր պատիժը կկրի լիարժեք: 

Մյուս կողմից, համաներումով ուրախանալն էլ ենթադրում է, որ մենք համաձայնվում ենք ավազակապետության կողմից կայացված դատավճիռների հետ:




> Եթե իշխանությունները որոշել են համաներում անել, դա նշանակում է, որ իրենք էլ են ընդունում, որ իրենց հարուցած* գործերը խայտառակ կերպով փլուզվել են*


Հետևապես, համաձայն չեմ Զուրաբյանի այս մտքի հետ, քանի որ համաներումով իշխանությունները փաստորեն հայտարարում են, որ իրենք բարի կամք են դրսևորում հանցագործների նկատմամբ, քնաի որ դատարաններում նրանց մեղքն ապացուցվել է: *Գործերը փաստացի չեն փլուզվել, քանի որ կայացվել են դատավճիռներ:*

----------

Հայկօ (22.05.2009)

----------


## Rammer

Լևոնը վերջին 3 միտինգներին համագործակցության, երկխոսության, կոչ էր անում...մի գուցէ  երկրի  վիճակը, ի դեմս արտսքին մարտահրավերների,  այնքան բուրդ  է, որ այդ միությունը իրոք կայանա...չգիտեմ...սպասենք մի քիչ: Ամեն դեպքում Լևոնը միտինգեից մեկի ժամանակ նամյոկ արեց, որ նման բան հնարավոր է ու այդ չգիտեմ ինչ կառավարության լինել չլինելը կորոշի ժողովուրդը...
Տրիրբուն ջան մինչև 28-ը մի քանի օր կա, հնարավոր է այդ 6 -ի համար էլ արագացված կարգով էքստերն լուծումներ տրվեն...

----------


## ministr

Տղեք իմ մոտ էն տպավորություննա ստեղծվում, որ քիչ ա մնում նախագահականի դեմը ցույց անեք "Ո'չ համաներմանը" կարգախոսով:

----------


## Kuk

> Տղեք իմ մոտ էն տպավորություննա ստեղծվում, որ քիչ ա մնում նախագահականի դեմը ցույց անեք "Ո'չ համաներմանը" կարգախոսով:


Իհարկե ո՛չ համաներմանը, քանի որ չկան մեղավորներ, կան շինծու հարուցված գործեր, կան խեղկատակ դատավորներ և դատախազներ, կան անմեղ մեղադրյալներ, կան խոշտանգված վկաներ, կան նաև վաճառված և ստրկացած, բարոյականությունից զրկված և հոգեկան հիվանդ վկաներ: Այս դեպքում ի՞նչ համաներման մասին կարող է խոսք լինել: Ներում են մեղավորին, անմեղին արդարացնում են:

----------


## Վիշապ

Համաներված քաղբանտարկյալի ազատությունը կարող է և վտանգավոր լինել. Նոր սադրանքներ, նոր թխած գործեր, մարդիկ կան, որոնց համար հնարավոր է բանտում ավելի անվտանգ է, քան ազատության մեջ… կամ էլ մի հաշիվ է։




> Մութ գործերն ու գաղտնի թղթապանակը
> 
> ՀՀ ոստիկանությանը մոտ կանգնած «ՉԻ» աղբյուրները փոխանցում են, որ իր տան շքամուտքում սպանված փոխոստիկանապետ Գևորգ Մհերյանի չհրկիզվող պահարանից վերջերս իր գործընկերները բավականին հետաքրքիր փաստաթղթեր են հայտնաբերել։ Նույն տեղեկությունների համաձայն՝ այդ փաստաթղթերում վարկաբեկիչ նյութեր կան ՀՀ գլխավոր դատախազի տեղակալ, քաղբանտարկյալ Գագիկ Ջհանգիրյանի վերաբերյալ։
> 
> Ոստիկանության բարձրաստիճան սպաները չեն բացառում, որ այդ թղթապանակի հայտնաբերման հետ է կապված հոկտեմբերի 27-ից հետո Հայաստանից փախած Նաիրի Բադալյանի վերադարձը։ Ինչպես հայտնի է, Բադալյանը երկար տարիներ բնակվում էր ԱՄՆ-ում և այսօր հաճախ է խոսում այն մասին, թե վերադարձել է իր ոտնահարված իրավունքները պաշտպանելու և վերականգնելու համար։ 
> Թե ինչ մութ գործեր են մշակվում Հայաստանի հատուկ ծառայություններում՝ ընդդեմ Գագիկ Ջհանգիրյանի, դեռ հայտնի չէ։ Բայց այս երկու փաստերը միմյանց հետ համադրելուց հետո արդեն բավականին հետաքրքիր բան է ստացվում։ Սպասենք նոր, ավելի հետաքրքիր ու, ինչո՞ւ չէ, նաև վտանգավոր զարգացումների։ 
> 
> Tert.am

----------

Kuk (22.05.2009), Հայկօ (22.05.2009)

----------


## Rammer

> Իհարկե ո՛չ համաներմանը, քանի որ չկան մեղավորներ, կան շինծու հարուցված գործեր, կան խեղկատակ դատավորներ և դատախազներ, կան անմեղ մեղադրյալներ, կան խոշտանգված վկաներ, կան նաև վաճառված և ստրկացած, բարոյականությունից զրկված և հոգեկան հիվանդ վկաներ: Այս դեպքում ի՞նչ համաներման մասին կարող է խոսք լինել: Ներում են մեղավորին, անմեղին արդարացնում են:


Kuk ջան մի օր, չեմ հիշում որ հաղորդման ժամանակ էր, Զարուհին էր հյուրը ու ասում էր, եթե չեմ սխլավում, որ ներման և համաներման մեջ կա տարբերություն և համաներման մեջ կարող են լինել նաև մարդիկ ովքերի իրենց մեղավոր չեն ճանաչում...

----------


## Kuk

> Kuk ջան մի օր, չեմ հիշում որ հաղորդման ժամանակ էր, Զարուհին էր հյուրը ու ասում էր, եթե չեմ սխլավում, որ ներման և համաներման մեջ կա տարբերություն և համաներման մեջ կարող են լինել նաև մարդիկ ովքերի իրենց մեղավոր չեն ճանաչում...


Rammer ջան, հարցը էդ բառի մեջ չի, հարցը նրանում ա, թե ինչպես դա կներկայացվի հանրությանը. որպես ներում քրեական հանցագործների՞ն, թե՞ անմեղ անձանց հիմնարար իրավունքների վերականգնում. խոսքս վերաբերում ա ազատ տեղաշարժվելուն, բնակության վայրի ազատ ընտրությանը և այլն, այն բոլոր հիմնարար իրավունքները, որոնցից փաստացի զրկվում է կալանավայրում գտնվող անձը: Էս ա կարևորը, թե ինչ կասեն հանրությանը, թեչէ էդ բառը ներում կհնրի, համաներում կհնչի, թե արդարացում, էդ նշանակություն չունի:

----------


## Rammer

> Rammer ջան, հարցը էդ բառի մեջ չի, հարցը նրանում ա, թե ինչպես դա կներկայացվի հանրությանը. որպես ներում քրեական հանցագործների՞ն, թե՞ անմեղ անձանց հիմնարար իրավունքների վերականգնում. խոսքս վերաբերում ա ազատ տեղաշարժվելուն, բնակության վայրի ազատ ընտրությանը և այլն, այն բոլոր հիմնարար իրավունքները, որոնցից փաստացի զրկվում է կալանավայրում գտնվող անձը: Էս ա կարևորը, թե ինչ կասեն հանրությանը, թեչէ էդ բառը ներում կհնրի, համաներում կհնչի, թե արդարացում, էդ նշանակություն չունի:


Ես ուզում էի ասել, որ այն քաղբանտարկյալները որոնք համաներումով կազատվեն, ավտոմատ կերպով չի նշանակում որ ընդունում են իրենց մեղքը...Սա ասում էի իրավաբանությաւն տեսակետից...
Իսկ հանրության առումով: Եթե իրոք նման բան լինի հայլուրականները դա իհարկե ներկայացնելու են որպես սուրբ սարգիսի մարդասիրական, մեծահոգության ու գթության դրսևորում ու ֆոնի վրա էլ  լինելու չոռնի պլաշը...Բայց վստահ եմ մոտոակա հանրահավաքին  կամ հայտարարության միջոցով ՀԱԿ-ը կներկայացնի թե իրականում ինչ եղավ...

----------

Kuk (22.05.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տղեք իմ մոտ էն տպավորություննա ստեղծվում, որ քիչ ա մնում նախագահականի դեմը ցույց անեք "Ո'չ համաներմանը" կարգախոսով:


Շատ ճիշտ տպավորություն ա, քանի որ մեր ուզածն արդարադատությունն է, ու արդարացման դատավճռիները ու ոչ թե սելջուկների քցած կռճոններով ուրախանալը:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես ուզում էի ասել, որ այն քաղբանտարկյալները որոնք համաներումով կազատվեն, ավտոմատ կերպով չի նշանակում որ ընդունում են իրենց մեղքը...Սա ասում էի իրավաբանությաւն տեսակետից...


Ռամեր ջան, մեզ հույս տալու համար բառախաղի հետևից ենք ընկել: Իրավաբանության տեսանկյունից համաներում նշանակում է *պատժից ազատել*: Պատիժ կրում են նրանք ովքեր մեղավոր են ճանաչվել դատարան կողմից: Թե ամեն մեկը ինքը իրեն ինչ է ճանաչում, դա իրավաբանության հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի: Այսինք, եթե դու ընդունում ես համաներումը, ավտոմատ համաձայնվում ես այն բանի հետ որ դու մեղավոր ես եղել ու դրա համար պատիժ ես կրել:  

Տեսել ես չէ՞ էն բերդերի մասին պատմող կինոները, էն որ նոր նստողին հարցնում են «դու ինչի՞ համար ես նստում», ասում ա «ես անմեղ եմ», ասում են «ստեղ սաղս էլ անմեղ ենք, դու ասա ինչի համար ես նստում»:

----------


## Rammer

> Ռամեր ջան, մեզ հույս տալու համար բառախաղի հետևից ենք ընկել: Իրավաբանության տեսանկյունից համաներում նշանակում է *պատժից ազատել*: Պատիժ կրում են նրանք ովքեր մեղավոր են ճանաչվել դատարան կողմից: Թե ամեն մեկը ինքը իրեն ինչ է ճանաչում, դա իրավաբանության հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի: Այսինք, եթե դու ընդունում ես համաներումը, ավտոմատ համաձայնվում ես այն բանի հետ որ դու մեղավոր ես եղել ու դրա համար պատիժ ես կրել:  
> 
> Տեսել ես չէ՞ էն բերդերի մասին պատմող կինոները, էն որ նոր նստողին հարցնում են «դու ինչի՞ համար ես նստում», ասում ա «ես անմեղ եմ», ասում են «ստեղ սաղս էլ անմեղ ենք, դու ասա ինչի համար ես նստում»:


Տրիբուն ջան քո ասածը իմ ասածին վնաս չիիիիի :Smile:  Լսել ես էս երգը?
Ես ասում եմ, որ ներում և համաներում դրանք իրավաբանության մեջ տարբեր բաներ են... Հմօ ես? Այո երկու դեպքում եմ էլ պատժից ազատում են, բայց տարբեր են հետևանքները, իսկ քանի որ մեր դեպքում գործը վերաբերվում է ՔԱՂբանտարկյալներին, այս դեպքում տարբեր են քաղաքական հետևանքները...
Չկա տարբերություն Մյասնիկ Մալխասյանը կամ մյուսները ներման խնդրագրեր գրեն ամենայան հայոց սուրբ հեր տեր մեր մարդ կնիկ նարկոշ շանը, որ ներում շնորհի, և նրա` որ համաներում է շնորհվում դեբիլի կողմից քաղաքական դրթապաճառներից ելնելով????? Կոնկրետ այս դեպքում տարբերությունը ահռելի է, առաջինը հենց հասարակության` վերաբերմունքի, ընկալման առումով...

P.S. Կարծեմ համաներման դեպքում կարող ես դատավճիռը բողոքրկել այլ ատյաններում, իսկ ներման դեպքում ոչ...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես ասում եմ, որ ներում և համաներում դրանք իրավաբանության մեջ տարբեր բաներ են...


Չգիտեմ իրավաբանության տեսանկյունից տարբերություն կա, թե ոչ, պետք ա Ռեալ Մադրիդին հարցնել: Բայց ըստ բովանդակության իմ համար նույն բանն են, ուղղակի ներում են են մեկին կամ մի քանի հոգու, համաներում են մի վախտ մարդու, կամ բոլորին: Համա, տիպա, համահայկական, համաշխարհային, ու սենց: Ստացվավ հայոց լեզվի նուրբ ու բարակ կողմերը զրույց:


> P.S. Կարծեմ համաներման դեպքում կարող ես դատավճիռը բողոքրկել այլ ատյաններում, իսկ ներման դեպքում ոչ...


Էս պահը չհասկացա, ապեր: Համաներումից հետո ի՞նչ դատավճռի վիճարկել ու ում կողմից:

----------

Բիձա (19.07.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Եթե տարբերություն ես ուզում, ապա Նախագահը լիազորվախ է ներում շնորհել առանձին դատապարտյալների: Ասենք, քո ասածի հիման վրա, երբ դատապարտյալը նամակ/խդնրանք/պաղատանք է ներկայացնում նախագահին: բայց համաներում անելու համար դիմում է ԱԺ-ին, ու ԱԺ-ն է համաներում անում: Սա արված է նրա համար, որ նախագահը լիազորություն չունենա մի անգամից բռնելու ու սաղին տուն թողնելու, բայց բացառիկ դեպքերում առանձին մարդկանց կարող է ներում շնորհել: Ու էլի տարբերություն չա - ներման ու համաներման միջև տարբերությունը ընդամենը ներվողների թվի մեջ է:

----------


## Rammer

> Չգիտեմ իրավաբանության տեսանկյունից տարբերություն կա, թե ոչ, պետք ա Ռեալ Մադրիդին հարցնել: Բայց ըստ բովանդակության իմ համար նույն բանն են, ուղղակի ներում են են մեկին կամ մի քանի հոգու, համաներում են մի վախտ մարդու, կամ բոլորին: Համա, տիպա, համահայկական, համաշխարհային, ու սենց: Ստացվավ հայոց լեզվի նուրբ ու բարակ կողմերը զրույց: 
> Էս պահը չհասկացա, ապեր: Համաներումից հետո ի՞նչ դատավճռի վիճարկել ու ում կողմից:


Լավ ընդունում եմ, որ քո համար տարբերություն չկա...Փաստորեն քո համար տարբերություն չկա թե մարդը մեղավոր էր դատվեց թե անմեղ էր բայց գլխին սարքին նսցտրին...Պռոբլեմ չկա...
Բայց իմ համար օրինակ շատ մեծ նշանակություն ունի: 
Եթե քաղկալանավորներից մեկ ներման խնդրագիրա  գրում իմ ու քո նախագահ Սերժ Ազատիչ Սարգսյանին, ստեղ մի րոպե ամաչեմ, հա ուրեմն, 
1. այս դեպքում իմ համար իր կրած բոլորրրր չարչարանքները, տառապանքները, զրկանքները էտ նստած ժամանակը լրիվ արժեզրկվում է և այդ մարդը իմ համար դառնում է Սերժի պուտանակեն իր բոլոր բարոյահոգեբանական կերտվածքով...
2. Քաղաքական տեսակետից, Սերժը շտապ մի հատ շոու է կազմակերպում, մոտավերպես հետևյալ բովանդակությամբ
" Սիրելի հայրենակիցներ, բարեկամներ, հարազատներ և վերջապես Ծիգռան Սարգսյան: ՄԵնք այս մեկ տարի է պնդում էինք որ ընդիմությունը ատելություն սերմանելով ուզում էր զավթել իշխանությունը և սասաներ մեր պետակնության հիմքերը: Նրանց ուզածը միայն աթոռն էր: Ու երբ մենք նրանց մեղադրում էին զանգավածաին անկարգությունների, զինված.....(մնացածը չեմ հիշում )-ի մեջ նրանք ասում էին թե այդ ամենը սուտ է, այդ ամենը սարքված գործեր են, որ դա քաղաքական պատվեր է...Ահա ձեզ նրանց ներման խնդրագրերը, որտեղ նրանք իրենց մեղավոր են ճանաչում: Այս մարդիկ ընդունում են որ մեղավոր 10 զոհվածների համար:..." Ու ստեղ մտնում ա դուդուկը.... հլը էլ չեմ ասում թե Եվրոպայում ոնց կջղայնանան...
3. Համաներում հայատարավում է ինչ որ հոդվածով դատվածների վրա: Դատել են, դատավճիռը կայացված է, այդ ժամանակ համանրում է հայտարարվում ու քեզ ազատում են...Բայց դու կարող ես էլի բողոքարկել դատավորի վճիռը վերականգնելու համար արդարությունը:

Ու էսքանից հետո մեկը կգնա միտինգ կամ կասի որ ինքը ՀԱԿ-ի անդամ է, խոսքը վերաբերվում է ներման դեպքին? :Hands Up:

----------


## ministr

> Շատ ճիշտ տպավորություն ա, քանի որ մեր ուզածն արդարադատությունն է, ու արդարացման դատավճռիները ու ոչ թե սելջուկների քցած կռճոններով ուրախանալը:


Բայցինչպես կյանքը ցույց ա տալիս, ցանկության դեպքում ճանճ սպանելու վրա էլ մի ահագին հոդված կքանդակեն և հայդա կլեչատնի արև տեսնելու, ոնց որ ջհանգիրյանի դեպքում: Այսինքն էն գործ փլուզվել բան էդ գիշերային հեքիաթներ են... իհարկե գործը սարքովի էի, բայց դեռ ոչ մեկի գործը չի փլուզվել և չի էլ կարող փլուզվել, քանի որ դատավորը ամբողջ համակարգին դեմ չի գնա` սեփական շահերից ելնելով: Այսինքն մինչև վերջ գործերը մնալու են "թեմայի մեջ": Բայց իմ կարծիքով հարցը մի քիչ այլ է,  եթե ազատ արձակեն էդ մարդկանց, ապա ընդդիմությունը կկորցնի մի շատ կարևոր կռվան, այն է քաղբանտարկյալների առկայությունը: Իսկ մնացած հարցերը դառնում են երկրորդական, քանի որ Մարտի 1-ը միջազգային հանրությունը վաղուց մարսել է, մեկ մեկ միայն բխկոցներ են գալիս: Դրանով արդեն Սեմնեբիներին և մնացածին ոչ մի բան չի խանգարի ասել, որ մեզ մոտ ամեն ինչ նորմալ է, մարդկանց բռնել էին բաց թողեցին էլ ինչ եք ուզում? 
Մի հատ հլա էն բռնվածներին հարցնենք, տեսնենք չեն ուզում դուրս գալ ?

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Լավ ընդունում եմ, որ քո համար տարբերություն չկա...Փաստորեն քո համար տարբերություն չկա թե մարդը մեղավոր էր դատվեց թե անմեղ էր բայց գլխին սարքին նսցտրին...Պռոբլեմ չկա...


Հոպ, ապեր, սխալ մի մեկնաբանի ասածներս, մինչև մնացախը կարդամ: Հսկայական տարբերություն կա: Հարցը նրանում է, որ եթե արդեն դատել են, ու մեղավոր են ճանաչել, ուրեմն մեղավոր ես, քո սիրած իրավաբանության տեսանկյունից: Մնացածը, արդեն բարոյականության խնդիրներ են: Հիմա, եթե քեզ դատել, նստացրել են, մեղավոր են ճանաչել ու պատիժ ես կրում, դու ոչ թե պիտի համաներման տակ ընկնես, ու ասես անմեղ էի համաներեցին, այլ պիտի արդարացման դատավճիռ պահանջես: Ջոգա՞ծ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> 3. Համաներում հայատարավում է ինչ որ հոդվածով դատվածների վրա: Դատել են, դատավճիռը կայացված է, այդ ժամանակ համանրում է հայտարարվում ու քեզ ազատում են...Բայց դու կարող ես էլի բողոքարկել դատավորի վճիռը վերականգնելու համար արդարությունը:


Այ էս պահը չգիտեմ: Բայց որ ասում ես, համաձյնվում եմ: Ուրեմն, սկզբունքորեն կարելի ա համաներման տակ ընկենլ, ազատվել, հետո բողոքարկել, ու ասել արդարացրեք: Հիմա հասկացա ինչ ես ուզում ասել:

----------


## Rammer

> Հոպ, ապեր, սխալ մի մեկնաբանի ասածներս, մինչև մնացախը կարդամ: Հսկայական տարբերություն կա: Հարցը նրանում է, որ եթե արդեն դատել են, ու մեղավոր են ճանաչել, ուրեմն մեղավոր ես, քո սիրած իրավաբանության տեսանկյունից: Մնացածը, արդեն բարոյականության խնդիրներ են: Հիմա, եթե քեզ դատել, նստացրել են, մեղավոր են ճանաչել ու պատիժ ես կրում, դու ոչ թե պիտի համաներման տակ ընկնես, ու ասես անմեղ էի համաներեցին, այլ պիտի արդարացման դատավճիռ պահանջես: Ջոգա՞ծ:


Տրիբուն ախպեր կա բողոքրկելու հնարավորություն, եթե դու գտոնւմ ես որ դատավորը անասուն ա ու սխալ որոշում է ընդուն ել, ուրեմն կարող ես բողոքարկել մինչև եվրոդատարան քո անմեղությունը ապացուցելու համար...Իսկ ներում հայցելու դեպքում դու վեջ ասում ես հա ապեր դուք արդար ինձ դատում ես մեղավոր ինձ պատժել եք լավ եք արել... բայց ես զղջում եմ սերժիկ հոպար... քաք եմ կերել գնացել Լևոնի կողքին եմ կանգնել... դու ես իմ հոպարը վերջ

----------


## Chuk

Լրիվ չեմ կարդացել, չեմ հասցնի, 2 բառ գրոտեմ:
Մեջ կռվում են երկու մարդիկ.
*Տրամաբանող մարդ.* ով հասկանում է համաներման ողջ աբսուրդը, չի ընդունում դա, գտնում, որ անմեղ մարդուն պիտի արդարացնեն, ոչ թե «ներեն»:
*Զգացմունքային մարդ.* ով ուզում է, որ այդ մարդիկ հնարավորինս շուտ վերադառնան իրենց ընտանիքների գիրկը, երջանկացնեն կանանց ու երեխաներին, վերականգնեն առողջությունը:

Ու գիտե՞ք: Երևի ամեն դեպքում թքած: Մեկա հայաստանյան դատարանները գործերը կարելու են, կեղծելու են ու մեղավոր են հանելու, ավելի լավ ա, թող թեկուզ «ներման» տեսքով տուն գան, մեկ է ժողովրդի բանական հատվածը ամեն ինչ հասկանում է, ամեն ինչ գիտի, իսկ նրանց անմեղությունը վաղ թե ուշ փաստագրվելու էլ է՝ հեչ որ չէ Եվրոապական դատարանում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ախպեր կա բողոքրկելու հնարավորություն, եթե դու գտոնւմ ես որ դատավորը անասուն ա ու սխալ որոշում է ընդուն ել, ուրեմն կարող ես բողոքարկել մինչև եվրոդատարան քո անմեղությունը ապացուցելու համար...


Ընկեր, էս  գիտեմ է: Բայց համաներումից հետո կարաս թե չէ չգիտեմ: Ու մեկ էլ որ համաներում պռծնում են, կանես թե չէ, էտ էլ չգիտեմ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ամեն ինչ գիտի, իսկ նրանց անմեղությունը վաղ թե ուշ փաստագրվելու էլ է՝ հեչ որ չէ Եվրոապական դատարանում:


Էշ մի սատկի, գարուն կգա - էս էլ քեզ *համբերատար մարդը*:

----------

Հայկօ (22.05.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> հայցելու դեպքում դու վեջ ասում ես հա ապեր դուք արդար ինձ դատում ես մեղավոր ինձ պատժել եք լավ եք արել... բայց ես զղջում եմ սերժիկ հոպար... քաք եմ կերել գնացել Լևոնի կողքին եմ կանգնել... դու ես իմ հոպարը վերջ


Ամեն դեպքում, ապեր, փիս թոզ փչոցի ա, ու յոթի վրա չի տարածվելու: Կամ էլ ով գիտի, մեր փնթի ու անտաշ երկրում հնարավոր ա տարածեն նաև նախնական կալանքի տակ գտնվողների վրա, ու ասեն, էն հոդվածներով որոնցով ձեզ *ուզում ենք* դատենք, անցած լինի, գնացեք տներով: Կարող ա նույնիսկ ասեն, էս հոդվածներով առաջիկա երկու տարում ով դատվի, էս համաներման տակ ա ընկնում: Մարդիկ սահմանադրությունը զուգարանի թուղթ են սարքել, ի՞նչ ա եղել:

----------


## Rammer

> Ամեն դեպքում, ապեր, փիս թոզ փչոցի ա, ու յոթի վրա չի տարածվելու: Կամ էլ ով գիտի, մեր փնթի ու անտաշ երկրում հնարավոր ա տարածեն նաև նախնական կալանքի տակ գտնվողների վրա, ու ասեն, էն հոդվածներով որոնցով ձեզ *ուզում ենք* դատենք, անցած լինի, գնացեք տներով: Կարող ա նույնիսկ ասեն, էս հոդվածներով առաջիկա երկու տարում ով դատվի, էս համաներման տակ ա ընկնում: Մարդիկ սահմանադրությունը զուգարանի թուղթ են սարքել, ի՞նչ ա եղել:


Տրիբուն ջան հիմա մի բանա ասա, գնամ կոֆե խմեմ էլի ...Քո համար կա տարբերություն թե քաղբանտարկյալները ներման խնդրագրեր են գրում ու ազատվում են թե Սերժը առանց խնդրագրի համաներում ա շնորհում...Ինչ էլ ասես ընդունելու եմ...

----------


## Հայկօ

Ջուրը չտեսած՝ բոբիկանում ենք:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Քո համար կա տարբերություն թե քաղբանտարկյալները ներման խնդրագրեր են գրում ու ազատվում են թե Սերժը առանց խնդրագրի համաներում ա շնորհում..


Մտածում եմ: Չեմ կողմնորոշվել: Գաղտնիք ա: Փող տուր ասեմ: 

Կա, ամեն դեպքում: Համաձայն եմ: Բայց որ խորանում ես, նույն զահրումարն ա ստացվում: Պռոստը մի դեպքում առաձին քաղբանտարկյալներ էin խնդրագիր-ղազագիր գրում, ու իրանn ազատում էին, ու ողջ պատասխանատվությունն ընկնում էր իրenc վրա, իսկ այս դեպքում ազգովի ենք ղազագիր գրում, ու ողջ պատասխանատվությունը վերցնում ենք ազգովի վրեքս: Քանի որ փաստացի փեչատում ենք Սերժի կերած բողկերը - բռնել, անկապ նստցնել, տփել, հետո էլ, լաաաաաաաաաաավ, որ էտքան սաղով ուզում եք, ներում եմ՝ օպտըմ:

----------


## Chuk

> Էշ մի սատկի, գարուն կգա - էս էլ քեզ *համբերատար մարդը*:


Իսկ ավելի լա՞վ ա, որ էդ նույն բանին բերդում նստած համբերատար սպասեն, ասենք մի 5 տարի  :Think:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ասենք մի 5 տարի


Երկու տարի, իրեք տալու են, մեկն արդեն նստել են: 
Յոթի վրա էլ չի տարածվելու, եթե նույնիսկ համաներում լինի: Դատախազության տարածած էն պայթաաաաած հայտարարությունն էլ քեզ նվեր: Որ մեռնելով էլ լինի, սրանք յոթին պիտի նստացնեն: Գուզես հավատ գուզես, չէ: Բայց որ ես ասում էի Գագոյին երեք տարի են տալու, անկախ ամեն ինչից, մարդիկ հույս ունեին, որ փլուզված դատով չեն կարա տան: Ու ի՞նչ:

----------


## Chuk

> Երկու տարի, իրեք տալու են, մեկն արդեն նստել են: 
> Յոթի վրա էլ չի տարածվելու, եթե նույնիսկ համաներում լինի: Դատախազության տարածած էն պայթաաաաած հայտարարությունն էլ քեզ նվեր: Որ մեռնելով էլ լինի, սրանք յոթին պիտի նստացնեն: Գուզես հավատ գուզես, չէ: Բայց որ ես ասում էի Գագոյին երեք տարի են տալու, անկախ ամեն ինչից, մարդիկ հույս ունեին, որ փլուզված դատով չեն կարա տան: Ու ի՞նչ:


Ես էլ ասում եմ, որ սենց թե նենց տալու են, ու զուտ մարդկայնորեն ինձ համար նախընտրելի ա, որ իրանք ազատության մեջ լինեն, բայց մի պայմանով. վաղ թե ուշ իրանց անմեղությունը պետք ա փաստագրվի ու ֆիքսվի, որ ինչքան նստել են, անիմաստ են նստել ու որ «համաներումն» էլ աբսուրդ գործոն ա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես էլ ասում եմ, որ սենց թե նենց տալու են, ու զուտ մարդկայնորեն ինձ համար նախընտրելի ա, որ իրանք ազատության մեջ լինեն,


Չէ բռատ, չհասկացար: Յոթին, համ տալու են, համ էլ լրիվ նստելու են: Համաներումը յոթի վրա, այսինք դեռ դատական քննությամն ընթացքի մեջ գտնվողների վրա, չի տարածվելու, ամեն դեպքում:

----------


## Chuk

> Չէ բռատ, չհասկացար: Յոթին, համ տալու են, համ էլ լրիվ նստելու են: Համաներումը յոթի վրա, այսինք դեռ դատական քննությամն ընթացքի մեջ գտնվողների վրա, չի տարածվելու, ամեն դեպքում:


Իսկ ես ընդհանուր էի ասում, բոլորի, ոչ թե 7-ի (արդեն 6-ի) մասին: Ուղղակի պետք ա ոչ թե ասեի տալու են, այլ «տվել կամ տալու են»:

----------


## Chuk

հ.գ. որքան գիտեմ եվրոպաներից պահանջ կա, որ հաշվի չառնեն դատավճիռ կա, թե չէ, ու բացառված չի, որ կռուտիտների մեխանիզմով տարածվի նաև պատգամավոր քաղբանտարկյալների վրա:

----------


## Rammer

Եթե բոլոր ազատեն շատ հետաքրքիր է լինելու հետո...

----------


## Chuk

> Եթե *բոլորին ազատեն* շատ հետաքրքիր է լինելու հետո...


Բացառվում ա:

----------


## Վիշապ

Սկզբունքորեն ոչ մի տարբերություն չկա թե քաղբանտարկյալին Սերժ Սարգսյանը «մեծահոգաբար» համաներել է, թե քաղբանտարկյալը «զղջացել» խնդրագիր է գրել ու էլի մեծահոգաբար «ներվել է»։ Ինչի իշխանություններին կարելի է անբարոյական ձևերով պահել իշխանությունը, իսկ ընդդիմադիրներին չի կարելի անբարոյական ձևերով նրանց դեմ պայքարել։ Քաղբանտարկյալը գրում է խնդրագիրը, հետո դուրս գալիս ազատություն ու պասլատ անում բոլորին։ Գ–ությու՞ն է… Բա ո՞ր մեկը գ–ություն չի։ Հլը առաջին դեպքում Սերժն ա ձեռ առնում սաղին, իսկ երկրորդ դեպքում հնարավոր է, որ քաղբանտարկյալն է ձեռ առնում Սերժին։ Սենց անասուն պայմաններում անասունության դեմ պայքարի ցանկացած միջոց արդարացված է։

----------

Elmo (22.05.2009), Բիձա (19.07.2009)

----------


## Rammer

> Բացառվում ա:


Ինչու? Կամ ում չեն ազատի?

----------


## Chuk

> Ինչու? Կամ ում չեն ազատի?


Ես ի՞նչ իմանամ  :Smile: 
Չեմ հավատում որ կազատեն ասենք Դավիթ Մաթևոսյանին կամ Պետրոս Մակեյանին, բացառում եմ, որ ազատեն Ալեքսանդր Արզումանյանին: Իսկ ընդհանրապես իրանց մտածելակերպն էնպիսին ա, որ միշտ էլ ոմանց կուզեն պատանդ թողնել:

----------


## Elmo

Ցանկացած առիթ պետք ա օգտագործեն ու դուրս գան: Ի՞նչ իքնակեղեքում, ի՞նչ բոյկոտելով «համաներման» մերժում: Դառավ սահմանադրական ճանապարհով իշխանափոխությունը: Որը այդպես էլ տեղի չունեցավ, ու իմ կարծիքով սահմանադրական ոչ մի ճանապարհով տեղի չի էլ ունենա: Ոչ էլ սահմանադրական ճանապարհով քաղբանտարկյալ կազատվի բանտից, քանի սահմանադրությունը սրանց ձեռն ա: Լավ էլ «համաներումը» պետք ա ընդունեն, դուրս գան ու հրապարակային ելույթներ ունենան, պատմեն ինչ ա կատարվել իրանց հետ ու ինչի են ընդունել այսպես կոչված «համաներումը»:

----------

dvgray (22.05.2009), Բիձա (19.07.2009)

----------


## Rammer

> Ես ի՞նչ իմանամ 
> Չեմ հավատում որ կազատեն ասենք Դավիթ Մաթևոսյանին կամ Պետրոս Մակեյանին, բացառում եմ, որ ազատեն Ալեքսանդր Արզումանյանին: Իսկ ընդհանրապես իրանց մտածելակերպն էնպիսին ա, որ միշտ էլ ոմանց կուզեն պատանդ թողնել:


 :LOL:  :Ok: 
Չուկ ջան իրանց որ մնա բոլոր ՀԱԿ-ի ակտիվիստներին պատանդ կպահեն...Բայց աչքիս գործներս դրսումը բուրդա լի...Մենակ դրսի ճնշման տակ կամ ոչ իշխանափոխության մասին երկխոսության պայամանավորվածության դեպքում( Էտ ել ես եմ բացառում) սրանք այդ քայլին կդիմեն...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Սկզբունքորեն ոչ մի տարբերություն չկա թե քաղբանտարկյալին Սերժ Սարգսյանը «մեծահոգաբար» համաներել է, թե քաղբանտարկյալը «զղջացել» խնդրագիր է գրել ու էլի մեծահոգաբար «ներվել է»։ Ինչի իշխանություններին կարելի է անբարոյական ձևերով պահել իշխանությունը, իսկ ընդդիմադիրներին չի կարելի անբարոյական ձևերով նրանց դեմ պայքարել։ Քաղբանտարկյալը գրում է խնդրագիրը, հետո դուրս գալիս ազատություն ու պասլատ անում բոլորին։ Գ–ությու՞ն է… Բա ո՞ր մեկը գ–ություն չի։ Հլը առաջին դեպքում Սերժն ա ձեռ առնում սաղին, իսկ երկրորդ դեպքում հնարավոր է, որ քաղբանտարկյալն է ձեռ առնում Սերժին։ Սենց անասուն պայմաններում անասունության դեմ պայքարի ցանկացած միջոց արդարացված է։


Վիշապ, ես ստեղ կանգնեցի, ու էլ բան չեմ գրում; Ճիշտ ես ասում;

----------

Բիձա (19.07.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> Սենց անասուն պայմաններում անասունության դեմ պայքարի ցանկացած միջոց արդարացված է։


վաղուց ժամանակն է համարժեք քայլեր անելու: Գնալով ավելի ու ավելի է սեղմվելու օղակը:

----------


## Chuk

> ՄԻԹԵ ՀՈՎԻԿ ԱԲՐԱՀԱՄՅԱՆԸ ՀԵՏ Է ԿԱՆԳՆՈՒՄ ԽՈՍՔԻՑ
> Ազգային ժողովի նախագահի մամուլի քարտուղար Նաիրի Պետրոսյանը ի պատասխան Արմենպրես գործակալության հարցման, թե ինչպես կմեկնաբանի Հովիկ Աբրահամյանի “վերագրվող” հայտարարությունները համաներման հնարավորության մասին, ասել է.
> 
> “Լրագրողների հետ զրուցելիս Ազգային ժողովի նախագահ Հովիկ Աբրահամյանը չի բացառել համաներման հնարավորությունը ` հայտնելով  իր բարի ցանկությունը: Նշենք, որ համաձայն Հայաստանի Հանրապետության Սահմանադրության Հանրապետության Նախագահին է վերապահված նման առաջարկությամբ հանդես գալու իրավունքը, որից հետո միայն Ազգային ժողովն այն պետք է հայտարարի”:


Աղբյուր՝ lragir.am


Սովորական փիառ ակցիայի հոտ ա գալիս:

----------

Ձայնալար (22.05.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> *Մահացել է Ջհանգիրյանի հայրը*
> 13:23 | Այսօր | ՔԱՂԱՔԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ
> 
> Երեկվանից  կարճաժամկետ ազատության մեջ է ՀՀ գլխավոր դատախազի նախկին տեղակալ Գագիկ Ջհանգիրյանը:
> 
>  Այսօր հանկարծամահ է եղել նրա 80-ամյա հայրը' Վրեժ Ջհանգիրյանը: Երեկ երեկոյան, երբ պարզ է դարձել, որ նա մահամերձ է, Գագիկ Ջհանգիրյանի պաշտպանները դիմել  են ՀՀ վերաքննիչ քրեական դատարանի դատավոր Արշակ Խաչատրյանին: Վերջինս  որոշում է կայացրել մինչեւ հունիսի 3-ը, ժամը 20:00-ը կարճաժամկետ արձակում տրամադրել  Գագիկ Ջհանգիրյանին:
> 
> «Այս պայմաններում, քանի որ ցավոք սրտի, մահացել է նրա հայրը, մենք նորից կդիմենք ազատության ժամկետը երկարացնելու խնդրանքով»,- «Ա1+»-ի հետ զրույցում ասաց Գագիկ Ջհանգիրյանի պաշտպան Երվանդ Վարոսյանը: Անցած տարի էլ մահացել էր Գագիկ Ջհանգիրյանի մայրը:
> 
> ...


Ա1+

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մահացել է Ջհանգիրյանի հայրը


Ինքը նստած, համ մայրը մահացավ համ հայրը:

----------


## Kuk

> *Իսկ ո՞ւր էին իրավապահները մինչեւ մարտի 1-ը*
> 
> 
> ԱԺ պատգամավոր Սասուն Միքայելյանի պաշտպան Հովիկ Արսենյանը կարծում է, որ շինծու քրեական գործ է հարուցվել իր պաշտպանյալի նկատմամբ:
> 
>  Մեղադրողը  պահանջել էր Սասուն Միքայելյանին դատապարտել 9 տարվա ազատազրկման:
> 
> «Ոչ միայն Սասուն Միքայելյանին, այլ նաեւ մյուսներին քրեական պատասխանատվության են ենթարկում միայն մի նպատակով' ընդամենը քաղաքական հայացքների պատճառով: Եվ այստեղ քրեական հարթությունում դիտարկել երեւույթը չի կարելի: Առավել եւս մեղադրողը այդպես էլ չկարողացավ բերել փաստական տվյալներ, թե զանգվածային անկարգություններ ինչպես են կազմակերպել»,- «Ա1+»-ի հետ զրույցում ասաց Սասուն Միքայելյանի պաշտպան Հովիկ Արսենյանը:
> 
> ...


*Ա1+*

----------


## Chuk

> *10 օր ժամանակ` Սասուն Միքայելյանին ազատելու համար*
> 
> 
> Այսօր ուղիղ մեկ ժամ ուշացումով սկսված ԱԺ պատգամավոր Սասուն Միքայելյանի դատական նիստը անմիջապես հետաձգվեց:
> 
> Դատավոր Հրայր Սարգսյանն այսօր պետք է հրապարակեր վճիռը, սակայն քանի որ Սասուն Միքայելյանը վատառողջության պատճառով չէր կարողացել ներկայանալ դատարան, այն հետաձգեց մինչեւ հունիսի 22-ը, ժամը 11:00-ն: Ի դեպ, նա որեւէ կերպ չպատճառաբանեց այդ ուշացումը :
> 
> Հիշեցնենք, որ «Սասուն» ջոկատի հրամանատար Սասուն Միքայելյանը մեղադրվում է մարտի 1-ին զանգվածային անկարգություններ կազամակերպելու եւ ապօրինի զենք զինամթերք պահելու մեջ: Մեղադրող դատախազը նրա համար պահանջել է 9 տարվա ազատազրկում:
> 
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ Ա1+

----------

Vaho (18.06.2009)

----------


## Rammer

> «10 օր ժամանակ, որ ազատ արձակեն Սասուն Միքայելյանին եւ մյուս ազատամարտիկներին, այլապես խոստանում ենք փակել Հրազդանի «կալցավոն» եւ թույլ չտալ Սերժ Սարգսյանին ու Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանին անցնել այնտեղով: Մեզ վանատուրցի են ասում, մեր խոսքը գործ է»,-ասացին նրանք:


Սա կարող է շատ լավ սկիզբ լինել համընդհանուր ընդվզման համար... :Think:  Եթե լինի իհարկե...Ամեն դեպքում ակտիվ ու վճռական գործողությունների կողմնակիցների համար շատ լավ ինքնադրևորման ոլորտ է ստեղծվում :LOL:

----------

Chuk (18.06.2009)

----------


## Vaho

Էտ կալցավոն են վախտ պետքա փագեին, երբ էտ նագլիները , որոշեցին Սասուն Միքայելյանին ձեռբակալեն, այ էտ վախտվանից եր պետք դրանց դեմը ուլտիմատում դնել :Angry2:

----------


## ministr

Էդ ինչ կալցավոյա որ սաղ օրը Սերժը գնում գալիսա?

----------


## Vaho

Երևի Ծաղկաձոր տանող ճանհապարնա

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Սա կարող է շատ լավ սկիզբ լինել համընդհանուր ընդվզման համար... Եթե լինի իհարկե...Ամեն դեպքում ակտիվ ու վճռական գործողությունների կողմնակիցների համար շատ լավ ինքնադրևորման ոլորտ է ստեղծվում


Հակասահմանադրական ո պրովոկացիոն կոչեր մի արա: Ժողովուրդը ավանտյուրաների չի գնա: Հարգեք դատարանի որոշումը:

----------


## Rammer

*«Ոչ մի պատերազմով անցած տղու ձեռք չէր տալու, որ հանրապետությունում լարվածություն լինի». Հակոբ Հակոբյան*

Այսօր պաշտպան Մելանյա Առուստամյանի պաշտպանական ճառից անմիջապես հետո քաղբանտարկյալ Հակոբ Հակոբյանը հանդես եկավ և պաշտպանական ճառով, և վերջին խոսքով: Հակոբյանն իր ճառը սկսեց՝ խոսելով քսան տարի առաջ սկսված Շարժումից: Նա նշեց, որ այդ ժամանակ իրենց միակ նպատակն էր պաշտպանել ՀՀ սահմանները, պաշտպանել Ղարաբաղի ժողովրդին ու ազատագրել տարածքները, և հիմնական հաջողություններն արձանագրեցին 1992թ., այնուհետև, որ 1994թ. Ղարաբաղը դարձավ բանակցային կողմ: «Հետո եկավ 1998 թվականը, բոլորս էլ հիշում ենք այդ թվականի պատմությունը, որ ադրբեջանցիները համաձայնվել էին, որ Շուշին ու Լաչինը մնար, բայց տարածքների զիջումներ լինեին ու տաս տարի հետո հանրաքվեի արդյունքում ճանաչվեր Ղարաբաղի անկախությունը: Եվ մեր թիմը՝ Վազգեն Սարգսյանի գլխավորությամբ, չենք համաձայնվել, ու Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը հրաժարական տվեց»,- նշեց Հակոբ Հակոբյանը:

Խոսելով Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի մասին՝ Հակոբյանը նշեց, որ ուզում էին Քոչարյանին, քանի որ նա ղարաբաղցի էր, և հույս ունեին, որ դրանով հարցը ավելի հեշտ կլուծվի: Սակայն կարճ ժամանակ անց տեղի ունեցավ «Հոկտեմբերի 27», հետո տասը տարի հանրապետությունում լարվածությունը բերեց նրան, որ բանակցությունները ձգձգվեցին: Հասնելով 2008 թվականի նախագահական ընտրություններին՝ Հակոբ Հակոբյանն ասաց, որ Շարժման մեջ ընդգրկված բոլոր երկրապահների տները խուզարկել են։
Ինչ վերաբերում է Ազատության հրապարակում հավաքվելուն, Հակոբյանը նշեց. «Եթե Ազատության հրապարակում օրինակ հիսուն-հարյուր հոգի մարդ կար, երկու-երք օրվա ընթացքում ԱԱԾ-ի ու ՆԳ-ի շնորհիվ համատարած խուզարկություններից հետո եռապատկվեց, քառապատկվեց: Ու այն, ինչ կատարվեց մեր հետ, կապ չունի: Ես մտածում եմ, որ ամիսը մեկ Սերժ Սարգսյանը հանդիպումներ է ունենում Ալիևի հետ, որն ամբողջ աշխարհը տեսնում է, պիտի ցույց տար, որ էդ հրամանատարներին, խանգարող մասսային փակում են, որ թուրքերը մի քիչ իրանց հանգիստ զգան, լավ զգան, որպեսզի նա մնա»,- նշեց Հակոբյանը:

Քաղբանտարկյալի խոսքով՝ պատերազմով անցած տղաները, որ հայի վիրավոր, կամ զոհ էին տեսնում, լացում էին, ու այսօր անհնար է, որ նրանք կատարեին այն արարքները, որ նրանց մեղսագրվում են: «Տենց հրամանատար չկար, որ Շարժման հետ կապ չունանար: Լավ, չեմ հասկանում, Սերժ Սարգսյան, դու մեր հետ ճանապարհ անցած մարդ ես, էդ ոնց եղավ, որ դու էլ մեր հետ միասնական Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի հրաժարականն էիր պահանջում, անցավ մի քանի տարի, էդ ամբողջ զորքը եկավ քեզ դեմ»,- ասաց Հակոբյանը:

Նա նաև նշեց է, որ այս ամենը կշարունակվեր, եթե կարողանային ապացուցել այն ամենը, ինչում իրենց մեղադրում են, կամ եթե կարողանային կոտրել Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին ու Շարժումը: «Բայց փառք Աստծո, որ էդ մարդը չկոտրվեց ու ապացուցեց, որ էն տղերքը, որոնք անցել են էդ ճանապարհը, ոչ թե խուժան են, հեղափոխականներ են, այլ հերոս մարդիկ են: Չնայած բոլորից Էնքան եմ շնորհակալ, որ համարյա մոռացված էինք, պատմություն սարքեցին մեր բոլոր տղերքին: Շնորհակալ եմ ձեզանից. Եթե մի տասը թուրքի գյուղ էլ գրավեինք` էդքան անուններս չէր բարձրանա, որքան դուք օգնեցիք մեզ, որ մեր ռեյտինգը բարձրացավ, իսկ մնացածը՝ մենք էդ եղածի մեջ կապ չունենք: Ես անձամբ չեմ նեղանում, վիրավորված չեմ, ես ԱԺ-ում էլ ասեցի, եթե իմ կյանքի խնդիրն ա դրված, որ էս երկրում խաղաղություն լինի, ամեն ինչ օրինավոր լինի, ես խնդիր չունեմ, եթե ցմահ էլ լիներ: Ոչ մի պատերազմով անցած տղու ձեռք չէր տալու, որ հնարապետությունում լարվածություն լիներ»,- հավելեց Հակոբ Հակոբյանը:


Tert.am

----------

murmushka (19.06.2009), Ձայնալար (18.06.2009)

----------


## Աբելյան

Ալեքսանդր Արզումանյանը, Հակոբ Հակոբյանը, Մյասնիկ Մալխասյանն ու Սուրեն Սիրունյանը դատապարտվել ու "համաներվել են": Ովքեր ուզում են էսօր իրանց տենան, կարան Սարյանի այգի գան ժամը 18-ին:
Սասուն Միքայելյանին քանի որ 8 տարի են տվել, ինքը չի ներվել:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> *Դատարանից դուրս եկան միասին*
> 
> «Անօրինական դատավճիռ էր: Մենք պահանջելու ենք արդարացում: Ես մինչեւ վերջ վճռական եմ լինելու: Դատավճիռը բողոքարկելու ենք ու հասնելու ենք արդարացման եւ օրինականություն ենք հաստատելու մեր երկրում»,- այսօր այսպես ընդունեց իր դատավճիռը մարտի 1-ի գործով մեղադրվող, ԱԺ պատգամավոր Մյասնիկ Մալխասյանը:   
> 
>             Այսօր Կենտրոն եւ Նորք-Մարաշ համայնքների ընդհանուր իրավասության դատարանում միեւնույն ժամին 2 տարբեր դատավորների կողմից հրապարակվեցին մարտի 1-ի գործով մեղադրվող, ԱԺ պատգամավորներ Մյասնիկ Մալխասյանի եւ Հակոբ Հակոբյանի դատավճիռները:
> 
> Մյասնիկ Մալխասյանին եւ Հակոբ Հակոբյանին դատարանը ՀՀ Քրեական օրենսդրության 316 հոդվածի 2-րդ մասով եւ 38 հոդվածով առաջադրված մեղադրանքով ճանաչեց անմեղ: Քր. Օր-ի  225 հոդվածի 2-րդ մասով(«Զանգվածային անկարգությունների կազմակերպում») նրանց ճանաչեց մեղավոր եւ դատապարտեց 5 տարի ժամանակով: Մեղադրող կողմը պահանջել էր 6 տարվա ազատազրկում նրանց համար:
> 
> Սակայն ԱԺ հունիսի 19-ի' համաներում հայտարարելու որոշմամբ մեղադրվող պատգամավորները, դատարանի որոշմամբ, ազատվեցին պատիժը կրելուց: Նրանց նկատմամբ կիրառված' իբրեւ խափանման միջոց կալանավորումը, վերացվեց եւ   դատարանի որոշմամբ' նրանք դատական նիստի դահլիճից անհապաղ ազատ արձակվեցին:
> ...





> *Մեկը կհանձնի մանդատը, մյուսը' ոչ*
> 15:01 | Այսօր | ՔԱՂԱՔԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ
> 
> Մի քանի ժամ առաջ համաներման արդյունքում ազատ արձակված պատգամավորներ Հակոբ Հակոբյանն ու Մյասնիկ Մալխասյանն լրագրողների հետ զրույցում հայտնեցին , որ նրանցից մեկը կշարունակի իր պատգամավորական գործունեությունը, իսկ մյուսը' ոչ:
> 
> «Գնամ ԱԺ, ի՞նչ անեմ,-  ասաց Մյասնիկ Մալխասյանը' նկատելով,-Գնամ եւ  նստե՞մ այն մարդկանց կողքին, որոնք չգիտեմ' ինչպես բնութագրե՞լ. Հակոբ Հակոբյանը բնութագրել է»:
> 
> Նա հավելեց, թե բանտում նստած ժամանակ շատ ավելի հանգիստ է եղել, քան ԱԺ-ում. «Ես շատ ավելի ազատ եմ եղել, հանգիստ եմ եղել բանտում, քան թե պետք է գնայի, նստեի ԱԺ-ում, քվեարկեի եւ օրինականցնեի մարտի 1-ի սպանդը, օրինականցնեի արտակարգ ռեժիմը, որը մտցրեց Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանը»: 
> 
> ...


a1plus.am

----------

Chuk (22.06.2009), Norton (23.06.2009), Rammer (22.06.2009)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> *Ազատ արձակեցին' դատապարտելով*
> 
> «Պայքարը շարունակվում է»,- այսօր դատարանի դահլիճից ազատ արձակվելով' հայտարարեց  Ալեքսանդր Արզումանյանը: Նա հետ միասին ազատ արձակվեց  մարտի 1-ի քրեական գործով  Արզումանյանի հետ մեղադրվող Սուրեն Սիրունյանը: Մեղադրող կողմը Արզումանյանի համար պատիժ էր պահանջել 6, իսկ Սիրունյանի համար 5 տարի ազատազրկում: Թեեւ Արզումանյանի եւ Սիրունյանի պաշտպանները դատարանից պահանջել էին արդարացնել իրենց պաշտպանյալների, սակայն  դատավոր Մնացական Մարտիրոսյանը մեղադրական վճիռ կայացրեց:  Մարտիրոսյանի հրապարակված վճռում Ալեքսանդր Արզումանյանը ազատազրկման դատապարտվեց 5, իսկ Սիրունյանը 4 տարի ազատազրկման: Նրանք նկատմամբ կիրառվեց համաներում եւ դատարանի դահլիճից ազատ արձակվեցին: Ազումանյանին եւ Սիրունյանին դատարանի բակում սպասում էին նրանց հարազատներն ու Հայ Ազգային կոնգրեսի անդամները: Նրանց դիմավորեց նաեւ մարտի 1-ի զոհերից' Գոռ Քլոյանի հայրը' Սարգիս Քլոյանը: «Ես միշտ ձեր կողքին եմ եղել»,- Արզումանյանին ասաց զոհվածի հայրը:
> 
>  Արզումանյանն ու Սիրունյանը շնորհակալություն հայտնեցին  բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր արդեն մեկ տարուց ավել է իրենց կողքին են եւ շարունակում են պայքարը: Արզումանյանը լրագրողներից ներողություն խնդրեց այսօր նրանց հարցերին չպատասխանելու համար, քանի որ այդ պահին արդեն ազատ էր արձակվել Մյասնիկ Մալխասյանը, ով նրանց սպասում էր Մյասնիկյանի արձանի մոտ:
> 
> Մոտ մեկ տարի ազատազրկումից հետո Ալեքսանդր Արզումանյանը, Մյասնիկ Մալխասյանն ու Սուրեն Սիրունյանը հանդիպեցին  Մյասնիկյանի արձանի մոտ, որտեղ 2008թ մարտի 1-ին' վերջին անգամ հանդիպել էին ազատության մեջ: Այսօր ազատ արձակված Հակոբ Հակոբյանը Մյասնիկյանի արձանի մոտ չէր: Նա ազատ արձակվելուց հետո անմիջապես գնացել էր Աբովյան, որտեղ պետք է հրապարակվեր Սասուն Միքայելյանի դատավճիռը, որի նկատմամաբ համաներումը չի տարածվում եւ նրա համար մեղադրող կողմը պահանջել է 9 տարի ազատազրկում: Մյասնիկյանի արձանի մոտից Աբովյան մեկնեցին նաեւ Ալեքսանդր Արզումանյանը, Մյասնիկ Մալխասյանն ու Սուրեն Սիրունյանը: Հավաքված ժողովրդին, որոնք շնորհավորում էին միմյանց, չզսպելով արցունքները' ազատ արձակվածները խոստացան հանդիպել   այսօր ժամը 18.00-ին Սարյանի արձանի մոտ: Նրանց հեռանալուց հետո' հավաքվածները դեռ վանկարկում էին. *«Պայքար, պայքար մինչեւ վերջ»*:


a1plus.am

----------

Chuk (22.06.2009), Rammer (22.06.2009), Ուրվական (22.06.2009), Տրիբուն (22.06.2009)

----------


## murmushka



----------

Chuk (23.06.2009), Rammer (23.06.2009)

----------


## armena

Վերջը քանի՞ հոգու ազատեցին

----------


## Rammer

*Ի ՊԱՇՏՊԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ՄԱՐԴՈՒ` ՍԱՐԳԻՍ ՀԱՑՊԱՆՅԱՆԻ*

1998-ին, երբ խմբագրում էի «Երկրապահ» թերթը, առիթ ունեցա առնչվելու Արցախյան պատերազմին մասնակցած տասնյակ մարդկանց, ովքեր որեւէ կուսակցության հովանու տակ գոյացած կազմակերպությունների անդամ չէին` երկրապահներ, վետերաններ, ազատամարտիկներ... Ուստի եւ` չունեին որեւէ գրքույկ, իսկ նորակազմ պետության պաշտպանության նախարարությունն այդ ամենը հասցնում էր գրանցել իր նվազ հնարավորությունների սահմանում: Այդ առնչությամբ գրեցի, թե տերովին տերն է տարել, իսկ անտերին` գելը: Հաղթական զինադադարից անցել է 15 տարի, սակայն համակարգված մոտեցում չկա ու չկա: Արցախի եւ Հայաստանի պաշտպանության նախարարությունների արխիվներում այսօր իբրեւ թե չկան փաստեր, որ քաղաքական հայցքներով իշխանություններին անհաճո մարդը` Սարգիս Հացպանյանը, մասնակցել է պաշտպանական գործին: Դրանից առավել վտանգավոր ու ճակատագրական է այն, որ այդ նախարարությունների ղեկավարության, ինչպես Սունդուկյանը կասեր, խղճի արխիվներում եւս նման բան չկա: Այդ չգոյությունն է մեր անվտանգության էությունը, ապագան:

Թեեւ խնդիրը չէի ուզենա քաղաքականացնել, սակայն այն հիմնականում հենց քաղաքական է: Պատերազմն Արցախում էր եւ Հայաստանի սահմանամերձ շրջաններում, իսկ այսօր հենց Արցախն ու սահմանամերձ շրջաններն են կիսադատարկվել` վիճարկելի դարձնելով տղաների կռվի հանունը: Եվ սա այդ հանունի միակ խեղումը չէ: Այսօր արդեն կարելի է մտածել, որ կռիվն այն բանի համար էր, որ Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանից մինչեւ Ալվինա Զաքարյան հնարավորություն ստանային ատելությամբ լքելու իրենց բնօրրանն ու Երեւան տեղափոխվելու, ինչպես նաեւ արգելելու, որ Հայաստանում ապրելու տարրական իրավունք ունենան Ժիրայր Սեֆիլյանի ու Սարգիս Հացպանյանի պես ազնվական հայորդիները: Մարդու հենց այս տեսակն է խանգարում լքողներին, ուրացողներին, նյութապաշտներին, ուստի ամեն բան արվում է նրանց բանտարգելելու, արտաքսելու, ոչնչացնելու համար:

Սարգիս Հացպանյանին հանդիպել եմ Պաշտպանության նախարարության «Զինվոր» պաշտոնաթերթի խմբագրությունում, ուր եկել էր զինվորական արտահագուստով եւ զինված` երկու այլ սփյուռքահայերի հետ, որոնց միջոցները փոձում էր ծառայեցնել Արցախի Մարտակերտի շրջան պարենային եւ այլ օգնություն հասցնելու համար: Իմ անմիջական ղեկավարներ Գագիկ Մանասյանի եւ Վահան Իշխանյանի հանձնարարությամբ ես հարցազրույց անցկացրի նրանց հետ, իսկ պարոն Հացպանյանը թարգմանչի դերում հանդես եկավ: Հիշում եմ` խմբագրությամբ նեղացել էինք, որ իր ամենատարածված լուսանկարը, որ տեղ է գտել անգամ մեր դպրոցական դասագրքերի` «Մոր ձեռքերը» բանաստեղծության նկարազարդման մեջ, առաջինը «Զինվոր» թերթին չէր տրամադրվել: Փառք Աստծո, Քելբաջարում արված լուսանկարի պատվելի հեղինակն էլ է ողջ-առողջ: Մեր Սարգիս Հացպանյանին պետք չէ շփոթել այլոց զորիբալայանների հետ:

Քաղկալանավոր եղբայրներիցս որեւէ մեկը չի ընդունել ոչընտիրի համաներում ասվածի` որպես ինքնուրույն գործոն լինելը, բայցեւ` չի հրաժարվել եվրոպական այդ կիսաքայլից. մենք մեզ հենց Եվրոպայի մաս ենք համարում: Ուստի եվրոպական քաղաքական այդ ակցիան պետք է տարածվի նաեւ Սարգիս Հացպանյանի վրա: Իսկ Արցախի եւ Հայաստանի պաշտպանության նախարարություններում ուրանալով զլանում են որեւէ տեղեկանք տրամադրել Արդարադատության նախարարությանը, որ պարոն Հացպանյանը մասնակցել է պատերազմին, որ բացառապես նրա ջանքերի շնորհիվ պատերազմի տարիներին եւ հետագայում հսկայական օժանդակություն է ցուցաբերվել Մարտակերտի շրջանին: Եվ սա օրինաչափ է, քանի որ Տիգրանակերտի վրա կառուցված Աղդամը մեր հայրենիքը չէ, քանի որ Մարտակերտում կամ Ասկերանում ապրելու փոխարեն նախընտրվում են Ռուսաստանի քուչեքն ու Երեւանի գեղոէլիտար տները: Ճիշտ են վարվում մանրախնդիր իշխանությունները. պետք է վերադաստիարակել Հացպանյանին, որ հաջորդ անգամ Փարիզը Մարտակերտի հետ չփոխի, որ հաջորդ անգամ Հայրենիքի պաշտպանությանը մեկնելուց առաջ հոմո-սովետիկուսներից պահանջի լրացնել իր «աշխատանքային տաբելը» եւ նախապես տեղեկանք վերցնի առ այն, որ ինքը գոյություն ունեցող Մարդ է ու Զինվոր:

Որ մեր իշխանությունները տմարդի են եւ մանրախնդիր, գաղտնիք չէ, սակայն հույժ վտանգավոր է, երբ հազարամյա երազ մեր պետությունն իսպառ կորցրել է մարդկային դեմքը: Եթե Մարդուն անգամ մեկ ժամ ավելին անազատության մեջ պահելու հնարավորություն ունենան նրանք, ապա չեն վարանի դա անել. դա նրանց ինքնահաստատման, ինքնամխիթարանքի, ինքնարժեւորման միակ ձեւն է: Սարգիս Հացպանյանն Ազատության համար մարտնչել է Արցախի լեռներից մինչեւ Ազատության հրապարակ, եւ նրա վարձքն ինքը Ազատությունն է: Կհասկանա՞ն սա Ազատության մանրապճեղ լլկիչները, թե՞ հերթական անգամ կխայտառակեն մեր պետությունն ու ազգն աշխարհի առջեւ:

ՄԻՔԱՅԷԼ ՀԱՅՐԱՊԵՏԵԱՆ
Պահպանողական կուսակցության նախագահ

----------


## Բիձա

> : Բայց իմ կարծիքով հարցը մի քիչ այլ է,  եթե ազատ արձակեն էդ մարդկանց, ապա ընդդիմությունը կկորցնի մի շատ կարևոր կռվան, այն է քաղբանտարկյալների առկայությունը: Իսկ մնացած հարցերը դառնում են երկրորդական, քանի որ Մարտի 1-ը միջազգային հանրությունը վաղուց մարսել է, մեկ մեկ միայն բխկոցներ են գալիս: Դրանով արդեն Սեմնեբիներին և մնացածին ոչ մի բան չի խանգարի ասել, որ մեզ մոտ ամեն ինչ նորմալ է, մարդկանց բռնել էին բաց թողեցին էլ ինչ եք ուզում?


Է թող ասեն, դրանից ինչ է փոխվում էստեղ կամ էնտեղ՞. Եթե ընդիմության հինմնական կովանը բանտարկյալներն են, ապա ինչ որ բան ճիշտ չի ընդիմության ճամբարում. Իսկ եթե Սեմնեբիի ասելուն խանգարելու համար են մարդիկ նստած, ապա դա շատ թանկ գին ա., բաստուրմից ու կոնյակից էլ թանկ.

----------


## dvgray

> Է թող ասեն, դրանից ինչ է փոխվում էստեղ կամ էնտեղ՞. Եթե ընդիմության հինմնական կովանը բանտարկյալներն են, ապա ինչ որ բան ճիշտ չի ընդիմության ճամբարում. Իսկ եթե Սեմնեբիի ասելուն խանգարելու համար են մարդիկ նստած, ապա դա շատ թանկ գին ա., բաստուրմից ու կոնյակից էլ թանկ.


տո ինչի մենակ էտ ա՞ 
բռնին էն խեղճ տղուն՝ Նիկոլին "ինքնակամ" բանտ ուղարկին, ասելով որ իրա բանտում գտնվելը պայքարը կթեժացնի: իսկ պայքարի իրական, բնական թեժ ժամանակ էլ մարդկանց բռնին տուն ուղարկին, թե գնացեք տներներտ, որ Սերժին չթուլացնենք: հիմա ինչ՞ խաղ են խաղում:  կարաս՞ ասես

----------


## Rammer

> տո ինչի մենակ էտ ա՞ 
> բռնին էն խեղճ տղուն՝ Նիկոլին "ինքնակամ" բանտ ուղարկին, ասելով որ իրա բանտում գտնվելը պայքարը կթեժացնի: իսկ պայքարի իրական, բնական թեժ ժամանակ էլ մարդկանց բռնին տուն ուղարկին, թե գնացեք տներներտ, որ Սերժին չթուլացնենք: հիմա ինչ՞ խաղ են խաղում:  կարաս՞ ասես


Ես ասեմ...
Խաղի անունը կոչվում է Ղարաբաղայան Հակամարտություն և ՀԱԿ-ը հնարավորինս աջակցում է դրա լուծմանը: Այս պահին աջակցելը չխանգարելն է, իսկ անհրաժեշտության դեպքում պրոցեսսը ձգելը...
Նիկոլը ինչի գնաց? Նիկոլը գնաց որպես քաղաքական ֆիգուր ոչ թե թեժացնելու համար, նման հաշվարկը ուղղակի միամտություն կլիներ, այլ նրա համար որ բացառվի երկխոսությունը իշխանության և ընդիմության մեջ...Կարող ես ասել, որ էլի կան քաղբանտարկյալններ: Այո կան, բայց Նիկոլի "ձայնը շատ բարձր է" և միջազգային հանրության կողմից անտեսվել հնարավոր չէ... 
ԼՂՀ-ի հարցը մի մեծ մահակ է Հայաստանի և Ադրբեջանի գլխին, որ բանացանում է Ռուսաստանը: Քանի այդ հարցը լուծված չէ հնարավոր չէ նվազեցնել Ռուսաստանի ազդեցությունը Հայաստանում: Այսինքն անունը կլինի Լևոն թե Սերժ տարբերություն չի լինի: Կամ կլինի բայց շատ կոսմետիկ...Բացի դա հնարավոր է հարցի լուծման արդյունքում միջազգային զինված ուժեր տեղադրվեն որը ինքնին կնվազեցնի Ռուսաստանի ազդեցությունը...

----------

Հայկօ (20.07.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> Ես ասեմ...
> Խաղի անունը կոչվում է Ղարաբաղայան Հակամարտություն և ՀԱԿ-ը հնարավորինս աջակցում է դրա լուծմանը: Այս պահին աջակցելը չխանգարելն է, իսկ անհրաժեշտության դեպքում պրոցեսսը ձգելը...


Սերոժը կամ ներկա բռնակալակությունը իրականում էնքան թույլ է որ ավելի շատ թուլացնել չեմ էլ պատկերացնում թե ինչ ասել է: Ոնց որ Սև ծովի մեջ մի բաժակ ջուր ավելացնես: Կարծում եմ որ Լևոնը սա շատ լավ էլ գիտեր:
Իսկ այդ քայլը կարծում եմ որ լրիվ ուրիշ բանի համար էր /որ ժողովուրդը շատ առաջ չգնա/ ու արվեց լրիվ ուրիշ բանի անվան տակ /Արցախ/:

----------


## dvgray

> ԼՂՀ-ի հարցը մի մեծ մահակ է Հայաստանի և Ադրբեջանի գլխին, որ բանացանում է Ռուսաստանը: Քանի այդ հարցը լուծված չէ հնարավոր չէ նվազեցնել Ռուսաստանի ազդեցությունը Հայաստանում:


Այդ մահակը Հայաստան բերեց հասցրեց ու Հայաստանի գլխին կախեց հենց Լևոնի վարչախումբը: Հիշիր ՀՀ-ԴՌ մեծ ստրատեգիական պայմանագիրը /կարծեմ 95 թվին/:
Ռուսները մեր հետ էլ ազերինեևրի հետ էլ արդեն 150 տարի ա մուկ ու կատվի խաղն են խաղում: Էս խաղում պարզ ա որ ոչ մի մուկ էլ չի ՛մեռնի՛ մինչև վերջ, քանի որ դա կնշանակի խաղի վերջ: իսկ ռսները հլա որ էս խաղին ուրիշ ալտերնատիվ չեն գտել: Պարսիկները ու թուրքերը շատ հզոր են,  ու իրանց համար շատ մեծ թիքյա են

----------


## Rammer

> Սերոժը կամ ներկա բռնակալակությունը իրականում էնքան թույլ է որ ավելի շատ թուլացնել չեմ էլ պատկերացնում թե ինչ ասել է: Ոնց որ Սև ծովի մեջ մի բաժակ ջուր ավելացնես: Կարծում եմ որ Լևոնը սա շատ լավ էլ գիտեր:
> Իսկ այդ քայլը կարծում եմ որ լրիվ ուրիշ բանի համար էր /որ ժողովուրդը շատ առաջ չգնա/ ու արվեց լրիվ ուրիշ բանի անվան տակ /Արցախ/:


dvgray ջան հենց ամբողջ խնդիրը նրանում է որ սա Սերժի բռնակալությունը չէ...Սերժը կման այնքան ինչքան իրեն ռուսաստանը պահի..Եթե մենք հիմա մտնենք պայքարի ակտիվ փուլ կրկին մարտի մեկ է լինելու...Իսկ մենք կարող ենք ռուսակական զորքերի դեմ դուրս գալ???? Նման ռիսկի գնալ չի կարելի:
95 թվին անիմաստ չէր...Բայց դա հիմա դրության հետ կապ չունի: Եթե ուզում ես զրուցենք դրա մասին ուրիշ բաժնում: Բայց նախորք ասեմ որ դրա տակ ևս կար որոշակի քաղաքական հաշվարկ...
Նայի քաղաքակնությունըդ ա հաշվարկններ են որոնք տարբեր հավանականություն կամ կատարվում են կամ ոչ...Կախված ժամանակաշրջանից, դրսից ներսից որոշում է կայացվում:

----------


## dvgray

> dvgray ջան հենց ամբողջ խնդիրը նրանում է որ սա Սերժի բռնակալությունը չէ...Սերժը կման այնքան ինչքան իրեն ռուսաստանը պահի..Եթե մենք հիմա մտնենք պայքարի ակտիվ փուլ կրկին մարտի մեկ է լինելու...Իսկ մենք կարող ենք ռուսակական զորքերի դեմ դուրս գալ???? Նման ռիսկի գնալ չի կարելի:
> 95 թվին անիմաստ չէր...Բայց դա հիմա դրության հետ կապ չունի: Եթե ուզում ես զրուցենք դրա մասին ուրիշ բաժնում: Բայց նախորք ասեմ որ դրա տակ ևս կար որոշակի քաղաքական հաշվարկ...
> Նայի քաղաքակնությունըդ ա հաշվարկններ են որոնք տարբեր հավանականություն կամ կատարվում են կամ ոչ...Կախված ժամանակաշրջանից, դրսից ներսից որոշում է կայացվում:


համաձայն եմ որ դա հաշվարկի արդյունք էր: Բայց փոքրի ձկների /մեզ սիմվոլիկ եմ այդպես անվանում/ համար ամեն մի  համով թիքյան /Աղդամ, Շուշի և այլն/ ունի իրա գինը: Ու միշտ էլ ձկնիկին, որը ընկած էր թակադը, տանում ժարիտ են անում

----------


## dvgray

> «Խաչատուր Սուքիասյանը չի պատրաստվում մինչեւ 2009 թվականի հուլիսի 31-ը ներկայանալ իշխանություններին, քանի որ ավելի քան համոզված է իր անմեղության մեջ եւ կասկած չունի, որ արդարությունը ի վերջո հաղթանակելու է», - ասաց Զաքարյանը:
> 
> http://www.azatutyun.am/content/article/1787726.html


իսկ Նիկոլին բռթին ու բանտ կոխին  :Bad:

----------


## murmushka

ԿՆՍՏԵՆ ԲԱԲԱՋԱՆՅԱՆԻ ՓՈԽԱՐԵՆ

Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի համակիր 36 երիտասարդներ երեկ հանդես են եկել համատեղ հայտարարությամբ` ի պաշտպանություն քաղբանտարկյալ, «Ժամանակ» օրաթերթի գլխավոր խմբագիր Արման Բաբաջանյանի: «Արման Բաբաջանյանի ծայրահեղ վատ առողջական վիճակը ստիպում է մեզ հայտարարել, որ մենք` ներքոստորագրյալներս, պատրաստ ենք Բաբաջանյանին օր առաջ ազատ արձակելու յուրաքանչյուր օրվա դիմաց նրա փոխարեն մեկ ամիս անցկացնել անազատության մեջ»,- իրենց հայտարարության մեջ նշել են Կոնգրեսի համակիր երիտասարդները: Հայտարարությունը բաց է ստորագրման համար:

Լրացում.
Այսօր երիտասարդների հայտարարությանը միացել են նաեւ շուրջ 35 ՀԱԿ համակիր երիտասարդներ Միացյալ Նահանգներից:

Հայկական Ժամանակ օրաթերթ և Ազատություն ռ/կ

----------

Chuk (01.08.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

> ՀՀ Արդարադատության նախարարության քրեակատարողական վարչության հասարակայնության հետ կապերի բաժանմունքը հաղորդագրություն է տարածել «Ժամանակ Երևան» թերթի խմբագիր Արման Բաբաջյանին պայմանական վաղաժամկետ ազատելու վերաբերյալ:
> 
> «Հաշվի առնելով լրատվամիջոցների ներկայացուցիչների բազմաթիվ հարցումները դատապարտյալ Արման Բաբաջանյանին պայմանական վաղաժամկետ ազատելու վերաբերյալ` հայտնում ենք, որ ս. թ. օգոստոսի 4-ին «Պատիժը կրելուց պայմանական վաղաժամկետ ազատելու, պատժի չկրած մասն ավելի մեղմ պատժատեսակով փոխարինելու հարցերով» անկախ հանձնաժողովը հրավիրված նիստում քննարկել է նաև հիշյալ դատապարտյալին պայմանական վաղաժամկետ ազատ արձակելու վերաբերյալ քրեակատարողական հիմնարկի վարչական հանձնաժողովի միջնորդությունը և տվել հավանություն:
> 
>  Քրեակատարողական ծառայությունը ՀՀ օրենսդրությամբ սահմանված կարգով անմիջապես համապատասխան միջնորդություն է ներկայացրել դատարան ի թիվս այլ դատապարտյալների Արման Բաբաջանյանին ևս պայմանական վաղաժամկետ ազատելու մասին:
> 
>  Դատապարտյալներին պայմանական վաղաժամկետ ազատելու միջնորդությունն ըստ էության կքննվի և կլուծվի դատարանի կողմից»,- ասված է հաղորդագրության մեջ:


*Աղբյուր՝ Ա1+*




> Այսօր  նախատեսվածից մոտ 2 ժամ ուշացումով  վաղաժամ  ազատ արձակվեց  «Ժամանակ Երևան» օրաթերթի գլխավոր խմբագիր Արման Բաբաջանյանը: 
> «Աղոթեք իմ առողջության համար»
> 
>  Այսօր նախատեսվածից մոտ 2 ժամ ուշացումով «Դատապարտյալների հիվանդանոց» քրեակատարողական հիմնարկից վաղաժամ ազատ արձակվեց «Ժամանակ Երևան» օրաթերթի գլխավոր խմբագիր Արման Բաբաջանյանը:
> 
>  Նա դուրս եկավ ԱԺ «Ժառանգություն» խմբակցության պատգամավորներ Զարուհի Փոստանջյանի եւ Արմեն Մարտիրոսյանի ուղեկցությամբ, քանի որ ինքնուրույն դժվարանում էր քայլել:
> 
>  Նրան դիմավորելու էին եկել Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի առաջնորդներից մի քանիսը, երիտասարդական թեւի ակտիվիստները, որոնք մինչեւ Բաբաջանյանի ազատ արձակումը վանկարկում էին` ազատություն:
> 
> ...


*Աղբյուր՝ Ա1+*

----------

murmushka (04.08.2009), Norton (04.08.2009), Rammer (05.08.2009)

----------


## Norton

Սկսվել էն ՀԱԿ մարզային այցելությունները՝քաղբանտարկյալների ընտանիքներ:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKVyW...layer_embedded



> Շիրակի մարզում Կոնգրեսը 4 քաղբանտարկյալ անդամ ունի:
> «Այցելությունները, որ սկսվեցին Հրազդանից, այսօր Մարալիկ, հետո Թալին, վաղն էլ Վանաձոր, պարզապես այցելություններ են մեր ընկերների հարազատներին, ովքեր դեռեւս բանտում են: Այստեղ ոչ մի քաղաքական նպատակ չպետք է փնտրել. սա մեր ընկերական պարտքն է»,- այսօր Մարալիկում ասաց Կոնգրեսի առաջնորդ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը:
> 
> Տեր-Պետրոսյանին եւ Կոնգրեսի մյուս առաջնորդներին դիմավորեցին Մարալիկում Տեր-Պետրոսյանի նախընտրական շտաբի պատասխանատու, 6 տարի ժամանակով ազատազրկման դատապարտված քաղբանտարկյալ Հարություն Ուռուտյանի հարազատները: Քաղբանտարկյալի ընտանիքի անդամները ցավում են, որ Ուռուտյանը անազատության մեջ է, սակայն չեն զղջում, որ ընտրությունների ընթացքում չեն կանգնել իշխանությունների կողքին:
> 
> «Ես 81 տարեկան եմ, չգիտեմ տղայիս կտեսնեմ ազատության մեջ, թե ոչ, սակայն կարեւորն այն է, որ իմ որդին արդար է: Ես ուրախ եմ, որ այսօր մեզ չեն մոռացել, այս այցը մեզ համար շատ կարեւոր է: Ինձ թեւ տվեց Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը», - «Ա1+»-ին ասաց Ուռուտյանի մայրը՝ Եվգինե Ուռուտյանը, որը մեծ ոգեւորությամբ իր տանը դիմավորեց Կոնգրեսի անդամներին:
> 
> Մարալիկից հետո Կոնգրեսն այսօր այցելեց նաեւ Ձորակապ գյուղ` անազատության մեջ գտնվող Մուշեղ Սաղաթելյանի ընտանիքին: « Մենք ո'չ հիասթափվել ենք, ո'չ հուսալքվել ենք, բայց կարեւոր է, երբ մենակ չես»,- «Ա1+»-ին ասաց Մուշեղ Սաղաթելյանի որդին` Սեւակ Սաղաթելյանը:
> 
> ...





> Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանն այսօր Վանաձոր էր այցելել քաղբանտարկյալ Աշոտ Մանուկյանի հարազատներին հանդիպելու համար, որը ազատազրկման է դատապարտվել 5 տարի ժամանակով, սակայն համաներումը Մանուկյանի նկատմամբ չտարածվեց: Քաղբանտարկյալի ընտանիքի անդամների հետ հանդիպելուց հետո Տեր-Պետրոսյանն այցելեց Վանաձորում Կոնգրեսի կենտրոնական գրասենյակ, որի մուտքի մոտ բազմություն էր հավաքվել:
> 
> «Մի հատ շրջեք մեր քաղաքում. կանաչ Վանաձորից ոչինչ չի մնացել` ամենուրեք ապօրինի շինարարություն է, աղբ, երեխաների խաղահրապարակներ չկան, մարդիկ աշխատանք չունեն: Մենք հիմա երանի ենք տալիս Սովետական տարիներին` թոշակառուն ապահովված էր, չէր վախենում, որ սովից կարող է մահանալ: Սա կյանք չէ, ինչպես ապրենք թոշակով: Չեմ հիշում, թե վերջին անգամ, երբ եմ միս կերել: Լավ է մեռնենք, քան էսպես ապրենք»,- վրդովված ասաց մի տարեց տղամարդ:
> 
> Հավաքված վանաձորցիները հիմնականում դժգոհեցին իրենց սոցիալական վիճակից. «Խանութներում ամեն ինչի գները թանկացել են, բայց ոչ թոշակն են բարձրացնում, ոչ աշխատանք են տալիս: Էլիտար շենքեր են կառուցում, մեկը լինի հարցնի` ո՞ւմ համար»:
> 
> Դուք Տեր-Պետրոսյանին տալիս եք հարցեր, որոնց լուծումը կախված է իշխանություններից, ինչու՞. Ա1+ի հարցը` ավելի բորբոքեց վանաձորցի Ալվարդ Կարպետյանին. «Խմում ենք կեղտոտ ջուր, ման ենք գալիս ցեխի մեջ: Ես քաղաքապետ չեմ ընտրել, որ նրանից էլ ինչ-որ բան պահանջեմ: Հարց եմ տալիս նրան` ում վստահում եմ»:
> 
> Վանաձորցիներին մոտ 1 ժամ լսելուց հետո Տեր-Պետրոսյանը նրանց ասաց. «Ես ռայկոմի քարտուղար չեմ: Ես Ձեր նման քաղաքացի եմ, մենք բոլորս միասին պետք է պայքարենք ձեր նշած խնդիրները լուծելու համար»:
> ...

----------

murmushka (09.08.2009), Rammer (09.08.2009), Աբելյան (09.08.2009)

----------


## murmushka

Չնայած , և Փառք Աստծո, պարոն Բանուչյանը արդեն քաղբանտարկյալ չէ, բայց մենք բոլորս էլ այս երկրում քաղբանտարկյալ ենք, քանի դեռ նման բաներ են տեղի ունենում 





> Այլեւս փոխտնօրեն չէ
> 14:23 | Այսօր | ՔԱՂԱՔԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ
> 
>      Արշակ Բանուչյանը հեռացվել է Մատենադարանի փոխտնօրենի պաշտոնից: Իսկ պատճառը' հաստիքի կրճատումն է:
> 
>  Մատենադարանի տնօրեն Հրաչյա Թամրազյանը «Ա1+»-ին ասաց, որ ոչ-ոք  չի հեռացվել աշխատանքից, այլ  Արշակ  Բանուչյանը անցել է այլ աշխատանքի' իր առաջարկությամբ:
> 
>     Իսկ Արշակ Բանուչյանն էլ «Ա1+»-ին մեկնաբանեց, որ  այդ հաստիքի կրճատումից հետո իրեն  առաջարկել են Հնագրագիտության բաժնի վարիչի պաշտոն, ինչից Բանուչյանը չի հրաժարվել:  «Դա իմ  նեղ մասնագիտությունն է»,- ասաց նա:
> 
> ...

----------

Chuk (02.09.2009), Kuk (02.09.2009), Աթեիստ (02.09.2009)

----------


## Norton

*ԵՊՀ-ի դասախոսների հայտարարությունը*



> Մենք՝ ներքոստորագրյալներս, դիմում ենք ՀՀ իշխանություններին՝ պահանջելով անհապաղ ազատ արձակել հայտնի լրագրող, հրապարակախոս, «Հայկական Ժամանակ» օրաթերթի գլխավոր խմբագիր Նիկոլ Փաշինյանին:
> 
> Անհերքելի փաստ է, որ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը երկրի ապագայի համար պայքարող, լայն ժողովրդականություն վայելող ակտիվ քաղաքական գործիչ լինելով՝ ազատազրկվել է իր քաղաքական գործունեության համար, ինչը անհարիր է 21-րդ դարի քաղաքակիրթ աշխարհի սկզբունքներին:
> 
> Միևնույն ժամանակ պահանջում ենք ձեռնարկել բոլոր անհրաժեշտ միջոցները մարտի 1-ի զոհերի իրական մեղավորների բացահայտման համար:
> 
> Հայաստանի և Արցախի համար բախտորոշ արտաքին քաղաքական գործընթացների ներկա ժամանակաշրջանում հատկապես հրատապ է երկրում հանդուրժողականության և փոխադարձ վստահության մթնոլորտի ձևավորումը», ասված է հայտարարության մեջ:
> 
> *Երևանի պետական համալսարանի աշխատակիցներ՝
> ...

----------

Kuk (04.09.2009), Աբելյան (04.09.2009), Հայկօ (04.09.2009), Ձայնալար (18.09.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

«Հրապարակ». Կա այդպիսի մարդ
Օրաթերթի` երեկ տպագրած ու մեր մամուլի տեսությունում էլ տեղ գտած մի հրապարակման վերաբերյալ արձագանք է ստացվել...

Երեկ մենք տպագրել էինք թուրքագետ Ռուբեն Մելքոնյանի խոսքը, որն ասել էր, թե հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների կարգավորման միջկառավարական ենթահանձնաժողովում Օսմանյան կայսրության արխիվների ուսումնասիրության ժամանակ մենք դժվարություններ կունենանք, քանի որ Հայաստանում այսօր չկա գեթ մեկ օսմաներեն կարդացող մասնագետ։

Արձագանքելով մեր լուրին՝ երեկ մեզ հետ կապվեց թուրքագետ, հայրենիքի դավաճանության համար 10 տարի ազատազրկման դատապարտված և արդեն 7,5 տարի բանտարկված Մուրադ Բոջոլյանի դուստրը և ասաց, որ օսմաներենի մասնագետ Հայաստանում կա. դա «Երևան-Կենտրոն» քրեակատարողական հիմնարկում գտնվող Մուրադ Բոջոլյանն է, որին չեն ուզում անգամ պատժի երկու երրորդը կրելուց հետո ազատ արձակել։ Բոջոլյանների ընտանիքը առաջարկում էր մեր պատմաբաններին օսմաներենի կուրսերի գնալ բանտ՝ Մուրադ Բոջոլյանի մոտ։
Tert.am

----------

Kuk (04.09.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Արձագանքելով մեր լուրին՝ երեկ մեզ հետ կապվեց թուրքագետ, հայրենիքի դավաճանության համար 10 տարի ազատազրկման դատապարտված և արդեն 7,5 տարի բանտարկված Մուրադ Բոջոլյանի դուստրը


Սա երբ ա հասցրել համ ազգին դավաճանել, համ էլ բռնվել ու նստել ? Որ ամեն ազգի դավաճանի նստացնեին, հիմա դաշնակները պիտի ծերից ծեր սիբիրում լինեին: 

*ԱԶԱՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ԲՈՋՈԼՅԱՆԻՆ*

----------

Kuk (04.09.2009), murmushka (11.09.2009), Աբելյան (04.09.2009), Քամի (04.09.2009)

----------


## Աբելյան

Խ.Սուքիասյանի նկատմամբ որպես խափանման միջոց է ընտրվել ստորագրություն՝ չհեռանալու մասին
ՀՀ հատուկ քննչական ծառայությունում 2009 թվականի սեպտեմբերի 4-ին քննարկվել է զանգվածային անկարգություններ կազմակերպելու մեջ մեղադրվող, ՀՀ ԱԺ պատգամավոր Խաչատուր Սուքիասյանի նկատմամբ կիրառված խափանման միջոցի հարցը:
Հաշվի առնելով, որ 2008 թվականի մարտի 5-ից հետախուզման մեջ գտնվող ՀՀ ԱԺ պատգամավոր, մեղադրյալ Խաչատուր Սուքիասյանը, 2009թ. սեպտեմբերի 2-ին ինքնակամ ներկայացել է վարույթն իրականացնող մարմնին՝ նախաքննական մարմինը սեպտեմբերի 4-ին որոշել է փոփոխել Խ.Սուքիասյանի նկատմամբ որպես խափանման միջոց կիրառված կալանավորումը և որպես խափանման միջոց ընտրել ստորագրություն՝ չհեռանալու մասին:
Խ.Սուքիասյանը 04.09.09թ. ազատ է արձակվել:
Սուքիասյանի համար իր ազատ արձակումն անակնկալ է եղել:
«ԱԱԾ մեկուսարանից ինձ ժամը 18-ի կողմերը եկան ասացին, որ իրենց հետ դուրս գամ: Ինձ թվաց` տանում են քննչական սենյակ, ոչ մի իր հետս չվերցրեցի, նույնիսկ ծխախոտս թողեցի այնտեղ: Բայց հետո տեսա, որ տանում են դատախազություն»,- ազատ արձակվելուց րոպեներ անց, արդեն իր տանը ասաց նա:
ՀՀ Գլխավոր Դատախազությունում նա մնացել է մինչեւ 20. 30, հետո` փաստաբանների ուղեկցությամբ մեկնել տուն:
Պարոն Սուքիասյանի խոսքով, իր ազատ արձակման հարցում մեծ ազդեցություն է ունեցել ԵԽԽՎ 1677 բանաձեւը: Նա ներողություն խնդրեց բոլոր լրագրողներից այլ մեկնաբանություններ չտալու համար ` բացատրելով, որ ազատ արձակվելուց հետո, նույնիսկ իր երեխանների հետ չի հասցրել շփվել :
«Այսօր չեմ ցանկանում որեւէ մեկի հարցին առանձին պատասխանել, սակայն խոստանում եմ, որ ոչ մի հարց անպատասխան չի մնա»,- խոստացավ նա: Խաչատուր Սուքիասյանը նաեւ տեղեկացրեց, որ ինքնազգացողությունը լավ է:
Քիչ հետո, Սուքիասյանների ընտանիքին շնորհավորելու եկավ առաջին նախագահ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը , Մյասնիկ Մալխասյանը, Հակոբ Հակոբյանը Գագիկ Ջհանգիրյանը, նրա ընկերները:
Նշենք, որ Խաչատուր Սուքիասյանը մարտի 1-ի դեպքերից հետո միակ հետախուզվողն էր, որի նկատմամբ որոշվեց որպես խափանման միջոց չընտրել կալանքը:
Հիշեցնենք, որ նախաքննության մարմնին ներկայանալուց հետո Խաչատուր Սուքիասյանն ազատ արձակվեց դեռ նրա 72 ժամը չլրացած:
Պատգամավորի խոսքով, դա արվել է հավանաբար այն պատճառով, որ վաղը իրավապահ մարմինների համար ոչ աշխատանքային` շաբաթ օր է:
Նշենք, որ Սուքիասյանն ազատ է արձակվել հանրապետությունից չբացակայելու ստորագրությամբ:
Ա1+-1 :Cool:

----------


## Norton

*Խաչատուր Սուքիասյանն այցելեց Սարյանի պուրակում հավաքված մարդկանց*




> Այսօր երեկոյան Սարյանի արձանի մոտ մեծ աշխուժություն էր տիրում, քաղաքական զբոսանքների մասնակիցներն անհամբերությամբ սպասում էին ընդհատակից դուրս եկած ԱԺ պատգամավոր Խաչատուր Սուքիասյանին, ով, ինչպես հայտնի է, երեկ ազատ է արձակվել չհեռանալու մասին ստորագրության դիմաց։
> 
> Սարյանի պուրակում հավաքված ժողովուրդը մեծ ցնծությամբ դիմավորեց Սուքիասյանին` վանկարկելով նրա անունն ու ծափահարելով։
> 
> Իր ելույթում ԱԺ պատգամավորն իր երախտագիտությունը հայտնեց ժողովրդին, քանի որ մարդիկ պայքարել էին  իր և իր ընկերների համար։
> 
> Լրագրողների հետ զրույցում Խաչատուր Սուքիասյանը նշեց, որ ինքը պարտավորված էր գալ Սարյանի արձանի մոտ և իր շնորհակալությունը հայտնել:
> 
> “Դուք այսքան ժամանակ տանջվել եք, չարչարվել եք, պայքարել. ոնց կարելի է չգալ, չասել շնորհակալություն»,- ասաց նա` ավելացնելով. “Աստված տա, որ բոլորն ազատության մեջ լինեն և իրենք իրենց հայրենիքում կարողանան ազատ ապրել ու տեղաշարժվել”։
> ...


www.tert.am

----------

Chuk (06.09.2009), Աբելյան (10.09.2009)

----------


## Քամի

NEWS.am-ը ներկայացնում է թուրքական կայքերից մեկում հայտնված թուրք հայտնի գրող Քեմալ Յալչընի բաց նամակը ուղղված  Սերժ Սարգսյանին` խնդրանքով ազատ արձակել Սարգիս Հացպանյանին։ Քեմալ Յալչընը հայտնի թուրք գրող է, որը իր ստեղծագործություններում դրական լույսի տակ է ներկայացնում հայի կերպարը։ Մասնավորապես նրա «Սարը գելին» վեպի առանցքը կազմում են հայերը, ովքեր ցեղասպանությունից հետո իրենց որպես քուրդ են ներկայացրել։ Նրանք հեռանալով իրենց հայրենի Ադըյամանից հաստատվում են Գերմանիայում. Որտեղ տեղի են ունենում իրադարձությունները։ Նամակում կա հայերենով գրված հատվածներ, որոնք ներկայացնում ենք առանց փոփոխության։

Harkeli yev Sireli Serj Sarkisyan

Այս նամակը գրում եմ, որպես հայերի բարեկամ թուրք գրող, ով «Ağed»-ի ( Աղետ) մեծ ցավերը ընդունում է, որպես իր ցավեր։ Թուրքիայի եւ Հայաստանի միջեւ հարաբերությունների կարգավորման ուղղությամբ ձեր խիզախ քայլերը հավանում եմ եւ աջակցում։ Բայց իմ այս բաց նամակի նպատակը այլ է։

Այս նամակը im sireli Hay Yeghpayrıs Sarkis Hatspanian-ի եւ նրա քաղցկեղով հիվանդ հոր տառապանքները վերջ տալու համար Ձեզ խնդրանքով եմ գրում։ Սարգիս Հացպանյանին ճանաչում եմ այն ժամանակվանից, երբ նա դեռեւս Թուրքիայում էր ապրում։ Իմ սիրելի ընկեր Հրանտ Դինքի հետ իմ դպրոցական ընկերն էր։ Նրա հորը, մորը եւ եղբայրներին Գերմանիայում եմ ծանոթացել եւ նրանց կրած մեծ տառապանքները նույնությամբ նկարագրել եմ իմ «Սարը գելին» վեպում։ Բայց Դուք Սարգիսին ինձնից ավելի լավ կճանաչեք։ Սարգիս Հացպանյանը Թուրքիայում ազատության, հավասարության եւ արդարության համար էր պայքարում։ Այդ պատճառով Թուրքիայում 1980 թվականի սեպտեմբերի 12-ի ռազմական հեղաշրջումից հետո, որպես Թուրքիայի հազարավոր քաղաքացիներից մեկը, նա էլ ձերբակալվեց։ Նրան փակեցին Սելիմիեի զորանոցում։ Զինվորական հեղաշրջման մասնակիցները նրան տանջանքների էին ենթարկում՝ ասելով . «Թուրքիան փրկող մի հա՞յ է մնացել»։ Սարգիսը ազատ արձակվելուց հետո ստիպված եղավ հեռանալ Թուրքիայից։ Նա քաղաքական ապաստան գտավ Ֆրանսիայում եւ Գերմանիայում, որտեղ շարունակեց պայքարը ազատության, հավասարության, ժողովրդավարության, մարդու իրավունքների, խաղաղության եւ արդարության համար։ Հայաստանի ամենադժվար օրերին, երբ շատ Հայաստանի քաղաքացիներ լքում էին Հայաստանը, Սարգիս Հացպանյանը թողնելով Ֆրանսիայում հանգիստ կյանքը, շտապեց օգնելու Հայաստանի եւ Ղարաբաղի ժողովրդին։

Harkeli Serj Sarkisyan Դուք Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի պատերազմում Սարգիսի հետ եք եղել։ Ամենադժվար օրերին, Սարգիսին որպես հավատարիմ ընկեր Ձեր տանն եք հյուրընկալել։

Իմ եղբայր Սարգիսը մեկ ու կես տարի առաջ եկել էր Քյոլն տեսնելու հորը եւ ընտանիքին։ Այդ օրերին էր հրատարակվել իմ «Անատոլիայի զավակները» գիրքը եւ նա Քյոլնում մասնակցեց այդ գրքի շնորհանդեսին։ Նա շատ երջանիկ էր եւ ասաց. «Երանի այս համաժողովը հայ ժողովուրդն էլ տեսներ»: Ավելի ուշ Սարգիսին Դյուսելդորֆի օդանավակայանից ամենալավ մաղթանքներով Երեւան ճանապարհեցի։ Ասացի,որ հենց հասնի տուն անպայման իմաց տա։ Նա ասաց, որ չանհանգստանամ եւ հավաստիացրեց, որ հասնելուն պես կզանգահարի ինձ։ Գնաց ու գնաց։ Օրերով սպասեցի։ Սարգիսից ոչ մի լուր չեկավ։ Երկու շաբաթ հետո հաղորդագրություն եկավ, որ Սարգիսը տուն մտնելուն պես ձերբակալվել է։ Շատ տխրեցի։ Մեկ ամիս, երկու ամիս, ամբողջ տարին սպասեցի նրա ազատության մասին լուրին։ Դուք համաներում հայտարարեցիք։ Շատ ուրախացա եւ հույսով սպասեցի։ Այդ ժամանակ բոլոր ձերբակալվածները ազատ արձակվեցին, բացի Սարգիս Հացպանյանից, ով դեռեւս գտնվում է Վարդաշենի քրեակատարողական հիմնարկում։

Sireli Hay Yeghpayr Serj Sarkisyan համաներման իրավունք ունեք, խնդրում եմ Ձեզ ազատ արձակեք Սարգիս Հացպանյանին։

Ձեր ցավերը իմ ցավերն էլ են։

Ձեր ուրախությունը իմ ուրախությունն էլ է։

Հայաստանի ժողովրդին եւ Ձեզ հղում եմ իմ սերն ու հարգանքը։

Kemal Yalçın

Adres:

Gauss Str.4,

44 879 Bochum

Deutschland

----------

Chuk (11.09.2009), dvgray (11.09.2009), Mephistopheles (12.09.2009), Norton (11.09.2009), Հայկօ (11.09.2009), Վիշապ (11.09.2009)

----------


## Լեռնցի

Էս Հացպանյանի դեմքը ժամանակին պատռել էին... ուզեցի գտնել համապատասխան հոդվածը, ու գտա ակումբում, կարդացի հոդվածի վերաբերյալ արձագանքները: Ահավոր էր... Նամանավանդ ակումբի ակտիվիսներից մի քանիսի կարծիքները ՎԱՐՈՒԺԱՆ ԿԱՐԱՊԵՏՅԱՆԻ վերաբերյալ:
Մեջբերումներ չեմ անի: Ամեն ոք գիտե իր ասածները: Պարզապես կասեմ, ամոթ: Դեռ կանրադառնամ այս թեմային: 
Կարծում եմ սա այն կետերից մեկն է, որի օգնությամբ կարելի է ճանաչելի դարձնել ՀԱԿ-ի ով լինելը:

----------


## Chuk

> Էս Հացպանյանի դեմքը ժամանակին պատռել էին... ուզեցի գտնել համապատասխան հոդվածը, ու գտա ակումբում, կարդացի հոդվածի վերաբերյալ արձագանքները: Ահավոր էր... Նամանավանդ ակումբի ակտիվիսներից մի քանիսի կարծիքները ՎԱՐՈՒԺԱՆ ԿԱՐԱՊԵՏՅԱՆԻ վերաբերյալ:
> Մեջբերումներ չեմ անի: Ամեն ոք գիտե իր ասածները: Պարզապես կասեմ, ամոթ: Դեռ կանրադառնամ այս թեմային: 
> Կարծում եմ սա այն կետերից մեկն է, որի օգնությամբ կարելի է ճանաչելի դարձնել ՀԱԿ-ի ով լինելը:


Գիտես, Թուրո, եթե դու Հացպանյանի դեմքն ես պատռված համարում, ապա գուցե ասենք ես էլ կամ ակումբցի Պողոսն էլ Վարուժանի, էնպես որ սահմանափակվիր առանց էմոցիոնալ «ամոթ»-ների, հակառակ դեպքում բաժնի մոդերատորին տեղեկացման համակարգի միջոցով կխնդրեմ տուգանել քեզ՝ վիրավորական գրառումների համար:

Հացպանյանը այն եզակի սփյուռքահայերից, ով Ղարաբաղյան պատերազմի տարիներին եկավ Հայաստան, մասնակցեց պատերազմին: Այդպիսի սփյուռքահայերը մատները վրա հաշվելի քանակով են եղել: Էնպես որ յուրաքանչյուր ամոթանք տալուց առաջ խորհիր այդ մասին:

----------

Norton (11.09.2009)

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Գիտես, Թուրո, եթե դու Հացպանյանի դեմքն ես պատռված համարում, ապա գուցե ասենք ես էլ կամ ակումբցի Պողոսն էլ Վարուժանի, էնպես որ սահմանափակվիր առանց էմոցիոնալ «ամոթ»-ների, հակառակ դեպքում բաժնի մոդերատորին տեղեկացման համակարգի միջոցով կխնդրեմ տուգանել քեզ՝ վիրավորական գրառումների համար:
> 
> Հացպանյանը այն եզակի սփյուռքահայերից, ով Ղարաբաղյան պատերազմի տարիներին եկավ Հայաստան, մասնակցեց պատերազմին: Այդպիսի սփյուռքահայերը մատները վրա հաշվելի քանակով են եղել: Էնպես որ յուրաքանչյուր ամոթանք տալուց առաջ խորհիր այդ մասին:


Շատ լավ... մի գուցե դու ճիշտ ես:

----------


## Chuk

> Երիտասարդ ակտիվիստին դատապարտեցին մեկ տարվա ազատազրկման
> 
> 14:55 • 12.09.09
> Երիտասարդ ակտիվիստին դատապարտեցին մեկ տարվա ազատազրկման
> 
> Այսօր Երևանի Կենտրոն և Նորք–Մարաշ համայքների ընդհանուր իրավասության դատարանում կայացվեց «Հայկական ժամանակ» օրաթերթի թողարկման պատասխանատու Հայկ Գևորգյանի որդու՝ Վահագն Գևորգյանի դատավճիռը։ Հիշեցնենք, որ նրան մեղադրանք էր առաջադրվել Քրեական օրենսգրքի 316 հոդվածի 1-ին մասով և 136 հոդվածի 1-ին մասով։
> 
> Դատավոր Գագիկ Պողոսյանը Վահագն Գևորգյանին դատապարտեց մեկ տարվա ազատազրկման և նշանակեց 80 000 դրամ տուգանք, սակայն, համաձայն համաներման որոշման, այն տարածվեց նաև Վահագն Գևորգյանի վրա։
> 
> ...


Tert.am

----------

Աբելյան (12.09.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Այսօր հայտարարություն է տարածվել ի պաշտպանություն ֆրանսահայ ազատամարտիկ Սարգիս Հացպանյանի:
> 
> «Մենք, ներքոստորագրյալներս, խորապես մտահոգված ենք Հայոց հողի կանչով, ֆրանսիական բարեկեցիկ կյանքը պատերազմական Արցախով փոխարինած ու Հայրենիքին նվիրված հայորդու, սփյուռքահայ, Արցախյան պատերազմի մասնակից ազատամարտիկի՝ Սարգիս Հացպանյանի հայրենիքում անհեթեթ բանտարկության կապակցությամբ: Հինազուրկ եւ անհասկանալի է ու նաեւ անհերքելի փաստ է, որ Արցախի ազատամարտիկին, երկու անչափահաս երեխաների հորը, շինծու ՙքրեական՚ մեղադրանքով ազատազրկել են...
> 
>  Զայրացուցիչ է ՀՀ պաշտպանության  նախարարության եւ ԼՂՀ ՊԲ կեցվածքը, որոնք  հայտարարում են իբր իրենց արխիվներում Հացպանյանի ազատամարտիկ լինելու հանգամանքը հաստատող փաստեր չկան: Եթե այդպես է, խորհուրդ ենք տալիս դիտելու ֆրանսահայ ազատամարտիկ Սարգիս Հացպանյանի մտերիմների՝ ազատամարտիկի անձնական արխիվից հավաքած արցախյան պատերազմին Հացպանյանի ունեցած  ավանդը փաստող տեսագրություններով վերջերս պատրաստված ամբողջական ֆիլմը, ուր ներկայացված է, թե ինչպես է Հացպանյանը իր տեսախցիկով վավերագրել Արցախի պաշտպանության համար մղված ռազմական գործողությունները եւ նա հանդես է գալիս որպես ազատամարտիկ՝ Քելբաջարի օպերացիայի եւ Մարտակերտի պաշտպանական մարտերի ժամանակ: Սարգիս Հացպանյանը բոլոր վճռական ազատամարտերի ժամանակ իր տեսախցիկով եղել է ՙԱզատագրական բանակի՚ (Լեոնիդ Ազգալդյանի եւ Վլադիմիր Բալայանի ջոկատի, որի անդամ էր նաեւ Հացպանյանը) հետ:
> 
> Պահանջում ենք ձեռնարկել բոլոր անհրաժեշտ միջոցները, որպեսզի ՀՀ Ազգային ժողովի 2009թ. հունիսի 19-ի համաներման օրենքը տարածվի Ս. Հացպանյանի վրա, քանի որ նա իսկապես մասնակցել է ղարաբաղա-ադրբեջանական պատերազմին եւ Հացպանյանին իրոք ճանաչող եւ իրեն հարգող ոչ մի մարդ դա չի կարող ուրանալ... Պահանջում ենք օր առաջ ազատ տեսնել Սարգիս Հացպանյանին»,-ասված է հայտարարության մեջ,որը ստորագրել են.
> 
> *Գեւորգ Խռլոպյան* -  դոկտոր պրոֆեսոր
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ Ա1+

----------

Nadine (19.10.2009), Norton (14.09.2009), Rammer (15.09.2009), Հայկօ (14.09.2009), Քամի (15.09.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> ՍԱՍՈՒՆ ՄԻՔԱՅԵԼՅԱՆԻ ՎԻՃԱԿԸ ԾԱՆՐ Է
> 
> Քաղբանտարկյալ, ԱԺ պատգամավոր, «Սասուն» ջոկատի հրամանատար Սասուն Միքայելյանը սեպտեմբերի 12-ին տեղափոխվել է «Դատապարտյալների հիվանդանոց» քրեակատարողական հիմնարկ: Նրա առողջական վիճակը կտրուկ վատացել է` ճնշման բարձրացման պատճառով: Այժմ Սասուն Միքայելյանը գտնվում է բժիշկների մշտական հսկողության ներքո:


Աղբյուր՝ lragir.am




> Այսօր Հայաստանի ԱԺ նախագահ Հովիկ Աբրահամյանը նամակ է հղել Կենտրոնական ընտրական հանձնաժողով, որում առաջարկում է ԱԺ պատգամավորի մանդատից զրկել Սասուն Միքայելյանին, Հակոբ Հակոբյանին ու Մյասնիկ Մալխասյանին, քանի որ նրանց հանդեպ ուժի մեջ է մտել դատարանի վճիռը, մարտի 1-ի իրադարձությունների գործով: ԿԸՀ բավարարել է նամակը:


Աղբյուր՝ lragir.am

----------


## murmushka

Մարտի 1-ին նրա վրա կրակել են դիմակավորները
18:34 | Այսօր | ՔԱՂԱՔԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ   


Միակ արդարացված քաղբանտարկյալ Արմեն Սարգսյանը գտնում է, որ իր նկատմամբ էլ տեղի չի ունեցել արդարադատություն: Սեպտեմբերի 16-ին նա արդարացվել է Վճռաբեկ դատարանի բողոքի հիման վրա:

2008թ. մարտի 1-ին Համաժողովրդական շարժման համակիր, ազատամարտիկ Արմեն Սարգսյանը  հրազենային վնասվածք է ստացել Մաշտոցի պողոտայի վրա' պարսկական մզկիթի դիմաց:  «Իմ վրա կրակեցին ոստիկանության համազգեստով' սեւ դիմակավորներ: Կրակոցներն այնքան շատ էին, որ ասֆալտից կայծեր էին թռչում: Հետո ես իմացա, որ այդ նույն հատվածում նաեւ մարդ է զոհվել, բայց չգիտեմ, թե ով է եղել: Շատ մութ էր, բայց երբ  մի մեքենա անցավ լույսն ընկավ նրանց վրա' երեւացին: Դա տեւեց մի քանի վայրկյան, եւ նրանք փախան»,- այսօր «Ա1+ին» պատմեց Արմեն Սարգսյանը: 

Հրազենային կրակոցը վնասել  է Արմեն Սարգսյանը ձախ ոտքի թաթը: Նա ինքնուրույն կարողացել է հասնել Էրեբունի հիվանդանոց, որտեղ նրան վիրակապել են: «Տուն գնալու ճանապարհին, գիշերը 2.30-ից 3.00-ի սահմաններում, ոստիկանները կանգնեցրեցին տաքսին, որի մեջ ես էի, հարձակվեցին վրաս եւ ձերբակալեցին»:

Հրազենից վնասվածք ստացած խաղաղ ցուցարարին մեղադրանք է առաջադրվել Քր. օր 225 հոդվածի 2-րդ մասով' զանգվածային անկարգություններ կատարելու մեղադրանքով. «Առանձին զրույցներում ինձ քննիչներն ասում էին, որ գիտեն, որ ես ոչինչ չեմ արել, բայց էդ կրակոցը կոծկելու համար, պետք է ինձ մեղադրեն: Ես պահանջեցի իմ ձախ կոշիկս, քանի որ ձախ ոտքիս թաթն էր վնասվել, սակայն սա էլ անհետացավ, չտվեցին»:

Արմեն Սարգսյանը արդարացվել է  քանի որ նախաքննության ընթացքում նրա հետ առերեսում էին անցկացրել' չազատելով ձեռնաշղթաներից. «Բնականաբար, իմ ձեռնաշղթաները բավարար էին, որ ասեին' ես եմ անկարգություններ իրականացնողը: Առերեսումից հետո  ոստիկանները ցուցմունք տվեցին, հետագայում դրանց հիման վրա առաջին ատյանի դատարանը ինձ ազատազրկման դատապարտեց 4 տարով, իսկ Վերաքննիչն էլ անփոփոխ թողեց այդ վճիռը»:   

Արմեն Սարգսյանը գտնում է, որ իրեն արդարացրել են միայն ԵԽ-ին ցույց տալու համար, որ ինչ-որ բան է կատարվում այս երկրում. «Եթե ինձ արդարացրեցին, ապա պետք է արդարացնեն նաեւ իմ 19 քաղբանտարկյալ ընկերներին, որոնք անօրեն անազատության մեջ են»:

Ազատ արձակվելուց հետո Արմեն Սարգսյանը մասնակցել է Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի սեպտեմբերի 18- հանրահավաքին եւ պատրաստվում է  մասնակցել ընդդիմության բոլոր միջոցառումներին. «Ես պայքարելու եմ այնքան ժամանակ, քան դեռ մեր երկրում թեկուզ մեկ քաղբանտարկյալ կա, քանի դեռ իշխանափոխություն չի եղել: Ես ազատամարտիկ եմ, չեմ կարող ձեռքերս ծալած նստել»:

----------

Chuk (25.09.2009)

----------


## ranchpar

> Գիտես, Թուրո, եթե դու Հացպանյանի դեմքն ես պատռված համարում, ապա գուցե ասենք ես էլ կամ ակումբցի Պողոսն էլ Վարուժանի, էնպես որ սահմանափակվիր առանց էմոցիոնալ «ամոթ»-ների, հակառակ դեպքում բաժնի մոդերատորին տեղեկացման համակարգի միջոցով կխնդրեմ տուգանել քեզ՝ վիրավորական գրառումների համար:
> 
> Հացպանյանը այն եզակի սփյուռքահայերից, ով Ղարաբաղյան պատերազմի տարիներին եկավ Հայաստան, մասնակցեց պատերազմին: Այդպիսի սփյուռքահայերը մատները վրա հաշվելի քանակով են եղել: Էնպես որ յուրաքանչյուր ամոթանք տալուց առաջ խորհիր այդ մասին:


Թուկ  ջան   էդպիսի  սփյուռքահայերը ՝ի տարբերություն  քո  ինֆորմացիաների,շատ  էին....

----------


## Elmo

*Մոդերատորական: Գիշերվա ծավալված «ջան-ջիգյարով» զրույցը ջնջվել է: Հեղինակները տուգանվել են*

----------


## Chuk

> Թուկ  ջան   էդպիսի  սփյուռքահայերը ՝ի տարբերություն  քո  ինֆորմացիաների,շատ  էին....


Թուկ չէ, Չուկ  :Smile: 
Իհարկե շատ էին, 10-20 հոգի  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Փաշինյանի գործն ուղարկվեց
> 17:11 | Այսօր | ՔԱՂԱՔԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ
> 
> «Հայկական ժամանակ» թերթի գլխավոր խմբագիր Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի վերաբերյալ քրեական գործն ուղարկվել է դատարան: Այդ մասին տեղեկացրեց Գլխավոր դատախազի մամլո խոսնակ Սոնա Տռուզյանը:
> 
> Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի կողմից իշխանության ներկայացուցիչ հանդիսացող ոստիկանության աշխատակցի նկատմամբ կյանքի և առողջության համար ոչ վտանգավոր բռնություն գործադրելու,2008թ.-ի մարտի 1-2-ին մի խումբ անձանց հետ զանգվածային անկարգություններ կազմակերպելու համար ՀՀ հատուկ քննչական ծառայության վարույթում քննված քրեական գործի նախաքննության օրինականության նկատմամբ հսկողություն իրականացնող դատախազը սեպտեմբերի 30-ին հաստատել է մեղադրական եզրակացությունը:
> 
> Նախաքննությամբ ձեռք բերված ապացույցների հիման վրա՝ Ն.Փաշինյանին մեղադրանք է առաջադրվել ՀՀ քրեական օրենսգրքի 316-րդ հոդվածի 1-ին և 225-րդ  հոդվածի 1-ին  մասերով:
> 
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ Ա1+

----------


## dvgray

վերջը էս տղու վիճակը ինչ՞ ա լինելու 
ախր սենց էլ բան՞ կլիներ, գնաց անկապ-անկապ հանձնվեց: 
"հողեմ իրան սենց խորհուրդ տվողի գլուխը"   :Bad:   (հայկական ժողովրդական տատական անեծք  :Wink: )

----------


## Rammer

> վերջը էս տղու վիճակը ինչ՞ ա լինելու 
> ախր սենց էլ բան՞ կլիներ, գնաց անկապ-անկապ հանձնվեց: 
> "հողեմ իրան սենց խորհուրդ տվողի գլուխը"    (հայկական ժողովրդական տատական անեծք )


Ապեր դե կթողեն էլի. Ինչքան կարան էտ տղուն հերոսաֆիկացնեն:

----------


## Chuk

_ՀՀ քաղաքական բանտարկյալների եւ հալածյալների պաշտպանության կոմիտեն  այսօր նամակ է հղել  ԱՄՆ-ի, Ֆրանսիայի եւ Ռուսաստանի նախագահներին:_ (Աղբյուր՝ Ա1+)

*ԲԱՑ ՆԱՄԱԿ*

 Ձերդ գերազանցություններ.

2009թ. Հոկտեմբերի 20-ին սկսվում է հայ անվանի լրագրող եւ քաղաքական գործիչ, «Հայկական ժամանակ» օրաթերթի գլխավոր խմբագիր Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի դատավարությունը:

2008թ. Մարտի 1-ին ՀՀ իշխանությունները իրագործեցին զազրելի եւ անմարդկային արարք' բռնությամբ'ընդհուպ խաղաղ ցուցարարների վրա կրակելով, հարյուրավոր խաղաղ ու անզեն ցուցարարների վիրավորելով եւ առնվազն տասը մարդու սպանելով, ցրեցին զանգվածային ընտրակեղծիքներով ու բռնություններով ուղեկցված նախագահական ընտրությունների արդյունքների դեմ բողոքող ցուցարարներին: Դրանից հետո Հայաստանում մտցվեց հատուկ դրություն, որի պայմաններում ապօրինի սահմանափակումների ենթարկվեցին բոլոր լրատվամիջոցները, իրականացվեցին ընդդիմության զանգվածային ձերբակալություններ, հազարավոր ակտիվիստների ու համակիրների ապօրինի հետապնդումներ:

Այդ օրերից ի վեր ընդհատակ անցած, բայց 2009թ. հուլիսի 1-ին ինքնակամ իրավապահ մարմիններին ներկայացած Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը մինչ այսօր առանց որեւէ հիմքի պահվում է բանտում եւ այժմ կանգնելու է դատարանի առջեւ' զանգվածային անկարգություններ կազմակերպելու շինծու մեղադրանքով:

Ձերդ գերազանցություններ.

Հայաստանում արդեն իսկ տեղի են ունեցել հարյուրավոր դատավարություններ: Այդ խայտառակ դատավարությունների մասին կարող եք տեղեկություններ ստանալ Ձեր երկրների դեսպաններից եւ իրավասու միջազգային կազմակերպություններից:

Առայժմ արձանագրված արդյունքն այսպիսին է'

մինչ այսօր դատարանի արջեւ չի կանգնել ոչ մի մարդասպան. հերքվել է իշխանության յուրացման համար ընդդիմությանը ներկայացված մեղադրանքը.ընդդիմության եւ միջազգային կազմակերպությունների ճնշման արդյունքում համաներմամբ ազատ են արձակվել 30 քաղբանտարկյալ. 17 քաղբանտարկյալներ, որոնցից մեկը Ֆրանսիայի քաղաքացի է, այսօր էլ դեռ բանտերում են.տասնյակ անմեղ դատապարտված քաղաքացիներ' սպառելով սեփական երկրում արդարության հասնելու բոլոր միջոցները, փորձում են դրան հասնել Մարդու իրավունքների եւրոպական դատարանի միջոցով:

Ձերդ գերազանցություններ.

Այսօր, երբ Ձեր երկրները համատեղել են իրենց ջանքերը Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի խնդրի եւ հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների կարգավորման ուղղությամբ, տարօրինակ զուգադիպությամբ, իսպառ վերացել է նաեւ Ձեր երկրների եւ միջազգային կազմակերպությունների' ժողովրդավարության վերականգնմանն ու քաղբանտարկյալների ազատմանն ուղղված ճնշումը Սերժ Սարգսյանի վարչախմբի նկատմաբ: Սա մեր եւ հայ հասարակության մի ստվար հատվածի մոտ սասանում է հավատը Ձեր մտադրությունների անկեղծության նկատմամբ, տպավորություն է ստեղծում, որ տեղի է ունեցել ոչ բարոյական գործարք, որ Դուք աչք եք փակում մարդու իրավունքների զանգվածային, կոպիտ խախտումների եւ ժողովրդավարության ոտնահարման ակնհայտ փաստերի վրա' հանուն Սարգսյանի ապօրինի վարչախմբից զիջումներ կորզելու:

Ելնելով վերոգրյալից, անմեղ զոհերի հարազատների, բանտում տառապող քաղբանտարկյալների, ռեժիմի կամայականությունների եւ քաղաքական հետապնդումների զոհ դարձած հազարավոր ՀՀ քաղաքացիների անունից խնդրում եւ պահանջում ենք' օգտագործել Ձեր երկրների եւ Ձեր անձնական միջազգային հեղինակությունը' ստիպելու համար Հայաստանի իշխանություններին հարգել սեփական քաղաքացիների իրավունքներն ու ազատությունները:

*
ՀՀ քաղաքական բանտարկյալների եւ
հալածյալների պաշտպանության կոմիտե*

----------


## Marduk

Սասուն Միքաելյանը բանտից

http://armtoday.info/default.asp?Lan...PagePosition=1

----------


## Rammer

Արդյոք Սարգիս Հացպանյանը մասնակցել է Ղարաբաղյան պատերազմին? Դիտեք շատ հետաքրքիր է...
http://www.conservative.am/Sarkis_Hatspanian.html

----------

Chuk (25.10.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Արդյոք Սարգիս Հացպանյանը մասնակցել է Ղարաբաղյան պատերազմին? Դիտեք շատ հետաքրքիր է...
> http://www.conservative.am/Sarkis_Hatspanian.html


Երկրորդ ֆիլմի մաս 3-ում Հովսեփն է, Սարգիս Հացպանյանը գուցե նկարո՞ղն է, բայց այնտեղ հաստատ չի երևում: Իմիջայլոց, հայեր, Հովսեփի մասին որևէ ինֆրոմացիա կա՞… Էդ տղեն ողջ Քելբաջարը ազատագրեց, բայց ինտերնետում մենակ թռուցիկ ինֆորմացիա է, ապերախտ ժողովուրդ ենք…

----------


## Marduk

Ահա մի ֆիլմ էլ Հացպանյանի մասին

http://masis.tv/component/option,com...113/vfile,981/

Շատ լավն է նայեք

----------

davidus (04.12.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> «Այսօր մեր ամոթի օրն է»
> 16:12 | Այսօր | ՔԱՂԱՔԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ
> 
> 
> 
> Այսօր' քաղբանտարկյալների միջազգային օրը, մի շարք նախկին քաղբանտարկյալներ, ներկա քաղբանտարկյալների հարազատներ, իրավապաշտպաններ եւ Կոնգրեսի ներկայացուցիչներ ՀՀ գլխավոր դատախազության մոտ  բողոքի ակցիա էին կազմակերպել: Նրանք պահանջում են ազատ արձակել դեռեւս անազատության մեջ գտնվող 17 քաղբանտարկյալների:
> 
> Բողոքի ակցիայի մասնակիցների ներկայությունը ՀՀ Գլխավոր դատախազության մոտ ոստիկանները  հանդուրժեցին այնքան ժամանակ, քանի դեռ նրանց չէին միացել թմբուկ զարկող 2 երիտասարդները:
> 
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ Ա1+

----------


## Norton

*Եվրադատարանը հիասթափեցրեց Բոջոլյաններին*




> Մարդու իրավունքների եվրոպական դատարանը նոյեմբերի 3-ին մերժել է արեւելագետ, լրագրող Մուրադ Բոջոլյանի հայցը: Մերժումը նրա ներկայացուցիչ Արա Ղազարյանը ստացել է այսօր:
> 
>  Հիշեցնենք, որ 2002թ. Բոջոլյանը դատապարտվել է 10 տարի ազատազրկման' հայրենիքի դավաճանություն' Թուրքիայի օգտին լրտեսություն մեղադրանքով:  Առաջադրված մեղադրանքը Բոջոլյանը չի ընդունել եւ հայտարարել է, որ նա որպես լրագրող է համագործակցել թուրք լրագրողների հետ' տեղեկատվություն հավաքել եւ տրամադրել է բոլորին հասանելի բաց աղբյուրներից: Բոջոլյանի քրեական գործում ընդգրկված թուրք լրագրողներին նախաքննության մարմինը ներկայացրել է իբրեւ լրտեսներ եւ դրանով փորձել հիմնավորել նրա լրտեսությունը: Թուրք լրագրողների շարքում էին նաեւ Մեհմեդ Ալի Բիրանդին' CNN-ի Թուրքիայի թղթակիցը, Միդատ Բերեքեթը' թուրքական NTV-ի թղթակիցը:
> 
> «Եվրոպական դատարանը նույնպես գտել է, որ Մուրադ Բոջոլյանը պետական գաղտնիք չի տրամադրել Թուրքիային, այլ փոխանցել է «այլ տեղեկություն»: «Այլ տեղեկությունը» հասկացությունը ներառված է նախկին Քր. օր.-ի 60-րդ հոդվածում, որն իր բնույթով կարող է պետական գաղտնիք չհանդիսանալ, սակայն այն ձեւակերպումը, որ տեղեկատվությունը փոխանցվել է օտարերկրյա հատուկ կառույցներին' արդեն մտնում է լրտեսության հանցակազմի մեջ: Նման դեպքում, օրենքով, պետությունն իրեն կարող է միջամտել եւ դատապարտել: Մեր դատարանների որոշումներից, այդպես է երեւում եւ նման հարցերում Եվրադատարանը հիմնվում է ազգային դատարանների որոշումների վրա»,- այսօր «Ա1+»-ի հետ զրույցում ասաց Բոջոլյանների ներկայացուցիչ Արա Եղիազարյանը:
> 
>  Նա ընդգծեց, որ երբ խոսքը վերաբերում է «ազգային մարմիններին» Եվրադատարանը լայն հայեցողություն է տալիս այդ մարմիններին: Եթե ազգային դատավճիռներում նշվեր Մուրադ Բոջոլյանը տեղեկատվություն է տրամադրել թուրք լրագրողներին եւ ոչ թե հատուկ կառույցներին, ապա ըստ Ղազարյանի որոշումն այլ կլիներ. «Եվրադատարանի կարգավիճակը նրան թույլ չի տալիս ինքնուրույն  ապացույցներ գտնել եւ ներկայացնել: Նա ուսումնասիրում է իրեն ներկայացված ապացույցները:  Եվրադատարանի կարգավիճակը նրան թույլ չի տալիս ինքնուրույն ապացույցներ գտնել»:
> 
> Եվրադատարանի կայացրած որոշումը Բոջոլյանների համար անսպասելի էր, սակայն դա նրանց որոշակի ենթադրությունների տեղիք է տալիս. «Մենք, իհարկե, հույս ունեինք, որ Եվրադատարանը չի բավարարվի մեր դատարանների ապօրինի որոշումներով, հակառակ դեպքում չէինք դիմի եւ 6 տարի չէինք սպասի: Միաժամանակ հաշվի առնելով այն փաստը, որ միջազգային կառույցները, որի մասն է նաեւ Եվրադատարանը աչք են փակում ԼՂ հիմնախնդրի, Հայոց Ցեղասպանության փաստի վրա, մի մարդու' Բոջոլյանի շահերն անտեսելը նրանց համար խնդիր չէ: Ես գտնում եմ, որ Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանն ու իր ոհմակը շատ լավ աշխատեցին Եվրադատարանի հետ' Դավիթ Հարությունյանի ակտիվ մասնակցությամբ»,- «Ա1+»-ին ասաց Բոջոլյանի կինը' Լյուդմիլա Բոջոլյանը:
> ...


www.a1plus.am

----------


## Chuk

> «Սասուն» ջոկատի հրամանատար, քաղբանտարկյալ Սասուն Միքայելյանը այս պահին գտնվում է Հանրապետական հիվանդանոցում: Ինչպես «Ա1+»-ին ասաց նրա ընկեր, Հրազդանում ՀԱԿ պատասխանատու Մեսրոպ Մեսրոպյանը, հիմա հետազոտում են նրան եւ այսօր կամ վաղը պետք է վիրահատեն: Ըստ նրա'վիրահատության են ենթակա նրա շնչառական ուղիները, իսկ թե կոնկրետ ինչ, կհաղորդի միայն հետազոտումից հետո:
> 
> Հիշեցնենք, որ մարտի 1-ին զանգվածային անկարգություններ կազմակերպելու եւ ապօրինի զենք-զինամթերք պահելու համար 8 տարվա ազատազրկման դատապարտված Սասուն Միքայելյանը «Երեւան-Կենտրոն» ՔՀԿ-ից «Դատապարտյալների հիվանդանոց» է տեղափոխվել սեպտեմբերի 12-ին: Նա դժգոհել է սրտի աշխատանքից, բարձր ճնշումից, ինչպես նաեւ զգացնել են տվել պատերազմի ժամանակ Միքայելյանի մարմնում հայտնված մեկ տասնյակից ավել բեկորները: 
> 
> «Ա1+»-ը տեղեկատվության վերաբերյալ մանրամասներ չկարողացավ ճշտել ոչ Արդարադատության նախարարության Քրեակատարողական վարչության պետի մամլո խոսնակ Արսեն Բաբայանից, ոչ էլ Արդարադատության նախարարի մամլո քարտուղար Լանա Մշեցյանից:


Աղբյուր՝ Ա1+

Իսկական հերոս, իսկական քաղաքացի Սասուն Միքայելյանին մաղթում եմ շուտափույթ առողջացում: Մեր երկիրը նման հայորդիների կարիք շատ ունի:

----------

Kuk (04.12.2009), Norton (04.12.2009), Rammer (04.12.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> *Պաշտպանական կողմը` թղթե շերեփը ձեռքին*
> 
> «Որտե՞ղ են 1922թ. Հովհաննես Թումանյանի նվիրաբերած գումարները «Մատենադարանի Բարեկամներ» հիմնադրամին»,-ահա այս հարցն էր ամենից շատ հուզել այն քննիչին, որը նախաքննության ընթացքում հարցաքննել էր Մատենադարանի նախկին փոխտնօրեն, 2008թ. ընտրություններին Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի նախընտրական շտաբի պետ Արշակ Բանուչյանին:
> 
> Նշենք, որ Արշակ Բանուչյանի դեմ քրեական գործ էր հարուցվել 2008թ. հուլիսի 29-ին ՀՀ Քրեական օրենսգրքի 179 հոդված 2-րդ մաս 3-րդ կետով` փողերի վատնում, եւ 205-ի 1-ին մասով`հարկերից խուսափում: Քննիչի այս եւ մի շարք այլ զավեշտալի մեջբերումներ այսօր իր վերջին խոսքում հիշատակեց Արշակ Բանուչյանը, որը հրաժարվեց իր պաշտպանական ճառից` հայտարարելով, որ դատարանը թող հիմք ընդունի իր դատապաշտպան Տիգրան Աթանեսյանի պաշտպանական ճառը:
> 
> Իր վերջին խոսքում Բանուչյանը մանրամասն անդրադարձավ թե մարտմեկյան իրադարձություններին, թե դրանց նախորդող ՀՀ նախագահի ընտրությունների օրինախախտումներին, թե իր նախաքննական հարցաքննությանը, թե այս դատավարությանը, թե մասնավորապես դատախազի ճառին: Ավարտելով իր վերջին խոսքը` Արշակ Բանուչյանն հայտարարեց, որ իր արարքներում իրեն մեղավոր չի ճանաչում, եւ իրեն ներկայացված այս քրեական գործն համարում է քաղաքական հայացքների համար հետապնդում. «Ձեզ` հարգելի դատարան, կոչ եմ անում վճիռ կայացնելիս հիշել, որ հանդես եք գալիս ՀՀ-ի անունից եւ ի շահ ՀՀ-ի: Չեմ կասկածում ձեր մասնագիտական կարողությունների վրա, բայց ուզում եմ, որ ձեր մեջ կամք եւ համարձակություն գտնեք եւ վճիռը կայացնեք հանուն արդարության»: Նրա այս հայտարարությունը դահլիճն ընդունեց բուռն ծափողջյուններով: Ի դեպ, այսօր դահլիճը լեփ-լեցուն էր:
> 
> Իսկ դատապաշտպան Աթանեսյանը իր ճառում մասնավորապես նշեց, որ դատաքննության ընթացքում պաշտպանական կողմը եղել է անբարենպաստ վիճակում: Նա հայտարարեց, որ իր պաշտպանյալը դարձել է խտրականություն զոհ: Դա է, ըստ նրա, վկայում այն, որ չի հարցաքննվել պաշտպանական կողմի վկան` «Տիգրան Մեծ» տպարանի տնօրենը, գործին չեն կցվել պաշտպանական կողմի ներկայացրած շատ նյութեր: «Հերթական անգամ մենք ականատեսն ենք լինում խորհրդային շրջանի մնացորդներին` նախաքննության ընթացքում անհասկանալի պայմաններում ձեռք բերված ապացույցները հետազոտվում են, իսկ պաշտպանական կողմը հերթական անգամ հայտնվում է Խրիմյան Հայրիկի վիճակում` թղթե շերեփը ձեռքին»,- ընդգծեց դատապաշտպան Աթանեսյանը` դատարանից պահանջելով արդարացնել Արշակ Բանուչյանին, քանի որ նրա արարքներում բացակայում է հանցակազմը:
> Դատարանը հեռացավ խորհրդակցական սենյակ` դատական ակտ կայացնելու, որը կհրապարակվի դեկտեմբերի 9-ին, ժամը 11:30-ին:


Աղբյուր՝ Ա1+

Հայաստանում այսօր էլ ոչ միայն կան տասից ավելի քաղբանտարկյալներ այլև այդ պրոցեսը, որը մեր պետությունը գնալով ավելի ու ավելի է թաղում ճահճի մեջ, շարունակում է:

Կծիծաղեի այս դատավարության վրա, եթե այսքան լացելու չլիներ: Կծիծաղեի տուժող կողմի չգոյության պայմաններում մեղադրող կողմի խղճուկ  թխոցու վրա, կծիծաղեի, եթե չիմանայի, թե այդ թխոցու արդյունքում ինչ դատական որոշումներ են լինում: 

Այն, որ հարցը իրականում տնտեսական հարթության հետ որևէ եզր չունի, գիտեմ հստակ: Գիտեմ, որովհետև հետևել եմ դատական պրոցեսին, գիտեմ տպարանից իմ անձնական աղբյուրներից ստացված տվյալներից ու գիտեմ, որովհետև ճանաչում եմ պարոն Բանուչյանին, ումով մշտապես հիացել եմ: Ակումբում շատերը կան, ովքեր հրաշալի ծանոթ են պարոն Բանուչյանի բարոյական կերպարին, գիտեն նրա մարդկային մեծ արժեքները, գիտեն, որ գործը լրիվ սարքովի է, գիտեն սարքելու իրական դրդապատճառը:

Ուղղակի ուզում եմ պարոն Բանուչյանին ու իր ընտանիքի անդամներին ասել՝ մենք ձեր հետ ենք:

----------

dvgray (08.12.2009), Kuk (08.12.2009), Mephistopheles (08.12.2009), murmushka (08.12.2009), Norton (08.12.2009), Երվանդ (08.12.2009), Ծով (08.12.2009), Տրիբուն (08.12.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

> “ՍԱՍՈՒՆ ՄԻՔԱՅԵԼՅԱՆԸ ԴԱՎԱԴԻՐ Է”
> 
> *ՀՀԿ խմբակցության այն պատգամավորները, ովքեր ստորագրել էին Սերժ Սարգսյանին ուղղված նամակը Սասուն Միքայելյանին ներում շնորհելու վերաբերյալ, դատապարտվել են այդ քայլի համար*, ասել է ՀՀԿ խորհրդարանական խմբակցության ղեկավար Գալուստ Սահակյանը:
> 
> “*Նրանք իրավունք չունեին դա անելու, մանավանդ Սասուն Միքայելյանի հարցում*, քանի որ վերջին գործընթացներն ավելի շատ վարկաբեկել են նրան: *Սասունը դավադիր է եղել թիմի նկատմամբ, բայց նա մեր ընկերն է:* Եթե Սասունը ցանկանար, ինքն իր ձեռքով կդիմեր նախագահին: Նախագահի լիազորություն չունի հիվանդության պատճառով ազատ արձակել: Եթե պատգամավորների ստորագրություն էր պետք, կարող էին դիմել Ժառանգությանը, և նրանք միանգամից կստորագրեին: Ընդդիմադիր դաշտին ստորագրություններ պետք չեն, այլ սա պրովոկացիա էր, որը չի ստացվել”, ասել է Գալուստ Սահակյանը: 
> 
> Պատգամավորի խոսքով, ընդդիմադիր որոշ ուժեր փորձեցին շահարկել, որ Սասունի վիճակը շատ ծանր է: Իրականում քթի խոռոչի վիրահատություն է եղել, եւ մի քանի օրից նա ամբողջովին առողջ կլինի: Սահակյանը ասել է, որ իրենք ուշադիր են Սասունի նկատմամբ, որ խախտումներ չլինեն նրա հանդեպ, չ*նայած նա դավադիր է: Սասունը ոչ հանցագործ է, ոչ էլ քաղբանտարկյալ:*
> 
> Գալուստ Սահակյանն ընդդիմադիրներին զգուշացրել է, որ Սասունին չի կարելի թիրախ դարձնել, քանի որ Սասունը վրեժխնդիր կլինի իրեն թիրախ դարձնողներից:
> ...


Ի՞նչ ասես… ինչ էլ ասես, քիչ ա լինելու… Գալուստ Սահակյանին մենակ լապատկեն կփրկի։

----------

Chuk (17.12.2009), Kuk (17.12.2009), Հայկօ (17.12.2009), Տրիբուն (17.12.2009)

----------


## Բիձա

> Ի՞նչ ասես… ինչ էլ ասես, քիչ ա լինելու… *Գալուստ Սահակյանին մենակ լապատկեն կփրկի*։


Հիշեցնեմ, որ լապատկեն դա գյուղատնտեսական նպատակներով հողը փխրեցնելու, կամ բետոն թափելու համար նախատեսված ձեռքի գործիք է, որը չի կարող օգտագործվել այլ, նույնիսկ փրկարար, նպատակներով: 
Լապատկի մեջ ավելի շատ կարմիր թանձր հեղուկ  կա, քան քարի մեջ: Բա քեզ մանուկ հասակում չեն սովորեցրել՞:

----------


## Kuk

> *Ազատ արձակվեց*
> 
> 
> Այսօր «Դատապարտյալների հիվանդանոց» ՔԿՀ-ից ազատ արձակվեց ԵԿՄ Արագածոտնի մարզի կառույցի ղեկավար Մկրտիչ Սափեյանը:
> 
> Նա ազատազրկման մեջ էր 2008 թվականի հոկտեմբերի 27-ից եւ մեղադրվում էր ՀՀ Քր. Օր.-ի 258 հոդվածի 3-րդ մասով /խուլիգանություն/:
> 
> Հիշեցնենք, որ այդ օրը Թալինում կայանում էր ՀՀ Առաջին նախագահ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի հանդիպումը ընտրողների հետ եւ հավաքվածների միջից մեկը` Սարգիս Կարապետյանն անվայել խոսքեր ու հայհոյանքներ էր տեղացել Առաջին նախագահին հասցեին: Ինչի հետեւանքով վիճաբանություն էր հրահրվել եւ Ժորա, Մկրտիչ Սափեյաններն ու նրանց քրոջ որդին ձերբակալվել էին:
> 
> Ժորա Սափեյանը դեռ մեկուսարանում է:


...

----------

Chuk (30.01.2010), Աբելյան (08.02.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Նախաքննական մարմինը կարճել է երիտասարդ ընդդիմադիր Տիգրան Առաքելյանի նկատմամբ հարուցված քրեական գործը` ապացույցների անբավարարության հիմքով: Հիշեցնենք, որ նա մեղադրվում էր խուլիգանության և իշխանության ներկայացուցչի նկատմամբ բռնություն գործադրելու մեջ:

Կարճվել է նաև նույն գործով անցնող Սահակ Մուրադյանի ու Հերբերտ Գևորգյանի նկատմամբ հարուցված քրեական գործը:
Միջադեպը տեղի էր ունեցել հուլիսի 1-ին Երևանում, երբ տղաները բաժանում էին Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի հանրահավաքի իրազեկման թռուցիկները:

http://www.tert.am/am/news/2010/02/02/tigran/

----------

Chuk (07.02.2010), Kuk (08.02.2010), Norton (08.02.2010), Աբելյան (08.02.2010), Հայկօ (07.02.2010)

----------


## Chuk



----------

Mephistopheles (13.02.2010), Norton (13.02.2010), Rammer (13.02.2010), Աբելյան (12.02.2010), Ծով (12.02.2010), Տրիբուն (13.02.2010)

----------


## Rammer

*ԱՌԱՋԱՐԿՈՒՄ ԵՄ ՍՏԵՂԾԵԼ ՙՄԱՐՏԻ 1-Ի ՔԱՂԲԱՆՏԱՐԿՅԱԼՆԵՐԻ ԱԿՈՒՄԲ՚*

Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը ցայսօր մարմնավորում է Ճշմարիտ իշխանության մեր պատկերացումները: 2008թ. ապրիլի 7-ին, ԿԳԲ-ում ինձ տրված հարցը հետեւյալն էր. ՙԻնչու՞ էիր մասնակցում հանրահավաքներին՚ (երիտասարդ քննիչի գլխավերեւում կախված էր քոչարյանական աչքերով Ձերժինսկու բեղմորուսով նկարը): Պատասխանել եմ. ՙՈւզում եմ վերականգնել Հայաստանի անկախությունն ու ժողովրդավարությունը, եւ հուսով էի, որ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի առաջնորդությամբ ծավալվող համաժողովրդական շարժման հաջողության պարագայում կհասնենք այդ նպատակին՚: Նույն հարցը երեք անգամ կրկնելուց ու նույն պատասխանը լսելուց հետո երիտասարդ քննիչը կարմրեց, չիմացավ ինչպե՞ս շարունակել, կանգնեց ու հուսահատ գոռաց. ՙԵս քեզ հարց եմ տալիս, դու մեզ ձե՞ռ ես առնում: Ի՞նչ անկախություն ու ժողովրդավարություն՚: Ես նույնպես ոտքի ելա. ՙԵթե դու այդպես ես արտահայտվում անկախության ու ժողովրդավարության արժեքներին, ես քեզ հետ ընդհանրապես բան չունեմ խոսելու՚: Նա բռնեց սենյակի դռան բռնակից ու սպառնալից ասաց. ՙՀա՞, հիմա խոսելը կտեսնե°ս...՚, եւ դուռը շխկացնելով սենյակից դուրս եկավ: Մոտ տասնհինգ րոպե անց սենյակի դուռը կամացուկ բացեց, ու ասաց. ՙԿարող եք ծխել՚: ՙՇնորհակալություն՚, ասացի ես: Քիչ անց վերադարձավ մեկ ուրիշ երիտասարդ քննիչ ու, թե՞  ՙԷսօր խմած ես, արի գնա, հետո կկանչենք՚: Ինձ դուրս վռնդեցին ԿԳԲ-ի շենքից առանց հարցաքննություն անցկացնելու: (Ես, իհարկե, խմած չէի :Smile:  Այդ նույն երեկոյան հարցաքննության հրավիրված Պահպանողական կուսակցության փոխնախագահ Զավեն Վարդանյանին ասել էին. ՙՉենք ուզում Թաթուլին հարցաքննենք. խմած գալիս, դեբոշ ա անում՚:

Դրանից հետո, շաբաթը մեկ անգամ, ԿԳԲ-ի անցագրայինի հեռախոսից անհանգստացնում էի այդ բաժնի քննիչներին, ու պահանջում Միքայել Հայրապետյանի տանն իրականացված խուզարկության ժամանակ առգրավված Պահպանողական կուսակցության եւ Երիտասարդ պահպանողականների միության կնիքներն ու հուշանվերային դաշույնը ետ վերադարձնել: Մինչեւ մի օր Մարուքյան Մնացականը վերցրեց լսափողը.

- Մեզնից ի՞նչ ես ուզում:

- Դուք առգրավել եք մեր կուսակցության կնիքը: Կամ ետ վերադարձրեք, կամ հիմնավորեք, թե ինչու եք առգրավել,- ասացի:

- Ի՞նչը հիմնավորենք,- գոռաց հեռախոսի մեջ:

- Անցագիր իջեցրեք, բարձրանամ կբացատրեմ,- ասացի մի փոքր նյարդայնացած:

- Դե զզվեցրիր, էլի խմած ե՞ս: Էն անգամ էլ եկար սաղ հարկով շան հոտը գցեցիր: Էլ չզանգես,- ու շրխկացրեց հեռախոսը:

Ես համբերությունից դուրս եկա ու դատի տվեցի ԱԱԾ-ին: Պատշաճ իրազեկման հետադարձ ծանուցումները ստանալուց երկու օր անց Արդարադատության նախարարը ասուլիս պետք է տար: Ես որոշել էի մի քանի լրագրողների խնդրել մեր կուսակցության կնիքի առգրավման հարցն ուղղել նախարարին: Ասուլիսը նշանակված էր ժամը 12-ին: Այդ օրն առավոտյան 9-ին 10 պակաս ինձ զանգեցին ԿԳԲ-ից ու խնդրեցին գալ կնիքները վերցնել: Նոր էի զարթնել, ասացի. ՙՊետք է լողանամ, նախաճաշեմ, հետո կգամ, օրվա երկրորդ կեսին՚: Նորից զանգեցին 9 անց 10 (չվերցրի, լողանում էի), հետո 9 անց կես, հետո 10-ին 5 պակաս. ամեն անգամ ավելի թախանձագին խնդրելով հնարավորինս շուտ գալ եւ ետ վերցնել կնիքները: Ընդունեցի ԱԱԾ-ի պարզած սպիտակ դրոշը, գնացի ու ստացա մեր կնիքները:

Կարծում եմ` վաստակավոր քաղբանտարկյալները պատմելու անհամեմատ շատ բան ունեն: Առաջարկում եմ` ստեղծել ՙՄարտի 1-ի քաղբանտարկյալների ակումբ՚, որտեղ քաղբանտարկյալներն իրենց հիշած պատմություններն ի մի կբերեն ու հասարակությունից չեն թաքցնի, որ Հայաստանի Ազատության եւ զարգացման առաջին եւ հիմնական թշնամին քոչարյանական աչքերով Ձերժինսկու այդ օտար կառույցն է, որից ազատվելու օրը լինելու է օրերից մեծագույնը:


*ԹԱԹՈՒԼ ՄԿՐՏՉՅԱՆ
Պահպանողական կուսակցության քարտուղար*

----------

Վիշապ (24.02.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Եթե մինչեւ ապրիլի 6-ը ազատ չարձակվեն…



> Ապրիլի 6-ից Երեւանում մեկնարկելու է Մարդու իրավունքների միջազգային ֆեդերացիայի /FIDH/ «Արդարադատություն. Անկախ դատարանի առջեւ արդյունավետ պաշտպանության իրավունք. Նոր մարտահրավերներ» թեմայով 37-րդ միջազգային համաժողովը: Մարդու իրավունքների միջազգային ֆեդերացիայի նախագահին Սուեր Բելասեին հայաստանյան մի շարք ՀԿ ներկայացուցիչներ նամակ են հղել:
> 
> «Մենք ուրախությամբ ծանոթացանք համաժողովին ընդառաջ արված Ձեր հայտարարությանը, որտեղ ի թիվս Հայաստանում արդարադատության վիճակին վերաբերող Ձեր մտահոգությունների անդրադարձել էիք նաեւ քաղբանտարկյալների խնդրին` ասելով. «Մասնավորապես մենք հույս ունենք, որ ֆորումը կմեկնարկի Հայաստանում, ուր այլեւս չկան քաղբանտարկյալներ: Մեծագույն կարեւորություն ունի նաեւ այն, որ իրականացվի 2008թ. մարտի 1-2-ին 10 քաղաքացիների սպանության առնչությամբ արժանահավատ եւ արդյունավետ քննություն: Քաղբանտարկյալներին ազատ արձակելը եւ նման քննություն անցկացնելը կնշանակեն այն, որ Հայաստանը գնում է դեպի օրենքի գերակայություն»:
> 
> Մենք ողջունում ենք Ձեր այս հայտարարությունը եւ մեր գոհունակությունն ենք հայտնում Ձեզ` քաղբանտարկյալների թեման ուշադրության կենտրոնում պահելու համար:
> 
> Միաժամանակ ակնկալում ենք, որ եթե մինչեւ ապրիլի 6-ը բոլոր քաղբանտարկյալները ազատ չարձակվեն, ապա ֆեդերացիան կհրաժարվի մի այնպիսի երկրում համաժողով անցկացնելու որոշումից, որի բանտերը լցված են քաղբանտարկյալներով:
> 
> Հակառակ դեպքում կստացվի, որ Մարդու իրավունքների միջազգային ֆեդերացիան նպաստում է այն ռեժիմի լեգիտիմացմանը, որը քաղբանտարկյալներ պահելով, քաղաքական հալածանքներ իրականացնելով, ամենակոպիտ ձեւերով ոտնահարում է մարդու իրավունքները: Դա կհակասի FIDH առաքելությանը: Հուսով ենք, որ Դուք հավատարիմ մնալով իրավապաշտպանի Ձեր կոչմանը կվարվեք Ձեր իսկ արած հայտարարության ոգուն ու տառին համապատասխան եւ հայաստանյան բանտերում քաղբանտարկյալների առկայության պարագայում Երեւանում համաժողով չեք անցկացնի»,-ասված է նամակում, որը ստորագրել են`
> ...


http://a1plus.am/am/politics/2010/03/26/fidh

----------

Chuk (27.03.2010), Norton (27.03.2010)

----------


## Kuk

> *Սասուն Միքայելյանին կվիրահատեն*
> 
> 
> 
> Վաղը Նորք-Մարաշ բժշկական կենտրոնում քաղբանտարկյալ Սասուն Միքայելյանը զոնդավարում կանցնի:
> 
> Բժիշկները որոշել են վերջնական հետազոտություն կատարել եւ հետո նոր միայն վիրահատական միջամտություն կատարել: Վիրահատությունը նախատեսված է հունիսի 11-ին: Սասուն Միքայելյանի սիրտը արդեն 2-րդ անգամ պետք է վիրահատվի:
> 
> Արդարադատության նախարարի մամուլի քարտուղար Լանա Մշեցյանն «Ա1+»-ին փոխանցեց, որ հիմա Սասուն Միքայելյանը «Դատապարտյալների հիվանդանոց»քրեակատարողական հիմնարկում է:
> ...

----------

Chuk (10.06.2010), Mephistopheles (09.06.2010), Norton (09.06.2010), Rammer (09.06.2010), Հայկօ (09.06.2010), Նարե (09.06.2010)

----------


## Norton

*Քաղբանտարկյալն ազատվեց*



> Հենց նոր Վանաձորի ընդհանուր իրավասության դատարանը դատավոր Մուշեղ Հարությունյանի նախագահությամբ դատավճիռ է կայացրել՝ պատժաժամկետի կեսը կրելուց հետո ազատ արձակել քաղբանտարկյալ, ՀՀՇ վարչության անդամ, Վանաձորցի Աշոտ Մանուկյանին։
> 
> Վերջինս, որ ձերբակալվել էր 2008 թ. մարտի մեկին՝ դատապարտվել էր հինգ տարվա ազատազրկման՝ իբր ոստիկանի նկատմամբ ծանր հետեւանքներ առաջացրած բռնություն կիրառելու մեղադրանքով՝ քերական օրենսգրքի 316 հոդվածի 2 մասի հատկանիշներով։ Եվ սա այն դեպքում, երբ Մանուկյանի մեղքը որեւէ կերպ չէր հիմնավորվել։ Նա բանտում հանիրավի անցկացրեց երկու տարի ութ ամիս։
> lragir.am

----------

Chuk (30.10.2010), Mephistopheles (01.11.2010), Ձայնալար (30.10.2010)

----------


## Norton

*Սաղաթելյանն ազատ արձակվեց*



> Քիչ անց ազատ արձակվեց քաղբանտարկյալ, մարտի 1-ի գործով անազատության դատապարտված «Հանրապետություն» կուսակցության անդամ Մուշեղ Սաղաթելյանը: Նրա հարազատներն այս պահին «Վարդաշեն» քրեակատարողական հիմնարկի մոտ էին:Մուշեղ Սաղաթելյանի որդին` Սեւակը, «Ա1+»-ի հետ զրույցում ասաց, որ հոր առողջական վիճակը այնքան էլ լավ չէ:
> 
> «Այս տարիների ընթացում նրա առողջությունը ավելի է վատացել, սակայն կարող եմ ասել, որ «դուխը» տեղում է: Սա միակ բան է որ չկարողացան նրանից խլել»,-ասաց նա: 
> Նուբարաշենից Մուշեղ Սաղաթելյան հարազատների հետ ուղեւորվեց հայրենի Մարալիկ գյուղ` վատառողջ հորը անմիջապես տեսնելու համար:
> 
> Մուշեղ Սաղաթելյանն ազատ է արձակվում վաղաժամկետ-պայմանական ազատման միջգերատեսչական հանձնաժողովի որոշմամբ` պատժաժամկետի կեսը կրած լինելու համար:
> 
> Հիշեցնենք, որ Մուշեղ Սաղաթելյանը դատապարտվել էր 5 տարվա ազատազրկման եւ մեղադրվում էր ՀՀ Քր.Օր. 316-րդ հոդվածի 1-ին եւ 2-րդ մասերով («Իշխանության ներկայացուցչի նկատմամբ բռնություն գործադրելը»), 235-րդ հոդվածի 4-րդ մասով («Ապօրինի կերպով զենք, ռազմամթերք, պայթուցիկ նյութեր կամ պայթուցիկ սարքեր ձեռք բերելը, իրացնելը, պահելը, փոխադրելը կամ կրելը») նախատեսված հանցանքներ կատարելու մեջ:
> 
> ...

----------

Chuk (24.11.2010), Աթեիստ (24.11.2010), Ձայնալար (25.11.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> *Մտավորականները չլռեցին*
> Ի պաշտպանություն «Հայկական ժամանակ» օրաթերթի գլխավոր խմբագիր Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի` այսօր Կոմիտասի արձանի մոտ բողոքի ակցիա անցկացրին հարյուրից ավելի մտավորականներ: Նրանք պատրաստել էին հայտարարություն, որի տակ եւ ստորագրեցին: Ի դեպ, ստորագրությունների թիվն անընդհատ ավելանում էր:
> 
> ՀՀ Ժողովրդական արտիստ, սիրված դերասանուհի Վարդուհի Վարդերեսյանին վրդովվեցնում է ազատ խոսքի դեմ յուրաքանչյուր ոտնձգություն: «Ես կարծում եմ, որ մեր երկրում ոչ մի քաղբանտարկյալ չպետք է լինի: Ոչ միայն Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը, այլեւ մյուսները պետք է անհապաղ ազատ արձակվեն: Մենք դեռ մեր հույսը չենք կորցնում, այլապես այս ակցիաները երկար կշարունակվեն»,- վստահեցնում է նա:
> 
> Դերասանուհին մեղադրում է այն մտավորականներին, որոնք այսօր լռում են ու վախենում են իրենց դիրքորոշումն արտահայտել: «Նրանք ուրեմն այլեւս մտավորական չեն: Եթե այսպես միահամուռ մնայինք, ապա շատ կարեւոր դեր կունենայինք այս պետության մեջ եւ շատ բան կփոխեր դա. մեկուսացած ապրել հնարավոր չէ, այս է հիմա մեր աղքատությունը»,- ասաց նա` ավելացնելով, որ այն մտավորականները, որոնք ճշմարտությունն են ասում, նրան դասում են ընդդիմության շարքերը:
> 
> Բողոքի ակցիայի մասնակից մտավորականները պատրաստվում են իրենց պայքարը շարունակել այնքան ժամանակ, քանի դեռ բոլոր քաղբանտարկյալներն ազատ չեն արձակվեն: Կինոռեժիսոր Տիգրան Խզմալյանը կարծում է, որ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանն այսօր արդեն խորհրդանիշ է դարձել ու ի պաշտպանություն նրան հավաքված մտավորականները եկել են ոչ այնքան նրա ազատությունը պահանջելու, այլ սեփական ազատության, արժանապատվության համար: Իսկ դերասան, ռեժիսոր Աշոտ Ադամյանն ավելացրեց, որ ցանկացած մարդ, որ այսօր անտարբերություն է ցուցաբերում այս հարցի նկատմամբ, նա է «իսկական անազատ մարդը, բանտարկյալը»: Նա համոզված է, որ այսօրվա իրենց ակցիան ազդեցությունն անպայման ունենալու է եւ հարցի լուծումը չի ուշանա:
> 
> ...


Ա1+

----------

Chuk (25.11.2010), einnA (25.11.2010), Mephistopheles (25.11.2010), Moonwalker (25.11.2010), Nadine (27.11.2010), Norton (25.11.2010), Rammer (25.11.2010), Արշակ (25.11.2010), Երվանդ (25.11.2010), Շինարար (25.11.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Հալալա իրանց  :Smile:

----------

Ձայնալար (25.11.2010)

----------


## Norton

*Ազատ արձակվեց քաղբանտարկյալ Գաբրիել Գաբրիելյանը*



> Արդարադատության նախարարության «Դատապարտյալների հիվանդանոց» քրեակատարողական հիմնարկից մոտ մեկ ժամ առաջ ազատ արձակվեց քաղբանտարկյալ Գաբրիել Գաբրիելյանը։ Նա ձերբակալվել էր 2008թ. մարտմեկյան դեպքերից հետո և զանգվածային անկարգություններ կազմակերպելու մեղադրանքով դատապարտվել 7 տարվա ազատազրկման։
> 
> Գաբրիելյանին դիմավորելու էին եկել հարազատները, ընկերները, ընդդիմության ներկայացուցիչները։
> 
> ՀՀ առաջին նախագահի մամլո խոսնակ Արման Մուսինյանը Tert.am-ի հետ զրույցում նշեց, որ ՀՀ իշխանությունները քաղբանտարկյալներին ազատ են արձակում միջազգային հանրության և հայ հասարակության ճնշումների ներքո։ «ՀԱԿ-ը վստահ է, որ առաջիկայում մնացած 10 քաղբանտարկյալներն էլ ազատ կարձակվեն»,- ասաց Մուսինյանը։ 
> Tert.am

----------

Chuk (07.12.2010), einnA (07.12.2010), Mephistopheles (07.12.2010), murmushka (07.12.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> «Վարդաշեն» քրեակատարողական հիմնարկից այսօր վաղաժամկետ ազատ արձակվեց եւս մեկ քաղաքական բանտարկյալ` Ֆելիքս Գեւորգյանը` պատժաչափի 1/3-ը կրելուց հետո:
> 
> Նրան ազատ պետք է արձակեին դեռեւս մեկ շաբաթ առաջ, սակայն համապատասխան դատական նիստը հետաձգվել էր:
> Քրեակատարողական հիմնարկի մոտ էին հավաքվել նրա հարազատները, Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի ակտիվիստներն ու համակիրները:
> 
> Ֆելիքս Գեւորգյանը անազատության մեջ էր 2008 թ մարտիմեկյան իրադարձություններից հետո: Նա դատապարտվել էր 7 տարվա ազատազրկման` 235 հոդվածի 2-րդ մասով` (ապօրինի զենք ու զինամթերք ձեռք բերելն ու պահելը) եւ 238 հոդվածի հատկանիշներով` (զենք զինամթերք, պայթուցիկ սարքեր հափշտակելը):


Ա1+

----------

Gayl (09.12.2010), murmushka (09.12.2010), Norton (10.12.2010)

----------


## Gayl

Ինչ որ տարօրինակ ա, իրար հետևից ազատ են արձակվում քաղբանտարկյալները :Shok:

----------


## Chuk

> Ինչ որ տարօրինակ ա, իրար հետևից ազատ են արձակվում քաղբանտարկյալները


Մինչև հունվարի 10-ի կողմերը պետք ա բոլորին բաց թողնեն, չնայած հավանական ա, որ Նիկոլին ու Սասունին չթողնեն:

----------


## Gayl

> Մինչև հունվարի 10-ի կողմերը պետք ա բոլորին բաց թողնեն, չնայած հավանական ա, որ Նիկոլին ու Սասունին չթողնեն:


Բայց ինչու են նման բան անու՞մ, արտաքին աշխարհն ա ճնշու՞մ:
Ոնց էլ լինի մինչև ընտրությունները Նիկոլն  ու Սասունը ազատ կլինեն:

----------


## Chuk

> Բայց ինչու են նման բան անու՞մ, արտաքին աշխարհն ա ճնշու՞մ:
> Ոնց էլ լինի մինչև ընտրությունները Նիկոլն  ու Սասունը ազատ կլինեն:


Հա: Մինչև համազեկուցողների այցը պիտի պայմանները կատարած լինեն:

----------


## Armavir

> Մինչև հունվարի 10-ի կողմերը պետք ա բոլորին բաց թողնեն, չնայած հավանական ա, որ Նիկոլին ու Սասունին չթողնեն:


3 օր մնաց, տեսնենք...

----------


## Chuk

> 3 օր մնաց, տեսնենք...


Սպասել պետք չի, առնվազն ամսաթվի մասով սխալ էի: Բայց գործընթացը, որքան հասկանում եմ, դեռ չի ավարտվել:

----------


## Armavir

> Սպասել պետք չի, առնվազն ամսաթվի մասով սխալ էի: Բայց գործընթացը, որքան հասկանում եմ, դեռ չի ավարտվել:


Նիկոլը շատ տաղանդավոր, վճռական տրամադրվաղ, եռանդավոր երիտասարդ է: Նա կարողանում է ժողովրդին ոտքի բարձրացնել, լավ կազմակերպչական աշխատանքներ կատարել և այլն: Սասունն, իր հերթին, կռված ու շատերի մոտ(այդ թվում նաև ազատամարտիկների) հարգանք վայելող տղա է, որի հետևից շատերը, նույն պես, կգնան: Այդ պատճառով այս երկուսը ազատության մեջ մեծ վտանգ են ներկայացնում ռեժիմի համար: Դրա համար, դժվար թե նրանց մոտակա ժամանակներս ազատեն:

----------


## Chuk

> Նիկոլը շատ տաղանդավոր, վճռական տրամադրվաղ, եռանդավոր երիտասարդ է: Նա կարողանում է ժողովրդին ոտքի բարձրացնել, լավ կազմակերպչական աշխատանքներ կատարել և այլն: Սասունն, իր հերթին, կռված ու շատերի մոտ(այդ թվում նաև ազատամարտիկների) հարգանք վայելող տղա է, որի հետևից շատերը, նույն պես, կգնան: Այդ պատճառով այս երկուսը ազատության մեջ մեծ վտանգ են ներկայացնում ռեժիմի համար: Դրա համար, դժվար թե նրանց մոտակա ժամանակներս ազատեն:


Բա ես ի՞նչ էի գրել  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Զարուհի Փոստանջյանի առնչությամբ Հայաստանի նախկին քաղբանտարկյալների հայտարարությունը
> 
> Մենք՝ նախկին քաղբանտարկյալներս, որ բանտերում ենք հայտնվել մեր քաղաքական գործունեության եւ քաղաքական հայացքների համար, կալանավայրերում գտնվելու ողջ ընթացքում զգացել ենք ՀՀ ԱԺ պատգամավոր Զարուհի Փոստանջյանի աջակցությունն ու հոգատարությունը: Նա եղել է այն խիստ քչաթիվ պատգամավորներից մեկն, ով այցելել ու մշտապես աջակցել է մեզ:
> 
> Այսօր ՀՀ գործող իշխանությունները, միայն իրենց յուրահատուկ գործելաոճին հավատարիմ, այն է՝ ամեն կերպ ճնշել ու հետապնդել իրենց գծած սահմանների մեջ չտեղավորվող ցանկացած մեկին, Փոստանջյանի եղբորը կալանավորելու միջոցով փորձ են անում ճնշել ու լռեցնել Զարուհուն:
> 
> Մենք՝ դատապարտելով Զարուհի Փոստանջյանի դեմ սանձազերծված այս արշավը, մեր աջակցությունն ու զորակցությունն ենք հայտնում նրան, վստահ լինելով, որ նա իրեն յուրահատուկ տոկունությամբ եւ իր բարեկամների աջակցությամբ, որոնց թվում մենք նաեւ մեզ ենք դասում, կհաղթահարի այս փորձությունը:
> 
> Նախկին քաղբանտարկյալներ


Աղբյուր՝ 1in.am

----------

Kuk (28.02.2011), Mephistopheles (28.02.2011), Norton (01.03.2011), Rammer (28.02.2011), Գեա (06.03.2011), Ձայնալար (28.02.2011), Շինարար (28.02.2011)

----------


## Norton

Ժողովրդի համբերության բաժակը լցվում է

----------


## Armtechnology

> Ալեքսանդր Արզումանյան, Արման Բաբաջանյան, Վարդան Մալխասյան, Ժիրայր Սեֆիլյան... Ցուցակը կարելի է շարունակել, բայց դրանով որևէ բան չի փոխվում։ Ի՞նչ եք կարծում իշխանությունը ունի՞ այնքան ներքին ուժ ու վստահություն այդ ուժերի նկատմամբ մոտ ապագայում քաղբանտարկյալներին ազատ արձակելու համար, թե՞ բռնությունները շարունակվելու են ընդհուպ մինչև ընտրությունները, ինչի դեպքում, անշուշտ, ընտրություններից հետո բռնությունները ավելի կշատանան, քանի որ այդ դեպքում արդեն որևէ մեկը պատասխան չի պահանջի։
> 
> 
> 
> Հ. Գ. Նկարը՝ Առավոտի


ՀՀ-ում քաղբանտարկյալներ չկան: Դա բացատրվում է այսպես. քաղբանտարկյալ է համարվում այն բանտարյալը, ով բանտարկվել է քաղաքական դրդապատճառներվ: Իսկ փաստեր, որ քաղաքական դրդապատճառներով են Ձեր թված մարդիկ բանտարկվել չկան: Այ եթե նույն մեղադրանքով, որ Ձեր թված մարդիկ բանտարկվեին, իսկ այլ ինչ-որ մարդ/մարդիկ ոչ, ապա դա արդեն կլիներ քաղբանտարկյալ:

----------


## Chuk

> ՀՀ-ում քաղբանտարկյալներ չկան: Դա բացատրվում է այսպես. քաղբանտարկյալ է համարվում այն բանտարյալը, ով բանտարկվել է քաղաքական դրդապատճառներվ: Իսկ փաստեր, որ քաղաքական դրդապատճառներով են Ձեր թված մարդիկ բանտարկվել չկան: Այ եթե նույն մեղադրանքով, որ Ձեր թված մարդիկ բանտարկվեին, իսկ այլ ինչ-որ մարդ/մարդիկ ոչ, ապա դա արդեն կլիներ քաղբանտարկյալ:


Բուռն ծափահարություններ

----------

Armtechnology (24.03.2011), Kuk (24.03.2011), Moonwalker (24.03.2011), murmushka (24.03.2011), Norton (24.03.2011), Աթեիստ (30.03.2011), Ձայնալար (24.03.2011)

----------


## Armtechnology

> Բուռն ծափահարություններ


 ՇՆՈՐՀԱԿԱԼՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ՀՀ-ում քաղբանտարկյալներ չկան: Դա բացատրվում է այսպես. քաղբանտարկյալ է համարվում այն բանտարյալը, ով բանտարկվել է քաղաքական դրդապատճառներվ: Իսկ փաստեր, որ քաղաքական դրդապատճառներով են Ձեր թված մարդիկ բանտարկվել չկան: Այ եթե նույն մեղադրանքով, որ Ձեր թված մարդիկ բանտարկվեին, իսկ այլ ինչ-որ մարդ/մարդիկ ոչ, ապա դա արդեն կլիներ քաղբանտարկյալ:


ապեր դու կարող ա՞ մեր վարչապետի կառուցած տեխնոպարկի տեխնոլոգն ես… դատողություններդ շատ նման ա… որովհետև էդ նույն պրինցիպով էսօր մեր գյուղատնտեսությունն են վերականգնում, հայկական աշխարհ են սարքում… տեխնոպարկ են սարքում, դիլիջանն էլ բանկային կենտրոն ա լինում…

իմիջայլոց էդ օրենքին հետևելով հայաստանի առողջապահության նախարարը հիվանդությունների ցանկից քաղծկեղը հանել ա, ու հիմա քաղծկեղի ախտորոշման արդյունքում հիվանդությանը որակում են հարփուխ… Հայաստանում այլևս քաղծկեղով հիվանդներ չկան… մեռնողներն էլ հարփուխից են մեռնում…

----------

Աթեիստ (30.03.2011)

----------


## Ծով

Եթե սխալ թեմայում եմ դրել, խնդրում եմ տեղափոխել...հարմար թեմա չգտա...

----------

Chilly (30.03.2011), Chuk (30.03.2011), Kuk (06.04.2011), Mephistopheles (30.03.2011), murmushka (30.03.2011), Norton (30.03.2011), Աբելյան (30.03.2011), Ձայնալար (30.03.2011), Ներսես_AM (30.03.2011)

----------


## Armtechnology

> ապեր դու կարող ա՞ մեր վարչապետի կառուցած տեխնոպարկի տեխնոլոգն ես… դատողություններդ շատ նման ա… որովհետև էդ նույն պրինցիպով էսօր մեր գյուղատնտեսությունն են վերականգնում, հայկական աշխարհ են սարքում… տեխնոպարկ են սարքում, դիլիջանն էլ բանկային կենտրոն ա լինում…
> 
> իմիջայլոց էդ օրենքին հետևելով հայաստանի առողջապահության նախարարը հիվանդությունների ցանկից քաղծկեղը հանել ա, ու հիմա քաղծկեղի ախտորոշման արդյունքում հիվանդությանը որակում են հարփուխ… Հայաստանում այլևս քաղծկեղով հիվանդներ չկան… մեռնողներն էլ հարփուխից են մեռնում…


 Խնդրում եմ, կատակի չվերածել: Ես իմ կարծիքն եմ գրել ու հիմնավորել: Եթե հակառակն է, ապա ապացուցեք կամ հիմնավորեք:

----------


## Հայկօ

> ՀՀ-ում քաղբանտարկյալներ չկան: Դա բացատրվում է այսպես. քաղբանտարկյալ է համարվում այն բանտարյալը, ով բանտարկվել է քաղաքական դրդապատճառներվ: Իսկ փաստեր, որ քաղաքական դրդապատճառներով են Ձեր թված մարդիկ բանտարկվել չկան: Այ եթե նույն մեղադրանքով, որ Ձեր թված մարդիկ բանտարկվեին, իսկ այլ ինչ-որ մարդ/մարդիկ ոչ, ապա դա արդեն կլիներ քաղբանտարկյալ:


Եթե ՀՀ Քրեական օրենսգրքում «քաղաքական դրդապատճառներով բանտարկում» հոդված ես փնտրում, ստիպված եմ հիասթափեցնել. նման բան գոյություն չունի: Մկների ժողովը դեռ չի ֆայմել:

Միանում եմ *Chuk*-ի բուռն ծափահարություններին:

----------


## Armtechnology

> Եթե ՀՀ Քրեական օրենսգրքում «քաղաքական դրդապատճառներով բանտարկում» հոդված ես փնտրում, ստիպված եմ հիասթափեցնել. նման բան գոյություն չունի: Մկների ժողովը դեռ չի ֆայմել:
> 
> Միանում եմ *Chuk*-ի բուռն ծափահարություններին:


 Ես մինչև հիմա չհասկացա էդ <<բուռն ծափահարությունները>> արհամարհանք էին, թե հենց ծափահարություններ:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ես մինչև հիմա չհասկացա էդ <<բուռն ծափահարությունները>> արհամարհանք էին, թե հենց ծափահարություններ:


Հենց ծափահարություններ էին, *Armtechnology* ջան: Ես կասեի՝ օվացիաներ:

----------

Chuk (03.04.2011), Աթեիստ (06.04.2011)

----------


## Kuk

> *Փաշինյանի գործը Եվրադատարանը կքննի առաջնահերթության կարգով*
> 
> 
> «Հայկական Ժամանակ» օրաթերթի գլխավոր խմբագիր Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի փաստաբան Վահե Գրիգորյանը տեղեկացրել է, որ Մարդու իրավունքների Եվրոպական դատարանից պատասխան է ստացվել, որի համաձայն ՄԻԵԴ-ը որոշում է ընդունել սկսել քննել Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի գործը` առաջնահերթության կարգով: Չնայած Վահե Գրիգորյանն ՄԻԵԴ ուղարկած իր հայցադիմումում երկու կետ էր առանձնացրել, որոնց քննությունը, ինչպես ակնկալվում էր, պետք է կատարվեր առաջնահերթության կարգով (Փաշինյանի գրելու եւ փաստաբանի հետ առանձնատեսակցությունների իրավունքների վերականգնումը), սակայն Եվրոպական դատարանը առաջնահերթության կարգով ընթացք է տվել հայցադիմումի ողջ փաթեթին: Այն վերաբերվում է Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի ապօրինի ազատազրկմանն ընդհանրապես:


Հրապարակ

----------

Chuk (06.04.2011), Gayl (06.04.2011), Mephistopheles (06.04.2011), Moonwalker (06.04.2011), Norton (06.04.2011), Ձայնալար (06.04.2011)

----------


## Armtechnology

> Հրապարակ


 Աման, աման, աման: Է ասենք թե սկսել ա քննել հետո ինչ?

----------


## Chuk

> Աման, աման, աման: Է ասենք թե սկսել ա քննել հետո ինչ?


Հետո կլինի ոչ պատվիրված, այլ օրենքի գերակայությամբ դատավարություն ու Նիկոլին կարդարացնեն, հետո դու կմտնես ու կգրես, որ Մարդու իրավունքների եվրոպական դատարանը շատ անարդար դատարան ա, ոնց կարելի էր Հայաստանի դատարաններում դատված ու մեղավոր ճանաչված մարդուն դատել, ախր ինքը քաղբանտարկյալ չէր, այլ քրեական հանցագործ, որովհետև չկա ուրիշ մարդ, որ նույն բանն արած լինի ու դատված չլինի, հետո ես կմտնեմ կգրեմ «Բուռն ծափահարություններ», իսկ դու չես հասկանա, որ ես իսկապես անկեղծ ու սրտանց եմ ծափահարում, ոչ թե արհամարհում  :Sad:

----------


## Armtechnology

> Հետո կլինի ոչ պատվիրված, այլ օրենքի գերակայությամբ դատավարություն ու Նիկոլին կարդարացնեն, հետո դու կմտնես ու կգրես, որ Մարդու իրավունքների եվրոպական դատարանը շատ անարդար դատարան ա, ոնց կարելի էր Հայաստանի դատարաններում դատված ու մեղավոր ճանաչված մարդուն դատել, ախր ինքը քաղբանտարկյալ չէր, այլ քրեական հանցագործ, որովհետև չկա ուրիշ մարդ, որ նույն բանն արած լինի ու դատված չլինի, հետո ես կմտնեմ կգրեմ «Բուռն ծափահարություններ», իսկ դու չես հասկանա, որ ես իսկապես անկեղծ ու սրտանց եմ ծափահարում, ոչ թե արհամարհում


 Դու գիտես թե Մարդու իրավունքների եվրոպական դատարանի շատ պետքն ա Լևոնը, Նիկոլը: Նրանք թքած ունեն սաղիս վրա: Չես հասկանում, մենք կանք չկանք մի հաշիվ ա: Հասարակ օրինակ` Լիբիայում կատարվող գործողություններից բոլորը ուզում են հաղթած դուրս գալ ու ոչ միայն, այլ շահած/նյութական առումով/: Եթե արմ.-ի երկրները իսկապես մտահոգված լինեին դրանով, ապա 2 օրում էդ սաղ հարցերը կլուծեին:

----------


## Chuk

> Դու գիտես թե Մարդու իրավունքների եվրոպական դատարանի շատ պետքն ա Լևոնը, Նիկոլը: Նրանք թքած ունեն սաղիս վրա: Չես հասկանում, մենք կանք չկանք մի հաշիվ ա: Հասարակ օրինակ` Լիբիայում կատարվող գործողություններից բոլորը ուզում են հաղթած դուրս գալ ու ոչ միայն, այլ շահած/նյութական առումով/: Եթե արմ.-ի երկրները իսկապես մտահոգված լինեին դրանով, ապա 2 օրում էդ սաղ հարցերը կլուծեին:


Չէ, ես գիտեմ, որ Մարդու իրավունքների եվրոպական դատարանը թքած ունի ոչ միայն Լևոնի ու Նիկոլի, այլև Պուտինի, Մեդվեդևի, Օբամայի, Քլինթոնի, Սարկոզիի ու... նույնիսկ, չես հավատա, բայց Ալիևի ու Էրդողանի վրա: Իրանց խնդիրը օրենքի շրջանակներում դատավարությունն ու տվյալ հարցի վերաբերյալ, անկախ նրանից, թե ում է վերաբերվում, արդարության հաստատումն է:

----------

Աթեիստ (17.04.2011)

----------


## Armtechnology

> Չէ, ես գիտեմ, որ Մարդու իրավունքների եվրոպական դատարանը թքած ունի ոչ միայն Լևոնի ու Նիկոլի, այլև Պուտինի, Մեդվեդևի, Օբամայի, Քլինթոնի, Սարկոզիի ու... նույնիսկ, չես հավատա, բայց Ալիևի ու Էրդողանի վրա: Իրանց խնդիրը օրենքի շրջանակներում դատավարությունն ու տվյալ հարցի վերաբերյալ, անկախ նրանից, թե ում է վերաբերվում, արդարության հաստատումն է:


  Նրանց նպատակը արդարութան հաստատումը չէ: Եթե արդարություն լինի ամեն երկրում, ապա բոլորը իրոք բառից բուն իմաստով կդառնան հավասար: Եվրոպան կթուլանա: Դա ձեռնտու չէ հենց այդ դատարաններին:

----------


## Chuk

> Նրանց նպատակը արդարութան հաստատումը չէ: Եթե արդարություն լինի ամեն երկրում, ապա բոլորը իրոք բառից բուն իմաստով կդառնան հավասար: Եվրոպան կթուլանա: Դա ձեռնտու չէ հենց այդ դատարաններին:


Տեխնոլոգ ջան, մինչ այսպես բուռն քննարկումների մեջ մտնելը դու դեռ սովորելու շատ բան ունես, իմ համեստ կարծիքով: Շնորհակալություն կարծիքիդ համար  :Smile:

----------

davidus (07.04.2011), Norton (06.04.2011), Աթեիստ (17.04.2011), Ձայնալար (06.04.2011)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հրապարակ


Փաստորեն ՀԱԿ-ի 15 կետերից առաջինին Եվրոդատարանն ավելի արագ ա արձագանքում, գրեթե անհապաղ, քան կետերի իրական հասցեատերը:  :LOL:  Մինչև Եվրոդատարանը վճիռ կայացնի, Նիկոլի նստելու ժամկետը կլրանա: Ու հետաքրքիր ա, թե ու՞մ ծանր աշխատանքի արդյունքում ազատ կարձակվի Նիկոլը էտ դեպքում, ՀԱԿ-ի պահանջների, միջազգային ատյանների, ժողովրդական ճնշման, թե՞ քրեական օրենսգրքի:  

Ամեն դեպքում, վաղվա միտինգի համար «ևս մեկ հաղթանակ» արձանագրելու լավ առիթ կա: Համ էլ մի երկու էջ կարելի ա ելույթ ունենալ էս հարցի շուրջ:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Նիկոլի ժամկետը 2013-ին չի՞ լրանում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Նիկոլի ժամկետը 2013-ին չի՞ լրանում:


Դե հազիվ էտ ժամանակ էլ Եվրոդատարանի վճիռը կայանա էլի: Կամ եթե մի երկու ամիս էլ շուտ լինի դրանից, էական ոչինչի չի փոխվում: Կարևորն էն ա, որ Նիկոլը «անհապաղ» չի ազատվում ՀԱԿ-ի պահանջով:

----------

davidus (07.04.2011)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Եսիմ, որ ասում են առաջնահերթության կարգով կքննվի, ես հասկանում եմ էս տարվա մեջ  :Dntknw:

----------


## Ձայնալար

*Նիկոլին ազատելու վերջնաժամկետ` ԵԽԽՎ-ից*

ՀՀ իշխանություններին երեկ վերջնագիր է ներկայացրել նաեւ Եվրոպայի Խորհուրդը: ԵԽԽՎ Մոնիտորինգի հանձնաժողովի Հայաստանի հարցով համազեկուցողներ Ջոն Պրեսկոտը եւ Աքսել Ֆիշերը երեկ հանդես են եկել հայտարարությամբ: ԵԽԽՎ պաշտոնական կայքում տեղադրված սույն հայտարարությունից բացի, կայքում տեղադրվել են նաեւ համազեկուցողների` 7 էջից բաղկացած 23 կետանոց ծանոթությունները (notes), որտեղ *համազեկուցողները Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի ազատ արձակման վերջնաժամկետ են նշանակել հունիս ամիսը*, ինչպես նաեւ ՀՀ իշխանություններին կոչ արել ազատ արձակել Սասուն Միքայելյանին, քանի որ վերջինիս առողջական վիճակն օրեցօր վատանում է: Համազեկուցողները Հայաստանի իշխանություններին նաեւ կոչ են արել նախաձեռնություններից անցնել գործողություններին եւ ընդգծել, որ զեկույց են պատրաստելու Հայաստանի ժողովրդավարական հաստատությունների գործունեության վերաբերյալ` ԵԽԽՎ 2011 թվականի աշնանային նստաշրջանում քննարկելու համար: Միաժամանակ ԵԽԽՎ մեր աղբյուրները փոխանցում են, որ մինչ այդ, ամենայն հավանականությամբ, ամռանը համազեկուցողները կրկին այցելելու են Հայաստան:
ՀԺ -
Ապրիլ 16, 2011

http://www.armtimes.com/24326

----------

Chuk (17.04.2011), Norton (17.04.2011), V!k (17.04.2011), Հայկօ (17.04.2011), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (17.04.2011)

----------


## Norton

*Նիկոլ Փաշինյանին Աֆրիկայից թուղթ ու գրիչ են ուղարկել*




> Հայաստանյան լրատվամիջոցների ակցիան` հերթափոխով հարցեր ուղղել «Արթիկ» ՔԿՀ-ում պահվող «Հայկական ժամանակ» թերթի գլխավոր խմբագիր, քաղբանտարկյալ  Նիկոլ Փաշինյանին  ու հետամուտ լինել նրանից պատասխաններ ստանալուն, այդպիսով` փորձ անելով վերացնել Փաշինյանի նամակագրության խոչընդոտները, հեռուն է գնացել, գրում է «Չորրորդ ինքնիշխանություն» օրաթերթը:
> «Երեկ «ՉԻ» օրաթերթը էլեկտրոնային նամակ է ստացել Աֆրիկայից, որի հեղինակը գրում է. «Ձեր լրագրողների` Նիկոլին հերթով նամակ գրելու ակցիայի շրջանակներում Աֆրիկայից Նիկոլին թուղթ ու գրիչ եմ ուղարկել: Կից ձեզ եմ ուղարկում DHL-ի ստացականն  ու ծանրոցի ուղարկման փաստաթուղթը: Դրանով նույնիսկ օնլայն կարող եք հետևել, թե ծանրոցը ուր է հասել: Խնդրում եմ ուշադրության տակ պահեք` արդյո՞ք այն հասցնում եմ Նիկոլին , թե՞ ոչ: Երեկ եմ ուղարկել, հավանաբար վաղը (այսինք այսօր – «ՉԻ») այդտեղ պետք է լինի: Դե հասկանում եք, որ սա սիմվոլիկ բան է`թուղթ ու գրիչ Աֆրիկայից: Դե լավ եղեք, շուտով կհանդիպենք»»:
> www.epress.am

----------

Askalaf (18.04.2011), Chuk (17.04.2011), Kuk (19.04.2011), murmushka (17.04.2011), V!k (17.04.2011), Հայկօ (17.04.2011), Ձայնալար (17.04.2011)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Սամսոն Խաչատրյանին ազատ արձակեցին

----------

Askalaf (19.04.2011), Chuk (19.04.2011), davidus (19.04.2011), Kuk (19.04.2011), Tig (21.04.2011), Հայկօ (19.04.2011)

----------


## Kuk

> Սամսոն Խաչատրյանին ազատ արձակեցին


 :Yahoo: 




> *Սամսոն Խաչատրյանը ազատ արձակվեց դատարանի դահլիճից*
> 
> «Առաջին լրատվականի» տեղեկություններով, քիչ առաջ Երևանի Կենտրոն և Նորք-Մարաշ վարչական շրջանների ընդհանուր իրավասության դատարանում դատավոր Մխիթար Պապոյանը որոշում է կայացրել մեկ տարվա պայմանական ազատազրկման դատապարտել Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի համակիր, բռնցքամարտի Եվրոպայի կրկնակի չեմպիոն Սամսոն Խաչատրյանին:Նաքիչ առաջ բաց են թողել դատարանի դահլիճից:
> 
> Ս.Խաչատրյանը մեղադրվում էր 316 հոդվածի 1-ին մասով (իշխանության ներկայացուցչի նկատմամբ բռնություն գործադրելը): Նրա նկատմամբ խափանման միջոց էր ընտրվել երկամսյա կալանքը` մարտի 15-ին:


Առաջին

----------

Askalaf (19.04.2011), Chuk (19.04.2011)

----------


## Դավիթ

Ամոթ էր, խեղճ մարդու վրա պրովակացիա արեցին, դեռ ուզում էին բանտ ուղարկել...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Սամսոն Խաչատրյանին ազատ արձակեցին


Էս տղեն չհասցրեց լիարժեք քաղբանտարկյալ դառնա:

Չնայած պայմանականը դեռ վրեն ա, այսինք ինքը պայմանական քաղբանտարկյալ ա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ջրբաժանը հաստատ հետաձգվում ա.. 

Արամ Բարեղամյանը ազատ կարձակվի

----------


## Kuk

> Ջրբաժանը հաստատ հետաձգվում ա.. 
> 
> Արամ Բարեղամյանը ազատ կարձակվի


Պարույր Հայրիկյանի լինկ ես դրել տակը :Jpit:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Պարույր Հայրիկյանի լինկ ես դրել տակը


Ես էլ ասում եմ՝ էդ Արամ Բարսեղյանն ով ա, որ սենց Պարույրին ա նման  :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես էլ ասում եմ՝ էդ Արամ Բարսեղյանն ով ա, որ սենց Պարույրին ա նման


Քոռանամ ես, քաղբանտարկյալների նստելու տարեթվերը մի քսան տարով խառնել էի  :LOL: 


Արամ Բարեղամյանը ազատ կարձակվի 

Դզած

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Պարույր Հայրիկյանի լինկ ես դրել տակը


Ի՞նչ տարբերություն, Կուկ ջան .. Պարույրն էլ ա քաղբանտարկյալ եղել, իրան էլ են վախտին ազատ արձակել, որ մի քիչ ձգենք, կարանք էտ էլ ՀԱԿ-ի պայմանների կատարման տակ մտցնենք:

----------


## Kuk

Թամաշա :Jpit:  Լևոնի կամ ժողովրդի ասելով չեմ ազատում, աժ նախագահի ասելով եմ ազատում: Ամոթ ա էլի, հո ժողովրդի պահանջով նախագահը քայլ չի՞ անի:




> *Հովիկ Աբրահամյանը ներում է խնդրել Սերժ Սարգսյանից*
> 
> Ապրիլի 29-ին ՀՀ ԱԺ նախագահ Հովիկ Աբրահամյանը դիմել է ՀՀ Նախագահ Սերժ Սարգսյանին:
> «Մեծարգո պարոն Նախագահ, միանալով խորհրդարանական կոալիցիոն քաղաքական ուժերի առաջարկին և մտահոգ լինելով մեր նախկին գործընկեր Սասուն Միքայելյանի առողջական վիճակով, խնդրում եմ Ձեզ քննարկելու նրան ներում շնորհելու հնարավորությունը»:


Առաջին

----------

Chuk (29.04.2011), Mephistopheles (29.04.2011), Sagittarius (29.04.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Թամաշա Լևոնի կամ ժողովրդի ասելով չեմ ազատում, աժ նախագահի ասելով եմ ազատում: Ամոթ ա էլի, հո ժողովրդի պահանջով նախագահը քայլ չի՞ անի:
> 
> 
> 
> Առաջին


սաղ ին էլ բաց են թողելու… ու ժողովրդի պահանջով ա… ու լավ ա որ մուկն ա խնդրում ժողովրդի պահանջով…

----------

Chuk (29.04.2011)

----------


## Rammer

> Թամաշա Լևոնի կամ ժողովրդի ասելով չեմ ազատում, աժ նախագահի ասելով եմ ազատում: Ամոթ ա էլի, հո ժողովրդի պահանջով նախագահը քայլ չի՞ անի:
> 
> 
> 
> Առաջին


Չեմ հասկանւոմ բա արտադատության նախարարը ինչ ա անելու? Առաջարկելու ա կատարել հովոի խնդրանքը?

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չեմ հասկանւոմ բա արտադատության նախարարը ինչ ա անելու? Առաջարկելու ա կատարել հովոի խնդրանքը?


ապեր դու Թովմասյանին տեսել ե՞ս… էնի մենակը զուգարան չի կարում գնա…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Թամաշա Լևոնի կամ ժողովրդի ասելով չեմ ազատում, աժ նախագահի ասելով եմ ազատում: Ամոթ ա էլի, հո ժողովրդի պահանջով նախագահը քայլ չի՞ անի:
> 
> 
> 
> Առաջին


Կուկ, սենց բաներ մի ասա, ՀԱԿ-ի պահանջով են ազատում: Սա ՀԱԿ-ի վերջին մեկ ու կես պահանջի կեսն ա:

----------

davidus (30.04.2011), My World My Space (02.05.2011)

----------


## Chuk

> Քաղբանտարկյալ Արամ Բարեղամյանն ազատ արձակվեց
> 
> Քիչ առաջ Սևան ՔԿ հիմնարկից ազատ արձակվեց քաղբանտարկյալ, ՀՀՇ վարչության անդամ Արամ Բարեղամյանը: Այսօր ժամը 14-ին տեղի է ունեցել նրա գործով դատական նիստը: 
> 
> Հիշեցնենք, որ դեռ ապրիլի սկզբին «Սևան» քրեակատարողական հիմնարկի պատժից պայմանական վաղաժամկետ ազատման հարցերով վարչական հանձնաժողովը Բարեղամյանին վաղաժամկետ պայմանական ազատ արձակման ներկայացնելու վերաբերյալ միջնորդությունն ուղարկել էր միջգերատեսչական անկախ հանձնաժողով: Վերջինս բավարարել էր միջնորդությունը, և հիմա հերթը դատարանինն է:
> 
> Արամ Բարեղամյանին ձերբակալել էին մարտի 1-ին։ Նա դատապարտվել էր 6 տարվա ազատազրկման 316 հոդվածի 2-րդ մասի հատկանիշներով (իշխանության ներկայացուցչի նկատմամբ առողջության համար վտանգավոր բռնություն գործադրելը):


Աղբյուր՝ 1in.am

----------

Ariadna (02.05.2011), davidus (02.05.2011), Mephistopheles (02.05.2011), My World My Space (02.05.2011), Աթեիստ (02.05.2011), քաղաքացի (02.05.2011)

----------


## Մովսես

> Սամսոն Խաչատրյանին ազատ արձակեցին


հետո մարդիկ բողոքում են որ հայաստանը բռնապետություն է.....ուրախ եմ որ կամաց կամաց Սերժը լեզու է գտնում ընդդիմության հետ

----------


## Tig

*Փաշինյանի ազատմանը սպասելիս. ուղիղ հեռարձակում «Արթիկ» ՔԿՀ-ից*

----------

Chuk (27.05.2011), Mephistopheles (28.05.2011), Norton (27.05.2011), Հայկօ (27.05.2011), Ձայնալար (27.05.2011), Տրիբուն (27.05.2011)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Առանց մեկնաբանության

----------

Chuk (27.05.2011), Claudia Mori (27.05.2011), Kuk (27.05.2011), Mephistopheles (28.05.2011), Norton (27.05.2011), Tig (28.05.2011), Տրիբուն (28.05.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Բանտում ո՞նց էին քեզ վերաբերվում Նիկոլ.
- Բանտում ինձ չէին վերբերվում, բանում ես էի վերաբերում:  :Jpit:

----------


## Kuk



----------

Ambrosine (30.05.2011), Chuk (28.05.2011), Mephistopheles (28.05.2011), murmushka (28.05.2011), Norton (28.05.2011), Tig (28.05.2011), Աբելյան (28.05.2011), Տրիբուն (28.05.2011)

----------


## Kuk

*Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը՝ Մյասնիկյանի արձանի մոտ (ՏԵՍԱՆՅՈՒԹ)*

----------

Chuk (28.05.2011), Mephistopheles (28.05.2011), murmushka (28.05.2011), Norton (28.05.2011), Աբելյան (28.05.2011), Ապե Ջան (28.05.2011), Հայկօ (28.05.2011), Տրիբուն (28.05.2011)

----------


## Մովսես

Արեվմուտքը շատ ճնշում էր գործել Սերժի վրա, օրինակ ֆինասական աջակցությունը կրճատում էին ու այդ փողը բնականաբար շատ պետք էր մեր կառավարությունին, բայց այս քաղբանտարկյալների ազատումը համել իջեցրեց երկրի քաղաքական լարվածությունը, որը շատ կարեվոր է ու էական մեր երկրի բարելավման համար: Ամենալավն եմ ցանկանում իրենց ընտանիքներին:

----------


## Chuk

> «Վարդաշեն» քրեակատարողական հիմնարկում գտնվող Սարգիս Հացպանյանի վրա համաներումը չի տարածվի։ Այս մասին Tert.am-ին հայտնեցին նրա մերձավոր շրջապատից՝ նշելով, որ պատճառը 3 շաբաթ առաջ նրա նկատմամբ կիրառված կարգապահական տույժն է։ Խնդիրն այն է, որ Հացպանյանը մինչև օրս չի կրում ոչ բանտային հատուկ համազգեստ, ոչ էլ բանտարկյալի տարբերանշան։ Հացպանյանը դրանցից հրաժարվում է, քանի որ «որպես 1915 թվականի Եղեռնը վերապրածի ժառանգ չի ցանկանում կրել նացիստական ճամբարներին հատուկ իրեր»։ Հացպանյանն առաջին անգամ է նման տույժի ենթարկվում, այնինչ իր բանտարկության առաջին օրից ի վեր նա հրաժարվում է հիշյալ հագուստն ու տարբերանշանը կրելուց։
> 
> Հացպանյանի ֆրանսահայ փաստաբան Ժերար Չոլակյանը նրա համաներման հարցով դիմել է Հայաստանի համապատասխան կառույցներին։ Ֆրանսիացի իր գործընկերների միջոցով նա Ֆրանսիայում արդեն հայտարարություն է տարածել, որում նշվում է, որ Հացպանյանի նկատմամբ երկրորդ անգամ անարդարացիորեն չի տարածվում համաներումը։
> 
> Հիշեցնենք, որ ֆրանսահայ Սարգիս Հացպանյանը ազատազրկման է դատապարտվել սուտ մատնության մեղադրանքով։


Աղբյուր՝ tert.am


Եթե ճիշտ եմ հիշում, Հացպանյանի կալանքի ժամկետն ավարտվում է մի քանի օրից՝ հունիսի 9-ին:

----------


## Norton

*Բոջոլյանն ու Հացպանյանը ՀԱԿ-ին նամակ են գրել*




> Մուրադ Բոջոլյանն ու Սարգիս Հացպանյանը քրեակատարողական հիմնարկից նամակ են հղել Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսին՝ ողջունելով քաղբանտարկյալների ազատ արձակումը:
> 
>  Մուրադ Բոջոլյանը նշում է. «Վերջին տարիներին Հայաստանում լուրջ քաղաքական գործընթաց է սկսվել, որն արդի փուլում հնարավորություն է տալիս առանց քաղաքական ցնցումների և ուղղակի կամ անուղղակի երկխոսության միջոցով վերականգնել Սահմանադրական կարգը, հիմնավոր քայլեր կատարել ժողովրդավարության, օրինականության և արդարության վերահաստատման ուղղությամբ, որպեսզի Հայաստանում այլևս երբևէ չլինեն անարդարության զոհեր»: Նա շնորհակալություն է հայտնել Համաժողովրդական շարժման մասնակիցներին, ովքեր հավատացել են իր անմեղությանը և երեք տարի պայքարել նաև իր ազատության համար: Նա կարևորել է ՀԱԿ-ի և Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի վերաբերմունքն իր հանդեպ, ինչը նպաստել է իր բարի անվան վերականգնմանը հասարակության լայն շրջանակում:
> 
> Բոջոլյանը հիշեցնում է, որ շուտով լրանում է իր անազատության վերջնաժամկետը՝ նշելով, որ չէր ցանկանա, որ այդ փաստը խոչընդոտեր իշխանության ու ՀԱԿ-ի հնարավոր երկխոսությանը:
> 
>  Սարգիս Հացպանյանն իր նամակում կոչ է անում երկխոսություն սկսել իշխանության հետ՝ օգտվելով շարժման «այսօր առկա ուժային և դիրքային հզոր առավելությունից»: «Գտնում եմ, որ եզակի այդ հնարավորությունը չի կարելի կորցնել, և ինձ ազատ չարձակելը չի կարող դրան խանգարող պատճառ հանդիսանալ: Վստահ եմ, որ նման պատասխանատու պահին այս դիրքորոշմամբ շատ ավելի մեծ նպաստ եմ բերում վերջնական հաղթանակին և արագացնում եմ այն, ուստի պահանջում եմ հարգել իմ այս խնդրանքը: Ես ուզում եմ ձեզ խնդրել նաև Ռ. Քոչարյանի ակնհայտ ապօրինի հրամանով իմ երկրից ինձ արտաքսելու մասին անհեթեթ որոշումն անվավեր ճանաչման հասնելու պայքարում, իմ ընտանիքով, երկու երեխաներիս հետ ընդմիշտ Հայաստանում ապրելու իրավունքս ձեռք բերելու հարցում հայցել ձեր աջակցությունը և զորակցությունը»,- գրում է Հացպանյանը:
> 
>  Մուրադ Բոջոլյանը դատապարտվել է լրտեսության, Սարգիս Հացպանյանը` սուտ մատնության մեղադրանքներով:
> Tert.am

----------


## Chuk

> Եվս մեկ քաղբանտարկյալի ազատ արձակեցին
> 
> Մեր տեղեկությունների համաձայն, այսօր երեկոյան «Նուբարաշեն» ՔԿՀ-ից ազատ է արձակվել  քաղբանտարկյալ Շմավոն Գալստյանը:
> 
> Նրան դատապարտել էին 6 տարվա ազատազրկման ՀՀ Քրեական օրենսգրքի 206 հոդվածի հիմքերով (քաղաքացու կողմից հարկ վճարելուց խուսափել):
> 
> Հիշեցնենք, որ Շմավոն Գալստյանը 2008թ. նախագահական ընտրությունների ժամանակ եղել է Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի Մալաթիա-Սեբաստիա համայնքում նախընտրական շտաբերից մեկի ղեկավարը:
> 
> Նշենք, որ մինչ համաներման հայտարարումը Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը պահանջում էր մնացած 6 քաղբանտարկյալների ազատ արձակումը: Համաներումից հետո արդեն իսկ ազատ են արձակվել Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը, Սասուն Միքաելյանը, Արա Հովհաննիսյանը, Շմավոն Գալստյանը, իսկ անազատության մեջ են գտնվում Սարգիս Հացպանյանը և Մուրադ Բոջոլյանը:


Աղբյուր՝ epress.am


Մի փոքր էս լուրին կասկածում եմ: Ուրիշ տեղ չգտա ինֆորմացիա (չնայած շատ չեմ փնտրել): Բայց դեռ առավոտյան ԱՆ-ից ասում էին, որ իրա վրա համաներում չի տարածվում: Չնայած մյուս կողմից հնարավոր է, որ իրեն համաներումով չի, որ ազատել են:

----------


## Chuk

Նույն ինֆորմացիան՝ «*Հրապարակ*»-ում

----------


## Claudia Mori

Կարծում եմ սա այս հոդվածի համար հարմար տեղ է

*Փաստաբանի պնդմամբ՝ խոշտանգելով ինքնախոստովանական ցուցմունք են կորզել*

13.02.2012

Փաստաբան Ստեփան Ոսկանյանը հայտարարում է, որ գողության մեջ մեղադրվող իր պաշտպանյալ Ֆելիքս Գևորգյանն իրականում չի կատարել ոչ մի գողություն, իսկ ինքնախոստովանական ցուցմունքը կորզել են խոշտանգումների միջոցով:

2011թ. նոյեմբերից Ֆելիքս Գևորգյանը մեղադրվում է 2011թ. տարբեր ժամանակահատվածներում երեք տարբեր գողություններ կատարելու մեջ (ՀՀ քրեական օրենսգրքի 177-րդ հոդվածի 1-ին մասով և 177-րդ հոդվածի 2-րդ մասի 3-րդ կետով):

Երևանի Աջափնյակ և Դավիթաշեն վարչական շրջանների ընդհանուր իրավասության դատարանում (դատավոր՝ Դավիթ Բալայան) ընթանում է Ֆելիքս Գևորգյանի դեմ հարուցված քրեական գործով դատավարությունը:

Նախաքննության ընթացքում պարզվել է որ երեք գողություն է կատարվել՝ տարբեր ժամանակահատվածներում մեղադրվողը գողացել է 50 մետր երկարության 10 հատ պղնձյա մալուխ, էլեկտրական շարժիչ և մեկ այլ դեպքում՝ 13 հազար դրամ արժողությամբ պղնձյա մալուխներ:

Ոսկանյանը տեղեկացրեց, որ Գևորգյանը խոշտանգման միջոցով ինքնախոստովանական ցուցմունք է տվել ՀՀ ոստիկանության Մաշտոցի բաժնում ու հետագայում ՀՀ դատախազություն բողոք ներկայացրել իր նկատմամբ խոշտանգումներ կիրառելու համար:

«2011թ. սեպտեմբերի 28-ի վաղ առավոտյան, երբ Գևորգյանը գտնվել է իրենց տանը՝ Զովունի գյուղում, եկել են Մաշտոցի քրեական հետախուզության պետ Արթուր Գևորգյանը և նրա տեղակալ Արկադիկ Սահակյանը և ևս 5-6 աշխատակիցներ ու առանց որևէ փաստաթղթի Ֆելիքս Գևորգյանին բերման են ենթարկել ոստիկանության Մաշտոցի բաժին: Այստեղ նրա նկատմամբ խոշտանգում է եղել, քանի որ նրան դաժանորեն ծեծել են, որից հետո շիկացած երկաթով այրել են ոտքը, ծեծի արդյունքում ոտքը ուռել է, սևացել, և ոտքի եղունգներից մեկը վնասվել-հեռացվել: Այս ամենն արվել է, որ նա իր վրա վերցնի գողությունների մեղքը»,- պատմում է փաստաբանը:

Փաստաբանի խոսքերով՝ Ֆելիքս Գևորգյանին փորձել են համոզել, որ իր վրա վերցնի 2008թ. մարտի 1-ի սպանություններից որևէ մեկը, ինչից նա հրաժարվել է: Ֆելիքս Գևորգյանը և իր հայրը Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի ակտիվ անդամներ են, իսկ Գևորգյանը արդեն մեկ անգամ դատապարտվել է մարտի մեկի գործով ապօրինի զենք ձեռքբերելու և պահելու մեղադրանքով ու համաներմամբ ազատ արձակվել:

Փաստաբանը համոզված է, որ փորձում են քաղաքական ճնշման ենթարկել իր պաշտպանյալին և որ նախաքննության ընթացքում բազմաթիվ ապօրինություններ են եղել:

Գործով ընթերականերից Մանուկ Գյուլշադյանը հայերենին չի տիրապետում, ինչի մասին դատարանում ցուցմունք է տվել, ինչպես նաև չգիտի Երևանի որևէ տեղանուն, բայց ցուցմունքում հստակ շարադրված է, թե ուր են գնացել և որ երթուղիով: Բացի այդ, ընթերակա Մանուկ Գյուլշադյանը փորձարարությանը կից լուսանկարներում պատկերված է Գևորգյանի հետ ձեռնաշղթայված: Այս հանգամանքը փաստաբան Ոսկանյանի համար ևս տարօրինակ է, քանի որ Գյուլշադյանն ընդամենն ընթերակա է և ոչ ոստիկանության աշխատակից:

«Իսկ մյուս ընթերական Մաշտոցի բաժնում բազմիցս է ընթերակա եղել ու նա դա չի էլ թաքցնում»,- ասում է Ոսկանյանը:

Մանուկ Գյուլշադյանը դատարանում ցուցմունք է տվել, որ երբ առաջին անգամ Ֆելիքս Գևորգյանին տեսել է Մաշտոցի բաժնում, նա կաղալով է բարձրացել աստիճանները ու գտնվել է ճնշված վիճակում: Իսկ Գևորգյանը կաղացել է, քանի որ, ինչպես փաստաբանն է պնդում, ոտքը վնասվել է խոշտանգման  հետևանքով: Խոշտանգման մասին Գևորգյանը հայտնել է դատախազությանը, ինչպես նաև Մարդու իրավունքների պաշտպանին, բայց բժշկական փորձաքննությունը, Ոսկանյանի համոզմամբ, միտումնավոր կերպով ուշացրել են, որ հետագայում կոծկեն խոշտանգումը:

«Անգամ այդ օրը, երբ փորձագետը եկավ մարմնական վնասվածքներն ակնհայտ երևում էին՝ ոտքի ուռածությունը, այրվածքի սպին, մատի եղունգը չկար։ Բայց թե ինչո՞ւ եզրակացություն տվեցին, որ պարզ չէ կա, թե՝ չկա վնասվածք, եթե եղել է, ե՞րբ է եղել ու նման պատճառներ բերեցին, ինձ համար անհասկանալի է»,- ասում է Ոսկանյանը:

Ոսկանյանը նաև հակասություններ է նշում կոնկրետ գողությունների առնչությամբ: Նա պնդում  է, որ Գևորգյանը չէր կարող միայնակ բարձրանալ շենքի բարձր պարիսպով, անցնել ճաղավանդակները հետո ծանր գողոնով նորից հետ գնալ: Չէր կարող նաև առանց օգնության գողանալ 60-70 սմ երկարությամբ մեծ շարժիչը, ինչպես նաև 500-600 կիլոգրամանոց մալուխները:

Բացի այդ, այն մարդիկ, ումից գողություն է արվել, չեն կարողանում հստակ ժամկետներ նշել, թե երբ է կատարվել գողությունը, իսկ երբ փաստաբանը հարցրել է, թե հնարավո՞ր է դրանք արված լինեն օրինակ 2009թ., նրանք չեն բացառել:

Հաջորդ դատական նիստը տեղի կունենա փետրվարի 14-ին՝ ժամը 12:00-ին:

Աղբյուրը՝ http://www.hra.am/hy/point-of-view/2012/02/13/torture

----------


## Claudia Mori

*«Քաղբանտարկյալ» եզրույթն արդեն սահմանում ունի*


Հոկտեմբերի 3-ին Եվրոպայի խորհրդի խորհրդարանական վեհաժողովը (ԵԽԽՎ) ընդունել է բանաձև, որով սահմանել է«*քաղաքական բանտարկյալ»* եզրույթը:

Վեհաժողովը կոչ է արել Եվրոպայի խորհրդի անդամ պետություններին այս բանաձևի չափանիշների հիման վրա վերանայել բոլոր այն գործերը, որտեղ խոսվում է ենթադրյալ քաղբանտարկյալների մասին՝ նրանց ազատ արձակելով կամ գործերը վերաբացելով:

Քաղբանտարկյալ եզրույթը սահմանելու առաջարկությունը ԵԽԽՎ Իրավական հարաբերությունների և մարդու իրավունքների հանձնաժողովի անդամ, գերմանացի Քրիստոֆ Շտրեսսերինն է։

Ընդունած բանաձի համաձայն՝ անձը համարվում է *քաղաքական բանտարկյալ.

*ա եթե խախտվել է նրա՝ Մարդու իրավունքների եվրոպական կոնվենցիայով և կից արձանագրություններով սահմանված հիմնարար իրավունքներից մեկը (մտքի, խղճի, դավանանքի ազատություն, ազատ արտահայտվելու, տեղեկատվություն ստանալու, ինչպես նաև՝ հավաքների և միությունների անդամակցելու ազատություն),

բ) եթե ազատությունից զրկել են բացառապես քաղաքական դրդապատճառներով, երբ չկա անձի կողմից կատարված որևէ հանցանք,

գ) եթե, քաղաքական դրդապատճառներից ելնելով, կալանքի տակ պահելու պայմանները կամ ժամկետները անհամաչափ են վերագրվող արարքի հետ համեմատ,

դ) եթե, քաղաքական դրդապատճառներից ելնելով, անձի ձերբակալումը կատարվել է խտրական ձևով՝ այլ անձանց հետ համեմատած,

ե) եթե ձերբակալումը անարդար վարույթների արդյունք է և կապված է իշխանությունների հետապնդած քաղաքական շարժառիթների հետ։

Վեհաժողովի բանաձևում նշված է նաև, որ ահաբեկչական հանցագործությունների համար ազատազրկված անձինք չեն կարող համարվել քաղբանտարկյալներ, եթե դատապարտվել են ներպետական օրենսդրության և Մարդու իրավունքների եվրոպական կոնվենցիայի համաձայն։

Հիշեցնենք, որ ընդդիմությունը մարտիմեկյան դեպքերից հետո ազատազրկված մի խումբ ընդդիմադիր գործիչներին համարում է քաղբանտարկյալներ։ 2011թ Հայաստան ժամանած ԵԽ մարդու իրավունքների հանձնակատար Թոմաս Համարբերգը խուսափել էր այդ ընդդիմադիրներին «քաղբանտարկյալներ» անվանել՝ պատճառաբանելով, որ մարդու իրավունքների միջազգային իրավական ակտերում  «քաղբանտարկյալ» եզրույթը չկա։

Աղբյուրը՝ http://www.hra.am/hy/events/2012/10/04/prisoners

----------


## Տրիբուն

Տիգրան Առաքելյանի պաշտպանության կոմիտեի անդամների թիվը հասավ 611-ի

Ուրեմն էս տեղեն երկու տարի ա նիզաշտո նստած ա: Այսինքն էնքան էլ նիզաշտո չէ, ՀԱԿ-ի երկխոսություն էշության արդյունքում ա նստած:

Ազգային ժողովը միաձայն ընդունեց համաներման օրինագիծը

ԱԺ-ն համաներման օրենքն էսօր ընդունեց, ու 500 հոգի ազատվելու են՝ այդ թվում Տիգրանը: Ու վաղը Զուրաբյանը հայտարարելու ա, որ Տիգրանը ազատվեց ՀԱԿ-ի երկամյա համառ ու փառահեղ պայքարի արդյունքում, ու իշխանությունները տեղի տվեցին ՀԱԿ-ի հետևողական ճնշումներին  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Վիշապ

Եռաբլուրում հուղարկավորեցին Սարգիս Հացպանյանին

Ինչքան հասկանում եմ, մեզ մոտ հայրենասիրությունը կարող է գնահատվել լավագույն դեպքում միայն մարդու մեռնելուց հետո, էն էլ գերեզմանոցում լավ տեղ տալով  :Sad: 
Հիշենք, որ Հացպանյանին 3.5 տարի նստացրեցին «սուտ մատնության» համար, չնայած վայթե ոչ մեկ տենց էլ չիմացավ, թե էդ մարդը ում էր մատնել․․․

----------

Gayl (29.01.2018), Աթեիստ (30.01.2018), Արշակ (29.01.2018), Գաղթական (29.01.2018), Ներսես_AM (30.01.2018), Տրիբուն (30.01.2018)

----------


## Norton

Տարօրինակ ձևով էս թեման ակտիվ չի։ Երկար քննարկումներից հետո, վերջապես Հայաստանը գնումա նրան, որ քաղբանտարկյալներից ունեցող երկրների շարքից դուրս գա։ Գրառում եմ անում առաջ գա )

----------

